#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-20
<sil2100> Hi everyone
<sil2100> I'm using unity staging on quantal, and I noticed that my panel does not refresh and does not export menus (at all)
<sil2100> Did anyone encounter a problem like this?
<mejo> hi
<mejo> i've performance issues with unity 2d and dualhead mode
<mejo> unfortunately using unity (3d, with compiz) is not an option, it doesn't support the required display resolution in dualhead mode. The display settings adviced me to switch to unity2d.
<mejo> both displays are HSD 27", and with unity2d I have resolution '1920x1200'.
<mejo> displays aren't mirrored, and sticky edges are disabled.
<mejo> my graphics controller is an onboard AMD with ati radeon chip: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series]
<mejo> performance is really bad: when I tail -f a medium-active logfile in fullscreen gnome-terminal, the mouse already hangs and, response times are very bad.
<sil2100> mejo: hi, do the performance issues only happen when dual-head is enabled?
<mejo> sil2100: didn't try that yet. I'll give it a try and report back.
<mejo> sil2100: hard to say.
<mejo> tail -f on a medium-active logfile in fullscreen gnome-terminal even gives bad performance on single-head.
<mejo> but maybe it's a bit worse with dual-head.
<mejo> but it seems like the real performance issues aren't related to dual-head.
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> bschaefer: hi!
<sil2100> bschaefer: could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/unity/+bug/1035951 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1035951 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[Regression] Hideous low-res icon when using the HUD with autohide enabled." [Medium,In progress]
<sil2100> Specifically on the 5.0 version ;)
<sil2100> Since we'd like to have it in before doing any releasing
<bschaefer> sil2100, it's on 5.0?
 * bschaefer is on 12.10 and had problems getting libgeis-dev installed
<sil2100> bschaefer: yes, it's on 5.0 - oh, you have quantal currently?
<bschaefer> sil2100, yeah it was a mistake haha. Ill review the 12.10 one and make sure its fixed
<bschaefer> i mean
<bschaefer> 6.4
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<sil2100> If it works for 6.*, it'll probably work for 5.0 too
<sil2100> Thanks!
<bschaefer> haha, yeah. hmm Ill talk with andyrock about the 5.0 one
<bschaefer> sil2100, np!
<andyrock> bschaefer, hey
<bschaefer> andyrock, hey, ill make sure this 6.4 branch is working.
<bschaefer> andyrock, but I can't get 5.0 branch running atm...
 * bschaefer needs to get a VM up and runnd
<bschaefer> running*
<andyrock> bschaefer, have you problem buildin unity?
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm in trunk? not right now. What are you getting?
<andyrock> bschaefer, no problem here... because i read this «bschaefer is on 12.10 and had problems getting libgeis-dev installed»
<bschaefer> andyrock, o im having problems getting 5.0 branchs compiled
<bschaefer> because the change in geis
<andyrock> and the preview stuff yeah ;)
<andyrock> you need to downgrade libunity too
<bschaefer> yeeah, well I was trying to completely install libutouchgeis-dev but I couldn't get the last thing to compile. Then I got really busy :)
<bschaefer> andyrock, cool, looks fixed!
<andyrock> cool
<bschaefer> andyrock, you were able to confirm this problem in 5.0?
<bschaefer> andyrock, and that this fixes it?
<andyrock> bschaefer, i've not tried... Trevinho is still on precise
<bschaefer> andyrock, ugg I wish I didn't upgrade!
<andyrock> he'll review the 5.0 branch
<bschaefer> andyrock, let me start trying to get a VM up...though it might take today to do it
<bschaefer> andyrock, hmm well that would be good, I thought he was gone till Thursday?
<andyrock> bschaefer, yeah but he shoud be online for reviews/reading emails
<andyrock> stuff like that
<bschaefer> andyrock, ooo well thats good.
<bschaefer> andyrock, I approved your branch for merging!
<andyrock> bschaefer, thank you
<bschaefer> andyrock, np!
<nmarques> anyone can help me with the PointBarrier patches on X ?
<nmarques> which are required to build Unity 6.2.0 ? (what was patched on xorg for it)
<mhall119> mhr3: around?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-21
<mejo> hi
<mejo> does unity2d support the feature to scale windows by dragging them to the desktop borders?
<mejo> in unity3d this feature can be configured through compiz, but unity2d doesn't use compiz.
<sil2100> mejo: hi, sadly, unity-2d didn't yet support this feature
<sil2100> So it's not possible to configure it in any way I'm afraid
<mejo> bummer!
<mejo> thanks for your help anyway. it's much appreciated
<duflu> mejo, sil2100: That's a compiz feature. So you can have it in Unity2D if you start plain compiz.
<mejo> duflu: thanks.
<mejo> is it ok to ask here for hardware support questions? I'm searching for a graphics board where open source drivers support dual-head unity3d with high resolution out of the box.
<duflu> mejo: AFAIK, any modern Intel, Nvidia or ATI/AMD chip will work.
<mejo> I'm wondering whether this is possible with the ati radeon hd 6450 and open source radeon driver.
<duflu> mejo: However, I personally recommend the drivers in this order: intel, radeon, nvidia, fglrx, nouveau
<mejo> duflu: thanks. currently I use a rather oldish radeon x1550, and only very low resolution was supported with radeon driver and unity3d in dual-head mode. thus I was forced to switch to unity2d. and performance is really bad. response times are usually very high.
<mejo> duflu: unfortunately intel graphics are only available as part of the cpus, right? or do pcie graphics boards with intel chips exist?
<duflu> mejo: I have not tested multimonitor with radeon for a long time so can't comment. But radeon with a single 1920x1200 is excellent (HD 5450 I think)
<duflu> mejo: Yes, Intel is only with CPUs
<duflu> mejo: And performance, especially multimonitor, will get a serious boost when compiz 0.9.8.0 is officially released for 12.10
<mejo> thanks, that's an important hint
<sil2100_> andyrock: hi!
<andyrock> sil2100_, hey
<sil2100> andyrock: I'm just looking at bug #1035951 on precise
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1035951 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[Regression] Hideous low-res icon when using the HUD with autohide enabled." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035951
<sil2100> And I can't really reproduce it there on precise unity
<sil2100> andyrock: are there some specific steps on getting it reproducible?
<sil2100> andyrock: I enabled auto-hide and the HUD icons look good
<andyrock> sil2100, which graphic card?
<sil2100> andyrock: nvidia
<duflu> sil2100: Try setting an odd launcher icon size
<andyrock> duflu, sil2100 with 48 I can see that problem
<duflu> Hmm, that's not very odd
<andyrock> duflu, the probelm was the we were passing to IconRender
<andyrock> width: x
<andyrock> and
<andyrock> height: x+1
<duflu> andyrock: Yeah I saw your code
<duflu> andyrock: Still, are we using nearest filtering there? It should be linear filtering surely...
<andyrock> duflu, i'm quite sure there is an if condition to select the filtering
<andyrock> most of time we use nearest
<andyrock> i tried to force linear filtering passing the wrong width and height
<duflu> andyrock: In the dash it looks like we're using linear. I can't think why you'd use nearest on the launcher...
<andyrock> and the icon looked much better
<duflu> Yes, it will :)
<andyrock> duflu, ask Jason :)
<sil2100> Well, still can't really reproduce it here ;) Is it intel specific?
<sil2100> Since even with odd sized icons, they still look good to me
<andyrock> sil2100, shame on you! you cannot reproduce a bug :P
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Someone else needs to review this one I'm afraid
<andyrock> sil2100, i can make a ppa and ask the bug reporter to "review" it
<sil2100> popey: hi!
<sil2100> popey: can you fire up your precise machine for a moment ;) ?
<popey> I'm on precise now
<popey> we talking dogfooding or vm testing?
<sil2100> popey: awesome - I just need you to reproduce a bug
<sil2100> ;)
<popey> ok
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1035951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1035951 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[Regression] Hideous low-res icon when using the HUD with autohide enabled." [Medium,In progress]
<popey> nice description
<popey> i like the word "hideous" in bugs
<sil2100> hehe
<popey> it only happens if you have the launcher above 32px
<popey> i.e. it doesn't happen if you do have the launcher at 32px
<OwaisL_> Hey
<OwaisL_> Is unity from staging working right now? It segfaults for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1158636/
<sil2100> I was changing the size to 37 and I still had a nice icon
<popey> hmm, yeah, 38 is okay
<sil2100> OwaisL_: on quantal?
<OwaisL_> sil2100, yep
<popey> sil2100, yeah, gets worse from about 48 up
<popey> and 48 being the default, i guess that's why it's noticed
<sil2100> OwaisL_: didn't try upgrading today, but yesterday it was fine
<sil2100> popey: well, I couldn't reproduce it - but if you can, can I send you some really hacked up packages to check if it helps?
<popey> sure thing
<sil2100> popey: they're made so that they're easily removable, i.e. the version number is lower than the current version
<OwaisL_> hmm, I had the same problem yesterday. Stuck with gnome-shell :(
<popey> sil2100, only affects some apps
<popey> e.g. xchat
<sil2100> OwaisL_: hm, it seems to crash in a very strange place
<sil2100> popey: priv
<popey> got it!
<andyrock> sil2100, popey, firefox and chromium icons should have this problem too
<popey> ah i see it in ff too
 * popey reboots to test new packages
<sil2100> Ok, officially 5.0 is broken it seems
<sil2100> It seems CMake is failing on "Schema validation error" every time
<sil2100> Because of the usage of the deprecated /desktop/ path in schemas?
<popey> sil2100, yeah, that package seems better
<sil2100> popey: \o/
<sil2100> Now we just need to fix the 5.0 trunk again
<sil2100> Strange thing
<sil2100> mmrazik: hi! The 5.0 builder and merger runs on quantal?
<mmrazik> sil2100: good question. let me check.
<sil2100> mmrazik: since I noticed all merges in the unity/5.0 branch started failing due to a warning from glib-compile-schemas - which, what I see, only happens on quantal, on my precise chroot (and precise glib-compile-schemas) this does not
<mmrazik> sil2100: seems to be some quantal/precise mix :-/
<sil2100> Since I'm not sure if changing the paths from /desktop/ to others right now is a good idea
<sil2100> hm, so I need to find a way to silence this
<mmrazik> sil2100: the builds are failing because of it?
<sil2100> mmrazik: yes, all merges fail because of this
<mmrazik> uh oh.. this sucks.
<sil2100> i.e. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/1058/console
<sil2100> Because CMake does a schema validation during setup
<mmrazik> sil2100: I would prefer move it (SRU branch) from the unity-merger VM to our new setup in jenkins rather than fixing it there
<mmrazik> the setup there is IMO not really designed in a way to support this easily
<mmrazik> it probably could be fixed but I'm not too keen to dig into that code
<sil2100> mmrazik: no problem, I understand that - but I'm sure a switch to the new setup would take some time, right?
<mmrazik> yep
<sil2100> For now I'll try to fix it up some other way
<mmrazik> ok
<sil2100> mmrazik: just to be sure - there's no easy way of forcing the meerger to use the precise version of libglib2.0-bin during building?
<mmrazik> sil2100: nothing comes to my mind right now
<mmrazik> let me check something
<mmrazik> sil2100: I would like to go for lunch
<mmrazik> sil2100: I can change it now and potentially break everything
<mmrazik> sil2100: and you won't be able to fix it
<mmrazik> sil2100: or I can try to do it after lunch
<sil2100> mmrazik: no problem, bon apetit! Since I still have some ideas of my own ;)
<mmrazik> sil2100: I'll ping you once I'm back
<mmrazik> it shouldn't be that hard actually
<sil2100> mmrazik: I have an ugly hack for this if anything, but I would prefer using it as a last resort
<mmrazik> sil2100: I'm back. Is there a MP I can approve to test things?
<sil2100> mmrazik: yes, one moment
<sil2100> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/fix-lp-998752-stable/+merge/119486 <- for instance this one is safe
<sil2100> Oh, wait
<sil2100> It just got merged o_O
<mmrazik> yes ;)
<sil2100> Did you fix something?
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Since I tried merging it like 30 minutes ago, I thought it will fail
<sil2100> (again)
<mmrazik> sil2100: I was eating my lunch. I didn't touch anything.
<mmrazik> weird
<sil2100> Ok, so hm, let's try another one that recently failed
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/unity/detail-mode-last-active-window-fix-SRU/+merge/119763 ?
<mmrazik> sil2100: the real problem is actually the -proposed part
<mmrazik> it is building on precise with the quantal-proposed
<mmrazik> which might bring stuff in
<mmrazik> let me try to fix/approve
<sil2100> Ok, thanks!
<mmrazik> sil2100: will take a while. I can not really control what the unity-merger box picks up and right now its building some quantal branch.
<sil2100> mmrazik: ok, thanks :)
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> what is lightdm-qt used for? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lightdm-team/lightdm/trunk/files/head:/liblightdm-qt/ was it used for Unity-2D or is it part of LightDM anyway?
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<marco> I see that https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/compiz/fix-1021104/+merge/115466 was committed, bu I still experience bug #1021104 on my Quantal vm. Will the fix come in a later compiz release?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1021104 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Severe damage artefacts and flickering when using LLVMpipe" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021104
<c10ud> marco, wait for "Fix Released"
<marco> c10ud: Thanks! Any estimate on when this will happen or a next version will be released?
<c10ud> marco, no idea, I'm not in the team, but considering quantal is under heavy development i guess soon
<marco> nice to know that. Thanks!
<seb128> marco, in the next week or so
<sil2100> Mirv: the packages you prepared, do they include the revision with the above fix? ^
<marco> seb128: Thanks! Nice to know that.
<Mirv> sil2100: yes
<Mirv> and the current PPA to test would be https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/prerelease since that doesn't include unity snapshot but instead only compiz snapshot plus unity 6.2 branch
<Mirv> for anyone wanting to test latest compiz developments + gsettings migration
<sil2100> Test on your own responsibility though!
<Mirv> of course :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: piiing
<dadolino> hi to
<dadolino> all
<sil2100> Hello
<dadolino> how are you
<dadolino> I need help i use
<dadolino> ubuntu 12.10
<dadolino> and chrome brows
<dadolino> how I can protect my self from wisiting wrong web sites
<dadolino> and that
<balloons> Mirv, sil2100, popey et la; The call for testing your compiz and gsettings changes is out: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/08/call-for-testing-compiz-unity.html
<balloons> omer, also note I added your request for the multi-monitor bug triaging :-)
<om26er> balloons, hey just read, thanks :-)
<om26er> bschaefer, hey!
<bschaefer> om26er, hello!
<om26er> bschaefer, could you please approve this https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity/test_alt_arrowkeys/+merge/120255
<bschaefer> om26er, yes I can
<om26er> i removed the / so its all good now
<bschaefer> om26er, did the actual fix already land?
<om26er> bschaefer, no, it didn't ofcourse, but you can land it now :-)
<bschaefer> bschaefer, well it looks like it's just an AP test
<bschaefer> om26er, ^
<bschaefer> geez im tired
 * bschaefer was wondering why it's just an AP test
<om26er> bschaefer, hah yes it just a manual-test  -> Autopilot conversion ;-)
<bschaefer> om26er, oo ok :), I was thinking you had a manual test and thomi forced you to do a AP test :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<bschaefer> om26er, cool, approved :)
<om26er> bschaefer, awesome, thanks :-)
<bschaefer> om26er, np!
<nmarques> anyone that can help me with the PointBarrier patches on Xorg required for Unity?
<bschaefer> nmarques, hmm I have't seen that in a long time...I think you need libxfixes or something like that...
<bschaefer> nmarques, IIRC libxfixes-dev
<bschaefer> but im not 100%
<nmarques> bschaefer, yeap, that's one side
<nmarques> bschaefer, but for what I've seen there's also patching involved on xorg-x11-server and on xorg-x11-proto
<nmarques> I need to gather all this info so I can contact Stephan Dirscher (Xorg maintainer on SUSE) so he can analyze and see if we can include it
<nmarques> he's really a cool guy and he is very flexible with patches, so as long as I know exactly what is involved to pass him, we should be ok with those patches :)
<bschaefer> nmarques, hmm well im unsure past that then sadly :(. Its been a while since I saw that problem
<nmarques> bschaefer, well 6.2.0 doesn't build without those patches :) anyway you know who maintains xorg on ubuntu so I can mail him ?
<nmarques> bschaefer, or should I risk on unity devel mailing list or equivalent ?
<bschaefer> nmarques, hmm not off the top of my head, #ubuntu-desktop would be a good place to ask a few hours ago
<bschaefer> but I would think that mailing list would help
<nmarques> bschaefer, thx :)
<nmarques> bschaefer, for the rest I have most of the stuff properly built and updated, so once this is fixed, it's a few days for integration and hopefully we're fine :)
<bschaefer> nmarques, np, and awesome :)
<bschaefer> wish I could have been more helpful haha
<nmarques> bschaefer, you were trust me :) about the utouch stack the other day and nux
<bschaefer> nmarques, well awesome then
<bobweaver> Hello there I want to package up NUX within unity is this possible ?
<bobweaver> so I can take it out of the cmakelist.txt as a depends
<bobweaver> Ok where to go to get *good* documention on how to NUX works and how I can make Unity and NUX into one package
<bobweaver> seems like it is just C++  libs
<semitones> Hello unity developers
<semitones> I'd like to find out what processes are delaying login time (from lightDM to usable desktop) -- I'm not familiar with the different logs that might help me. What logs or resources would help?
<popey> semitones, maybe run bootchart?
<semitones> popey -- I have bootchart logs, but they don't give very much detail about errors, etc.
<popey> how long does it take to get from lightdm to usable desktop?
<semitones> i've timed it between 15 and 20 seconds
<semitones> if you'd like to see a bootchart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Phixtop-linux-precise-20120719-1.png
<semitones> I wish there were a guide to reading these
<popey> so you logged in after about 50s?
<popey> that looks to be where you typed your password
<semitones> how can you tell? that looks about right -- there's a lull in cpu activity
<popey> you can see where gnome-session starts
<popey> that happens after you login
<popey> you see unity greeter before that, that's the login screen
<semitones> ok -- it looks like gnome-settings is using a bit of cpu -- maybe something is misconfigured there...
<popey> doesn't look like it to me
<popey> do you have some usb sticks or devices attached?
<semitones> usually not
<semitones> practically never while i log in
<popey> how much ram does it have?
<semitones> 4 gb
<popey> there's quite a lot of IO there
<semitones> it looks like dconf-service is using a lot of disk
<popey> check_new_release takes a long while
<semitones> i wouldn't be surprised if the hard disk is half-worn out by now
<semitones> hmm i don't even see that
<bobweaver> davidcalle,  I am trying out what is on the staging ppa and all I got to say is Great Job both you and Micheal (and other)
<bobweaver> I wish I would have know that you all where doing this I know vala
<semitones> does~/ .gconf regenerate if I delete it? I'm trying to restore default gconf settings
<Ikey> better to log out first, and remove the .gnome2 directory too
<Ikey> do it from a tty maybe
<semitones> does .gnome2 contain anything important
<semitones> i'm backing up regardless
<soliloquy1> I'd like to run Unity on top of my Xubuntu desktop to get a global menu, but I would not like to use the launcher or the rest of Unity. I have successfully run the entire Unity plugin on top of my Xfce desktop (I use compiz anyway), but is there a way to disable all of the other features of Unity *besides* the global menu? Thanks so much.
<semitones> Sweet! I deleted .gnome2, .gconf, and .gconfd, and my login time has gone from 15 seconds to 3 seconds. Woot! Huge Success!!!
<Ikey> :D
<Ikey> sorry for not replying got way distracted
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-22
<davidcalle> mhr3, I can now confirm : results deduplication, merging and sorting from multiple scopes, work perfectly from Python.
<mhr3> davidcalle, awesomeness ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, I even found a way to have ultrafast deduplication
<mhr3> davidcalle, could i get you to test it with the flow renderer as well?
<mhr3> davidcalle, heh, cool :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, sure.
<mhr3> davidcalle, and yea, open a bug then
<davidcalle> mhr3, doesn't work with flow, opening bug
<mhr3> davidcalle, thx
<davidcalle> mhr3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1040005
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040005 in Unity "Merge Strategy changes don't modify Flow renderer results" [Undecided,New]
<jell> hi
<jell> hi
<jell> is there some way to capture click on appindicator icon?
<jell> i have some menu connected with .set_menu, but 'show' event on this menu seems to be not emited
<njin> Hallo, which is the name of the orange tranparent window ?
<popey> njin, don't think it has a name, it's the grid compiz plugin that does it.
<njin> popey, thanks
<jell> is this a right place for asking about how to program something for appindicator?
<bilal> Trevinho: there?
<bobweaver> Is there plans to remove the unity-panel ?
<bobweaver> or am I right in thinking that this is a bug ?
<bobweaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1040062
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040062 in Unity "Unity panel is not working at all " [Undecided,New]
<popey> bobweaver, it probably crashed
<bobweaver> popey,  on boot up ?
<bobweaver> I will look at boot log
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> popey,  take a look at the screen shot that I uploaded with that bug you will see that the name of the app is still there (top left) but the memmenu the cog and everything else is gone
<popey> bobweaver, check ~/.xsession-errors
<popey> yes, i did :)
<popey>  /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service has probably died
<bobweaver> thanks you are always 2 steps ahead if me :)
<popey> nah, I just always click whatever links people throw at me on irc :D
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> yeah not looking good
<bobweaver> (unity-panel-service:8323): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' is not installed
<bobweaver> Trace/breakpoint trap (core dumped)
<bobweaver> also the screen shots in the perview should not be comming from screenshot.debian.net
<popey> that;'d do it
<bobweaver> thouse are super super old
<bobweaver> like qt creator shot is like from qt 1.X
<bobweaver> we are now on 2.5
<bobweaver> it is misleading to the enduser
<popey> file a bug :)
<popey> i think you can submit new screenshots
<bobweaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1040069
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040069 in Unity "Unity preview screenshots from debian look like crap" [Undecided,Opinion]
<bobweaver> nope I have tried many times
<bobweaver> because it is not what it looks like i  debian it gets rejected
<popey> your bug doesn't actually show the problem
<popey> i see no screenshot highlighting the issue
<bobweaver> I will take and upload
<bobweaver> thanks again popey
<popey> so a) calling something "crap", b) not providing evidence, generally leads to people not giving it the priority you might like
<popey> balloons, mhall119 did we ever have a community call for updated screenshots?
<popey> for USC etc
<bobweaver> ok so now it is not even showing screenshots
<bobweaver> in unity-preview
<bobweaver> like glib has crashed I should reboot
<bobweaver> brb
<bobweaver> thanks again popey
<popey> no anytime
<mhall119> popey: screenshots of what?
<popey> previews of apps in USC
<bobweaver> working again after reboot
<bobweaver> screenshots pictures from debian that is
<popey> bobweaver, where are you seeing them?
<bobweaver> yeah I am uploading pics aws
<bobweaver> oh I am seeing them n the unity preview
<bobweaver> in *
<bobweaver> right click
<bobweaver> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1040069/+attachment/3271804/+files/Screenshot%20from%202012-08-22%2010%3A02%3A06.png
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1040069 in Unity "Unity preview screenshots from debian look like crap" [Undecided,Opinion]
<bobweaver> I wonder if I can change name of that ?
<popey> awesome!
<bobweaver> there we go changed from crap to bad :)
<popey> "old" :)
<popey> nice one, thanks bobweaver
<bobweaver> lol yeah I used that in 2008 :;)
<bobweaver> I wish that I would have know that team unity was doing this there is a ton of stuff that  I can help out with
<bobweaver> popey,  changing from bad to "old"
<bobweaver> thanks again
<bobweaver> I would love to take screenshots all day long and upload if that helps
<bobweaver> Hello there I am really really I mean really into Ubuntu TV I am held back by the fact that Unity has no way of saying --force-tv, I want to know what I can do to help this
<bobweaver> who is working on this ?
<bobweaver> what would a game plan with it be ?
<bobweaver> like in QT it is a form factor that gets called can this happen with unity 3d ?
<bobweaver> unity --force-tv
<bobweaver> I keep spinning my dang wheels like here is a example
<bobweaver> 1) more I make qt the more it gets tossed
<bobweaver> 2) if I paint over Unity3d to make it look and feel like Ubuntu TV then there is no --force-tv
<bobweaver> so that is where I am stuck
<bobweaver> What do I do ?
<bobweaver> Like I love the New Unity-previews and I can see that working in the TV but not with out a core stuctor
<bobweaver> I do not work for cananical so even If I do make my own it will mean nothing
<bobweaver> So I *BEG* of you please let me in the loop
<bobweaver> I know C++ real well and also python vala c the list goes on forever
<bobweaver> I just want to have a great tv
<bobweaver> and Have been asking this same question for 3 months NOW
<bobweaver> I dont know what else I can do ...
<bobweaver> I am practically on my knees Begging someone to trow me a bone
<bobweaver> ATP
<popey> bobweaver, i dont know the answer to your question, I know that today everyone has their head down because it's feature freeze
<popey> perhaps a mail to the unity list?
<tedg> Isn't there a #ubuntu-tv channel?
<popey> there is, but I don't think people there will necessarily be able to detail answers either
<bobweaver> tedg,  I am on that channel alot and have asked that there also thanks
<popey> probably unity-dev list
<bobweaver> All I want to do is help :)
<tedg> I don't think it's going to be --force-tv though.
<tedg> We really want the UI to be more dynamic, like not restarting Unity to change.
<bobweaver> I have many mnay many ideas about that including some that have to do with julius and vox
<bobweaver> ubuntu one as a remote control (aka use it to control the tv also sell movies and what not and SD )
<bobweaver> sceduals Direct that is
<bobweaver> schedulesdirect *
<bobweaver> I mean how cool would it be to be able to launch your tv from anywhere where there is ubuntu one
<bobweaver> (mythweb + altered code + USSO)
<smartboyhw> bobweaver: Cry to the dev's in #ubuntu-release or #ubuntu-dev is better
<bobweaver> there are 2 people at ubuntu-dev lol
<smartboyhw> Maybe the wrong channel
<smartboyhw> #ubuntu-devel?
<popey> smartboyhw, no, that's not right
<smartboyhw> I don't know?!?!?!
<bobweaver> thanks everyone I do 1 respect you thoughts and 2) think that you are awesome for talking back to me. But I have a feeling that this is more then that and I am going to have to picket in order to get anwser I mean I have asked for 3 months now
<popey> you're presuming someone knows the answer
<popey> :)
<bobweaver> correct
<popey> that's not always the case
<smartboyhw> popey: Er
<bobweaver> thanks for the heads up popey  you my fine sir are awesome !
<smartboyhw> #ubuntu-devel worked for me
<popey> but I'd certainly start discussions like this on the unity-design or unity-dev lists
<popey> smartboyhw, for design based unity decisions #ubuntu-devel isn't the right place, the mailing list is
<bobweaver> will do popey
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<bobweaver> I still do not see how ubuntu phone is going to run on Unity 3d and not 2d but that is a whole different story sorry OTF
<popey> bobweaver, magic
<smartboyhw> popey: LOl
<bobweaver> popey,  lol is Ayatana still going or should I send to different mailing list ?
<bobweaver> This is the address that I have unity-design@lists.launchpad.net
<popey> either that or unity-dev
<popey> depending on your questions
<bobweaver> cool popey  I guess my real question is where do I go from here ? how to make Ubuntu TV with Unity 3d and who is working on this So I can communicate with them
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi!
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you around?
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you know if the libunity fixes for merge strategy are already in distro?
<seb128> davidcalle, they are not, I just pinged him and sil2100 to get a release out ;-)
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks :)
<seb128> davidcalle, yw
<mhr3> davidcalle, seb128, all changes that were needed were in dee
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok
<mhr3> and unity itself of course
<mhall119> mhr3: is the staging PPA fixed now?
<mhall119> no more gschema bugs
<mhall119> I'd like to try the previews again
<mhr3> staging ppa is never fixed :)
<mhr3> it just *sometimes* works
<mhall119> heh, ok, fair enough
<mhall119> do the parts that were not working before work now?
<mhr3> well, some parts got fixed, other got more broken
<mhr3> mhall119, just be patient :)
 * mhall119 isn't very good at being patient
<mhall119> mhr3: can you check the build instructions on http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/ and let me know if they're still accurate
<mhr3> mhall119, can it wait till next week pls?
<mhall119> thumper: do you want me to remove the Unity 2D buid instructions from unity.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> mhr3: sure sure, no rush
<mhr3> mhall119, cool, pls remind me then
<mhall119> will do
<thumper> mhall119: it is still in 12.04, so potentially worth leaving, but with caveats
<mhall119> thumper: ok, I'll put a note at the top that it's being dropped starting in 12.10, and make a mental note to remove it after we release
<bobweaver> I have the stagging ppa being used on my computer and it seems to work alright
<sdh> hello all, i wonder if anybody running something close to default unity on ubuntu 12.04 can help me confirm some weird behaviour i'm seeing
<sdh> if i have several windows open for one application, and switch between them with alt-`, i get strange behaviour
<sdh> if i press alt, tap `, keep holding alt... the windows reorder as my focus shifts through
<sdh> it's hard to explain but if anybody can spare a minute to check for me, i can explain more :)
<bschaefer> sdh, that should be fixed!
<bschaefer> in the next update at lease
<sdh> ah, is it known?
<sdh> i tried looking on launchpad but couldn't figure a good set of search terms
<bschaefer> sdh, this is what you're looking for :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1035668
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1035668 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "[SRU regression] alt-grave not switching to next window unless 'grave' pressed twice" [High,Fix committed]
<bschaefer> sdh, it also causes that reordering you see
<sdh> you are a star, thank you
 * sdh reads
<bschaefer> haha np :)
<sdh> bschaefer: many thanks for your help... having resisted unity for a long time, i am trying to bear with it now. so far things are going well and your help is appreciated :)
<bschaefer> sdh, you're welcome and that's great to hear :)
<sdh> so, as i understand the bug entry, the fix has been committed and will come in 12.04.2, is that right?
<bschaefer> sdh, yeah, in 5.16? I think, which should get released soon
<sdh> bschaefer: thanks - i don't fully understand the ubuntu release mechanisms! will that come down soon if i am daily doing apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<bschaefer> sdh, no worries, Im still getting use to it :) and yup that is where you'll get it!
<sdh> bschaefer: cool, thanks. maybe if i get time i'll try to read around the topic a bit, thanks again :)
<bschaefer> sdh, np! Here is the list of SRU fixes going in. When it says Fix Released then you are able to get it: https://launchpad.net/unity/+milestone/5.16.0
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-23
<Chase> hello
<Mirv> hello
<Debolaz> I've been thinking of one thing I feel Unity is missing... When I want to navigate between 2 different applications, that requires only a single mouse click. However, navigating between 2 windows from the same application requires 2 mouse clicks. Wouldn't it be a good idea with a visual element that lets you easily switch between windows of the currently active application?
<Mirv> Debolaz: I believe I've seen earlier discussion on why the current behavior has been designed. of course, it doesn't mean there couldn't be a design change at some point
<Mirv> at least it's consistent with the super+number from keyboard - one press switches, two presses gives option between windows
<Mirv> anyway, reading up with https://lists.launchpad.net/unity-design/ could be useful
<Debolaz> Mirv: There's also alt-tab for switching between windows of the current application. However, all those solutions has a problem: They require moving from the mouse to the keyboard. Not always convenient.
<Debolaz> The mac keyboard bug also makes it a really awkward key combination, since you have to use the right alt.
<Debolaz> (Admittedly, it only affects a small minority of users)
<Mirv> danilos: alt + the-key-on-the-left-side-of-1 you probably mean? yes.
<Debolaz> Yes.
<Debolaz> But like I said, I'm forced to use the right alt. Which makes the combination a 2-hand combo instead of 1-hand.
<Mirv> that's unfortunate indeed
<Debolaz> The problem being that Linux tends to not be able to map apple keyboards correctly.
<Debolaz> So I need to specifically assign left alt to be the level 3 key in the keyboard option. But this makes it unavailable for any shortcut for some reason.
<Debolaz> And as far as I understood it in the bug report, there are no plans of fixing this.
<Debolaz> Because it's a fairly complicated issue.
<tgm4883> Is there documentation anywhere on how to develop for unity previews?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you have tried RE them ?
<tgm4883> I haven't looked though one yet, I was only on my netbook last night so screen space was limited
<bobweaver> ahh yeah I ripped open themusic and app's lens last night be I am also going to do some more work as I have a 3 hr bus ride today
<tgm4883> bobweaver, have those made it into quantal yet or do I still need to pull from the PPA?
<bobweaver> Not sure I am pilling from staging
<bobweaver> pulling *
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  you thinking about myth ? or TV ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, both
<bobweaver>  \o/
<bobweaver> I am confused about what is going to be used for the rating and also why the video one is not previewing any of my media
<tgm4883> I haven't touched the mythtv scope in a while, but now that 12.04.1 has passed and I've finished my blueprint work items for 12.10 I should be able to work on tv stuff more
<bobweaver> sweet
<bobweaver> seems like there is now going to be local cached db floating around for things not sure how management ....
<Mirv> jbicha: sorry, the build-dep wasn't bumped now since I was under impression seb would be doing the metacity upload as well (and he decided to postpone it a bit)
<jbicha> Mirv: thanks, it'll get fixed in the next upload
<Mirv> jbicha: but since your metacity is in NEW, it's possible to time the compiz re-compilation (+ dep bump) together
<Mirv> jbicha: yep, no problem
<jbicha> I should have uploaded metacity hours ago since it would have got stuck in the new queue anyway
<Mirv> it was complicated enough that the testing PPA didn't reflect lp:compiz trunk exactly, becase the branches landed only at the very last minute...
<jbicha> Mirv: so the new Compiz/Unity doesn't actually conflict on the old metacity now?
<Mirv> jbicha: no..
<Mirv> and Unity is just a re-build (with gsettings support added) of 6.2 release that is 1.5 weeks old, not new unity
<Mirv> which means FFe is needed for the actual new Unity
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/unity is quite mad with merges
<Mirv> next cycle everything will be of course ready earlier before FF :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ping
<jbicha> Mirv: I stopped believing that a long time ago ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, sorted out ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: cool ;)
<ddeathly> Hello/
<ddeathly> ?*
<ddeathly> Anyone able to help me?
<popey> ddeathly, depends what the issue is :)
<popey> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marco> !patience
<ubot5> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ddeathly> this is basicly my problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/179523/python-problems-urgent <<----------
<Chris___> hello?
<Chris___> umm can anyone help me fix my installation,basicly,apt-get wont work and software center/update manager wont work
<tgm4883> Chris___, you might want to try #ubuntu
<ddeathly> ok i have a problem,basicly i corrupted python,i have reinstalled python 2.6 but now apt-get,software center,and update manager and more wotn work?
<ddeathly> noone can help?
<popey> ddeathly, this really isn't the right place. you have a question on askubuntu, but also we have #ubuntu for support questions
<popey> ddeathly, your question isn't related to unity, so is out of place here
<popey> ddeathly, also you didnt follow the instructions correctly on askubuntu
<popey> someone suggested apt-get -f --reinstall install python python-minimal python2.7 python-doc python-tk
<popey> you did apt-get -f reinstall install python python-minimal python2.7 python-doc python-tk
<popey> missing the "--" before "reinstall"
<bobweaver> Hello there anyone know how to start Unity Standalone in 6.2 ?
<popey> how do you mean bobweaver ?
<bobweaver> I have tried "unity force-tv "    unity  "force_tv"
<bobweaver> popey,  in 6.2 well I was RE I found that there is a new standalone
<bobweaver> for the TV It loos
<bobweaver> looks *
<bobweaver> but compiz keeps saying that it can not find the plug in :/
<popey> has "force_tv" ever worked?
<popey> didn't realise we'd added that option
<bobweaver> I am going to try andbuild it via qtcreator it says that it is a option
<davidcalle> bobweaver, you can change Unity to standalone in dconf, if that's what you are asking
<davidcalle> bobweaver, com.canonical.unity.form-factor TV
<davidcalle> bobweaver, then restart unity as usual.
<bobweaver> thanks davidcalle
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-24
<dholbach> hey
<seb128> hey dholbach
<dholbach> could it be that alt-drag was disabled somehow?
<seb128> hum
<seb128> yeah, seems to not work for me as well
<seb128> sil2100, Mirv: ^ is that known? alt-leftclick-dnd not moving dialogs anymore with the compiz-gsettings update?
<sil2100> seb128, dholbach: yes, I also noticed it doesn't work - but maybe just the move plugin got disabled?
<sil2100> I'm using still the old versions of packages, so my ccsm crashes
 * sil2100 has to update
<dholbach> is there no way to do it without ccsm? :)
<seb128> dholbach, according to ccsm it's binded to super-leftclick
<dholbach> ugh :(
<sil2100> huh, indeed
<seb128> that "works" but it triggers the unity-help if you let super pressed which makes it really slow
<sil2100> Why did it change?
<dholbach> yes
<seb128> dholbach, can you open a bug against compiz?
<dholbach> sure
<seb128> danke
<seb128> weird
<seb128>   <schema id="org.compiz.move" gettext-domain="compiz">
<seb128>     <key type="s" name="initiate-button">
<seb128>       <default>'&lt;Alt&gt;Button1'</default>
<seb128>  
<seb128> in the schemas
<sil2100> hm, indeed strange
<dholbach> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041105
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041105 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Alt-leftclick-dnd does not work anymore" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> sil2100, your videos lens release is missing quite some files in the package :/
<sil2100> davidcalle: huh? It is? I did it exactly as Ken instructed...
<sil2100> davidcalle: I did python setup.py sdist
<davidcalle> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_ff2/revision/87 all the removed files shouldn't be removed
<sil2100> davidcalle: and the newly prepared distro branch was building
<sil2100> Crap...
<sil2100> Ok, I was in a hurry, but what did I wrong then? python setup.py sdist is not the right way?
<davidcalle> sil2100, it's the right way, so I don't know what happened
<sil2100> davidcalle: are those files really missing from the tarball? Or maybe bzr merge-upstream did something strange?
<seb128> dholbach, thanks
<seb128> sil2100, what files are missing?
<seb128> sil2100, dholbach: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences mouse-button-modifier '<Alt>'
<davidcalle> sil2100, trying to check if they are missing from the tarball, but Lp is super slow
<seb128> sil2100, dholbach: sam says the GNOME integration use the mouse-button-modifier and GNOME changed that to Super
<seb128> sil2100, dholbach: that call should fix it
<dholbach> fixed :)
<dholbach> you're a hero
<davidcalle> sil2100, yes, they are missing
<sil2100> davidcalle: I just checked, and they are missing... so what did happen during my python setup.py sdist ?
<sil2100> Eh
<seb128> davidcalle, sil2100: that's not a packaging mistake, I checked the packaging
<seb128> the diff.gz has no change out of the debian dir
<sil2100> Everything fucked up AGAIN
<dholbach> maybe files/dirs missing in setup.py?
<sil2100> davidcalle: can you re-do the tarball? Since obviously, my sdist just blows
<davidcalle> sil2100, don't know, if you give me ten min, I'll roll a new tarball
<davidcalle> Sure :)
<sil2100> seb128: sorry about that, could have double-checked what files were removed when I was doing merge-upstream - that could have given me clues that something is wrong
<sil2100> seb128: I just wrongly assumed  that when bzr bd doesn't fail, then everything is ok
<seb128> sil2100, I saw the .lens dropping from the installed file but since that was in the vcs I though it was wanted
<sil2100> davidcalle: every time I do python setup.py sdist I get the same tarball with those files not in it...
<sil2100> davidcalle: so either something's f'd up on my system, or something wrong with the sdist rules
<davidcalle> sil2100, are you doing it on the branch without the debian folder?
<sil2100> davidcalle: yes, I'm doing it on lp:unity-lens-videos
<davidcalle> sil2100, odd
<sil2100> davidcalle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1164069/
<sil2100> This is the output I'm getting
<seb128> davidcalle, src/unity-lens-video is missing for me as well if I run "python setup.py sdist"
<seb128> unity-lens-video.service as well missing
<seb128> and why the heck the source in ubuntu is called unity-lens-video and the sources files as well but the project is unity-lens-video*s*
<sil2100> Yes, that's a bit confusing indeed...
<davidcalle> seb128, old mistake from me. I'm checking the recent commits on trunk to see what happened.
<davidcalle> sil2100, found the issue. In MANIFEST.in, should have include video.lens.in instead of video.lens
<davidcalle> sil2100, does it work on your side?
<Mirv> indeed that alt->super is annoying now that I noticed it
<seb128> Mirv, you can workaround it with "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences mouse-button-modifier '<Alt>'"
<sil2100> davidcalle: so how come it was working before?
<Mirv> seb128: ok, thanks
<davidcalle> sil2100, 0.3.7 was not working actually, it just wasn't noticed, the upgrade wasn't removing video.lens from /usr/share/unity/lenses/video
<seb128> Mirv, we are tracking that with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1041105
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1041105 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Alt-leftclick-dnd does not work anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> sil2100, well, it *was* working, but by using existing files from 0.3.6
<Mirv> seb128: yeah, I'm there :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: ah, ok, so probably the previous tarball that Ken made was also buggy
<davidcalle> sil2100, I've checked, it was
<sil2100> We just didn't release it before because of the new dependency
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> davidcalle: could you roll out the new tarball ;) ?
<davidcalle> sil2100, yes
<popey> sil2100, alt-tab seems fixed for me in 12.04 with your package
<Mirv> popey: what about the alt-thekeyontheleftsideofnumber1?
<popey> that too
<Mirv> \o/
 * Mirv upgrades
<popey> still flickers
<popey> but I am resigned to the fact that i seem to be the only person with fingers that can reproduce that
<sil2100> popey: ;)
<sil2100> popey: you should fill a bug against your fingers then!
<popey> :)
<sil2100> davidcalle: ping me when you roll out the new tarball
<davidcalle> sil2100, for some reason, I don't have the controls in Launchpad to create a milestone and release...
<davidcalle> That's interesting.
<sil2100> davidcalle: huh? Ok, now this is strange - you were the one rolling out tarballs in the past, right ;p ?
<sil2100> Since I remember poking you about that once
<davidcalle> sil2100, oh, I suppose it's because the maintainer is now PS project management team :p
<davidcalle> sil2100, well you can python setup.py sdist in trunk, should be fine ;) Just check if video.lens.in is in it
<davidcalle> it = the tarball
<sil2100> davidcalle: we need to fix those permissions anyway ;p
<sil2100> popey: ^
<davidcalle> popey, oh yeah, just add me to project management ;)
<popey> :)
<sil2100> Anyway, that's nice, 3 video lens tarballs in 3 days
<sil2100> Quite nice indeed
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I wonder why seb128 didn't yet choke me to death
<sil2100> davidcalle: still, the po files got removed
<sil2100> davidcalle: the whole po/ directory
<sil2100> davidcalle: is this anticipated?
<davidcalle> sil2100, include po/*
<davidcalle> sil2100, fixing
<seb128> sil2100, too busy with other things, your time will come :p
<sil2100> davidcalle: phew, good thing I didn't upload - since ANOTHER version bump is something we would probably not want ;)
<seb128> don't worry ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I'm starting to worry now ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, fixed
<davidcalle> sil2100, by the way, do you know when the next Unity release is coming?
<sil2100> davidcalle: next week, I hope
<sil2100> davidcalle: thanks
<davidcalle> sil2100, no problem :)
<popey> s/, I hope//
<popey> :)
<sil2100> ...;)
<seb128> sil2100, popey: it better has to be next week, you don't want didrocks to come back from holidays to see that no release went out ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_ff3 <- new 'thing' for the video lens ;p
<sil2100> Should be ok now, publishing the tarballs
<seb128> sil2100, it better be ok, you will own me beers otherwise :p
<sil2100> seb128: I'll buy you one beer anyway, just in case ;p
<seb128> ;-)
<sil2100> davidcalle: can you check the repo I pasted?
<sil2100> If all the files are in ;) ?
<sil2100> davidcalle: if you ACK, I just press 'Upload'
<dholbach> seb128, I don't care about "some applications (mostly graphics)" :)
<dholbach> but well spotted :)
<seb128> dholbach, what?
<dholbach> just commented on your last bug comment
<seb128> dholbach, ah ;-)
<davidcalle> sil2100, looks fine to me, but you haven't released the tarball on the project
<davidcalle> sil2100, I mean, if this is for the tarball, it shouldn't include the packaging
<sil2100> davidcalle: no, this is distro ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: it's the distro branch with the tarball merged in
<davidcalle> sil2100, oh ok then :) I've builded just to be sure, and everything is here
<sil2100> davidcalle: ok, so tarball uploaded
<sil2100> seb128: if anything, new tarball uploaded for video lens, the packaging is in https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_ff3
<seb128> sil2100, I'm on it!
<sil2100> seb128: thanks !
<davidcalle> sil2100, great :) I'm pretty sure there was a change made to python setup.py sdist this cycle, the MANIFEST file was working fine before.
<davidcalle> sil2100, or maybe it was failing but ken was always supervising and fixing it. ;)
<seb128> davidcalle, sil2100: what was not working with the buggy package? the lens was still showing in my dash and listing local and remote videos
<seb128> davidcalle, sil2100: I would like to know what to test next time ;-)
<sil2100> seb128: I have no idea ;p davidcalle ^ ?
<sil2100> seb128: I just know it was missing some files, translations and something more
<davidcalle> seb128, it was working because of files still here from previous versions. If you remove everything and install 0.3.8, it won't show up in the Dash, because of the missing video.lens
<seb128> davidcalle, what file? local user ones?
<sil2100> During upgrade, existing files should have been removed
<sil2100> And only those in package included, hm
<davidcalle> seb128, hmm, then it was something else :/ A lens can't be in the Dash without it's .lens file.
<seb128> davidcalle, I think I screwed my testing, I still had the previous deb installed on that box it seems
<seb128> that explains it
<davidcalle> seb128, let's hope it does. Anyway, the new package contains everything at the right place.
<seb128> davidcalle, is the photo lens supposed to show anything if you don't have remote photo services activated?
<seb128> like is there a local shotwell scope or something?
<seb128> it's empty for me
<davidcalle> seb128, yes, there is a local shotwell scope
<seb128> davidcalle, is it known to not work?
<davidcalle> seb128, nope, which version do you have? Should be unity-lens-photos 0.2.1
<seb128> davidcalle, bah, still had 0.1.1 ... updating ;-)
<seb128> davidcalle, oh
<seb128> /usr/lib/unity-lens-photos/unity-lens-photos
<seb128> ...
<seb128>   File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/gi/overrides/Signon.py", line 17, in process
<seb128>     for (key, value) in session_data.iteritems():
<seb128> AttributeError: 'dict' object has no attribute 'iteritems'
<seb128> I guess I need other updates :p
<davidcalle> seb128, yeah, the signon one to work with py3
<seb128> davidcalle, better, thanks ;-)
<davidcalle> seb128, currently, the shotwell scope fails if Shotwell hasn't been opened at least once. It's fixed in trunk.
<seb128> davidcalle, it lists 96 photos where my shotwell has like 5000 photos
<seb128> is that normal?
<seb128> I guess it is, similar to the music lens
<davidcalle> seb128, normal, the Dash doesn't handle so much results on slow machines.
<seb128> right
<davidcalle> seb128, I'm not sure if you have results deduplication yet with your Unity version. So you should see pretty similar results in two cats
<seb128> davidcalle, yeah, recent and my photos are the same
<davidcalle> seb128, hopefully it will land soon, with all results sorted by timestamp. it's pretty cool to see Facebook and Flickr friends photos all mixed :)
<seb128> ;-)
<popey> has CTRL+ALT+T broken for anyone else in latest quantal?
<popey> i.e. doesn't open a terminal?
<davmor2> popey: it is working for me currently let me upgrade and see
<davmor2> popey: it's now not working
<popey> sil2100, ^^ gsettings migration fallout? keyboard shortcut CTRL+ALT+T no longer works
<sil2100> popey: it's part of the gnome compatibility compiz plugin, right?
<sil2100> We didn't migrate settings for that one...
<sil2100> But the default should be ctrl+alt+t anyway
<sil2100> popey, davmor2: I think the reason for this are the invalid defaults for plugin settings ;/
<sil2100> Since as Sam pointed out, in the bast we basically modified the defaults by a distro patch and now this one got removed
<sil2100> And probably the new gsetting settings didn't get distro-patched in any way as well
<sil2100> We'll need some overrides probably
<Mirv> popey: confirming, ctrl-alt-t doesn't work
<Mirv> additionally, shortcuts settings say ctrl-alt-t is it, but even if removed and put in again, it still doesn't work
<Mirv> popey: file a bug (if you didn't already)
<Mirv> even though I don't know exactly against which package :)
<popey> bug 1041161
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041161 in Unity "CTRL+ALT+T no longer works" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041161
<eroach> unity
<eroach> anybody free now?
<sil2100> Hi, not really free, but what's up?
<eroach> nothing serious, first time come here,just to say hello
<bobweaver> can any one tell me where the data dir is located for unity 3d like in unity 2d ?
<bobweaver> thanks for your time
<bobweaver> in  unity 6.1
<bobweaver> er 6.2 *
<bobweaver> is it as simple as I think and it is under /usr/share/dconf/services ?
<bobweaver> dbus-1 not dconf *
<Mirv> bobweaver: /usr/share/dbus-1/services/com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service.service exists in the package unity-services
<bobweaver> thanks Mirv
<bobweaver> I am trying to change the formfactor and can not figure out the scema dir
<bobweaver>  gsettings set  com.canonical.unity.form-factor 'TV'
<bobweaver> should it be
<bobweaver>  gsettings set  com.canonical.Unity  form-factor 'TV'
<popey> the latter
<bobweaver> seemed to work just dont understand (coming from QT )
<bobweaver> Like in 2d I have the source in my home dir so
<bobweaver> GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR=ubuntu-tv/data gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d form-factor tv
<bobweaver> or in this case maybe it is in the generated dir ?
<bobweaver> GSETTINGS_SCHEMA_DIR=Desktop/unity-6.2.0+bzr2616ubuntu0+762/<WHAT GOES HERE >  gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d form-factor tv
<bobweaver> ./com.canonical.Unity.gschema.xml   looks to be the ticket
<Mirv> seb128: if you have time at some point, please push https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_quantal_GLES to lp:ubuntu/compiz so we'll have working staging / GLES builds again. it's rebased gles work on top of lp:ubuntu/compiz
<bobweaver> Is there any compair charts any where for NUX like thike compaired to qt-quick or qt ?
<bobweaver> So I can learn Nux faster
<bobweaver> and for all the others that may be coming from a qt/c++ background
<bobweaver> revierce enginering comes easy to me but alittle bit of reading would be nice :)
<dandrader> bobweaver, I don't think so
<dandrader> and the lack of documentation won't help either :)
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> someone said to me that NUX is new that is why there is not documentation , I said yeah so is qt-quick
<dandrader> but there is lp:nuxplayground. it contains some examples
<seb128> Mirv, merged and pushed
<bobweaver> thanks dandrader
<bobweaver> brb time to boot into the new formfactor and see how it looks
<bobweaver> Compiz does not like this formfactor :)
<bobweaver> sigserc in brw_upload_state
<Mirv> seb128: thanks
<bobweaver> If anyone that is qualified to teach me NUX I would trade a laptop for it it is a compaq cq60 nothing special but yeah its a laptop that is working and in ok condition
<bobweaver> I know C++ pretty well
<bobweaver> I also know python ,vala C , javascr ip (all the web stuff ) haskell , perl
<bobweaver> but nothing with gnome
<Mirv> bobweaver: if the formfactor happens to use OpenGL ES only, you may want to check https://launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+archive/compiz-gsettings-test which happens to have one snapshot of the OpenGL ES supporting Compiz
<bobweaver> thanks a ton Mirv
<Mirv> bobweaver: ah but sorry, no armhf build there (if it'd be an ARM device), use https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/staging instead although it has a lot of other components as well
<bobweaver> Yeah lets just say that this is not in good shape at the moment , but I have no job and am smart and powerful so I think that I could handle / help with this even if it is just putting in comments
<bobweaver> Mirv,  yeah I can only see like to top 2 lines of my ircclient I am going to join on my TV remote (system 76 starling )
<bobweaver> can not wait to put a touch screen on this thing
<bobweaver> brb
<bobweaver> Mirv,  I have the stagging ppa installed upgrading again now
<bobweaver> Thanks
<Mirv> bobweaver: ok, that's the latest stuff there is
<Mirv> seb128: to be pedantic, you could cherry-pick rev. 3279 from again rebased lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_quantal_GLES to clean the one changelog entry caused by your original merge of sam's branch. then it'd 1:1 what's actually in quantal now, + GLES
<seb128> Mirv,  111 files changed, 7705 insertions(+), 4788 deletions(-)
<seb128> Mirv, that's the diff between lp:ubuntu/compiz and that branch ... is that normal for a changelog update?
<Mirv> seb128: you've something funny there, it's branched from lp:ubuntu/compiz? https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_quantal_GLES
<Mirv> the original problem was that lp:~smspillaz/compiz/ubuntu_quantal_gles was not a proper branch to merge to a packaging branch
<seb128> Mirv, ? I did bzr branch lp:ubuntu/compiz; cd compiz; bzr merge lp:~timo-jyrinki/compiz/ubuntu_quantal_GLES
<seb128> Mirv, that gives me that diff ... can you try or tell me what I did wrong?
<Mirv> seb128: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1164519/
<seb128> Mirv, ok, dunno what was going on, I redid a clean round and it worked, merged, pushed
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<Mirv> seb128: ok thanks!
<bobweaver> Sorry to be naggy all. that is not my intentions I just want to learn :) . that said . can anyone please tell me if I am going about this wrong or if there is a different way that is quicker or "better". I am using QT-creator to to build Unity 6.2  I am using gnome-fallback  then I build and launch. can I use Unity 3d and then launch over the top ? or is there a sturt manager that will freak out ? or anything like that ? If there is an
<bobweaver> y documentation on things of this nature plz by all means (maybe I am missing it). Thanks again
<bobweaver> gnome fallback as DE
<mikeit> hi
<bobweavertv> Hello again. questtion if I wanted to start hacking away at the stanbdalone of unity 6.2 and adding code to the dash and other places who to talk to about that so I dont 1 step on toes and 2) dont put things in the wrong place if there is ideas already ? thanks
<tgm4883> Have Unity previews made it into Quantal yet? I attempted to add the staging PPA, but the version of Unity in quantal is higher than the PPA, yet I don't seem to have previews enabled
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  what is unity version ? 6.2 ?
<tgm4883> yea 6.2.0
<bobweavertv> and you reinstalled the lens and scopes ?
<tgm4883> and unity-lens-application is 6.4.0
<bobweavertv> I had to reinstall unity a couple  of times
<bobweavertv> drop to tty and reinstall
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  I got unity standalone running working but needs alot help
<bobweavertv> tgm4883,  if that dont work could always use synaptic
<tgm4883> bobweavertv, I'd imagine it will get into the repos sooner rather than later. I can just grab the code off the PPA and start working on my lens, I just won't be able to test it
<bobweavertv> ill test the myth one correct
<bobweavertv> err I can not get NUX to change its hlayout
<bobweavertv> annoying
<bobweavertv> but I am not sure if that in in scope or not . tgm4883 I have noticed that the music remote scope and also the videos remote scope are acting like RenderCoverFlow.qml with the formfactor on TV
<bobweavertv> there has to be something there
<bobweavertv> err so furstrating none of this documentation is correct
<bobweavertv>   http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity
<bobweavertv> OK I have changed the json data like 4 times dash.cpp and rendercoverflow  re-compiled it and it still change's  nothing what Am I doing wrong ?
<bobweavertv> Ok Finally unity standalone built with kde as de
<bobweavertv> ok it is all starting to come togeather now !!
<bobweavertv> wonder if I can add case statements for form-factor or if there is something doing that
<bobweavertv> sorry for all my crying just want to learn :)
<bobweavertv> http://imagebin.org/225770
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-25
<bobweavertv> any one here good with utouch ?
<bobweavertv> What in the world is NUX_IMPLENMENT_ITEM  ?
<bobweavertv> in how it is calling the LensView c++ page IDGI
<bobweavertv> in LensView.cpp in the dash ?
<bobweavertv> I want to make a SimpleDash cpp and header file
<bobweavertv> Just like in unity 2d
<bobweavertv> well not just like but ..
<bobweavertv> or maybe StandaloneLensView.cpp
<bobweavertv> and headers
<bobweavertv> I guess that is how NUX talks so to say but I also guess other things RE is not a good thibg all the time
<bobweavertv> KATN  the Ice WM  http://imagebin.org/225779
<bobweavertv> waiting and calc...   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpe6p9sIgbk
<David> hI
<David> I was thinking of Unity, maby developers could put an extra row to it?
<MCR1> Hello. Q: Do I have to disable the 13 not yet ported to GLES Compiz plug-ins to prevent Compiz/Unity from segfaulting ?
<MCR1> I hate regressions !
<bobweavertv> Anyone know where I can get flowchart's for Unity 6.2 ?
<popey> what kind of flowchart?
<bobweavertv> or so sorta charts that explain what the end goal is
<bobweavertv> like should I make casestatments for like for-factor tv
<popey> eh, again in english?
<bobweavertv> or should I just make new .cpp filess and .h
<bobweavertv> ok
<bobweavertv> so I want to make Unity 6.2 standalone look and act like unty 2d shell/TV
<bobweavertv> but I do not want to code in a bunch of case statements if that is not th goal
<bobweavertv> like if I should make like StandaloneSimpleLauncher.{cpp,h}
<bobweavertv> or if I should make case statements or if statments right in Launcher.{cpp,h}
<popey> what do you understand the end goal to be?
<bobweavertv> a working tv that is under a different form factor
<bobweavertv> also netbook ect anything that can run open gles
<bobweavertv> opengl es
<popey> ok, so desktop, TV, tablet, phone, toaster, whatever..
<bobweavertv> correct
<popey> same framework on all those devices
<popey> unity, nux.. plus qt/qml for apps
<bobweavertv> unified vision correct
<popey> ok, good
<popey> where are the gaps?
<bobweavertv> in the main code its self
<bobweavertv> like what others are doing
<bobweavertv> I do not want to step on toes
<bobweavertv> I do not want to code outside what is the norm
<popey> sure, and for TV the best people to speak to are will and jim
<bobweavertv> thanks popey
<bobweavertv> you know that it is hard to get ahold of will but jim on the other hand is easy but he never tells me what I am looking for just to sit back and wait
<bobweavertv> I am not about waiting
<bobweavertv> I will talk to him on the tv channel
 * popey is bothered by bug 1041583
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1041583 in Unity "Dash home opens files by default, should be applications?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041583
<bobweavertv> Anyone know if there is anything in nux compairable to Qml's XmlListModel Element  ? thanks
<bobweavertv> if you do not know what the element does here is a man page http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qml-xmllistmodel.html
<gotwig> hey there
<bobweavertv> hi gotwig
<gotwig> bobweavertv: new ;P?
<bobweavertv> yes
<bobweavertv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXfEDkoy0Y4    j/k
#ubuntu-unity 2012-08-26
<bobweaver> did somebody spike the water at the last uds ?
<popey> bobweaver, hmm?
<bobweaver> popey,  it was a joke not a good one..
<bobweaver> I mean 4 different ways to control icons ? wuwt
<bobweaver> that means like 40 x more code that means 4x more bugs that is what I mean
<bobweaver> the way that nux and libunity are handling icons is Crazy
<bobweaver> there should be a single call not 4
<bobweaver> resultsrender, coverflow resulticon ect all need to ne in One quick file
<bobweaver> or made into a lib its self and then called that way or something like that. IDK but boy is this alot harder to wok with then other langs and libs that I know
<bobweaver> even camara views on the cards is not working
<bobweaver> I love the idea of making this like a video game platform but time will make it better and I understand that.
<bobweaver> why not just use unity4 engine ? or udk
<bobweaver> there not opensource right sorry
<bobweaver> bottom line is this. there are so many other options that are out there and there are things like gimp to qml  and what not there is nothing like that and that is a shame maybe in the future
<bobweaver> Yay it is working ! http://imagebin.org/225941
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-19
<swook> Has anyone managed to compile appmenu-gtk on Debian?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> what does this mean?
<tsdgeos> model: previewData.infoMap["more-screenshots"] != null ? previewData.infoMap["more-screenshots"].value : [previewData.image]
<tsdgeos> what is  [previewData.image] ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's an array with previewData.image in it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, aka a stringlist
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> right
<Wellark> dednick: hi
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805
<Wellark> dednick: so, there are other changes in qmenumodel tree?
<Wellark> could you merge them to that branch?
<dednick> Wellark: hi. surecan/.
<dednick> eh. stupid keyboard.
<Wellark> dednick: do you have anything else I need to know about? :))
<Wellark> I'm trying to get the theme icon loader forward
<dednick> Wellark: only that it's currently set in qmenumodel. probably need to remove it at the same time?
<Wellark> dednick: yeah.
 * Wellark branches upstream qt..
<Wellark> need to fix QIcon::fromTheme() .. ;(
<Wellark> or strictly speaking.. I don't have to as I'm not needing it :P
<mzanetti> Wellark: hi.
<mzanetti> Wellark: I wrote a summary of what's left to do in your launcher-backend branch
<Wellark> mzanetti: where is it?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/179663/comments/408616
<mzanetti> Wellark: ^
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<Wellark> mzanetti: I have couple of things I need to discuss with you
<Wellark> let me get the icon loader rolling just first
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<mzanetti> hmmmm?
<tsdgeos> after one hour of charging the nexus4 with the wall charger its still dead
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: did you press the power buggon for like a minute?
<mzanetti> button
<didrocks> (while being plugged)
<didrocks> and a real 60s :p
<tsdgeos> yeah, just did
<tsdgeos> no luck
<Cimi> seb128, hey :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you think you'll have time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_weirdness2/+merge/180613 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if that code for not using invalid filters/something in unity should be there already?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jenkins död, though :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i think it is what's causing stuff like the jenkins fail i have
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes it was
<tsdgeos> i..e the thing just vanishes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah you mean jenins in general, not in this case, ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> seb128, I need wifi things n the wizard… which are your plans for that?
<seb128> Cimi, as said last week, ted is working on it
<Cimi> seb128, i'll wait for it
<seb128> Cimi, the plan is to load the UI through unitymenumodel
<Cimi> seb128, last question
<Cimi> seb128, I need set the real name of the user
<seb128> Cimi, the indicator is going to provide the list of aps over gmenumodel so indicators/settings should be able to load that through unitymenumodel easily
<Cimi> (I think the username will be phablet maybe, but not the real name)
<Cimi> seb128, so question is how would you do it? :)
<Cimi> seb128, there is a console app, but maybe a library too
<Cimi> command line is chfn
<seb128> Cimi, yeah, seems like you need a cpp plugin for the wizard
<Cimi> seb128, yep, but using that command line tool?
<seb128> Cimi, let me look, my gut feeling says "use accountsservice for that"
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> Cimi, org.freedesktop.Accounts CreateUser()
<Cimi> seb128, is there a plugin that already uses dubs?
<Cimi> seb128, to have a base to work...
<seb128> Cimi, or if the account exists already org.freedesktop.Accounts.User SetRealName()
<seb128> Cimi, yes, background and power and datetime and system-updates
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I noticed that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1212993 is marked fixed committed, but mediascanner doesn't show up in the archive yet.  What is its status?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1212993 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Mediascanner" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<sil2100> jamesh: I poked the guys now, it's in the NEW queue still
<sil2100> jamesh: someone has to move it out of it ;/
<jamesh> sil2100: thanks!
<Wellark> dednick_: thanks for the merge!
<dednick_> Wellark: no worries
<Wellark> dednick_: now, can you fix QIcon::fromTheme() for me ;)
<dednick_> Wellark: lol. doubtful
<Wellark> blah.. I will do it myself then :)
<dednick_> always a good way to get things done ;)
<tsdgeos> woooo
<tsdgeos> magic
<tsdgeos> after hours of charging and pressing random buttons
<tsdgeos> i've got the red light back
<tsdgeos> the nexus4 may still be alive
<nic-doffay> Guys, trying to pass Scope into the PageHeader from GenericScopeView.qml it's logging null though. Any ideas why? Just doing this from GenericScopeView.qml: https://pastebin.canonical.com/95998/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, onScopeChanged: console.log(scope) ?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, giving it a go now. I was only printing onCompleted
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that might be too early indeed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looks good actually.
<Saviq> good
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... seems the fact that all our popover's text is white on white is an issue from the shell
<Saviq> mzanetti, theme
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't happen with "make trySomething"
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1205094
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205094 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Popovers under SuruGradient theme are white-on-white" [Undecided,New]
<nic-doffay> Saviq, upon accessing scope.filters I get this error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/95999/ Assuming it's something C++ side I'm not aware of.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, indeed, it wasn't added to plugin.cpp
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need to qmlRegisterUncreatableType<Filters> for it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, in plugins/Unity/plugin.cpp
<nic-doffay> Saviq, should I prep another branch for that fix?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nah, will be fine in the same
<Saviq> mzanetti, sorry, I seem to be really good at breaking things https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/dnd-and-quicklists/+merge/176653/comments/408930
<greyback> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> greyback: pong!
<greyback> sil2100: hey, tsdgeos is kindly working on some integration tests for unity-mir
<sil2100> greyback: awesomeness!
<greyback> sil2100: but we need to check where the tests are run. Are they executed on a actual phone device, or in a VM?
<greyback> sil2100: are there examples of Mir integration tests we could use as reference?
<dednick_> eh. my internet is fooked.
<sil2100> greyback: hmm, sadly, we're running unity tests for mir integration ;)
<sil2100> greyback: so, currently we're running desktop tests on the desktop machines
<Wellark> Saviq: could you explain what is the X-Ubuntu-Touch key in .desktop files
<Saviq> Wellark, it's there to say whether the app is supposed to show up for Touch or not
<Saviq> Wellark, it's a temporary solution, for lack of a spec, TBH
<Wellark> Saviq: in the app lense or something?
<Saviq> Wellark, yes, in Installed category of Apps scope
<greyback> sil2100: okay, so we'll have to target the same.
<Wellark> Saviq: ok.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea what the combinedfilteroption.cpp is used for?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ugh it's still there?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no but it's still in the CMakeLists
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right - should be dropped
<nic-doffay> Saviq, combinedfilteroptions too?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, combined* is gone
<nic-doffay> Saviq, genericlistmodel too?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I believe so, yes, failure on my part for not cleaning that up during review
<nic-doffay> Seems like that was the last missing source file.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, interesting how CMake went through it with no complaints..
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know if we require extra entries in the desktop file?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what extra entries?
<tsdgeos> i'm getting "not a valid desktop file, missing mandatory entries in the standard group header" for what to me seems a valid desktop file
<Saviq> Wellark, ↑
<tsdgeos> http://paste.kde.org/~tsdgeos/pd08f2e28/ is what i'm using
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think Description is mandatory, too
<tsdgeos> not according to the spec
<tsdgeos> actually not even Exec is mandatory
<tsdgeos> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, Type and Name
<tsdgeos> oh didn't realize the desktop reader code is in unity-mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, " The Exec key is required if DBusActivatable is not set to true. Even if DBusActivatable is true, Exec should be specified for compatibility with implementations that do not understand DBusActivatable. "
<tsdgeos> i'll check the code later
<tsdgeos> lunch!
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed your last findings
<mzanetti> except one which I'm again quite sure its a but in ListView
<mzanetti> bug
<didrocks> mzanetti: Saviq: stupid QML question, I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002606/ (an icon, then a line with 2 texts and then a line with one text)
<didrocks> this layout set the icon on the same "line" than the line with 2 text (the Row)
<didrocks> any idea why and how to avoid that?
<didrocks> I think it's the inner Label, I don't do the right way to align them (even if it visually works)
<Wellark> tsdgeos, Saviq: ubuntuqt atm requires certain set of keys to be in the .desktop file or it refuses to load it
<Wellark> and this set has nothing to do with fdo spec :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: in Row {}, do: height: childrenRect.height
<mzanetti> didrocks: in Row {}, do: height: childrenRect.height
<didrocks> mzanetti: in fact, parent.anchors doesn't exist (a Row don't have anchors?)
<didrocks> so parent.anchors.left is invalid
<mhr3> saviq, are html tags in previews supposed to work in current pending image?
<mhr3> cause they kinda don't
<mzanetti> didrocks: and remove the anchors.left and anchors.right in your row
<mzanetti> didrocks: this is conflicting as the row tries to position the labels and you're also doing that manually
<mzanetti> which is what breaks the row and makes the height calculation fail
<mzanetti> didrocks: ?
<mzanetti> didrocks: well, this row doesn't have anchors, you haven't set any
<mzanetti> didrocks: also, you shouldn't because you have the Row inside a Column which takes care about the positioning
<didrocks> mzanetti: ok, I think I'm not in the right direction then :) I just want to have 2 labels in a row, one aligned left, another aligned right
<didrocks> the Row {} doesn't seem to be the right container then
<mzanetti> didrocks: remove the anchors from the labels
<mzanetti> row is ok
<didrocks> mzanetti: so, with that, I have foobar
<didrocks> not "foo          bar"
<mzanetti> didrocks: you can right-align the text in the second label
<mzanetti> didrocks: and set the label's widths to parent.width/2
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah ok, that's the right way to do it then? :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: yes
<mzanetti> didrocks: if you don't break the Row by manually setting anchors, it should also automatically fix the height problem you've seen
<didrocks> mzanetti: so, this should have worked? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002657/
<mzanetti> didrocks: well, you have a Row. inside the row, the items are placed next to each other, from left to right
<mzanetti> so if you want the second item to move more towards the right, you have to increase the first item's width, no?
<didrocks> ok, so first label needs to be wider
<mzanetti> didrocks: set both item's width to parent.widht/2 then the space will be distributed equally
<didrocks> mzanetti: indeed, makes sense. I just need to find how to align the text label to the right (current method doesn't work)
<mzanetti> didrocks: you could also do it with anchors like before, in that case wrap them in an Item instead of a Row. But I still think its better this way because in the end (when you want to make sure they don't overlap each other etc) it'll be less code with the row
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, makes totally sense, I didn't see the Row being just a flow widget, but once that's in the mind, it's normal
<mzanetti> didrocks: regarding the alignment: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-text.html#horizontalAlignment-prop
<didrocks> ah, AlignLeft
<didrocks> or AlignRight in my case :)
<mzanetti> right, but yes
<didrocks> mzanetti: perfect! thanks a lot and sorry for the stupid questions, first real time in QML :)
<mzanetti> hehe. no worries
 * greyback using somebodies 30 inch screen in his workspace, is loving it
<Saviq> mhr3, no, not released yet
<Saviq> mhr3, qaternourly is (was?) blocked for us due to NEWing unity-mir
<mzanetti> greyback: at nokia I had 2*24" screens next to each other... now I'm back to 15" notebook screen :D
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah, that must've been nice
<Saviq> kgunn, welcome back!
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks!
<mzanetti> hi kgunn
<greyback> hey kgunn!
<kgunn> hey guys o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we are requiring Name, Comment, Icon, Exec and X-Ubuntu-StageHint
<tsdgeos> seems a bit excessive to me tbh
<tsdgeos> greyback: there?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not to forget X-Ubuntu-Touch
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not required in the unity-mir desktop parser
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1, X-StageHint should not be required, for one (default to Main)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: altough I'm not sure if the X-Ubuntu-StageHint is still there. It seems to have disappeared from all our app's desktop files
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: the ones above are required and simply ignores the .desktop file if not there
<greyback> tsdgeos: I wouldn't waste much time fixing it up, Wellark will have a desktop file parsing library ready soon
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Comment is probably excessive, too
<tsdgeos> greyback: ah it's not that that i wanted you
<tsdgeos> greyback: it was about how to stop a QMirServer
<kgunn> mzanetti: nice work...dnd/quicklists!
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's an excellent question, one which I've not a clear answer for.
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you're done with approving my dnd branch, here comes the next one https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-quicklist-add-hasAction/+merge/180864
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6002766/
<mzanetti> kgunn: :) the drag'n drop really was a tricky one
<tsdgeos> but even if i return from startShell the process never finishes
<tsdgeos> maybe it hard to have a proper unittest :D
<greyback> tsdgeos: hmm, it is supposed to. Lemme look
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: btw... are you writing a .desktop file parser?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: me? no
<mzanetti> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Wellark is it seems
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah.... he's actually mostly done... just needs to fix comments from reviews
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: just wanted to make sure we don't start a second one
<kgunn> greyback: was just seeing what all transpired...i saw sergio's bootstrap merge on unity-mir...so we're in  ?
<greyback> kgunn: yes, unity-mir in main. No daily builds on yet tho, needs tests (which Albert is helping me with)
<kgunn> greyback: that is still freakin' sweet!
<kgunn> so many things could've gone pear shaped :)
<greyback> kgunn: hang on, am I mis-reading my apt-cache policy... I need to double-check
<greyback> kgunn: gah, I was wrong. It's not in main yet. Must find out why
<kgunn> greyback: np...
<Saviq> greyback, not yet, it's being NEWed
<Saviq> greyback, sil2100 is handling, right? unity-mir NEW?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback, there were some packaging comments, I think sil2100 is tackling those
<greyback> Saviq: yep, I'm reviewing a MR from him now
<Saviq> good
<sil2100> Saviq: yes, I'm handling it, but I see that due to the merger problems one important merge did not get in
<Saviq> kgunn, won't make standup, queueing for insurance prior to holidays...
<Saviq> kgunn, wanna make a catchup later in the afternoon
<Saviq> ?
<kgunn> Saviq: sounds good
<Saviq> kgunn, I should be available on the hour
<Saviq> kgunn, and then we have a review with JohnLea an hour later
<Saviq> kgunn, so your call when
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder... s/hasAction/active/? or s/hasAction/activatable/? not really sure if that's better...
<Saviq> "active" could probably mean something else (has action, but is inactive)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not "active"...
<mzanetti> exactly
<Saviq> so would conflict
<mzanetti> Saviq: activateble... maybe
<mzanetti> otherwise "clickable" might do
<mzanetti> no strong opinion there
<Saviq> that might be the best (most obvious) actually
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's go with that, then
<mzanetti> whcih one?
<mzanetti> clickable?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I like what you did to the blueprint :D
<Saviq> we need more of that ;D
<mzanetti> indeed :D
<mzanetti> well, with the quicklists I'm hoping to ship a second batch of that this week still
<Saviq> :)
<kgunn> Saviq: lets try to chat exactly 1 hr from now
<Saviq> kgunn, +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: updated the MR
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, approved
<mzanetti> Saviq: cool, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: standup
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, not gonna make it, on 3G again
<nic-doffay> Saviq, btw getting loads of undefined references to GenericOptionsModel now.
<nic-doffay> I'm not sure what's supposed to be here still and what's supposed to be removed.
<nic-doffay> Re the filters.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, GenericOptionsModel.{h,cpp} are there
<Saviq> lowercase that
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so this shouldn't be removed at all (and not from CMakeLists either)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there were some other issues, but I've resolved them. I'm assuming the model of the OptionSelector ListView should be scope.categories ?
<mhall119> Saviq: I'm still setting unity8 and SurfaceFlinger using a lot of CPU when the phone should be idle, has that issue been tracked down yet?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, scope.filters
<Saviq> mhall119, if you're seeing it - obviously not, but it must be a separate issue, then, can you please file a bug with as much info as possible?
<mhall119> sure, what can I do to get better info for you?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there are two ListViews though, what about the other one. Eg it's looking similar to this atm: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96010/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, that's wrong
<nic-doffay> Saviq, how so?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, values: options
<Saviq> nic-doffay, where "options" is the role from Filters model
<Saviq> nic-doffay, categories are completely not what you want to be looking at there
<nic-doffay> Saviq, scope.options are undefined.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, read
<Saviq> nic-doffay, everything you need is in scope.filters
<Saviq> nic-doffay, read the .h
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll take a look.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, filters.h?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, filters.h, filter.h, there's a bunch
<Saviq> nic-doffay, everything is here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/203
<tedg> dednick|lunch, Hey I noticed a couple of merges for indicators, curious how the new ones are working for you.  Don't interrupt lunch though :-)
<Saviq> kgunn, ready when you are
<kgunn> Saviq: just getting a link
<Cimi> where do I find API for org.freedesktop.Accounts ?
<Cimi> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/accountsservice/tree/data/org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.xml ?
<Saviq> tedg, was thinking about the url dispatcher... any reason why we wouldn't build it *into* the new app manager?
<Saviq> tedg, looking at lp:url-dispatcher it's pretty thin, not sure if it's big enough to warrant its own project / binary / library
<Saviq> tedg, as it will be exposed via the platform api anyway
<tedg> Saviq, I figured it'd get more complex when it has to have things like click package hooks, etc, etc.  But certainly today it is tiny.
<tedg> Saviq, About being part of the app manager is interesting, I'm not sure how I feel about that.
<Saviq> greyback, tsdgeos, how about you guys ↑?
<Saviq> url-dispatcher built *into* app manager?
<tedg> Saviq, The part that would concern me there is about the secondary activation aspects, would you guys want to implement all that in the application manager?
<Saviq> tedg, "secondary activation aspects"?
<tedg> Saviq, Application is already running and you need to pass it the URL.
<tedg> Second time.
<Saviq> tedg, right
<Saviq> tedg, or activate an action, for that matter
<Saviq> tedg, ok, let's leave it be for now
<greyback> how are we planning to do these secondary activations then?
<greyback> tedg: ^^
<tedg> Saviq, Do you guys have a design for when two apps register for the same type?  (i.e. choose which app to do this action with)  I think perhaps that UI should drive some of this.
<fginther> kenvandine, hello :-)
<fginther> kenvandine, is lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu ready for daily release?
<dednick> Saviq: when you were testing indicators on friday, you mentioned that it was starting the settings when you activated the menu option. was that on desktop, or device?
<tedg> greyback, I was expecting to handle that in upstart-app-launch... it's not done, so I'm happy to have someone else do it :-)
<Saviq> tedg, no design
<Saviq> dednick, both
<tedg> Saviq, \o/  ;-)
<Saviq> dednick, but on device it won't show up
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause it doesn't have --desktop_file_hint
<dednick> Saviq: ic. how are we to fix that?
<tedg> We need to throw them through upstart-app-launch or url-dispatcher
<Saviq> ↑ that
<dednick> ok
<Saviq> or short-term add --desktop_file_hint
<tedg> Not sure what is best there...
<tedg> Seems like we should try to use URLs for everything.
<Saviq> tedg, probably url-dispatcher, yeah
<tedg> Saviq, When is Unity-mir supposed to land?  Not dependent on a particular day, more curious to have an idea.
<Saviq> tedg, last Friday
<Saviq> ;)
<tedg> Woot!  It's done!
<Saviq> tedg, but other than that - asap
<tedg> K
<mhr3> saviq, do we have a bug for the limitproxy issue i showed you last time? if not, i'm opening it
<Saviq> mhr3, no, no bug, tsdgeos was looking into
<Saviq> mhr3, but yes, please open
<Saviq> tedg, we built a temp workaround for session authorization into app-manager (based on --desktop_file_hint)
<tsdgeos> i was, then gerry snatched me
<Saviq> yes
<Saviq> tedg, but would be nice to get to the real solution in soon, too
<tedg> Saviq, Yup, got a bunch of fires right now though... it might be a bit :-/
<Saviq> tedg, that's why we built the easy - temporary - solution :)
<dednick> tedg: which new indicators were you refering to? datetime/sound/battery?
<greyback> tedg: note that AppMan will be suspending/resuming/hibernating apps soon, we're gonna have to figure out how that works with upstart-app
<tedg> dednick, Yup
<tedg> greyback, Do the PIDs stick around?
<greyback> mhr3: he's mine!
<greyback> tedg: not if app is killed, and respawned again later
<mhr3> greyback, but my bug will have High priority!
<tedg> greyback, So I think that's the only case we care about.  Do you start it differently in that case?
<tedg> greyback, Or does the app handle those internally?
<greyback> tedg: it's internal
<dednick> tedg: most things seem to be ok. The battery indicator seems to be showing a critical icon whenever my phone is plugged in. Sound volume changing rarely works (although we had issues in old as wel.) Otherwise the app start is the only thing that isnt working.
<greyback> mhr3: he's mine, mwahahah!
<mhr3> greyback, no bug, no tsdgeos, haha!
<tedg> greyback, So I don't see any thing we need to do different, do you?
<dednick> tedg: we're also missing a few widgets for the sound, but they wont be hooked up for awhile anyway
<tedg> dednick, K, sounds reasonable.
<tedg> dednick, There is an indicator-messages branch called "consolidate" that updates to the new indicator format.
<greyback> tedg: well where it concerns me is with these secondary activations. Will upstart know the app we want to activate is suspended, and resume it. But then will shell know it has been resumed?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1213959
<tedg> dednick, pete-woods is looking at it today, hopefully it'll work and we can get that merged to trunk.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213959 in Unity 8 "LimitProxyModel doesn't properly handle insertions" [High,Confirmed]
<mhr3> ;)
<tedg> dednick, If you want a head start, you can see it there.  But it seems to work for me.
<tedg> greyback, Uhm, good point.  Hadn't thought of that.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, GenericOptionsModel* options() is overridden in the classes which inherit filter.h surely surely scope.filters.option would be enough to access the model?
<tedg> greyback, I thought we were going to stop SIGSTOP'ing apps and move to just killing them?  Or is that still in the plan?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, filters is a *list* of filter objects
<dednick> tedg: yeah, i've been taking a look today. I need to update unity8 for it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or a list model of them
<tedg> dednick, Just to not have two entries?  Or something else?
<dednick> tedg: to use unitymenumodel
<greyback> tedg: You're at my knowledge limit. ricmm knows more.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, so how do I get the role? I'm not sure what I'm looking for here.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there isn't (should be) a "filter" role in Filters
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that should return the Filter object (as getFilter does)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and that object has an .options property
<Saviq> pstolowski, can you help nic-doffay on that ↑ ?
<Cimi> can I have a little help with quake?
<Cimi> lp:~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/welcome-wizard
<Cimi> not sure the account plugin is installed...
<pstolowski> Saviq, nic-doffay: sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, nic-doffay or well, I wonder if "options" shouldn't be a role straight away
<Saviq> pstolowski, nic-doffay in Filters
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I'm trying to access the options model.
<mhr3> saviq, the touch image contains libunity-scopes-json-def-desktop instead of -phone, where do we fix that?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: give me a sec, trying to grasp your discussion
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, Saviq: right, an omission on my side
<Cimi> mzanetti, ^ :)
<Cimi> qmake not quake
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you understand this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1213153
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1213153 in Unity 8 "[left edge] ‘switch to Apps Lens’ shouldn't activate with a flick through the edge" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, lines above
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... haven't played Quake in ages, but I'll do my best :P
<Cimi> hah
<pstolowski> nic-doffay, Saviq: I'm going to add a role that gives you options right away
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, let's talk in 10, k?
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> pstolowski, I think it's best indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: what's the issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, wizard doesn't work..
 * mzanetti is on a merging spree today: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/quicklists/+merge/180894
<Cimi> mzanetti, page of AboutYOu
<Cimi> mzanetti, what0s the dir?
<mzanetti> Cimi: building...
<mzanetti> Cimi: when I start it I get 3 pages
<Cimi> mzanetti, then crash?
<Cimi> it's because it cannot find the plugin I think
<mzanetti> Cimi: not a crash... but this: module "Ubuntu.SystemSettings.AccountPlugin" is not installed
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added the module...
<mzanetti> Cimi: where?
<Cimi> mzanetti, created account folder under plugins
<Cimi> copied some project file and edited...
<Cimi> but I don0t think it is installed or I don't know
<mzanetti> Cimi: it's installed to /ubuntu-system-settings/private/Ubuntu/SystemSettings/Account/
<Cimi> mzanetti, in root /
<Cimi> yeah
<mzanetti> Cimi: but you're trying to import Ubuntu.SystemSettings.AccountPlugin
<mzanetti> which doesn't match that dir
<Cimi> mmm ok
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, how do I access that role? Is there a getter function in filters.h? All I see is an enum with Roles.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: standard way of accessing qt data models in qml - use role name in the delegate
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-modelviewsdata-modelview.html#qml-data-models
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-modelviewsdata-cppmodels.html
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you mumble?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, are you pushing something for this regarding the options?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I'm currently working on it
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: should have it soonish
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, cool
<Saviq> greyback, can you mumble?
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok works good...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, here are the quicklists: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/quicklists/+merge/180894
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<mzanetti> vesar: ^^
<mzanetti> Cimi: what did you mean with works good?
<Cimi> mzanetti, that the plugin loads and shows me my name..
<mzanetti> Cimi: did it fix your plugin problem, or did you test my quicklist branch?
<mzanetti> ah ok
<kenvandine> fginther, not sure
<kenvandine> fginther, i need to look at it still
<fginther> kenvandine, no problem, it's in the stack file with daily-release false
<kenvandine> fginther, Mirv had emailed me about it, i haven't had time to sponsor it
<kenvandine> he mentioned it was daily-release False, but i don't recall if he said why
<Cimi> 28815
<Saviq> Cimi, is that your high score from quake or?
<Cimi> hah
<Cimi> Saviq, think it was my yubikey
<Luzbelito> Hello. Days ago I crashed my Unity and compiz; lefting my ubuntu 13.04 unoperable. I-ve searched the net, followed tutorials, and the help given to me in different irc channels <thank you very much, bschaeffer> but the problem remains,
<Cimi> Saviq, wrong app focused...
<Luzbelito> my question now is if there could be some kind of command or script that allows mw return my 13.04 to it initial state, like reinstalling it, without affect my /home folder
<Luzbelito> any idea?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: lp:~stolowski/unity8/add-options-role
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: can you give it a shot before I MP?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, yeah taking a look now...
<Cimi> Saviq, I add i18n and then I'll wait the wifi plugin before continuing...
<Cimi> Saviq, just finished the username page and sets correctly
<Cimi> so I'm only missing wifi and assets
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, can I access it from the delegate using scope.filters.RoleOption
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: you need to use role names that are mapped in roleNames(), so - "options"
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: scope.filters.options I suppose
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: and options is yet another model, that has own roles
<Cimi> nic-doffay, ETA for the option selector?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, when JP comes back from holiday. He needs to look at an autopilot issue.
<nic-doffay> Neither me nor Christian had any luck.
<nic-doffay> He's back this week, I'll check when.
<nic-doffay> Cimi, you can use the branch in the mean time without issue.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, using list items in the meanwhile no problem...
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, it doesn't seem to be doing the job. I see the string was added to the switch case in the cpp too...
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: what are you doing with options value? do you get values of other roles?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, this is a rough idea of what it looks like currently.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/96020/
<nic-doffay> Or what I'm attempting.
<mhr3> ehm, what can cause scrolling down to switch between dash pages instead?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: how is "delegate: optionSelector" matching OptionSelector { ..} below?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, it's passed using a the id.
<nic-doffay> It's just omitted from the pastebin.
<nic-doffay> That all works without an issue if the model is an integer.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: and how are you accessing actual values of options model (in options selector.values I guess)?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, values is a model.
<nic-doffay> So that should be a drop down of Value 1, Value 2 etc
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: yeah, I know, can you pastebin how it's handled?
<Wellark> hah!
<Wellark> I fixed Qt.
<Wellark> kinda. :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: I now have a patch that allows loading thunderbird icon properly
<mzanetti> Wellark: great.
<mzanetti> how about the others? :P
<Wellark> Qt patch that it is.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, what do you mean by how it's handled?
<Wellark> we need it for the theme icon loader which we need for the launcher and the whole shell
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: I mean, the qml snippet where you iterate over all the values of options model
<Wellark> mzanetti: wanna sponsor my patch when I get it upstreamed? :)
<mzanetti> ?
<Wellark> mzanetti: aren't you a qt contributor? :)
<Wellark> this is my first qt patch
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, if I understand correctly that should be handled by the ListView delegate.
<mzanetti> Wellark: ah... I can review it, yes, but I don't have approver right in Qt either
<Wellark> review would be great
<Wellark> maybe I show the patchet to you first before embarassing my self in the public :P
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: not really, the delegate needs to reffer to proper role names
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: so, in the delegate that handles options rendering, you need to access 'name' and 'active' roles at the very least
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, what exactly is the role?
<mzanetti> Wellark: hehe. feel free
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, the name role is for each filter, correct?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: you can think of it as column of a model row (but in reality it's more than that)
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok, I will ping you tomorrow
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok.
<Wellark> mzanetti: I still have one bug to fix on the QIcon theme code
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, so how can I access the name role from options then?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: just use role names in the delegate of your ListView (that has reference to options model)
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: see this example - http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-modelviewsdata-modelview.html#models
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, I've read through that before. But I'm still not sure what a role name is.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: role name is just a column index
<mpt> larsu, hi. In bug 1186181 could you please describe, or link to the code that defines, how the choice of icon relates to the battery percentage? I want to know whether it's a visual design bug or a logic bug.
<ubot5> bug 1186181 in Unity 8 "battery icon and percentage" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186181
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: (in reality it's a "virtual" columns, as it's up to the data(...) implementation in my model what value to return for given role)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, right. I'm still lost. If values is a model, and scope.filters.options returns a model too, surely passing scope.filters.options should be enough?
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: not really, depends what roles 'values' model supports. you need to look at the delegate that renders it, and update it to use correct roles
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, the optionSelector delegate displays text: modelData
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: ok, afaict this is only correct for some specific models (http://harmattan-dev.nokia.com/docs/platform-api-reference/xml/daily-docs/libqt4/qdeclarativemodels.html); can you change it to "text: name" ?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, it's an SDK component.
<nic-doffay> So not really.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: hmm. how does know if option is active?
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, currently there's nothing for that in the option selector.
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, if it's required I'll add it though.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: we definately need to mark selected filter option
<larsu> mpt: done. [this is an automated reply because I'm on vacation]
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, ok cool. Question is what to use instead of modelData since the OptionSelector is an SDK class.
<nic-doffay> I'm not aware of anything else.
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: it seems to me that this is currently very limiting in the SDK, but maybe I'm missing something. we need to check with sdk huys
<pstolowski> guys
<pstolowski> Kaleo: ping?
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
<sil2100> tedg: I need to jump out now, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicators-client/+bug/1214065
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214065 in indicators-client (Ubuntu) "Binary package name conflict between indicators-client and unity8" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> tedg: could you comment?
<sil2100> See you tomorrow guys!
<tedg> Sure
<mhall119> Saviq: is "Home Scopes" going to be the text for the Dash header?
<Saviq> mhall119, sounds like a bug against unity-scope-home
<tedg> mardy, Hey, are you still awake?  :-)
<tedg> Oh, no, I updated my phone and all the videos are gone!  Am I going to have to purchase these movies to get their covers now?
<mhall119> Saviq: so it's not likely it'll have "Scope" in the header?
 * greyback eod
<mhall119> alecu_: ping
<mhall119> alecu_: http://ubuntuone.com/58AA6ZWyYlN6iQbB0SuhqK see the last screenshot
<mhall119> it was a landscape image, something's gone wrong in the resizing/thumbnailing
<Saviq> mhall119, I don't believe it's meant to say "Scope" indeed
<Saviq> mhall119, but it's there in the home.scope file from unity-scope-home
<Saviq> mhall119, so that's where it needs to be fixed
<mhall119> Saviq: ok, thanks
<kgunn> Saviq: you were saying earlier...gerry hoping to get osk wrapped up this week ? (meaning, beside mir this would be hold up item #2 in landing?)
<Saviq> kgunn, he was hoping today/early tomorrow, not only this week
<Saviq> mzanetti, first of all, GO AWAY
<Saviq> mzanetti, second, did you get designs for count / progress like those?
<kgunn> Saviq: ok...cool, so mir N4 is really going to be long poll
<Saviq> kgunn, :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: sort of
<mzanetti> Saviq: I got the assets and I got a mock for the progressbar. I placed the count emblem according to screenshots of unity7
<Saviq> mzanetti, they ugly! :D
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: could be the assets are temporary until we get the new UbuntuShape
<mzanetti> Saviq: this would need some input from you I guess: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206941
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, on another note, I've seen on designs before
<Saviq> mzanetti, that apps which are during installation
<Saviq> mzanetti, their icons should "fill up" with colour
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. app install animation is still todo
<mzanetti> actually also missing in the API still
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we have backend for that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we should use the same progress sources the Scopes use
<Saviq> mzanetti, take a look at AppPreview
<mzanetti> Saviq: is that already working in the dash?
<Saviq> mzanetti, only in the preview
<mzanetti> Saviq: how do I test that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and not the "filling" part, but the progress reporting - yes
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: my unity8 is spinning btw
<mzanetti> :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, description for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/app-preview-data/+merge/179348 has pointers on how to enable the click scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, :(
<Saviq> mzanetti, surfaceflinger, too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, then you can just go through the installation procedure
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, 9% surfaceflinger, 50% unity
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it's redrawing most probably
<Saviq> we'll have to investigate
<mzanetti> Saviq: wow! it happens only when the greeter is shown
<Saviq> mzanetti, with launcher it might be slightly trickier on where to get the data from (scopes tell us what "progress source" we're to look at)
<mzanetti> infographics most likely
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting, but nothing changed there
<mzanetti> Saviq: take a picture with the camera
<mzanetti> Saviq: then you'll get real data in there
<mzanetti> and it draws bubbles
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's old
<Saviq> mzanetti, 2-3 weeks at least
<mzanetti> I discovered it 3 days ago
<Saviq> mzanetti, doesn't mean it wasn't there ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but infographics is kind of meant to be like that - surprising :D
<Saviq> but we need more surprises ;)
 * mhall119 was surprised when he first saw it
<mhall119> btw, people really liked the infographics idea at the XDA conference, the idea of an always-changing, always-unique welcome screen was a hit
<mzanetti> Saviq: from what I see, I'd just need that DownloadListener
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but the arch of it isn't yet correct
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. it will get more generic
<mzanetti> Saviq: tracks only downloads, not installations, or?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, for example
<Saviq> mzanetti, and is just too limited
<Saviq> mzanetti, scopes will report which dbus name/path to connect to for a given category
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it on someones blueprint to extend this?
<Saviq> mzanetti, kind of, mhr3 and pstolowski know about it and are working towards it
<mzanetti> ok.
<mzanetti> the "make trySomething" is just the best thing ever :)
<Saviq> +1
<veebers> mterry: ping, are you still around?
<mterry> veebers, hi
<veebers> mterry: how's things? I had a question re: the ubuntu-keyboard packaging that I notice you had recent dealings with
<veebers> mterry: I'm working on the autopilot tests etc. for the ubunut-keyboard, initially (before it was split off into ubuntu-keyboard) I noticed that it only built for arm, and that's changed now?
<mterry> veebers, yeah, I didn't see anything arm-specific about it, so I changed it
<veebers> I just built and installed it, but it doesn't seem to work for me on my desktop (where it works fine on the device)
<veebers> mterry: hmm ok, perhaps there is something else afoot then
<mterry> veebers, ah, I didn't actually test.  Maybe it needs touch/qtubuntu layers?
<mterry> veebers, with latest packaging changes, the tests work fine on amd64...
<mterry> (mostly)
<veebers> mterry: I'm not sure to be honest, my small amount of debugging was: have maliit-framework and ubuntu-keyboard installed, try to start maliit server: I see this failure:
<veebers> open /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libpinyin/data/pinyin_index.bin failed!
<veebers> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<mterry> veebers, ah
<mterry> veebers, try lp:~mterry/ubuntu-keyboard/run-tests
 * veebers looks
<mterry> veebers, notably the changes to src/lib/logic/pinyinadapter.cpp
<mterry> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/ubuntu-keyboard/run-tests/+merge/180941
<veebers> mterry: ah ok :-)
<veebers> mterry: sweet, I'll build that and give it a try, see where I get to
<veebers> mterry: would you have a couple of moments to have a look at some minor packaging changes I have in a MR for the autopilot pieces?
<mterry> veebers, ok
<veebers> mterry: awesome thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/ubuntu-keyboard/adding_autopilot_tests_and_emulators/+merge/180480
<veebers> heh, thanks for reviewing that mterry, I'll make those changes re sorting the depends. Unfortunately I can't easily change the other comment :-)
<mterry> veebers, ah well
<veebers> mterry: sweet, with that branch of yours I can build it and it runs without segfaulting. I can also sometimes get the keyboard up on my screen, however it's on its side
<mterry> veebers, progress!
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-20
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<jamesh> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> jamesh: yesterday evening someone pointed out some problems with the mediascanner packages in -proposed, strangely in the socket it's failing to build due to flacky unit tests for amd64 and i386 ;/
<sil2100> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner/0.3.93-0ubuntu1/+build/4889104
<sil2100> jamesh: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner/0.3.93-0ubuntu1/+build/4889106
<jamesh> sil2100: yeah.  I just noticed that about half an hour ago when talking to thostr_
<sil2100> jamesh: I guess that it would pass after some re-tries, but they asked me to poke you and maybe fix it
<jamesh> I'm looking into it
<jamesh> sil2100: once we have that issue fixed, is there anything else needed to get mediascanner on to daily-release?
<sil2100> jamesh: I *guess* not, we usually require integration tests, but those will be provided by the scope side, right?
<jamesh> sil2100: yes.  Currently the scope only has unit tests, but I have some ideas about how to do some simple integration tests
<sil2100> jamesh: ok then, I'll just propose one more branch with some small packaging things that the guys pointed out, and then we can bootstrap it and add it to daily-release - once the unit tests are fixed up
<sil2100> Same for the scope
<jamesh> sil2100: since your intial package, we discovered and fixed a class of bugs that were causing crashes on ARM
<sil2100> jamesh: excellent - so now, all that is left is the unit tests problems, and maybe this small branch
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/mediascanner/packaging_minor/+merge/180983
<sil2100> I prepare all things from the daily-release side
<jamesh> sil2100: I think the test suite bug triggered by the tests being run in parallel -- one of the test fixtures creates and deletes temporary files in a well known path relative to $PWD.
<jamesh> sil2100: It's probably worth fixing, but a short term fix would be to not run tests in parallel
<sil2100> jamesh: the workaround is fine enough with me
<tsdgeos> sil2100: ping
<tsdgeos> dednick: you anything to do with the battery indicator?
<dednick> tsdgeos: depends on what's wrong.
<tsdgeos> i have a red icon and then when pulling the battery indicator it tells me i've 83% charged :D
<dednick> tsdgeos: yeah. i've seen that
<tsdgeos> dednick: where do i report a bug? unity8?
<dednick> tsdgeos: probably against indicator-power
<divansantana> Hi All, I'm using the latest hud=13.10.1daily13.08.16.1-101 build. I noticed that the HUD stopped searching the indicators quite a while ago. Is that a known regression?
<tsdgeos> divansantana: yes
<divansantana> Can't seem to find a bug report on it.
<tsdgeos> divansantana: probably not much people was using it :D
<divansantana> Is it planned to be put back for saucy release?
<divansantana> I find it extremely useful.
<tsdgeos> i think not, but not sure, seb128 do you remember what are the plans regarding hud searching indicators ?
<divansantana> Should I file a bug report? Or is it a decision that will not be implemented for some reason?
<seb128> divansantana, it's a bug
<divansantana> I loved it to search diodon clipboard for stuff. And other indicators.
<divansantana> you guys rock thanks for the quick response.
<divansantana> seb128 is there a bug report that is open to the public where I can view it? Couldn't find it.
<sil2100> tsdgeos: pong!
<seb128> divansantana, bug #1165420
<tsdgeos> sil2100: so yesterday i added some unittests for unity-mir, but they fail since they need the platform-api thing to be able of working
<ubot5> bug 1165420 in Unity HUD "Unable to access the messaging menu from HUD" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1165420
<tsdgeos> sil2100: gerry and me were wondering how does mir itself runs the tests and if you had any idea how it would work for unity-mir
<seb128> tsdgeos, there is no real "plan", it should work, that's a bug
<tsdgeos> seb128: oh, i thought it was deemed an acceptable regression when introducing the new hud, sorry about that
<sil2100> tsdgeos: give me a moment
<divansantana> tsdgeos seb128. Thanks again. cherio
<seb128> tsdgeos, I would not be surprised if ted though that, but as far as I'm concerned it should be fixed before release
<tsdgeos> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/application_manager_tests/+merge/180898 for reference, though the jenkins links are gone
<tsdgeos> seb128: oka
<jamesh> sil2100: for disabling parallel tests, passing --max-parallel=1 to dh_auto_test should do it, right?
<sil2100> jamesh: should be enough
<sil2100> jamesh: just put a comment there on why we do such a thing
<sil2100> So that the distro guys don't skin us alive
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, some warnings from launcher (when you click between items) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005590/
<Saviq> mzanetti, also "QObject::connect: Cannot connect QQuickShaderEffectSource:: to ShapeItem_QML_122::onImagePropertiesChanged()"
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll check it out
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's UbuntuShape being tricked into using a ShaderEffectSource, I htink
<Saviq> *think
<Saviq> mzanetti, do we have designs for the quicklist?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes... looks quite different that what I have now
<Saviq> mzanetti, like shouldn't it show up next to the launcher?
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I'd prefer to do the themeing in a separate branch
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. it should show up next to the launcher, but that's a limitation of the popover currently
<mzanetti> Saviq: bug is reported
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can force the horizontal alignment, can't you?
<mzanetti> I don't think... unless I missed something
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> not
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, you *could* but it'd be pretty hacky
<mzanetti> Saviq: how?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'd need an object aligned to where you want the popover to be
<Saviq> mzanetti, and pass that to Popover.open()
<Saviq> and provide { 'pointerTarget': launcherItem } or similar
<mzanetti> no... it still will be above or below as long as there is enough space
<mzanetti> already tried playing around with the pointertarget
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but above/below could be below that positioner object
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's probably not worth it
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, for count emblems - the "12" one looks bad aligned, ideas?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I noticed that too late night yesterday... really weird. as I do horizontalAlignment: parent.horizontalCenter
<mzanetti> no clue yet what happens
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think you should just fill and center the text
<Saviq> mzanetti, although that will be tricky with eliding
<mzanetti> that would cause a binding loop
<Saviq> well, not necessarily
<mzanetti> yep... and I need to adjust parent's with bases on implicitWidth
<mzanetti> based
<mzanetti> well, I'll give it a shot
<greyback> morning
<mzanetti> hey gerry
<Saviq> yello
<mzanetti> :)
<greyback> yellow is both your nicks on xchat
<Saviq> greyback, the correct response is "OOo!"
<sil2100> jamesh: btw. how much time would it take to prepare integration tests for the mediascanner scope? At least 1-2 basic ones for now
<greyback> Saviq: if you say so :)
<Saviq> sil2100, you're hooked up on integration tests, aren't ya! ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: very ;p
<sil2100> I've been paid by the autopilot guys to push on AP integration test everywhere
<jamesh> sil2100: are you after a simple test of integration between the media scanner and its scope, or a full-stack one?
<jamesh> I can probably get the first up and running fairly easily
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, you might want to try paintedWidth of Text instead of implicitWidth
<Saviq> hmm or is that gone already...
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/noprivate/+merge/180989
<greyback> tsdgeos: thanks!
<sil2100> jamesh: just a simple test would be enough, using autopilot if possible
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, s/implicitWidth/paintedWidth/ and it's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting is that paintedWidth is not documented...
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-surface-attribute-updates/+merge/180813 failed?
<tsdgeos> in ci i mean
<dednick> Saviq: did we ever remove the old indicators-client from archive?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep, forgot licences, just pushed the fix
<tsdgeos> works fine here
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> dednick, was it ever *in* the archive?
<Saviq> dednick, right, still there
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicators-client
<Saviq> didrocks, how do we drop that from the archive ↑ ?
<dednick> Saviq: we need to keep the indicators-client from unity8 though :/ and from the other.
<Saviq> dednick, "from the other"?
<dednick> *drop the other
<Saviq> dednick, right ;)
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> dednick, we just need to drop the indicators-client source package
<dednick> Saviq: apparently it's causing some issue getting the indicator-messages published
<didrocks> Saviq: all plugins are uneeded now, for sure?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, they're built into unity8 now
<didrocks> I hope if you ship the same files, you handled the Replaces: tag like for indicators-client-plugin-sound
<Saviq> didrocks, no, we're not shipping the same files
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm... height: units.gu(2) for the progress, is that correct? the asset is 1.5 GU high @30
<didrocks> interesting…
<Saviq> mzanetti, and... re: "opacity: root.progress / 10" - shouldn't we just clip the filling to the correct width instead?
<didrocks> Could not find source 'indicators-client/None' in saucy .  Exiting.
<didrocks> but blocked in proposed at the same time
<mzanetti> Saviq: the mockup I have has a thicker progress bar... but its also doesn't match with the asset
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, as long as you're consistent with the design
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah.. can try clipping
<didrocks> ah, it has always been in proposed only
<mzanetti> Saviq: the paintedWidth has a strange effect
<Saviq> mzanetti, as long as you're not expected to have rounded corners on the right
<mzanetti> it makes everything elide after 123
<seb128> grrrr
<Saviq> mzanetti, orly?
<seb128> new indicator-messages sigtrap on start
<seb128> didrocks, sil2100: ^ known issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
 * didrocks flushes
<didrocks> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicators-client/+publishinghistory
<didrocks> seb128: not that I know of
<seb128> shrug, TED
<Saviq> didrocks, thanks
<seb128> can we revert indicator-messages?
<seb128> that's clearly not ready to land to distro
<didrocks> sil2100: taking care of that? ^
<seb128> sil2100, ^
<didrocks> sil2100: can you as well list that as a pb from the indicator stack?
<seb128> sil2100, didrocks: can we revert?
<seb128> the thing just sigtrap on start
<seb128> that's ridiculous it landed
<didrocks> we should revert and rebuild, yeah, waiting for sil2100
<sil2100> seb128: wasn't aware of that, good to know - noting down
<sil2100> Reverting last change
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<didrocks> sil2100: feel free to push to trunk and rerun the stack
<seb128> "last change" is the port to gmenu
<seb128> Saviq, ^ btw (not sure if you are one of the those who are waiting on the new indicator-messages)
<sil2100> We probably should force indicator upstreams to each write a simple integration test that would check if 'my indicator is running'
<Saviq> dednick, read up ↑
<dednick> seb128: which indicator?
<dednick> oh. messages
<seb128> yes
<dednick> yeah, i wasnt even aware it had landed until about 10 minutes ago
<dednick> i'm pretty sure i'm running it now...
<sil2100> didrocks, dednick: pushing it directly to trunk
<dednick> larsu: ^
<sil2100> The indicators stack is being re-ran
<dednick> seb128: where did you see the issue? dekstop?
<seb128> dednick, yes it his "g_menu_item_set_detailed_action: Detailed action name has invalid format" when you have tb email accoutns
<seb128> it hits*
<seb128> which sigtrap
<mzanetti> Saviq: in this paste http://paste.kde.org/pd97d1643/ , would you think there is a difference in the size of the progressbar-fill ?
<dednick> pete-woods: ^
<pete-woods> dednick: hi - I've been sent to investigate the indicators messages fault
<pete-woods> seb128: awesome work!
<Saviq> mzanetti, that a trick question? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, probably shouldn't
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, the answer is yes, but I don't understand why
<Saviq> btw, I love it that "khaki" is a defined color :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... you immediately know who has seen the video about QtQuick.Controls :D
<seb128> pete-woods, hey, "awesome work" for what?
<pete-woods> seb128: for figuring out the source of the error so quickly - helps me try and fix it :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: lasts 15 mins but it's well worth it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6_F6Kpjd-Q
<pete-woods> not that I've ever looked at the code before :/
<seb128> pete-woods, ah
<dednick> pete-woods, seb128: can confirm
<dednick> pete-woods: (process:4001): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: g_menu_item_set_detailed_action: Detailed action name 'src.imap://nickd@mail.canonical.com/%5BGmail%5D/Important' has invalid format
<pete-woods> dednick: is this on the desktop or phone?
<dednick> pete-woods: desktop. i just installed the latest messaging indicator.
<Cimi> seb128, you want the pot files of the wizard merged or in the wizard folder'
<Cimi> ?
<seb128> Cimi, I've no strong opinion on it, do you have a preference?
<Cimi> seb128, separate
<seb128> Cimi, that works for me
<Cimi> seb128, in case we want to move the app somewhere else
<Cimi> seb128, it's easier to grab the potfiles
<pete-woods> dednick: and where did you get that error log?
<pete-woods> the upstart log?
<seb128> Cimi, right
<seb128> pete-woods, run /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service
<seb128> pete-woods, with a tb account configured
<seb128> pete-woods, it's going to sigtrap on start
<pete-woods> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> pete-woods, yw
<Cimi> seb128, who knows a bit how translations work here with qml?
<Cimi> seb128, I see a i18n.cpp file and header
<Cimi> seb128, with initTr
<Cimi> is that required?
<seb128> Cimi, just use i18n.tr("string")
<Cimi> ok thx
<Cimi> seb128, how do I generate the wizard.pot file? :)
<seb128> Cimi, look at po/po.pro
<seb128> Cimi, just copy/tweak that I guess
<mpt> thanks larsu :-)
<sil2100> jamesh: any ETA for those basic-basic integration tests for mediascanner scope? ;)
<jamesh> sil2100: I'll try to get them finished tomorrow.  It's 5:30pm here now
<sil2100> jamesh: also, do you have a branch for the parallel tests prepared, or should I push that to trunk?
<jamesh> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner/no-parallel-tests/+merge/180986
<sil2100> Awesome, see it got approved
<sil2100> Cool!
<pete-woods> seb128, dednick: I can't seem to reproduce this error - I have tb configured with canonical's imap server and some new e-mails, I've got G_MESSGES_DEBUG=all, but I don't get any console errors
<pete-woods> however the "Inbox" or "Important" entry in the menu for new messages doesn't seem to appear
<dednick> pete-woods: i guess it depends on your mail setup.
<dednick> pete-woods: i can get you a stacktrace if you like.
<pete-woods> dednick: what's your "account name" in tb?
<pete-woods> mine's just my e-mail address
<pete-woods> maybe I should stick some naughty characters like : in it
<dednick> pete-woods: it's just 'Canonical
<MacSlow> dednick, ping
<dednick> without the '
<dednick> MacSlow: pong
<seb128> pete-woods, do you have unread emails?
<pete-woods> seb128: yes
<MacSlow> Do you happen to know what errors like "GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_signal_subscribe: assertion 'object_path == NULL || g_variant_is_object_path (object_path)' failed" point towards regarding using UnityMenuModel?
<dednick> pete-woods: in your tb, do you have folders [GMail]/Important ?
<seb128> pete-woods, maybe it's due to the folder name, the one hitting the sigtrap is "dx-indicators" there
 * pete-woods creates new folder with dash in the name
<MacSlow> dednick, I've been trying to add code from my stand-alone example to the notification-frontend (in unity8) and don't receive anything via the model... just these errors.
<MacSlow> dednick, I double checked the dbus-name/path numerous times... there are no typos.
<Cimi> seb128, pot file has to be added to bzr?
<pete-woods> seb128: that doesn't seem to be it
<dednick> MacSlow: can you pastebin me your UnityMenuModel setup code?
<pete-woods> dednick: yes, that's one of the folders I've been using
<seb128> Cimi, yes
<MacSlow> dednick, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005842
<guest09013651> hello
<seb128> pete-woods, let me look
<guest09013651> how can i make the Unity launcher bar have a solid (i.e. non transparent i.e. opaque) color?
<guest09013651> if you don't understand what i mean, just see this picture:
<guest09013651> http://imageshack.us/f/196/screenshotfrom201204280.png/
<guest09013651> picture source: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126556/is-it-possible-to-set-the-unity-launcher-to-a-nice-solid-color
<pete-woods> seb128: have reproduced it now :) / :(
<seb128> pete-woods, what did you change?
<pete-woods> seb128: I trashed the gconf settings for the indicator, re-created my tb account, added various folders, set up gmail auto-filters for those folders, then sent myself some e-mails
<dednick> MacSlow: hm. not really sure about that. only thing i can think of is that the bus is appearing before you set a path. but i think it's supposed to be async, so not really sure why.
<seb128> pete-woods, I guess the format of the action is invalid, could be the ":" in "src.imap:..."
<dednick> MacSlow: so you can pick up your model in the unityqmlmenumodel.qml example when changing the params?
<MacSlow> dednick, why would that be different between using UnityMenuModel in unity8 (as part of the notifications) and a stand-alone python-example pulling data from the menu-model?
<MacSlow> dednick, I've my own qml-example (not python... sorry)
<MacSlow> dednick, but I'll try to use unityqmlmenumodel.qml
<dednick> MacSlow: it shouldnt be different
<pete-woods> seb128: that's it, yes
<MacSlow> dednick, yup... all items show up as expected in unityqmlmenumodel.qml
<pete-woods> seb128: the source_id that tb is providing is that long string, and the indicator is creating an action with that name
<dednick> MacSlow: sure you're using the right version? havent installed to usr/local or something?
<MacSlow> dednick, sure... unless unity8 (trunk, compiled from sources) picks up something else than system-wide installed libqmenumodel
<dednick> MacSlow: well it might have if you have one installed in /usr/local. errrr
<seb128> pete-woods, right
<MacSlow> dednick, certainly no libqmenumodel.so in /usr/local
<dednick> MacSlow: how about different loders within /usr/lib ?
<dednick> loders=folders
<seb128> pete-woods, we had somewhat similar issues in the past, e.g http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-messages/trunk.13.10/revision/344
<seb128> pete-woods, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1180302 was the same error
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1180302 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "hit SIGTRAP errors after glib 2.37 update" [High,Fix released]
<MacSlow> dednick, only one version for sure... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6005879
<Cimi> seb128, does the language plugin work?
<dednick> MacSlow: have you installed the one you're testing the examples with?
<dednick> MacSlow: for sanitys sake. i'm just trying to verify that the code you're testing is the code your using in unity8
<MacSlow> dednick, no... I only used it once in-tree (when it was not merged/released)
<pete-woods> seb128: maybe you should fix this for me ;) that fix has been lost along the way
<MacSlow> dednick, also just did a fresh compile of my unity8 branch
<dednick> MacSlow: what's the installed package version of libqmenumodel
<MacSlow> dednick, 0.2.7+13.10.20130813-0ubuntu1
<dednick> weird.
<seb128> Cimi, define work? it changes the locale, but not on the device because polkit doesn't work (logind registration is broken until we get lightdm)
<Cimi> seb128, doesn't change on my pc...
<seb128> pete-woods, how come you ended up owning that fix? ted should be doing that...
<seb128> Cimi, did you restart your session?
<Cimi> seb128, nope
<dednick> MacSlow: i dont supposed there's any way for me to easily check out your code and test it on my system?
<Cimi> seb128, but the entry goes back to US english
<seb128> Cimi, that's why, locales are not dynamic under linux
<Cimi> seb128, this is a probem
<pete-woods> seb128: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Muggins
<MacSlow> dednick, I could push the current state... to my branches... although I don't like to push such broken state usually...
<Cimi> seb128, on the wizard we must change locale on the fly
<MacSlow> dednick, one sec...
<dednick> MacSlow: you could just create new "-broken" branches.
<MacSlow> dednick, yeah... hold on
<pete-woods> seb128, dednick: do we have a bug report for this regression?
<seb128> pete-woods, just step out and wait for ted to be online in a few hours if you ask me...
<seb128> Cimi, good luck with that, try talking to xnox about it, ubiquity does it
<pete-woods> seb128: well it's fixed now, and the indicator actually turns blue :)
<seb128> Cimi, you might need to exit the mainloop and re-enter it or something, fun
<Cimi> :-\
<seb128> pete-woods, so it was the same fix I pointed to apply?
<pete-woods> seb128: it was the same principle, that class seems to have been heavily worked on since then, but as the fix was simple, it was easy to forward port
<xnox> Cimi: there is no way to actually change the locale of all the application threads. So in ubiquity, we iterate across each label, ask gettext for new translation with new locale, and replace the strings.
<seb128> pete-woods, great, glad I helped then ;-)
<xnox> Cimi: it's ugly =/
<pete-woods> seb128: as am I, otherwise I would have spend 2 hours in the gmenu docs :)
<Cimi> xnox, and will be uglier with qml..
<Cimi> seb128, does the entry change for you?
<seb128> Cimi, what entry?
<Cimi> seb128, locale
<Cimi> seb128, if I change us english to italian, click confirm
<Cimi> it goes back to us english
<Cimi> I restart the app
<Cimi> us english
<seb128> Cimi, does it change LANGUAGE or LANG in ~/.pam_environment
<Cimi> no
<seb128> good luck debugging it then :p
<Cimi> seb128, works for you?
<seb128> Cimi, I don't know, you are one of the 15 people pinging me since this morning I didn't manage to get anything done yet today out or replying to questions on IRC, I need to get some work done
<seb128> Cimi, it worked last time I tried
<seb128> Cimi, it goes through accountsservice, that should still work
<seb128> if not, open a bug
<seb128> if you open one, try as well if language-selector works to change locale
<sil2100> jamesh: I had to switch branches, so I'll re-do your parallel-fix and merge it in
<sil2100> bregma: hi! Before switching to the new compiz daily-landing, could you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/compiz/remove_unity_support_0.9.10/+merge/179866 ?
<sil2100> bregma: last time CI failed, cannot see why, but this change we have released in saucy so I want to propagate it here too
<sil2100> bregma: once this is in, I'll enable compiz 0.9.10 for daily release again
<sil2100> didrocks: ^ fine with that? It has been dogfooded by me in the past, bregma said they also did that
<sil2100> bregma: there's an ABI break in compiz, right? I mean, we need to rebuild unity to work with compiz 0.9.10?
<sil2100> andyrock: ^
<sil2100> ;)
<tsdgeos> who provides RoleClickable?
<tsdgeos> libunity?
<didrocks> sil2100: fine with me :)
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe bump the unity version on latest compiz then?
<tsdgeos> ah, me has updates
 * tsdgeos installs
<sil2100> didrocks: what do you mean? You mean bumping the compiz dependency in lp:unity?
<didrocks> sil2100: right
<sil2100> didrocks: will try, but need to make sure the lp:unity merge gets in then
<didrocks> yep ;)
<bregma> sil2100, will review, and I don't believe there is an ABI break but andyrock can confirm
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: thanks!
<andyrock> sil2100, there is an ABI break for what I know
<andyrock> i'm quite sure
<sil2100> andyrock: hmm, ok, then we have to resolve this somehow before we enable daily ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, couldn't we just have Item { width: foo * progress; clip: true; BorderImage { width: bar; anchors { top: parent.top; bottom: parent.bottom; left: parent.left } } }
<Saviq> mzanetti, for the clipping?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the -rightMargin seems somewhat scary
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure. but its more to type and margins are said to be faster than absolute widths, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if they're changing, sure, but that would be static
<Saviq> mzanetti, and now you're recalculating the margins of the fill as well
<bregma> andyrock, sil2100, all we should have to do is bump the Compiz build-depends in Unity and rebuild Unity, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, or at least re-applying it
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it's much easier to read, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: centering the label, what you did is somewhat hackish, too, didn't find a better way? any idea what was the deal with the misaligned 12?
<mzanetti> Saviq: No... don't know why the horizontalAlignment didn't work
<sil2100> didrocks: can I, in this case, do something like this or am I over-complicating things: push a 1:0.9.10~ manually dputted version of compiz to daily-build, then bump the compiz dep and request a merge, get it in and then roll the daily-release machinery with compiz enabled? ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: i.e. so that the lp:unity merge gets in properly
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, I think it's better to have one version of unity deliver
<didrocks> sil2100: then, you directly bump the version in trunk for lp:unity
<didrocks> (without MP)
<didrocks> and next daily release run will do what it needs
<didrocks> wdyt?
<Saviq> mzanetti, looks good here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006104/
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you try and see if you can reproduce on top of that example?
<mzanetti> ok
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, sounds simpler ;p I just don't feel safe direct-pushing to lp:unity
<didrocks> sil2100: for trivial stuff like that, I think it's fine
<didrocks> sil2100: but I would really suggest having one unity delivery just before
<didrocks> and then one with just the compiz + unity rebuild
<Saviq> didrocks, I've had two questions about quarternourly release, please ping when you have a moment
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll try to make the unity stack green now during this tick that's running
<didrocks> Saviq: now is fine, I didn't restart yet on the system update
<didrocks> sil2100: good!
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: when the next tick will be near, I'll prepare everything for the compiz switch - will give you a heads up once that's done
<sil2100> Since as didrocks mentioned, we want to have one last unity release before the switch
<Wellark> mzanetti: ping. see your "other" irc :)
<Saviq> didrocks, a) why doesn't Unity8 stack depend on Unity? b) could we force unity upgrade for Unity8 stack?
<didrocks> Saviq: do you use some unity components? (apart from the scopes)
<Wellark> mzanetti: when you have the time, of course
<didrocks> Saviq: IIRC, you have your own copy on libunitycore
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah. I've seen it. Why can't you do the change in one commit?
<Saviq> didrocks, nope
<bregma> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> didrocks, we're using libunity-core
<sil2100> didrocks: unity8 uses libunity
<mzanetti> or at least one review
<didrocks> Saviq: I wasn't refreshed on that :p
<Saviq> sil2100, -core
<didrocks> so yeah, unity8 will need to dep on unity
<sil2100> didrocks: ...-core
<Saviq> didrocks, it was always like that :)
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> which means, way less release I'm afraid
<didrocks> (seeing how flacky the unity tests are…)
<Saviq> didrocks, we never had a copy of libunity-core
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I remember you copied unity
<didrocks> then, I thought you told me you won't need it
<didrocks> but I probably mixed it
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, some miscomm
<didrocks> Saviq: so, the issue is that unity doesn't release often
<didrocks> it's often blocked on flacky tests
<didrocks> so if you dep on it, be prepared to have less releases, or we need finally someone on bregma's team looking at those tests
<didrocks> and cleaning to have the flackyness way down
<Saviq> didrocks, which might be a good thing
<didrocks> Saviq: agreed, not like if I never asked for it :p
<Saviq> didrocks, there's going to be more asking then ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, and if we see it's not working for us, we can always undo, can't we?
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> sil2100: interesting in doing that? will be a nice additional to the FAQ as well :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, there is no reason why I couldn't squash them to just single commit. then again, each of the commits is self contained (except the unit test which needs all the previous ones)
<didrocks> sil2100: for stack dependency, it's just about adding it and then pulling on magners
<bregma> didrocks, it's not like we're not looking at the tests trying to get them down, but the solution(s) appear elusive
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe let's wait for sil2100 to have unity green at least?
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<Saviq> didrocks, it isn't something we need asap
<Saviq> didrocks, what about b)
<didrocks> bregma: the whole new compiz will fix everything I'm sure ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: but if gerrit is more or less unable to clearly indicate that these changes belong together (except the hidden dependency chain) then I have no problems squashing them
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, I didn't really parse B though :p
<Wellark> I just would prefer smaller commits over a bigger one
<sil2100> didrocks: yeah, let's do that after this release
<Saviq> didrocks, for Unity8 check, *unity* wasn't upgraded to the latest available version
<Wellark> mzanetti: maybe I don't have the git^H^H^Hright mentality :)
<Saviq> didrocks, *unity* meaning libunity / unity / libunity-core etc.
<didrocks> Saviq: so the check failed, right?
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, because there was a crasher we were causing in libunity
<didrocks> ok, so it worked as intended :)
<didrocks> then we have an option for relaunching the check
<didrocks> which is "upgrading the whole ppa"
<didrocks> (it should be able to specify stacks to be more picky TBH)
<sil2100> We did that for one run
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, so that's the intended solution? was wondering if we can upgrade the whole ppa every time
<Saviq> not that it makes sense, just wondering
<didrocks> Saviq: no, because you don't detect ABI breakage
<didrocks> this is to detect that specific case, ABI breakage between 2 stacks :)
<didrocks> and we have that option to take "moar packages"
<didrocks> (but it needs to be more fine-grained than whole ppa, if only I had time for that :p)
<didrocks> (ideally, even automatically to define which stacks need to be released altogether)
 * didrocks dreams…
<didrocks> anyway ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, that works for me
<didrocks> Saviq: I wonder though if we shouldn't have one or two unity8 tests in the unity stack
<didrocks> to ensure unity doesn't break you (without bumping the libunitycore ABI version)
<Saviq> didrocks, sure, that could do
<Saviq> didrocks, we still need to improve our coverage on integration with scopes (from 0...)
<Saviq> didrocks, so those would probably be good candidates
<didrocks> Saviq: 0 is giving room from improvement :)
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, keep us posted!
<didrocks> for*
<Saviq> didrocks, indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: what is actually the difference of your example to my code?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideally none, right?
<mzanetti> thats exactly how I do it, except I need to set a maximum width for the eliding
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's why I wanted to look if we can reproduce
<mzanetti> ah... you mean I should break your example
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, here's a closer one even http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006165/
<Saviq> still working
<Saviq> kgunn, you here already?
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.kde.org/p1c05777a
<mzanetti> Saviq: interestingly it breaks the "1" here instead of the "12"
<Saviq> mzanetti, both 1 and 12 here
<mzanetti> 12 looks good here
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm running at 18 px/gu
<mzanetti> not sure if that's something to do with it
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, so, Qt bug?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd say yes
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, the emblems branch has been reviewed by jounih. He's happy with it as is
<mzanetti> I'll move over to do some theming :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, *I'm* not yet happy with the solution lol
<Saviq> mzanetti, or the fact that we don't know where it comes from
<mzanetti> Saviq: which one?
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> dunno. looks good to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, the "center a big label in a small Item to center the text"
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't really see the problem... the "big" label is just to have a maximumWidth
<mzanetti> Saviq: in the end we work with the implicitWidth which is the real one
<Saviq> mzanetti, the problem is we're drawing too many pixels ;)
<mzanetti> do you think a label paints the transparent pixels?
<Saviq> mzanetti, they're definitely sampled
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006201/
<Saviq> mzanetti, smaller example - broken
<Saviq> mzanetti, but well, I can see what the deal is
<mzanetti> Saviq: your last example is not broken here
<mzanetti> Saviq: if I change the text to "12" it breaks here too
<mzanetti> dafuq
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting, anyway, I'm thinking the cause is: anchoring to the sides of a parent whose width depends on implicitWidth
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't obviously cause a binding loop
<mzanetti> yeah... it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the changing width of the Text must be fucking the alignment somehow
<mzanetti> hmm...
<Saviq> mzanetti, and paintedWidth has the same
<Saviq> mzanetti, although it does complain
<Saviq> test.qml:10:9: QML Rectangle: Binding loop detected for property "width"
<Saviq> mzanetti, ugh, obviously
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's eliding
<mzanetti> Saviq: check out my last commit
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause it doesn't know whether to elide if it doesn't know the width, but it doesn't know the width if i doesn't know to elide
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways, my last commit hopefully kills your concern about sampling too many pixels :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, that will actually cause the same loop
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if we're not seeing this now
<Saviq> mzanetti, so indeed a static width might be the best we can do
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause it's the only way for it to be deterministic
<Saviq> mzanetti, please undo the last commit
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, we will probably want to make the app icon a common component between launcher and apps scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, to keep the exact same visuals
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's just FYI
<Saviq> I wonder if we want progress and count emblems in dash, btw (other than installation progress, that is)
<mzanetti> no idea
<mzanetti> Saviq: so, you think its good enough now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just having a last look through
 * mzanetti is eager to set more blueprint entries to DONE
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't you miss anchors.fillHorizontally: parent, for example?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and/or anchors.fillBottom: parent
<mzanetti> Saviq: where exactly?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no no
<Saviq> mzanetti, in QtQuick ;)
<mzanetti> ah...
<mzanetti> yeah... totally
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean some shortcuts to all the anchoring
<mzanetti> tons of stuff I could think of
<Saviq> fillBottom would anchor left, right, bottom
<mzanetti> yeah... exactly
<Saviq> horizontally left, right
<Saviq> etc.
<mzanetti> once would need that so often
<mzanetti> one would need that so often
<Saviq> yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, if you want to have 3 same margins and only one other
<Saviq> I just tried if anchors { fill: parent; bottom: undefined } works
<Saviq> but no
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and that
<mzanetti> Saviq: it works by setting anchors.margins: 5; anchors.topMargin: 10
<mzanetti> but I think that's pure luck
<Saviq> mzanetti, not necessarily
<Saviq> mzanetti, otoh yeah, maybe ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: once the order of statements matter in QML there is something wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but you could go with priority
<mzanetti> true
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you set the "more concrete" prop, it overrides the other one
<Saviq> regardless of the order
<Saviq> mzanetti, happroved
<mzanetti> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: unity check job is green! The build job was red, but it was caused by a powerpc failure of libunity
<sil2100> didrocks: a rebuild fixed it
<didrocks> \o/
<sil2100> didrocks: can I run publish? (first without force)
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<didrocks> sil2100: how many failures for tests?
<sil2100> didrocks: around 13
<sil2100> per-platform
<didrocks> ok, equally reparted?
<sil2100> btw. ati gone missing :o
<sil2100> didrocks: intel has more, but I guess that's because of some test flackyness
<didrocks> 8:01:32   didrocks | Mirv: FYI, I deprovisionned the ati machine for the Mir team to be able to test and debug
<didrocks> 8:01:42   didrocks | (so tests are running on both intel and nvidia only)
<sil2100> Ok ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: can we have bregma's team looking at them?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure thing, noting it down in the spreadsheet and poking them
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you see awe's messages yesterday? about being unable to find out the number of tries until you try? :D
<Saviq> (for SIM/PUK entry, that is)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: didn't I send you the link to the bug report requesting your input?
<Saviq> mzanetti, don't think you did
<mzanetti> hmmm... I was sure I did... anyways
<bregma> 13 failures per platform with about half being one-off inexplicable unrepeatable failures is about par for the course
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1206941/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, checking how the N9 behaves
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least it did show the number of counts on SIM replace
<mzanetti> Saviq: of course it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, same on reboot
<mzanetti> Saviq: all phones do except android
<mzanetti> Saviq: unfortunately we're piggypacking on the worst implementation
<hyperair> does anyone have compiz puking these messages into .xsession-errors over and over: compiz (opengl) - Error: FBO is incomplete: GL::FRAMEBUFFER_INCOMPLETE_ATTACHMENT (0x8cd6) ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: also the fact that you can't verify if a PUK was entered correctly before changing the pin is quite bad imo
<mzanetti> Saviq: the BB Z10 can read the remaining attempts too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it shows that no one normal uses the SIM PIN anyway ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I wouldn't say so
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you?
<Saviq> (use)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I don't use it because I have a prepaid card... but I would have a contract where the bill directly ends up on my bank account I sure would use the PIN
<Saviq> you don't, I don't, that's settled, then ;)
<mzanetti> ... but if I would...
<greyback> I do...
<mzanetti> I think it is quite useful... if you loose the phone someone can call some porky hotline which might end up with thousands of euros of phone bill - depending on how fast you manage to reach someone that can lock down the card
<Saviq> I know what it's there for ;)
<mzanetti> anyways... is rild a closed blob?
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if rild isn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, HAL is
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I expect this to be missing from the HAL if RIL didn't need it :/
<mzanetti> ok... so I guess the only thing we can do is not to show the label while we don't know the number...
<mzanetti> someone has an android phone and could check how it behaves there? I still can't believe this isn't possible
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-less-warnings/+merge/181035
<MacSlow> Is there a Qt-equivalent to Gio? Or do I have to use Gio's API to export a menu-model?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<mzanetti> MacSlow: does this help you? https://launchpad.net/libdbusmenu-qt
<mzanetti> MacSlow: at least there is a class called DBusMenuExporter
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll try
<tvoss> sil2100, I need help with the famous ati machine
<tvoss> sil2100, how can I restore the lxc configuration?
<tvoss> MacSlow, ping
<tvoss> MacSlow, got an n4?
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, hm, you can use lxc-start and lxc-attach for this
<sil2100> tvoss: first check the available containers by lxc-ls
<sil2100> (usually lxc-ls --fancy gives more info)
<sil2100> tvoss: you need root permissions for that, so sudo everytime
<MacSlow> tvoss, nope... just the GalaxyNexus
<kgunn> mzanetti: do you have a nexus4 ?
<kgunn> tvoss: ^
<mzanetti> kgunn: I bought one myself, yes
<mzanetti> kgunn: which I intended to use for dogfooding
<kgunn> MacSlow: nexus4 ?
<kgunn> MacSlow: oops...nvmd, just saw the scrollback
<MacSlow> kgunn, nope... just the GalaxyNexus
<MacSlow> kgunn, np
<Saviq> greyback, dednick|lunch, nic-doffay standup
<nic-doffay> Saviq, on my way.
<mterry> katie, Saviq: if you have time, I'd appreciate re-reviews of my demo branch.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo/+merge/177923
<Saviq> mterry, yup, will do for sure
<kgunn> MacSlow: wow...impossible to decipher, very digitized voice....can you just update notes ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's happening with emblems?
<mzanetti> Saviq: got a last minute design feedback
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<sil2100> Ah, shit, my merge didn't get merged again
<mzanetti> Saviq: need to make the font bold and move the progress bar down half a gu
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<sil2100> dednick, didrocks: if you don't mind, I'll do the switch on the next tick ;/
<dednick> sil2100: switch?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is it now: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/08/20/plasma-desktopD13243.png
<mzanetti> Saviq: feel free to re-approve when you have time
<Saviq> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> cheers
<om26er> Saviq, Hi! just an fyi, I am enabling autopilot tests for unity8 to run on touch devices during each MR - sounds fine ?
<Saviq> om26er, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/ says YES!
<didrocks> sil2100: sure, don't risk! :)
<kgunn> tsdgeos: greyback .... if i wanted to help racarr in bisecting images, are these instructions still good ?
<kgunn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/Mir
<kgunn> or...do you have a different/better crib sheet on how-to
<tsdgeos> kgunn: should be good yes
<kgunn> tsdgeos: ta
<greyback> kgunn: yes, they are
<katie> mterry, sure..
<Cimi> seb128, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1214417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214417 in ubuntu-system-settings "cannot change language" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> Cimi, thanks
<mzanetti> Saviq: not if you've seen it before: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-less-warnings/+merge/181035
<Saviq> mzanetti, "selectedItem !== undefined && selectedItem !== null" selectedItem && should be enough
<mzanetti> Cimi: you've been working with themes already. do you have an example for me of a themed app?
<Cimi> mzanetti, what do you need to do?
<mzanetti> Saviq: does if(selected) check for undefined too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Cimi> mzanetti, to completely theme popovers
<Cimi> mzanetti, best way is to use delegate
<mzanetti> Cimi: actually only one... but I know what to do to have only one themed... so I'd need to start with generally creating a theme and loading it first
<Cimi> mzanetti, we don't need a theme
<Cimi> quicklists?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah
<Cimi> we want popovers of the shell to remain the same
<Cimi> just the quick lists to chang4e
<mzanetti> exactly
<Cimi> so you simply create a delegate for those popovers
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/ZoomControl.qml
<Cimi> mzanetti, look at Slider
<Cimi> line 56
<Cimi> style: ThinSliderStyle
<Cimi> so instead of using the style by the suru theme, uses this delegate
<Cimi> in the same folder of this file there is ThinSliderStyle.qml which is nothing else than the delegate
<mzanetti> Cimi: can I inherit the existing style from Suru? I'd just need to change one property
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> mzanetti, which property?
<mzanetti> need to check. one moment
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... I need to understand more how this works... but your pointers help a lot already
<mzanetti> Cimi: I might come back to you a bit later
<Cimi> ok cool
<Saviq> greyback|food, tmoenicke is on holidays after all
<mzanetti> Saviq: tried it out. selectedItem && is not enough
<mzanetti> undefined !== null
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6006603/
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, undefined !== null
<Saviq> mzanetti, but (bool)undefined === (bool)null
<Saviq> === false
<mzanetti> but but..
<mzanetti> I get LauncherPanel.qml:236: Unable to assign [undefined] to bool
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's because undefined && true === undefined, unfortunately
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you need to "cast" to bool
<mzanetti> right.
<mzanetti> can't we go with "!null && !undefined && something" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, !undefined === true
<Saviq> mzanetti, !!undefined === false ;D
<mzanetti> ~
<sil2100> andyrock: could you take a look at this?
<sil2100> andyrock: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/compiz-team-compiz-0.9.10-saucy-amd64-autolanding/4/console
<sil2100> andyrock: my merge is failing because of those 2 unit tests failing
<sil2100> andyrock: it's not related to my changes, as uh, I'm just removing a startup-patch
<greyback> Saviq: ack, thanks for finding out
<Saviq> greyback, bfiller offered to help with the review
<Saviq> greyback, so just push it up and we'll get it merged somehow
<greyback> Saviq: it'll be one of the last things to approve, as the MR will break OSK on non-mir images
<andyrock> sil2100, I can't acccess s-jenkins
<Saviq> greyback, ah ok... could it not? i.e. could it detect runtime?
<sil2100> andyrock: ah
<sil2100> Wait...
<greyback> Saviq: hmmm, maybe. I can have a look, once I've everything else ready
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, all rght?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... the Popover lacks some stuff to do this... but relatively easy patches
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1179569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1179569 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "[panel] Unintentional swipes can close Panel (need threshold)" [Critical,Fix committed]
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we should be ready to enable dash bottom swipe
<tsdgeos> awesome
<Saviq> Cimi, you know the bottom bar goes away in the dash? ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, now I do :P
<Saviq> Cimi, in favor of tab-like navigation between scopes
<Saviq> Cimi, but it's rather on the tail of the TODO list so..
<Cimi> ah ok..
<Cimi> Saviq, regarding the HUD
<Cimi> Saviq, I have a blueprint
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<Cimi> Saviq, got a link to do doc?
<Cimi> to the
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't think there is one...
<Saviq> Cimi, let me see if I can find something
 * Cimi searches
<Cimi> Saviq, any joy?
<Saviq> Cimi, not yet
<Saviq> vesar, hey, can you brief Cimi on the changes to HUD button and transitions?
<Saviq> vesar, I can't find any spec for that
<Saviq> (or the presentation Oren showed in IoM)
<Cimi> vesar, tomorrow I'm in the office if you prefer
<Cimi> but I have time now
<vesar> Saviq, Cimi : Sure I can give you brief. Maybe better to do it tomorrow if you Cimi are going to be at the office then.
<Cimi> vesar, ok works for me
<vesar> Saviq, Cimi: So what are the changes exactly you're planning to implement here?
<Saviq> vesar, the three TODOs for cimi in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-hud-2-ui
<vesar> Saviq, Cimi: Because my understanding is that there is not full design ready for it yet.
<vesar> Saviq, let me check the blueprint
<vesar> Saviq, Cimi: ok those changes are ok to do now. No worries I brief you Cimi tomorrow.
<Saviq> vesar, cool thanks
<mhr3_> Saviq, will you ignore me again if i ask about uri activation?
<Saviq> mhr3_, did I ignore you before?
<mhr3_> yep :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, sorry
<mhr3_> Saviq, so once again, do we need to do something special about http uris, or will those magically start working at some point on the phone?
<Saviq> mhr3_, lp:url-dispatcher
<Saviq> mhr3_, you'll need to put them through (lib)url-dispatcher
<Saviq> mhr3_, that will launch the corresponding app (based on url / mimetype) through upstart
<mhr3_> shouldn't we implement some abstract qt thing to do that?
<Saviq> mhr3_, bug #1186556
<ubot5> bug 1186556 in qtubuntu "Browser does not respond to Qt.openUrlExternally(link)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1186556
<Saviq> mhr3_, and http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtgui/qdesktopservices.html#openUrl
<mhr3_> yea, that's what we're using
<mhr3_> so the plan is to fix the platform to handle this nicely
<mhr3_> wfm
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_qlimitproxymodel/+merge/181071
<tsdgeos> i'm planning to add some comments to the new added code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o/
<tsdgeos> with ascii art
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'll forget why all those ifs
<tsdgeos> soon
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> but the test is good and fixes the problem here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, fixes!
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, woooo :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, got time to hop in on sdk quickly? Would like your opinion on something!
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.messaging-rename/+merge/181076
<dednick> should stop the duplicate messaging indicator.
<Saviq> dednick, approved
<Saviq> ah renames renames
<dednick> Saviq: :) thanks
<dednick> tedg: i'm still not getting an icon in for indicator-network
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, is that not part of disabling the new one?
<tedg> Old one?
<tedg> I figured that was part of the name thing.
<dednick> tedg: no. it's that actionstate issue. where the parameter type doesnt match the target or whatever
<tedg> dednick, ?  The icon on the panel?
<dednick> tedg: the icon in the panel comes from the actionState of the root item, but there is no action state is those do not match.
<dednick> tedg: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6006873/
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i've been told to try image 19.2 to see if the nexus4 thing is fixed but noone seems to know how to tell me to install the said image with phablet-flash
<tedg> dednick, So you need an initial state.
<tedg> dednick, K, let's fix it :-)
<dednick> tedg: also, i'm not sure the agent will even work at the moment with indicator-network. may have to set it back to using qmenumodel rather than unitymenumodel
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yeah...i'm following scrollback also
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, still some weirdness, searching for "cad" shows empty "Dash plugins" category
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it gives one result in unity7
<sil2100> bregma: just for the record: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1214459
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1214459 in Compiz "Failing GLibSourceDestroyIntegration unit tests on compiz/0.9.10" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: where are you searching? apps scope?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yep
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, then indicator-network may not work, eh?
<bregma> sil2100, thanks
<dednick> tedg: i'm changing it to use qmenumodel and seeing how it fairs.
<tsdgeos> yep, can repro
<tsdgeos> let me see
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, seems to have broken the model completely after that
<mhr3_> keeps being empty
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you still planning to do Implement QDesktopServices::openUrl ?
<fginther> sil2100, shall I approve and deploy https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/add_ubuntu-ui-extras/+merge/181083 so that the package changes are merged in?
<fginther> sil2100, ah, never mind. it's already set to merge, (it's in no-dailies/sdk.cfg)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: what do you mean keeps being empty?
<sil2100> dednick: hi! Ah, ok, need to remove it from there
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> fginther: ^
<sil2100> fginther: thanks for reminding me
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i mean that after it breaks with the "cad" search it doesn't show anything even if i change the search back to ""
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> it does here
<fginther> sil2100, :-)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, then mine is more broken
<tsdgeos> otoh i'm runnigna slightly modified code
<sil2100> fginther: are all the hooks that are in the no-dailies important for this branch?
<sil2100> fginther: I think I'll copy-paste them to the head sdk stack
<fginther> sil2100, looking
<dednick> tedg: No, it would seem that is indicator-network not compatible with qmenumodel.
<tedg> dednick, Ah, I was afraid of that :-/
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, that could explain that
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tedg> thostr_1, ^ seems we can't have indicator-network and the Unity8 secret agent.
<dednick> tedg: wifi actions greyed out, and selecting access point doesnt actually do anything
<tsdgeos> but still should should something in cad
<tsdgeos> let me finish the documentation
<tsdgeos> and see what's up
<dednick> tedg: think it has to do with the namespaces
<tedg> dednick, That'd be my guess as well.
<fginther> sil2100, yes, we'd like to keep the hooks and other parts of the config to keep generating test/coverage results
<dednick> tedg: hm. maybe i should concentrate on switching the network code to using unitymenumodel then instead of messages. dont know which is higher priority. I'l check with thomas
<sil2100> fginther: ACK :)
<tedg> dednick, I'd say messaging menu, but you can ask him.
<tedg> dednick, I think we'd rather land all the indicator-network stuff together if it's not easy to make the old stuff work.
<sil2100> fginther: pushed the modified version with your hooks in
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you pull and see if you can still repro the dac thing?
<mhr3_> sure
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ehm, yep, still here
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> i'm not getting it anymore
<dednick> tedg: i'm guessing that the new indicator-messaging is not going to work either.
<mhr3_> did you really push? :)
<tsdgeos> but i have not done any change :D
<dednick> tedg: in terms of actions.
<tsdgeos> so i was wondering if i had uncompiled stuff
<tsdgeos> or stuff started hating me
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: r129
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: r219
<tedg> dednick, Won't when it uses the .indicator file it use Unity Menu Mode?
<tedg> Model
<dednick> tedg: messaging is not compatible with it yet. there's lots of custom stuff in unity8 which i'm in the process of switching over.
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: do you have that one?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yep, but it's not fixed for me
<tsdgeos> :/
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, I can get SMS's on my phone and reply and clear them...
<dednick> tedg: ie all the menu items need to switch from using qmenumodel to using unitymenumodel
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: at least the fact that when you search something it comes back?
<dednick> tedg: using the new indicator-messages ?
<tedg> dednick, Yeah
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, nope, keeps being empty
<tsdgeos> ^_^
<dednick> tedg: how about 'clear all'?
<tedg> dednick, Didn't try that one. I don't have a SIM right now to check though.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, although i find the whole concept odd, shouldn't limit number of results be a view thing?
<mhr3_> limiting*
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: qt models are part of the view
<tsdgeos> if you assume that, everything gets clearer :D
<dednick> tedg: i think replying uses custom action names, but the clear all is just a button action "indicator.remove-all"
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<tsdgeos> view in a "strict" MVC world point of view
<tsdgeos> the real model is whatever libunity has, qt models are "view"
<tsdgeos> i'm a doing a shitty job explaining myself
<tsdgeos> but there's a great talk by kdab around that makes much more sense than i do probably
<mhr3_> that's a strange concept
<mhr3_> so what would be a view in that model? :P
<tsdgeos> part of the view too
<mhr3_> i see, this is a recursive problem
<mzanetti> Wellark: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: but yes i think there's something weird going on
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: if i search dash i have 5 entries, is that normal?
<tsdgeos> oh maybe it is
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, there's also some other issue - removing all items seems to try to load their icons
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: don't pin every weridness to me now :D
<mhr3_> sorry, will give you more time to process the first issue next time :P
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, 5 items in "dash plugins"?
<tsdgeos> when searching for "dash"
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, you should have 40 :)
<mhr3_> cause description of every plugin says "this is a dash plugin..." and descriptions are searched
<mhr3_> well, almost every scope
<tsdgeos> yep, somethings wrong for sure, since da -> 6 items, dac -> 1 item, da -> 5 items
 * tsdgeos hits himself
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: is there any easy way to just get the dash plugins thing in the apps scope?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yes, the dash plugins results can be used to disable scopes :)
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<mhr3_> so disable applications
<tsdgeos> ah
<mhr3_> which btw shouldn't be possible, you're lucky we didn't fix it yet :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not if you want to take it over, I started talking with ricmm as to where to put it in platform-api
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but didn't really get a response
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh not want to take it over, just wanted to know if i should move the blueprint to you :D
<tsdgeos> still busy with this limitthing
<tsdgeos> not wokring as it should yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, move it to me, yes
<sil2100> fginther: !
<sil2100> fginther: for ubuntu-ui-extras... could you disable mediumtests? Since it has no integration/autopilot tests in it
<sil2100> fginther: there were some, but those were empty example tests, not really tests
<sil2100> fginther: could you disable the tests and re-run so that https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-extras/ubuntu-ui-extras-no-ap-tests/+merge/181091 gets in?
<sil2100> fginther: do you have the power to redeploy a stack btw.?
<sil2100> fginther: since if the merge ^ gets in, I would be grateful if the SDK stack could be redeployed, so that the new package is ran on the next tick ;)
<fginther> sil2100, I can't do a stack, sorry. But I can fix the merge bits
<sil2100> fginther: ok, then I'll redeploy tomorrow if anything
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<dednick> tedg: i've got indicator-network somewhat working with unity8 now. if you fix up the action state issue i think we should be ok. Only issue is that i can't get the individual wifi strengths for the access points. unitymenumodel doesnt support that :(
<dednick> tedg: s/action state/parameter type
<kgunn> Saviq: you got a n4 right ?
<Wellark> mzanetti: pong
<kgunn> mterry: hey...can i bother you :)
<Saviq> kgunn, no, msm ordered me one on Monday (and I think that was the trigger for Rick's "no-more-hw-money" email ;))
<kgunn> :))
<greyback> Saviq: care to take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/enable-OSK-surface/+merge/181109
<tedg> dednick, Hmm, okay.  Do you think it's something possible?
<dednick> tedg: ?
<dednick> tedg: regarding the strengths ?
<tedg> dednick, Yes, sorry, reading backlog.
<dednick> tedg: some work in unitymenumodel, but we're ok without it for now.
<tedg> Some strengths, but not others?
<dednick> tedg: we get the overall strength, but not the individual ones for each access point
<dednick> they are "non-menu" actions
<tedg> dednick, Ah, okay.
<dednick> tedg: good news is that i've got the network indicator connection working with passwords now.
<tedg> dednick, Yeah, that is good news!
<tedg> Makes migrating much easier.
<tedg> dednick, This looks correct, no?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-network/trunk.13.10/view/head:/network/network-action-manager.vala#L62
<dednick> tedg: just having dinner
<tedg> np
<dednick> tedg: that's what's in trunk
<tedg> dednick, Yes, but your diff added that?
<tedg> dednick, Or it set the state to null?
<dednick> parameter_type set to null
<tedg> dednick, Ah, okay, I was reading it backward.
<tedg> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/initial-panel-state/+merge/181145
<dednick> tedg: cool. approved.
<tedg> dednick, Great!  I don't think the next merge window is for 3 hrs though.
<dednick> tedg: doesnt matter. unity8 isn't ready anyway.
<tedg> tvoss_, when do you expect the location-controller branch to land?  We're going to need it here real soon now for charles' branch.
<tvoss_> tedg, tomorrow over the day
<tedg> tvoss_, Not sure if the expression... does that mean Thursday?
<tvoss_> tedg, nope, that's Wednesday
<tedg> K, I thought "over the day" might mean "day after"
<mzanetti> mterry_: nice branch!
<mterry_> mzanetti, :)
<mterry_> mzanetti, I love deleting TODO lines
<mzanetti> mterry_: :)
<mzanetti> mterry_: is this intended to always be used? or only when running in the greeter?
<mterry_> mzanetti, always
<mzanetti> mterry_: can I test it on the desktop in a way it stores the config?
<mterry_> mzanetti, uh, I guess, yeah.  You'll have to install the deb though, and maybe killall accounts-daemon
<mterry_> mzanetti, because we install some policykit and dbus interface files
<mterry_> I only ever tested on the phone, but no reason it wouldn't work on desktop
<mterry_> mzanetti, except...  you'll have to run as the right user, if you are talking to your system accounts service
<mzanetti> yeah, that's ok
<mterry_> mzanetti, so you might want to change the demo user to 'mzanetti' or some such
<Saviq> mterry_, you rock! (re: Bug #1214477)
<ubot5> bug 1214477 in Unity 8 "lock screen shown when on a phone call" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214477
<Saviq> mterry_, I added some minor comments to the MR
<mterry_> Saviq, ok
<mterry_> Saviq, just fixed the test actually.  will look into other stuff
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, saw it was updating diff
<Saviq> mterry_, seems like your branch was one of the first to have tests ran on hardware :)
<Saviq> run?
<mterry_> Saviq, what is with having both Q_FLAGS and Q_DECLARE_FLAGS...  not sure the docs make it obvious
<Saviq> mterry_, indeed, they don't
<Saviq> mterry_, Q_FLAGS takes two arguments, btw
<Saviq> mterry_, Q_FLAGS(FlagName, EnumName) IIRC
<Saviq> mterry_, that just takes care of typedef, really
<mterry_> Saviq, I'm seeing that...  didn't get any errors, oddly
<mterry_> well, I'll do it the verbose way
<Saviq> mterry_, Q_DECLARE_FLAGS takes care of the arithmetic
<Saviq> mterry_, i.e. operators and stuff
<Saviq> mterry_, to have the whole QFlag machinery working, you need both
<mterry_> Saviq, they even go to the trouble of reversing the order of the arguments to the two macros, and using a comma in one and not the other.  Thanks Qt!  ;)
<Saviq> mterry_, indeed...
<Saviq> mterry_, it's not the best thing out there...
<Saviq> mterry_, actually, it seems I swapped the two: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qflags.html#flags-and-the-meta-object-system
<greyback_> https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/typo/+merge/181167 <- typo fix
<Saviq> mterry_, or generally mixed what they do :D
<Saviq> mterry_, yay for good docs and self-explanatory names
<Saviq> well, $20M to go...
<greyback_> yeah, not bad though
<greyback_> pity, would've liked to work on something cutting edge, if you pardon the pun
<Saviq> mterry_, test_suspend fails locally still:
<Saviq> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::Shell::test_suspend() property mainStageFocusedApplication
<Saviq>    Actual   (): null
<Saviq>    Expected ():
<Saviq>    Loc: [/home/michal/dev/canonical/unity8/repo/tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml(139)]
<Saviq> mterry_, same in jenkins
<mterry_> Saviq, odd, I had it work for me..
<mterry_> Saviq, will look tomorrow
<Saviq> mterry_, ok o/
<greyback_> o/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-21
<mzanetti> veebers: hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: when you have some time, please check the last comment here to see if you agree: https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/unity8/launcher-backend/+merge/179663
<MacSlow> Do we have working .cmake files for Gio in some branch?
<Saviq> mzanetti, done
<Saviq> MacSlow, unity-notifications maybe?
<Saviq> MacSlow, or not, as you want it in there, right?
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's what I'm writing it for currently
<MacSlow> Saviq, correct
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm writing one atm... but have trouble getting it to work
<mzanetti> thanks
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> i'm beginning to think something is broken in dee or dee-qt
<tsdgeos> i have a QLimitFilterModel whose first element is "Fitxers i carpetes" get a sourceRowsAboutToBeRemoved 11 11 and then the first element is not "Fitxers i carpetes" but "Google Drive" :S
 * tsdgeos adds some debugging to dee-qt
 * tsdgeos isn't happy with dee-qt debugs
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009437/
<tsdgeos> why you say you remove 11 but remove 0?
<MacSlow> Saviq, made compiling and linking against gio work now
<Saviq> MacSlow, k thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uh oh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i think i know what's causing that
<tsdgeos> not sure that's our root problem though
<tsdgeos> that's being caused because when dee says "removed" it's actually "aboutToRemove"
<tsdgeos> and there's no "reallyRemoved"
<tsdgeos> so we're always one step behind
<Saviq> ah
<tsdgeos> that upsets my debugging
<tsdgeos> not sure if it upset consumers too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you decide to do it, you might want to salvage some tests from https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee-qt/deevarianttext-and-tests/+merge/153530
<tsdgeos> since you say "remove row 0" so the consumer probably expects that the row is gone but is still not gone
 * tsdgeos wonders how hard would be for dee to provide a reallyRemovedSignal
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, what's the haps?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, probably an mhr3 question
<Saviq> pstolowski, or maybe you can point tsdgeos somewhere ↑↑?
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos: I'm not familar with dee internals, check with mhr3 pls
<Saviq> pstolowski, thanks
<tsdgeos> well adding the signal should not be hard
<tsdgeos> i've the code here
<tsdgeos> the thing is if makes sense :D
<tsdgeos> because you do a row-removed (iter), then you'd need a row-really-removed(void)  since passing the iter there obviously makes no sense, that's what qmodel does, but not sure assuming there will be no more than one begin before the next end is a dee thing
<tsdgeos> probably it is
<tsdgeos> that'd actually help me a lot debugging this thing
<tsdgeos> let's invoke a mhr3
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> it worked :D
<Saviq> rotfl
<mhr3> your wish is my command
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how  hard would it be to add a row-really-removed signal to dee?
<tsdgeos> i'm finding my debugging (and probably the qt models) get
<tsdgeos> confused because removed is "going to remove"
<tsdgeos> but we translate that in dee-qt to "has been removed"
<MacSlow> Saviq, hm... the symbol resolving of the gio-calls fails at runtime... not sure why.. so I'm back to cmake-trouble-solving
<mhr3> tsdgeos, a sec, got a standup now
<tsdgeos> and from then on all sort of weird things happen when i try to make sure tthe models are in sync
<pstolowski> Saviq: do you know when winstack dbus api is going to land on the phone?
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<dednick> larsu: ping
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ping-when-you-have-time
<mzanetti> Cimi: lol... I wanted to build a package of unity8 and the testClock failed because it was 11:13
<mzanetti> Cimi: there must be something wrong in the check
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... because the test checks for "11:13" but the greeter says "11:13 AM"
<mzanetti> lol... what are the odds
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ready
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how hard would it be to add a row-really-removed signal to dee?
<tsdgeos> that signals when the removal frmo the model has happened?
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i'd rather change qtdee to properly translate the events to the qt world
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: well, but it can't
<tsdgeos> that's why i need the new signal :D
<mhr3_> everything is possible
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so why is it failing
<mhr3_> do you try to read the actual data inside the callback?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: adidas?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: well qt has a signal that needs to be emitted before the data is removed and one after the data is removed
<tsdgeos> if you tell me how to do that with the signals dee has
<tsdgeos> i'm happy to
<MacSlow> Saviq, linking issue solved... if you check your latest email you'll see some progress on the extended snap-decision front
<tsdgeos> same for insertion btw
<tsdgeos> but i think insertion is less problematic
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ultimately it has to be a problem that when the end signal is emitted you call something and gives you inconsistent state of the model, right?
<mhr3_> my question is what is that something
<tsdgeos> i don't call anything
<mzanetti> data(), no?
<tsdgeos> stuff is connected to my signals
<tsdgeos> and that stuff is reacting to those signals
<tsdgeos> and if we lie in the signals
<tsdgeos> they get unhappy
<mhr3_> but the signals themselves don't lie
<mhr3_> but there's difference in call semantics between dee and qt
<Cimi> mzanetti, you want to fix it or let me do?
<mzanetti> Cimi: already fixed it.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can you provide an example of where do the signals lie
<tsdgeos> not the dee ones
<tsdgeos> the dee-qt ones
<tsdgeos> because i can't do what i need to do with what dee gives me (or at least i don't see how to do it)
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/allow-testing-at-11.13/+merge/181231
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can you be specific, what's actually wrong that makes the code fall over
<tsdgeos> well i told you
<tsdgeos> i need to emit a signal before remove starts
<tsdgeos> and one after removal ends
<tsdgeos> i don't know how to do the one after removal ends
<tsdgeos> so right now the code is just emitting while removal has not finished
<tsdgeos> unless we decide dee-qt should mirror all the data instead of calling dee_model_get_value
<tsdgeos> then i can do that just fine
<tsdgeos> but i don't think it's a good idea to copy all the data over
<mhr3_> ultimately it's a problem of a single signal vs two, it's not exactly trivial to go from one to two
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: ok, i guess that's a no to adding the "really-removed-signal" from your side
<tsdgeos> i'll see what i can do in dee-qt then
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, no, i'd like a cleaner solution
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, wondering what that is now
<tsdgeos> there's nothing cleaner than emmiting a signal in your side
<tsdgeos> which from looking at the code
<dednick> Saviq: howdy. have another indicator switchover branch. Network this time. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/unitymenumodel.network/+merge/181147
<tsdgeos> looks like 10 lines
<tsdgeos> at most
<dednick> Saviq: think i got the diff right this time.
<Saviq> dednick, so that's temporary while we don't have the extended snap decisions, right? you just brought the Network plugin back?
<dednick> Saviq: well, some of the qml will stay (the accesspoint menu items for example), but yes, the agent stuff will be removed later.
<Saviq> dednick, yup, thanks
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, but it's doubling the number of signals, and those are not cheap in gworld
<nic-doffay> Saviq, back to the models if you have a second? https://pastebin.canonical.com/96140/
<nic-doffay> That's not displaying anything, although the model prints out fine.
<nic-doffay> (The model of the ListView that is)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, btw even when I use a rectangle there aren't any rows being made.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, the OptionSelector delagate looks wrong, shouldn't you set its model first?
<nic-doffay> mhr3_, I was setting it internally for now just to test.
<mhr3_> nic-doffay, and shouldn't the items be "modelData.name"?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, OptionSelector needs *something* to display
<Saviq> mhr3_, no, modelData is only used for simple models
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the optionSelector isn't created. Even a simple rectangle isn't made.
<Saviq> mhr3_, for models with roles, straight roles can be used
<nic-doffay> Saviq, once I get past that issue the rest should be easy.
<mhr3_> ah, thx
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your ListView needs a height
<Saviq> mhr3_, or model.roleName
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's first
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dimensions in general
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it does, I just omitted the code.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, again, ListViews don't have any implicit height
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm setting the anchors.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you should not omit code if we are to see something
<Saviq> nic-doffay, does onCountChanged: console.log(count) print anything?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's the unomitted code: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96141/
<nic-doffay> I'll check that now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you replace model: scope.filters with model: 10, does it create 10 delegates?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah.
<nic-doffay> Count is 0 btw.
<nic-doffay> if using scope.filters
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq: so http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009700/ fixes the problems for me, but to be honest that code (even removing the debugs) gives me an ultra cringe, and of course abuses the fact that almost noone uses beginInsertRows to access the "old" model data
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sounds like scope.filters is empty
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you could check by adding some debugging in filters.cpp in rowCount()
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, yea, that's pretty horrible :/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll take a look, ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but if onCountChanged only prints 0, too, that's basically the same thing - the model is empty
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool I'm doing more digging.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so things are actually calling the data() method when removeEnd is emitted?
<mhr3_> and that's what's causing the problem ultimately?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> data() and count() and stuff
<tsdgeos> model is supposed to be consistent at all times
<tsdgeos> hmm i think i can cheat in data() probably and make as if that row had been already deleted
 * tsdgeos tries a different ugly solution to see if that one works
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, exactly what i was trying right now
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6009762/
<Saviq> mzanetti, Cimi re: "testing @ 11:13"... UGH!
<Cimi> Saviq, :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... we actually knew about this issue and had a check against it.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but that check had an issue :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, Y2K, I tell you :P
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, can you try that patch?
<tsdgeos> yes
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, it's still horrible, but there's less of the horrible code
<mhr3_> :)
<Saviq> dednick, so, to test the network switchover, chewie goes away, I install indicator-network and it should all be fine?
<Saviq> dednick, do we not remove the .indicator file from unity8?
<dednick> Saviq: you'll probably still have a duplicate
<dednick> Saviq: because if we release this first, we will have no network indicator.
<Saviq> dednick, but if we merge that and fix the seed, we can remove the .indicator?
<dednick> Saviq: i thought it better to just do the small removal of the file later.
<Saviq> dednick, nah, let's do a proper switchover - we have time until late afternoon
<dednick> Saviq: ok then. i'll remove the chewie code
<mhr3_> pstolowski, isn't there a missing qmlRegisterType<Filters>?
<mhr3_> in the unity plugin?
<Saviq> mhr3_, yes there is
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: that also "works" (well actually not your patch but the one I wrote that stores the position as int instead of as iter)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, hm, i was about to do that as an optimization, odd that it doesn't work
<pstolowski> mhr3_: hmm, checking
<mhr3_> pstolowski, see what saviq said ^
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: i mean i know my patch works, yours i don't know, i assume yours probably works too
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhr3_, we saw that yesterday with nic-doffay
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, ah, ok
<tsdgeos> that's what i meant with "not your patch", not that it didn't work, but that i wasn't trying it
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhr3_, he'll add it in the enable-filters-ui branch
<mhr3_> ok, thx
<mhr3_> saviq, we need dee-2.0 that maps nicer to qt :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, go for it!
<mhr3_> still got a week before feature freeze, right? :P
<mhr3_> otoh that's how long ci takes to setup
<pstolowski> Saviq: he'll add what? qmlRegisterType<Filters> ?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes
<pstolowski> Saviq: ok, thanks
<Saviq> pstolowski, there were some CMake leftovers after removing combined options, too
<Saviq> pstolowski, no idea how it went through with CMake if the files were not there...
<pstolowski> Saviq: hmm
<mhr3_> cmake doesn't need the sources, it's magic
<Saviq> mhr3_, exactly!
<Saviq> dednick, ok, seems to work! can we prepare ogra for the switch? -chewie +indicator-network, right?
<dednick> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> dednick, only regression is the signal strength icons
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i'm working on the fix, but thostr_ said it is ok for now.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, .indicator file gone?
<dednick> Saviq: yes, it's gone.
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-folding-tweaks/+merge/181208/comments/410241
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: so can you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dee-qt/behave_better/+merge/181258 ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems like the SDK guys are fine with exposing all that popover theming stuff.
<Saviq> mzanetti, see! ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: timp will try to find the time to review/merge it today
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: so now when using https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_qlimitproxymodel/+merge/181071 the problems you had with dash plugins filtering should be gone
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: can you confirm? (you need https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/dee-qt/behave_better/+merge/181258 too)
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, at least it explains why i couldn't see anything wrong with that branch :)
<tsdgeos> who's going to review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_qlimitproxymodel/+merge/181071 ? Saviq? mzanetti? mhr3_?
<Saviq> mhr3_, care to do ↑?
<mhr3_> saviqsure
<mhr3_> eh
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3_> saviq you're breaking my irc client
<mhr3_> it thinks there's two of you
<mhr3_> with the same nick
<mhr3_> and we thought writing shells is hard... irc clients that's the really tough piece of software
<Saviq> mhr3_, oh noes, you found out about my secret spy-on-people IRC account...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "qlimitproxymodelqml.cpp: bad whitespace in line 154"
<mhr3_> hmm, wondering if these fixes could fix the weirdness with the renderers visibility
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn
<om26er> is there a way to launch an app from commandline that is not behind the shell? (without the desktop file)
<greyback> om26er: no, the desktop file is a must
<om26er> greyback, is that going to change in the future ?
<om26er> the UbuntuUIToolkit have autopilot tests which rely on bla.qml files but they don't have a desktop file for them so they end up not showing on screen when there tests are run, hence failure
<greyback> om26er: eventually yes. We'll always enforce a connection between an app and its desktop file, but hopefully it'll be quite transparent
<greyback> om26er: maybe use an existing desktop file, as a workaround
<om26er> greyback, ok, we can try that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: whitespace fixed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: wops
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: whitespace fixed
<greyback> there is way to keep nexus10 from timing out and kicking me out of my ssh session. Anyone know the command?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, pstolowski ran my branch with the same code and the model is being displayed properly. I still see nothing. Any idea why this would differ on two different machines?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "damn" whitespace?
<tsdgeos> i'm not here :D
 * tsdgeos runs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, was just asking if that's what you were referring to ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm getting caught by it from time to time, but it's "damn" me then, not "damn" whitespace ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: damn whitespace yes
<tsdgeos> and me for not running the tests
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not really, other than different scope backend on the two machines?
<tsdgeos> obviously
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there is something that might be related on the line when I bind the scope.filters to the model I get this expression: TypeError: Result of expression is not an object
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if that's really related, that would suggest "scope" isn't an object, but it is most probably
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any way to get rid of the message? There's enough spam on output for the dash as it is.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, well... you need to fix whatever is causing the warning ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and see what actually *is*
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might be a simple "model: scope ? scope.filters : null" away
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've tried that.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then you need to verify that both "scope" and "scope.filters" are really what you want them to be
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but I actually expect the warning coming from somewhere else
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll try verify both. However there's still the issue about the varying scope backends.
<nic-doffay> Any idea how to get around that?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, first of all you need to verify that is actually the case, other than that - see if you have the same versions of libunity and libunity-core on both machines
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just dig, dig, dig
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sorry, I don't have all the answers at hand
<tsdgeos> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsdgeos> i have stuff in my nexus4 screen
<tsdgeos> took 12 days but at least :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<greyback> tsdgeos: yay!!
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: sorry, I had a metting
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, no prob.
<nic-doffay> So, yeah I'm stumped about the filters.
<nic-doffay> Can you think of anything which would mean the same model isn't loaded on my PC?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: \o/
<tedg> dednick, I noticed the indicator-network branch landed!  Are you adjusting the seeds or do you want me to?
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: regarding the compiz/0.9.10 branch
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: perhaps there is some kind of timing issue and thus a random behavior... but since filters model handles additions and signals row insertion, this shouldn't matter...
<andyrock> sil2100, yes?
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: I was browsing through history of that branch, and my question:
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, where is the filter count gotten from?
<nic-doffay> What sets it initially?
<sil2100> andyrock: the current compiz released to saucy has a lot of 'bugs' fixed, which can be seen from the changelog - but the compiz/0.9.10 branch doesn't seem to have the commits from those fixes in it
<bregma> sil2100, we avoided a lot of those 'bug fixes' for reasons of stability, but now it's time to move on
<sil2100> andyrock: since it looks as if we were daily releasing further from the 0.9.9 branch and not all of the patches were ported back to 0.9.10
<andyrock> sil2100, do you have a list?
<andyrock> maybe compiz trunk was not affected
<sil2100> Or forward-ported fits better
<andyrock> by those bugs
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: the Filters model class that you're facing in QML wraps UnityCore filters model; it's the number of rows of underlying dee model
<bregma> all changes were supposed to go into wither both branches or just 0.9.10
<bregma> either*
<sil2100> hm, ok hm
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, top approved the branch... will you be working on the platform thing to properly handle uri activation?
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: Saviq was asssigned/doing that, i have a review to do for greyback and then i'll ask Saviq what he wants me to do :D
<andyrock> sil2100, if you have a list I can check one by one
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and didn't really get to it yet, either!
<sil2100> andyrock: it's hard to get the list, but I guess I see it's more or less ok here
<bregma> it's always possible we missed enforcing that policy for some bugs
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, so now you know what he'll ask :)
<dednick> tedg: i believe it's being taken care of
<dednick> tedg: or rather has been already
<tedg> dednick, Great!
<kgunn> tsdgeos: greyback ....can one of you test the "pending" touch image for mir asap...and then provide feedback to ricmm & rsalveti
<kgunn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/
<kgunn> just need to see if that fixes the "blank" screen at boot from mir
<rsalveti> I'm also checking that as we speak to make sure it has the right bits
<tsdgeos> kgunn: you're late ;-)
<tsdgeos> [15:06:21] <tsdgeos> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsdgeos> [15:06:27] <tsdgeos> i have stuff in my nexus4 screen
<tsdgeos> [15:06:45] <tsdgeos> took 12 days but at least :D
<tsdgeos> [15:06:47] <tsdgeos> greyback: ↑↑↑
<greyback> kgunn: that nexus4? If so, tsdgeos confirms it works
<kgunn> tsdgeos: i love being late :)
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rsalveti kgunn \o/
<kgunn> yep...thanks rsalveti
<greyback> rsalveti: nice one
<kgunn> ....so now how to pull in mir ?....or do we need to sync with ricmm on that ?
<rsalveti> kgunn: ricmm should be your guy for that indeed
<sil2100> andyrock, bregma, didrocks: ah, let's try the new compiz then
<sil2100> Doing the switch
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, but you are not rerunning the stack, right?
<andyrock> :D
<didrocks> otherwise, we will miss next tick
<sil2100> No no no no ;)
<didrocks> ok ;)
<sil2100> Just preparing for the next tick - be advised that unity stack might fail miserably!
 * bregma does a cautious little dance
<sil2100> didrocks: it's hard to find the right rev-id to give in lp:compiz/0.9.10 for daily-release to start generating the changelog from
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe just ignore it?
<didrocks> sil2100: and put the last commit + a manual content?
<sil2100> didrocks: we could, but then there would be a lot of manual adding, as there are many bug-fixing commits that need mentioning so that the bugs get closed
<sil2100> didrocks: we decided with Mirv on a *probably* safe revision to start from
<didrocks> ok
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> We can always revert things if it's wrong!
 * sil2100 likes to think that way to feel better
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/enable_compiz/+merge/181306 <- can you do the honors?
<sil2100> Remember, we can *always* revert!
<didrocks> done
<sil2100> And manual publishing acts as the barier for releasing something that's bad or wrong
<sil2100> Thanks, redeploying and pushing unity changes
<didrocks> yeah, I hope that we won't have any other firedrilling today :p
<sil2100> What doesn't kill us makes us stronger, that's what they say at least
<sil2100> ;p
<mterry_> Saviq, you don't see onDisplayPowerStateChange being called?  Odd...  I'm sure I tested and it worked fine.  I also didn't see the input issue...  The only way I could think we'd do that is if we defocus apps due to a displaypower signal, but then you'd be seeing the greeter too
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, it is weird, can you please verify that you do see it on your device? I'll try again
<mterry_> Saviq, sure.  I also left a comment in the demo branch
<Saviq> mterry_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo/+merge/177923/comments/410372 btw
<mterry_> Saviq, and that is with the deb installed?
<mterry_> Maybe something broke after the latest merge from trunk
<mterry_> Am building myself
<Saviq> mterry_, the unity8 deb? is that providing the address?
<mterry_> Saviq, you'll mostly need unity8-private
<Saviq> mterry_, ok, let me try again, I assume unity8 needs to be running for that?
<mterry_> Saviq, not for the dbus-send line, but you will want to killall accounts-daemon after installing, so it picks up new field
<Saviq> mterry_, ah, so it's tricky like that, didn't know how AccountsService works, brb with the result
<mterry_> Saviq, also, about the proximity branch, it seems to work fine for me.  I put a printf in the onDisplayPowerStateChanged func, and I see the print plus the greeter
<Saviq> mterry_, ok, will try again
<mterry_> phone app seems to take input too
<mterry_> Saviq, the first time after killing accounts-daemon, the first dbus-send won't work (it doesn't wait long enough), so just retry
<Saviq> mterry_, ok
<vesar> Saviq, hey man do you have any idea what this Hud work item means? [cimi] Streamline HUD invocation transitions: TODO
<tsdgeos> vesar: afair Oren wanted to improve how the HUD was invoked, the idea of the hud button staying around for more time even if you did release your finger, etc.
<tsdgeos> maybe is that?
<Saviq> vesar, tsdgeos it's Oren's indeed, so talking to him would be best :)
<vesar> Saviq, tsdgeos: ok thanks. I'll have a chat with him then.
<Saviq> mterry_, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/demo/+merge/177923/comments/410397
<mterry_> Saviq, :-/  Oh, I hadn't noticed that my demo .deb finished, will look myself
<mterry_> Saviq, I'm seeing the no-edge-demo problem, but not your dbus-send problem.  Will look into why...   Hopefully just a dumb typo when merging from trunk
<tsdgeos> tedg: you there?
<tedg> tsdgeos, Yup
<tsdgeos> tedg: what's your expectaction of use of url-dispatcher, that people use url_dispatch_send from url-dispatcher.h? Does that spawn the daemon if needed?
<tedg> tsdgeos, It would, but I put in an upstart job, so upstart should be guaranteeing it running.
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> Saviq: couple of days later, can undo this change: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/revert34/+merge/180338
<Saviq> greyback, happroved
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who do i speak with about lp:platform-api and where to put the code that calls url-dispatcher?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ricmm
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I started this talk with him on Monday, but didn't really get anywhere / got distracted
<didrocks> tsdgeos: Saviq: do you know about QtDbus and how I can fake sending some signals to a running process?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: with the qdbus command line? or?
<Saviq> didrocks, for testing probably best to write a test helper and run under dbus-test-runner
<didrocks> I tried to send with gdbus, but I think it's similaire
<didrocks> Saviq: I'm just trying to do some manual tests right now
<didrocks> basically, I have a service with an old API
<didrocks> I wrote the client against the new dbus API
<didrocks> so starting the client starts the old service
<didrocks> I kill the service
<didrocks> and want to send the new signals by hand
<tsdgeos> didrocks: you should be able to use gdbus too
<didrocks> I can see my signals being delivered exactly the same way than the old service
<didrocks> but the client doesn't pick that up
<didrocks> I fear that QtDbus stays on the old well-known name
<didrocks> basically:
<didrocks> signal sender=:1.244 -> dest=(null destination) serial=5 path=/Service; interface=com.canonical.SystemImage; member=UpdateAvailableStatus
<didrocks>    boolean false
<didrocks> ^ send by the service
<didrocks> signal sender=:1.245 -> dest=(null destination) serial=2 path=/Service; interface=com.canonical.SystemImage; member=UpdateAvailableStatus
<didrocks>    boolean true
<didrocks> ^ send by me
<didrocks> (and yes, false/true doesn't change anything)
<tsdgeos> you may need to use qdbuswatcher to reconnect?
<tsdgeos> qdbusservicewatcher
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ah, qtdbus doesn't do it automatically?
<tsdgeos> i guess not
<tsdgeos> don't recall if it should work tbh
<tsdgeos> didrocks: basically you are connecting to a service, then the service is going down and up in a different process and you're not getting it's signals, right?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I can try simulate that, to see if it's really the case (or just due to me sending the signal manually)
<didrocks> one sec
<didrocks> tsdgeos: no, that case work
<didrocks> like sendMethod -> signal received; kill daemon, sendMethod -> signal received from new daemon
<didrocks> but in those cases, contrary to always doing it by hand, there is sendMethod done
<didrocks> so maybe qtdbus reconnects to any new well-known name
 * tsdgeos is not following
<didrocks> tsdgeos: basically this works:
<didrocks> client sendMethod() -> daemon wake up and send back a signal -> client receive the signal ; I kill the daemon; client resend sendMethod() -> a new daemon woke up and send back a signal -> the client receives the signal
<didrocks> this doesn't work:
<didrocks> client sendMethod() -> daemon wake up and send back a signal -> client receive the signal ; I kill the daemon; I send via gdbus the same signal with the same parameters -> client doesn't receive the signal
<didrocks> tsdgeos: makes more sense? ^
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<tsdgeos> is that expected to work?
<didrocks> not sure TBH ;)
<didrocks> was trying to mock the new signal APIs that way
<didrocks> (just for some manual tests)
<Saviq> didrocks, so you want to fake the client doing sendMethod()?
<Saviq> didrocks, it probably depends on whether signals are unicast or broad/multicast?
<Saviq> didrocks, I think the problem is that the signal might be sent before the client reconnects
<Saviq> s/is/might be/
<Saviq> didrocks, so the client misses the signal
<didrocks> Saviq: I want to fake the daemon sending the signal
<didrocks> but yeah, I think the client doesn't reconnect to the new name
<tsdgeos> didrocks: probably you need to send the "hi world this name belongs to me now"
<tsdgeos> that gdbus is not doing while the real daemon does it
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I think you're right
<didrocks> not sure how to force gdbus to do it though ;)
<tsdgeos> didrocks: my suggestion, use a dbus monitor and see what the daemon does when spawning itself
<tsdgeos> then replicate that
<seb128> didrocks, seems like it would be easier to just write a small python script service
<mterry_> Saviq, OK, I think I fixed the demo issue.  Seemed like startup of AccountsService was racy (first time usually wouldn't work, other times would always work).  So I needed to add an explicit startService() call.  Try again
<didrocks> seb128: yeah, seems so
<mterry_> Saviq, though...  you were seeing a dbus-send error that I wasn't
<didrocks> seb128: or having the backend guys providing the mock as we were supposed :p
<didrocks> anyway, thanks tsdgeos, Saviq ;)
<Saviq> mterry_, will do
<seb128> didrocks, try asking slangasek if he can gets barry out of his morning meetings so he can do the mock work done :p
<slangasek> ?
<seb128> slangasek, we need to get system-settings's update panel done, didrocks is on holidays in 2 days, but work is (still) blocked on barry to provide service side changes
<seb128> slangasek, barry said he can't do them this morning because he has meetings, e.g we keep being delayed
<seb128> slangasek, is there anything you can do so barry can focus on getting his part done so didrocks has a chance to get the settings side done before his holidays?
<slangasek> seb128: the meeting is over now
<seb128> slangasek, from what he said he sounded like all morning would be meetings
<slangasek> certainly not anything to do with me, if so
<seb128> but if meeting time is over, great
<slangasek> 1.5h total
<seb128> slangasek, thanks ;-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: this seems to still happen every now and then: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1213/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Drag_and_Drop__test_dragndrop/
 * tsdgeos waves for the day
<Saviq> mzanetti, I didn't see that before
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean after SDK reverted the easing
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... locally I can reproduce this failing test like once every 20 runs
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but the easing shouldn't be a problem any more?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... friends arrived... will check tomorrow
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, o./
<Saviq> mterry_, if demo-edges is "true", means I won't get it, does it? can I reset?
<mterry_> Saviq, that means you should see it
<Saviq> mterry_, yeah, not there on the desktop somehow...
<Saviq> mterry_, got it on phone now
<mterry_> Saviq, you can reset it to true (or false) with the dbus-send line in the MR description
<mterry_> Saviq, oh good
<mterry_> Saviq, you killall'd accounts-daemon?
<mterry_> Saviq, are you using -f?
<Saviq> mterry_, no, no -f, just ./run
<Saviq> mterry_, but maybe it does pick up the fake service?
<mterry_> Saviq, shouldn't...  without the -f
<Saviq> mterry_, k, otp, will try again after
<mterry_> good that it works on the phone anyway
<mterry_> OK, walking to starbucks, will be back online in a bit
 * greyback eod
<mterry> Saviq, did you ever get my onDisplayPowerChanged branch to work for you?
<mterry> Saviq, demo branch updated too, check my recent comment
<Saviq> mterry, didn't try the power one yet
<mterry> Saviq, I only mention it because it has pieces I would want to solve the CPU-eating-during-screen-blank for the demo branch.  I talk about it a bit in my comment
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I thought as much
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, got the events now
<mterry> Saviq, weird
<Saviq> mterry, not sure what was happening before
<Saviq> mterry, ah, found one thing that we might want to think about taking care of later
<Saviq> mterry, if you press the power button, it should still lock over the phone app
<Saviq> mterry, powerd probably needs some tweaking for that
<Saviq> mterry, or well, shell will be listening to the button anyway
<mterry> Saviq, I don't believe that's a problem.  You'd have to press the power button while proximity is in effect, and talking to sforshee, that won't do anything
<mterry> (i.e. if the machine didn't auto-suspend because someone had an active-lock, the power button won't override that)
<mterry> Saviq, oh you mean if the phone app is simply up?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah
<Saviq> mterry, if you just leave it be on a call, but don't cover the proximity sensor
<Saviq> mterry, and press power button
<mterry> Saviq, right, we should look at actual proximity data then.  i.e. our current check should be "proximity turned on *AND* proximate" instead of just "proximity turned on"
<Saviq> mterry, it doesn't lock
<Saviq> mterry, uup
<Saviq> mterry, but that's fine, for later
<mterry> Saviq, I wonder how to get proximate datat
<mterry> platform-api I believe has that stuff....
<Saviq> mterry, we'll come up with something ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, re: edge gesture over SEARCH
<Saviq> kgunn, we have a WI in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-panel for that
<Saviq> kgunn, might need to put it to a milestone, though
<kgunn> Saviq: ta
<Saviq> mterry, nitpick: indentation is wrong for enum Status
<mterry> huh, wonder how that happend.  will fix
<Saviq> mterry, in both real and mock, too
<mterry> Fixed
<Saviq> mterry, I think the input issue was because I wasn't killing the phone app between restarting unity8
<mterry> Saviq, oh does it get stuck in a weird focus state?
<Saviq> mterry, so window / input management gets annoyed
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, looks like it, can't reproduce otherwise
<Saviq> mterry, I'll file a bug about the "lock during a call" thing
<mterry> Saviq, thanks, yeah.  Assign to me I'll get to it post FF
<Saviq> mterry, we don't have FF ;)
<mterry> Well...  I thought we were still trying, right?
<mterry> Saviq, plus pre-FF is busier for other distro business
<Saviq> mterry, I know
<Saviq> j/k
<mterry> :)
<mterry> Saviq, I miss the idea of rolling releases, with nary an FF in sight
<Saviq> mterry, bug #1215120
<ubot5> bug 1215120 in Unity 8 "It should be possible to lock the phone during a call" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215120
<Saviq> mterry, proximity happroved
<mterry> Saviq, awesome
<Saviq> mterry, so let's wait for that to land for the demo one
<Saviq> mterry, I still need a proper code review of it anyway
<mterry> Saviq, I can start now, by merging
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, or thta
<mterry> Saviq, why doesn't the CPU go into suspend in your case?  Does the animation block suspend?
<mterry> (in the demo case)
<mterry> Actually, maybe your ssh session was blocking suspend...  Let me test by looking at logs
<Saviq> mterry, it's not that kind of suspend
<Saviq> mterry, the phone just goes into low power mode, calling it "suspend" is probably wrong
<mterry> Saviq, so this low power mode would be blocked by the animation running and consuming all the CPU?
<Saviq> mterry, we are SIGSTOPping apps
<mterry> I see.   But we dont' SIGSTOP the shell and its animations
<Saviq> mterry, but not the shell
<mterry> pfft, k
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, so shell needs to behave and stop redrawing
<Saviq> mterry, well, we could actually think about SIGSTOPping shell as well, I don't know whether someone considered it yet
<mterry> Saviq, for me, the animation goes super-sped up on my desktop (with ./run -f).  Is there an oddity with the timing when using the mock plugins?
<mterry> Saviq, shell sigstops the others, eh?   So we'd have to move the SIGSTOP logic elsewhere.  But not a bad idea.  Keeps us from having to add logic like this all over the shell in future (though hopefully we don't have many constant animations
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, shell has the app manager - we could think about powerd stopping shell when in low power mode
<Saviq> mterry, if only I got the edge demo on desktop somehow :/
<Saviq> mterry, dbus-send works fine
<Saviq> mterry, I mean it returns true fine
<mterry> Saviq, oh, did you change the demo user?
<mterry> Saviq, I bet that's why
<Saviq> mterry, hum?
<mterry> Saviq, you should change tests/plugins/LightDM/demo/* to change "phablet" to "saviq" or some such
<mterry> Saviq, so we look up the right user in your desktop AccountsService
<Saviq> mterry, in tests?
<Saviq> mterry, shouldn't it work with real AccountsService?
<Saviq> mterry, i.e.
<mterry> Saviq, yeah.  The demo LightDM plugin is used by the greeter right now (until we separate)
<Saviq> ❭ dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties.Get string:com.canonical.unity.Accoun
<Saviq> tsService string:demo-edges
<Saviq> method return sender=:1.383 -> dest=:1.489 reply_serial=2
<Saviq>    variant       boolean true
<Saviq> mterry, aah of course
<mterry> Saviq, the greeter tells AccountsService which user to look up
<mterry> And it thinks you are phablet right now
<mterry> Saviq, alternatively, you could change your system username to phablet  ;)
<mterry> Or add a user for phablet...
<mterry> But then 'saviq' couldn't change 'phablet's data
<Saviq> mterry, +1
<Saviq> mterry, can't get it with -f now...
<mterry> Saviq, you won't, I added a mock AccountsService plugin that always returns false for it.  So as not to mess with the tests
<Saviq> mterry, ok, so can't tell you why it goes to warp speed
<Saviq> mterry, shouldn't, that's what I know :)
<mterry> Saviq, when I test with -f, I usually just comment out the bit in Shell.qml that looks up in AccountsService and set it to true
<mterry> Saviq, when I do that, it does warp speed
<mterry> Saviq, do you see it when you run just normal ./run?
<Saviq> mterry, no, seems to behave fine
<mterry> I use 'duration' values...
<mterry> Saviq, OK, good.  So it must just be some weird mock thing
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, duration should be fine
<Saviq> mterry, -f looks fine, too
<Saviq> oups
<mterry> back...  I don't get my IRC problems.  I thought it was my Internet provider, but now I'm having same problems in a cafe
<mterry> Saviq, OK, uploaded a change that should turn off demo animation when screen is off
<Saviq> mterry, cool
<mterry> Saviq, it involves the merged branch, so until that lands, the diff will be more complicated than it is in reality
<Saviq> mterry, yup
<mterry> Saviq, hrm, the jenkins qmltest failure seems real for the demo branch.  Will look into it
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<mterry> this branch has been very stumbly so far
<Saviq> mterry, I wonder, too, if that won't bite us in autopilot tests
<Saviq> mterry, at some point at least
<mterry> Saviq, if the demo won't?   That's why I had the mock plugin that disabled the demo
<Saviq> greyback, made the Mir items into bugs, btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bugs?field.tag=mir-landing-blockers
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> mterry, right, we always use a custom lightdm backend in autopilot
<greyback> Saviq: always nice to get a big list of bugs before bed time
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, we'll know when it bites us (when we split greeter for real)
<Saviq> greyback, only two/three of them are yours, and it's not like you didn't know! ;)
<greyback> :)
<Saviq> greyback, shouldn't have shown up, either! :P
<mterry> Saviq, well, this branch also has a mock AccountsService that always returns false for the demo-edges value
<Saviq> greyback, you know I'm just lurking around here just to get the pleasure ;)
<greyback> Saviq: yeah well, need to fix the issue with unity on mir, and got an idea
<Saviq> mterry, yup, will look at it tomorrow for sure
<Saviq> greyback, :)
<greyback> Saviq: part of me suspects that's true
<Saviq> greyback, at some point I started to note down stuff I thought about before being able to sleep ;)
<Saviq> greyback, but it seems my conscience is better now - no more writing down for some time now ;D
<greyback> :D
<dednick> zzzz
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-22
<mzanetti> o/
<mzanetti> MacSlow: did you solve your issue yesterday?
<MacSlow> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok. good
<MacSlow> mzanetti, got it sorted out
<veebers> mzanetti,  MacSlow: morning :-) Hey I'm running those Notification autopilot tests on the VM (20 times in a row) and I'm not getting any failures :-\
<veebers> (although on the latest CI job I fired off today I see that all the tests failed on the devices, I've emailed Omer re: that)
<MacSlow> veebers, ok
<mzanetti> hi veebers. ok. thanks for the updates
<mzanetti> MacSlow: does it work on the device for you?
<veebers> mzanetti, mzanetti: just a fyi
<mzanetti> veebers: veebers: thanks
<mzanetti> :P
<MacSlow> mzanetti, no it did not
<veebers> mzanetti: it works for me (although I haven't tried with the latest flash)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fix-displacement/+merge/181433
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I got around one of the issues
<tsdgeos> nice
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: is Saviq already gone from today?
<Saviq> mzanetti, am here
<mzanetti> ah ok :)
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess a test of this is impossible
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... nothing is impossible...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: not sure how to do it in a way it actually makes sense tho
<mzanetti> well, actually...
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll give it a shot
<mzanetti> I'll come back to you in a bit
<tsdgeos> i hate that sentence :D Solving the Traveliing Salesman problem in linear time is impossible
<mzanetti> :D
 * didrocks is desperatly trying to find in what type aa{ss} is translated to by Qtdbus…
<didrocks> tried: QArray<QHash<QString, QString>>, QArray<QMap<QString, QString>>, QList<QHash<QString, QString>>, QList<QMap<QString, QString>>
<tvoss_> didrocks, QVector<QMap<QString,QString>> might be the right one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm not sure how to repro/what to see in the bug fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-fix-displacement/+merge/181433
<didrocks> tvoss_: doesn't seem so :/ QObject::connect: No such signal com::canonical::SystemImage::UpdateAvailableStatus(bool, bool, int, int, QString, QVector<QMap<QString, QString>>, QString)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: take trunk and start dragging an item slowly downwards
<didrocks> (whole signature is 'bbiisaa{ss}s')
<Saviq> veebers, hey, I'll try the notifications ap tests here
<Saviq> veebers, anything I should be aware of?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: yes? don't see anything obviously wrong
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: really?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: what does qdbus say?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe i need to drag more slowly or more distance?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what happens is this:
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> so is the thing that two icons get one under the other?
<mzanetti> right
<didrocks> tsdgeos: the "No such signal" I pasted above
<mzanetti> didrocks: qdbus is a command line tool
<tsdgeos> didrocks: i mean qdbus command line
<tsdgeos> qdbus /something/foo/bar
<tsdgeos> will list the methods
<didrocks> using the Object path?
<tsdgeos> didrocks: first service and them method
<tsdgeos> just start from the beginniing
<tsdgeos> i.e.
<tsdgeos> qdbus
<tsdgeos> then find in the output what you want
<mzanetti> (or qdbus --system if on the system bus)
<tsdgeos> qdbus whatIWant and continue from there
<didrocks> ok, let's see…
<tsdgeos> it's not unlike the almost impossible to use gdbus command line :D
<didrocks> need first to figure in which package is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus
<didrocks> tsdgeos: ahah ;)
<tsdgeos> but easier
<tsdgeos> qdbus-qt5: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus
<didrocks> thanks tsdgeos
<didrocks> (ok, bash completion is impressive, I must say)
<didrocks> but
<didrocks> $ qdbus --system com.canonical.SystemImage /Service
<didrocks> method QString org.freedesktop.DBus.Introspectable.Introspect()
<didrocks> signal void com.canonical.SystemImage.Canceled()
<didrocks> Erreur de segmentation (core dumped)
<didrocks> not that nice :p
<mzanetti> hmpf... I get that quite a lot too, lately
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> i fixed that
<mzanetti> didrocks: try --literal
<tsdgeos> sorry
<tsdgeos> also
<tsdgeos> install qt4-qdbus
<tsdgeos> and run
<tsdgeos> QT_SELECT=qt4  qdbus --system com.canonical.SystemImage /Service
<tsdgeos> but if that's happening
<didrocks> ok
<tsdgeos> it'll probably spit the "raw" dbus thing
<didrocks> the package isn't qt4-qdbus, looking for it, one sec
<tsdgeos> and not a QVector<things>
<tsdgeos> didrocks: qdbus: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus
<didrocks> perfect!
<didrocks> indeed, no segfault with the qt4 version
<didrocks> signal void com.canonical.SystemImage.UpdateAvailableStatus(bool is_available, bool downloading, int available_version, int update_size, QString last_update_date, QDBusRawType::aa{ss} descriptions, QString error_reason)
<didrocks> so, you're right, it's a "Raw" type
<didrocks> I think then I can't pass it directly to the QML side, I need to unmangle it first?
<tsdgeos> probably, what's aa{ss}? an array of arrays of maps?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i'm getting lots of
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/Launcher/LauncherPanel.qml:142: Unable to assign [undefined] to int
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/Launcher/LauncherPanel.qml:143: Unable to assign [undefined] to int
<didrocks> tsdgeos: that's what is weird, d-feet shows it as just an array of dict (and that's what barry sends apparently).
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i guess unrelated to the patch, maybe you can do a count: model ? model.count : count or something?
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I'll see if he's sending the right thing, but for me, it should just be an a{ss} for an array of dict { string: string }
<didrocks> tsdgeos: thanks for the qdbus command line trick! really helpful! :)
<tsdgeos> no worries
<tsdgeos> yeah that extra a looks weird
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hmm... this will go away soon... It tries to read the count and progress emblem's values which so far are only implemented in the mock backend
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'll create a branch soon that adds them to the real model
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> didrocks: if you need help unboxing stuff have a look at this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/unity-mir/trunk/revision/17 specially the operator<< and operator>> for dbus and qDBusRegisterMetaType
<tsdgeos> guess should help
<didrocks> tsdgeos: thanks for the example! will definitively have a look after this meeting
<Saviq> MacSlow, veebers the notifications tests passed for me locally on maguro
<Saviq> mzanetti, have some minutes to test on mako ↑?
<mzanetti> can do, yes. Just finishing that test first. shouldn't take long
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, actually I think I found the issue already
<Saviq> MacSlow, veebers "Service name already taken."
<Saviq> real shell isn't stopped before starting the tests probably
<Saviq> need to talk to Omer
<Saviq> yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, veebers: notify-osd there still running?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, unity8 is
<MacSlow> ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, "real" shell is restarted for app tests
<Saviq> MacSlow, but should be stopped for unity8 ones
<MacSlow> makes sense :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, switching to Needs Review, then, it feels solid here
<Saviq> MacSlow, just started 20 runs in a row, let's see if I get any failures
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok *fingers.crossed*
<veebers> Saviq: ah nice catch with that. I' emailed Omer earlier, i'll follow that up with what you found
<Saviq> veebers, first thing I'm looking for now ;)
<Saviq> veebers, have been fighting for a few days in IoM with that
<Saviq> veebers, just to notice that the real shell isn't stopped ;)
<sil2100> jamesh: hi! Any luck with integration tests for the mediascanner scope?
<veebers> Saviq: oh how annoying :-)
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, had exactly the same with UTAH
<veebers> Saviq, MacSlow: ugh I think I've done it again. Running the tests on the VM 20x in a row with no issues. I forgot to enabled recording (and thus potentially trigger  swapping etc.)
 * veebers starts tests again
<nic-doffay> Saviq, with a Flickable/ListView is there any QML means to clip the contents if it goes below the height of the view? I can provide a screenshot to illustrate the issue if I'm not being clear.
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ^
<nic-doffay> good chance you'll have an idea too
<Saviq> clip: true
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ↑
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what component is that a member of out of interest?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#layer.clip-prop
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta
<Saviq> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#clip-prop
<Saviq> previous url wrong
<Cimi> tsdgeos, quick question
<Cimi> tsdgeos, adding time-out etc etc to hud reveal, which file/place?
<Cimi> (I can check but save me time)
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: added a test
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you want to delay the hud "big button" appearing?
<tsdgeos> or the hud itslef opening?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no let is stay on screen for longer
<tsdgeos> Cimi: BottomBar/*qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, thanks boss
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oka
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yw
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you also know why we have the ubuntushape outside the hud button? is there a bug opened for that?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you have a wait!
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: oops... that was for me being able to see what happens
<mzanetti> I'll remove it
<jamesh> sil2100: sorry, was at my team's standup.  I've put together this test for the media scanner scopes: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/test-against-mediascanner/+merge/181482
<tsdgeos> Cimi: no idea, something broke at some stage but didn't have time to have a look
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and no i think there's no bug open
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, somewhere in the sdk?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you fix it while you're there it'd be awesome :-)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I hate it so I'll fix it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i guess, that code has been left unchanged for a while
<jamesh> sil2100: it starts up a private copy of the media scanner, and loads up the scopes via the UnityScopeLoader API and makes sure it can provide results from the scanned media directory
<tsdgeos> Cimi: otoh we may have been abusing stuff :D
<Cimi> rule is: let cimi hate something visually he will fix it
<Cimi> Saviq, learn that ^
<Saviq> :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: cleaned up
<Cimi> Saviq, btw we should all work on maguro
<Cimi> Saviq, performance is so bad compared to mako
<Saviq> Cimi, wait for Mir ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, hah
<tsdgeos> brr
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: how did this work?
<tsdgeos> 135	- compare(LauncherModel.get(5).iconName, item4Name)
<tsdgeos> 136	- compare(LauncherModel.get(5).iconName, item5Name)
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1215047
<ubot5> bug 1215047 in Mir "[mir] Galaxy Nexus rendering performance is too low" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215047
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it's due to screenshots
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it didn't :D
<Cimi> Saviq, too
<Saviq> Cimi, there is something happening indeed
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: oh, so test failed?¿?¿?
<Saviq> Cimi, it was better before - we'll get to it
<Cimi> Saviq, sometimes I get black screenshots and performance sucks
<didrocks> tsdgeos: so, from the spec, it's an array of dict of string: string
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no... well undefined == undefined :D
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1213038
<ubot5> bug 1193099 in Unity 8 "duplicate for #1213038 Unity: thumbnails for running apps are not cached" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1193099
<didrocks> tsdgeos: now, I have to find how to unmarshall the QDBusRawType
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems two wrongs make it right in QML
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: lol
<Cimi> Saviq, saw on mako it's still fast
<Cimi> Saviq, so we definitely need to work on nexus to realise we have bugs :)
<Saviq> Cimi, but still there is some regression
<Saviq> Cimi, they're all nexus ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, yes that's what I am saying
<Saviq> Cimi, and I only have maguro ;)
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> galaxy
<Cimi> maguro
<Saviq> Cimi, so I *know*
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> didrocks: that thing i point you has to unbox a "string string" pair, you "just" do something similar and hope it works :D
<didrocks> tsdgeos: I'll hope then ;)
<sil2100> jamesh: thanks! The test looks ok and I think it's enough to enable the scope for daily-releasing - later we'll have to ask the unity guys to write a quick AP test that would check in unity if the mediascanner scope works, but due to FF we'll do that after releasing
<sil2100> jamesh: btw. I think you'll need a dbus build-depends
<sil2100> jamesh: (see jenkins CI on your merge)
<jamesh> sil2100: yeah.  I haven't updated the build-depends yet
<Mirv> for anyone concerned, 4 months newer compiz just got uploaded to saucy :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/compiz/1:0.9.10+13.10.20130822-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> Mirv, oh!
<Mirv> thanks to the developers and sil2100 wrapping it up
<Saviq> Mirv, nice buglist...
<sil2100> ...;)
<jamesh> that is some changelog
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: ^
<Saviq> Mirv, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1207269/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1207269 in Unity 8 "Indicator animation slow with Qt 5.1" [Medium,Invalid]
<andyrock> sil2100, Mirv Thanks! :D
<andyrock> smspillaz, ^
<Mirv> Saviq: great news! and I can actually confirm it being fixed, since I've just upgraded.
<Saviq> Mirv, cool
<larsu> Wellark: what are the reasons for commit 683 and 684 in the unity-theme-icon-provider merge?
<Wellark> larsu: trying to accommodate the gicon provider MR, but we have to drop them as QIcon::fromTheme() can't handle them at the moment
<Wellark> larsu: and the /usr/share/pixmaps is going away from that MR
<Wellark> it has to be handled directly in QIconLoader
<larsu> Wellark: this is supposed to be a provider for icon themes. I don't recommend putting paths in there that are not mentioned in the spec
<Wellark> larsu: the spec says the themes can be extended and notify-osd icons do follow the spec. It's just that QIconLoader does not support themes extending to multiple base dirs even though the spec mandates it must be supported.
<Wellark> but that said. it's not even technically possible ATM to use QIcon::fromTheme() to load the notify-osd icons
<Wellark> larsu: I will update the MR
<larsu> Wellark: I don't understand. I thought the spec only allows extension through XDG_DATA_DIRS...
 * larsu reads the spec
<Wellark> larsu: "or by other means depending on the library/tool"
<jamesh> sil2100: build-depends updated, and passed in Jenkins: https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-scope-mediascanner/test-against-mediascanner/+merge/181482
<larsu> Wellark: depending on the library? I can find "depending on the application" (which is totally different)
<Wellark> larsu: well, ok. the library may/must offer means for applications to extend list of directories.
<Wellark> which both GIcon and QIcon does provide
<larsu> Wellark: right. But to get to the crux: why aren't the notify-osd icons in ubuntu-mono-*?
<larsu> or alternatively, why doesn't it install icons into hicolor?
<Wellark> larsu: well, I don't know. but what I do know is that QIcon does not handle the base dirs properly
<seb128> larsu, Wellark: what notify-osd is doing (e.g /usr/share/notify-osd/icons/hicolor) is common
<seb128> larsu, Wellark: is that what you are discussing?
<seb128> $ find /usr/share/ -name hicolor
<seb128> /usr/share/file-roller/icons/hicolor
<seb128> /usr/share/yelp-xsl/icons/hicolor
<seb128> /usr/share/banshee/icons/hicolor
<seb128> /usr/share/seahorse/icons/hicolor
<seb128> etc etc etc
<larsu> seb128: ah, and notify-osd then adds that path to the icon search path?
<seb128> larsu, yes
<larsu> seb128: thanks, that makes my initial suggestions moot. Better would be: instead of hard-coding the notify-osd path, we should provide a way for applications to add a path there
<seb128> larsu, main.c in notify-osd does
<seb128> 	/* Init some theme/icon stuff */
<seb128> 	gtk_icon_theme_append_search_path(gtk_icon_theme_get_default(),
<seb128> 	                                  ICONS_DIR);
<seb128> with
<seb128> #define ICONS_DIR  (DATADIR G_DIR_SEPARATOR_S "notify-osd" G_DIR_SEPARATOR_S "icons")
<seb128>  
<larsu> Wellark: why can't the "new" notify-osd not do this? ^^
<seb128> larsu, that's basically what most softwares do when they install custom icons ... no need to clutter the system theme for icons specifics to your app
<larsu> seb128: understood, that makes sense
<larsu> Wellark: except it should use the QIcon:: function, of course
 * seb128 steps out, glad I could help :-)
<larsu> seb128: thank you!
<seb128> yw ;-)
<Wellark> seb128, larsu: could you guys trigger a rebuild? http://s-jenkins:8080/job/hud-ci/114/rebuild
<Wellark> there was some random glitch on i386
<Wellark> larsu: isn't it inside the shell?
<Wellark> or is it it's own process?
<seb128> well, change notify-osd to install the icons into an unity8 subdir then
<larsu> Wellark: can't trigger a rebuild. No account.
<larsu> Wellark: and what seb128 said ;)
<seb128> larsu, Wellark: I did trigger a retry on CI
<Wellark> seb128: thanks!
<seb128> yw
<Wellark> larsu, seb128: well, as I said, the QIcon::fromTheme can't load the notify-osd icons anyway ATM. so notify-osd (QML) has to use it's own loader for now anyway and it can do whatever it wants
<Wellark> but the thing to remember is that inside the shell QIcon::fromTheme() and related functions are static
<Wellark> so if any of the shell components mess with the paths then that can break the rest of the shell
<seb128> well, if it's too difficult, seems like we should just move those icons to the theme
<seb128> and be done with it
<Wellark> so therefore inside the shell I would use just single icon provider with all the paths set in single location so nobody can mess them up by accident
<larsu> Wellark: adding the path to the loader messes with all applications, including the shell
<Wellark> larsu: only inside a single process
<Wellark> larsu: oh, I misunderstood what you mena
<Wellark> *meant
<Wellark> yes, as I said what ever paths we add to the unity-theme-icon-provider will be set for all the apps using that loader
<Wellark> and therefore we have to be careful what we put there
<Wellark> adding notify-osd path would not do any harm (if qicon could actually load them..)
<larsu> Wellark: no, we should not put anything there. If the shell needs the notify-osd icons, it should add the path itself
<Wellark> well, then we need API for that.
<larsu> we have API for that
<Wellark> and it's beyound just a "simple" loader
<Wellark> from QML side that is
<larsu> why do we need api from the qml side?
<Wellark> larsu: but as I said, I will remove all that notify-osd stuff now anyway
<smspillaz> Mirv: andyrock: oh awesome, cheers
<larsu> Wellark: /usr/share/pixmaps as well?
<Wellark> larsu: yep. it will be moved to QIcon
<larsu> Wellark: okay that's good. We disagree but I get my way in practice :)
<Wellark> hopefully
<Wellark> larsu: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#dashboard,1001774
<Wellark> larsu: I don't feel we have disagreed. sorry if you feel that way
<Wellark> O
<larsu> Wellark: I'm fine to leave pixmaps in until the qt patch trickles into distro
<Wellark> I'm simply trying to have a productive discussion
<Wellark> larsu: well, on the current form the pixmaps does not work
<larsu> Wellark: oh yeah of course it was productive :)
<larsu> Wellark: why? Doesn't it load the icon formats from there?
<Wellark> larsu: getting icons from pixmaps needs "QIconLoader::loadIcon: search icons directly from base dirs"
<larsu> intereseting
<larsu> *interesting
 * greyback moving to office, back in 30
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can see "Pin to launcher" changing into "Remove from launcher" when you click on the action
<larsu> how can I make a qml module depend on another one?
<larsu> a module writtin in c++, that is
<larsu> *written
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmpf... nasty
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, in this instance I think it'd be better to have just a static list instead of a model
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would be assigned to the popover on open
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that we get atomic changes
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, something fun: http://ubuntuone.com/5XA549ihXvixoIiDHe9vCU
<Saviq> mzanetti, mouse cursor is drawn wrong (positioned some GUs down from where it actually is)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... it shouldn't be that much :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, IIUC it shouldn't move at all until you cross the threshold, right?
<mzanetti> no...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so something's weird - as I'm able to drag it out of its place without the quicklist disappearing
<mzanetti> that's ok
<mzanetti> the quicklist only disappears once you drag it more than 1.5 gu's
<Saviq> mzanetti, why wouldn't it let me drag the item initially then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, some threshold before which no dragging happens?
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, see the video, I started moving the mouse around and the icon didn't move
<Saviq> mzanetti, at some point it starts to follow the mouse
<Saviq> mzanetti, again, I was doing it *on* the icon - the cursor is recorded wrong for some reason
<mzanetti> I don't know why it is off in your video
<mzanetti> can't reproduce here
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> well, the mousearea itself has some threshold before it recognizes a drag
<mzanetti> seems a big much in your video tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, might be that
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, theming approved
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking nice :)
<mzanetti> cool, thanks. I have a fix for the quicklist changing its text already
<mzanetti> Saviq: will just unsed the model before destroying it
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah cool
<mzanetti> and I think in the end we want a model here. once we have radio buttons and all that stuff in there
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe
<mzanetti> but yeah, once clicked it shouldn't change the entries in the fading out animation
<tsdgeos> wot?
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, am I crazy to notice such things? :D
<tsdgeos> $ ls /hope-you-dont-have-this-file-around-marked-as-write-for-all-system-admin-client
<tsdgeos>  /hope-you-dont-have-this-file-around-marked-as-write-for-all-system-admin-client
<mzanetti> no
<tsdgeos> ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, :F
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I'd burn the machine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, call in the exorcist
<tsdgeos> ah that was me :D
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/system-image-client/imagewriter_test/+merge/114869
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> hehe
<tsdgeos> good guy google
 * larsu is afraid nobody read his question
<tsdgeos> larsu: what do you mean with depend?
<vesar> Saviq, are these instructions still valid: https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/ ?  if I branch lp:unity/8.0 and look with qlog the latest commit is from early July? So something is wrong here.
<Saviq> vesar, no
<Saviq> vesar, lp:unity8
<Saviq> kgunn, could you update ↑?
<larsu> tsdgeos: depend on another qml module. Importing my module should always automatically import the other one
<vesar> Saviq, ok cool. thanks.
<larsu> tsdgeos: my specific problem is that ubuntu-ui-toolkit provides an image provider that qmenumodel needs
<tsdgeos> larsu: i guess you need to do some stuff in your plugin loading code?
<kgunn> Saviq: sure...man, how'd we miss that one
<larsu> tsdgeos: yeah, that's what I was thinking. But I can't figure out what this stuff is from the documentation...
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, it should be autogenerated :/
<tsdgeos> larsu: let me see if i can find something quick
<tsdgeos> larsu: bool QQmlEngine::importPlugin(const QString & filePath, const QString & uri, QList<QQmlError> * errors)
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> Saviq, is it ok to have the launcher shadow always on screen?
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think it's so nice
<Cimi> and slows down rendering too
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, so you *are* crazy for noticing such things
<larsu> tsdgeos: call import in initializeEngine? Sounds easy enough :)  (I was looking for something more declarative)
<larsu> tsdgeos: I'll try that, thanks
<tsdgeos> larsu: yeah give it a go
<Cimi> Saviq, hah, it was annoying me for a bit so far :D
<om26er> Saviq, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/notification-autopilot-tests-dbus/+merge/177780 I could something to my jenkins jobs, so they will detect if the test_suite is unity8 then stop unity8 first before starting its tests, does that sound reasonable ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/quicklist-unset-model-before-closing/+merge/181517
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, that will mean the text disappears
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, but you can't see it
<Saviq> mzanetti, care to layer.enable: opacityBehavior.running
<Saviq> mzanetti, *I* can :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if it'd be soon enough
<larsu> tsdgeos: calling it with `engine->importPlugin("Ubuntu.Components", uri, &errors)` gives `(<Unknown File>: The shared library was not found.)`
<larsu> importing it from a qml file works
<Saviq> larsu, it's a file path
<Saviq> larsu, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtqml/qqmlengine.html#importPlugin
<larsu> Saviq: "a plugin named filePath"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, btw the bug of the border is due to the ubuntushape borderSource property being deprecated
<Saviq> larsu, plugin == file
<mzanetti> Saviq: that makes it worse
<larsu> Saviq: right, I thought it would resolve the path itself...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'm wondering why you're using UbuntuShape here and not simply an Image
<mzanetti> Saviq: because if the text changes, it means that the layer will be re-rendered. because that happens during fading out, it even causes flickering
<larsu> Saviq: do you know of a function that does this without me having to find out the installed paths?
<Saviq> larsu, 'fraid not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ ?
<larsu> does filePath also include the .so?
<Saviq> larsu, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, there's no way to make the layer ignore changes - you'd have to use a ShaderEffect :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: larsu: nope sorry
 * larsu is really only looking for a function that does what `import` does in qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, which IMO should be there on layer.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: tbh i don't exactly remember why it was a UbuntuShape
<tsdgeos> Cimi: if you can make it look good without it, the better :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, like layer.live: false; layer.scheduleUpdate()
<larsu> tsdgeos: I guess nobody ever makes their modules depend on anything else?
<tsdgeos> larsu: well, it traverses the QStringList QQmlEngine::importPathList() const and loads the module from there
<Saviq> larsu, there's a but... isn't the "image://theme/" provider supposed to be handled in the QPA?
<larsu> Saviq: QPA?
<Saviq> larsu, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtdoc/qpa.html
<Cimi> tsdgeos, property actionButton seems not used here...
<larsu> Saviq: I don't know, somebody told me it needs to go into the sdk... (which is where it is MRed to now)
<tsdgeos> larsu: yeah tbh i'm not sure loading another module behind my back is a good idea tbh, i'd expect you to either link against it or me to have to manually specifically load it
<Saviq> larsu, I think it's fine if the image just fails if the image provider isn't there
<larsu> tsdgeos: fair enough. It did smell a bit hacky to me as well
<larsu> Saviq: okay. Prefer a warning or just silently fail?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: the code went though billions of refactors, stuff may have just rotten
<larsu> hm, I guess there's no right place to put a warning, because we don't know the order in which plugins are loaded
<Saviq> larsu, you won't know
<Saviq> larsu, Qt will issue a warning about image://theme/ failing to load
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok I'll clean up
<larsu> Saviq: ya, that'll do
<larsu> Saviq, tsdgeos: thanks for your help!
<Saviq> larsu, cheers
<Saviq> larsu, seems QPA doesn't yet abstract the icon themes
<Saviq> larsu, so ignore me and go for the SDK
<larsu> Saviq: that's on its way. Thanks for checking
<Saviq> mzanetti, LauncherPanel.qml:482: Error: Cannot assign to non-existent property "model"
<kgunn> vesar: that wiki should be up to date now
<dednick> larsu: ping
<Saviq> mzanetti, failed test, too
<larsu> dednick: hi, how are you?
<Saviq> kgunn, thanks
<dednick> larsu: good thanks. have a good holiday?
<larsu> dednick: yes, quite relaxing :)
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm hitting some qtubuntu compilation problem with Qt 5.1.1 snapshot, see bug #1215374 - qtubuntu-sensors on the other hand built fine
<ubot5> bug 1215374 in qtubuntu "Fails to build against Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215374
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well, you can go layer.effect: ShaderEffect { live: false }
<Saviq> mzanetti, and .scheduleUpdate that
<Saviq> Mirv, you'll have to talk to loicm about this
<vesar> kgunn, looks like there is still one cd ~/unity/unity8 reference. in "Running Unity 8 on devices" section.
<mzanetti> Saviq: now it would work
<dednick> larsu: ah. good, then i have some exitement to give you. UnityMenuModel doesnt support "out-of-menu" actions. (eg wifi access point strength & replying/callback to text messages)
<kgunn> vesar: thanks for the proof....its early for my eyes...
<vesar> kgunn, other than that looks good. Thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, got tricksed by Repeater reparenting I see :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, why the change to callerMargin, btw?
<larsu> dednick: exciting!
<dednick> larsu: i've made myself a solution in qmenumodel, but it required quite a bit of work and I need you to check if it's a viable solution in the first place.
<dednick> larsu: lp:~nick-dedekind/qmenumodel/unitymenumodel.UnityMenuAction
<larsu> dednick: sure. I guess you added some API to get an arbitrary action?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oops. that slipped it
<mzanetti> in
<dednick> larsu: also have quite a couple of other branches proposed to qmenumodel waiting review.
<dednick> larsu: yep, that's pretty much it.
<larsu> dednick: ooh, interesting apprach with the observer item. I'll do a full review after lunch
<larsu> dednick: (also of your other MRs)
<dednick> larsu: cool. thanks :)
<Mirv> Saviq: oh, he's on holiday it seems. anyone else who could help there?
<Mirv> there's also some cmake path issue, I'm looking at that now
<Saviq> Mirv, you could try racarr, but you won't be around when he comes on
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll try and get him to have a look at the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/theme-quicklist/+merge/181223
<Cimi> tsdgeos, indeed works with Image :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, so since we need to re-approve
<Saviq> mzanetti, the arrow overlaps with the bubble
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can see a darker trapezoid
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. thanks for the pinging, then.
<Saviq> mzanetti, either the asset needs to be tweaked
<Saviq> mzanetti, or the style amended
<mzanetti> Saviq: looks good here... do you have a screenshot?
<Saviq> mzanetti, sec
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good stuff
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah. can see it now. only when the arrow points upwards
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it might be
<Saviq> mzanetti, nah, downwards, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://ubuntuone.com/3Lg4vFcTFSLNdhsVOvPhmH http://ubuntuone.com/5l9v9IdckRt2qYN0dGlLiX
<Saviq> mzanetti, but the shadow on the UbuntuShape hides it more
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if it's actually possible to have a single asset for those...
<Saviq> mzanetti, since there's a shadow at the bottom
<mzanetti> Saviq: the shadow comes from UbuntuShape
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's what I mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, that we might need a different asset facing down than up
<Saviq> mzanetti, to integrate well enough
<mzanetti> the regular Popover suffers from this too
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, probably
<mzanetti> you might want to report a bug to the SDK people
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then it's opaque
<Saviq> mzanetti, so I think that's on purpose
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's supposed to "break" the outline of the popover
<Saviq> mzanetti, and continue it around the arrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, but for our semi-transparent usecase we might need something else
<Saviq> mzanetti, the other nitpick - I can see a difference between the arrow and the popover itself fading out
<Saviq> they fade out at different "speeds" (maybe easing, or simply just the fact that opacity is applied separately on each)
<mzanetti> Saviq: imo all things that need to be fixed inside the popover
<Saviq> mzanetti, is popover fading out internally?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, for the arrow I think you just need to talk to jounih about the assets
<Saviq> mzanetti, show him the issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, and see what he can think of doing (simple - just make the arrow not overlay the shape)
<Saviq> mzanetti, or if we need something more involved - like having separate assets per-edge
<mzanetti> Saviq: in the end the quicklist will use the pointer only on the left edge
<Saviq> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> so if we're tweaking unity8, we'd need to make it work for the left edge.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but actually timp and me came to the conclusion that there should be only one asset in the popover in greyscale
<mzanetti> Saviq: and the coloroverlay effect should paint it the same color as the bubble
<mzanetti> we reported a bug for that and added a TODO in the quicklists's style
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but that's a problem when it's not fully opaque
<Saviq> mzanetti, if the arrow is supposed to "continue" the border of the shape
<Saviq> mzanetti, that won't work with semi-transparent bubble or assets
<mzanetti> Saviq: talked to jounih. The current bubble + arrow is subject to be rewritten with the upcoming UbuntuShape
<mzanetti> Saviq: so this is temporary anyways
<mzanetti> Saviq: the new ubuntushape will paint the arrow in code
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, all approved alreadhy
<Saviq> -h
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're taking over unity8-autolanding today ;)
<mzanetti> hehe
<kgunn> greyback: tsdgeos ...so, kinda assuming you guys are running mir on touch...any weirdness ? e.g. when you touch it?
<greyback> kgunn: umm, slightly vague question that :) I've not noticed, let me update everything and see
<kgunn> greyback: ok...i'll be less vague...used the pending image yesterday, loaded phablet-team/mir ppa on top
<kgunn> ui comes up nice, but when i touch it...screen goes dark, then grey (the new mir background)
<kgunn> then ui comes up after some moments...wash, rinse, repeat...
<kgunn> and its like the very moment i touch it
<greyback> kgunn: yep, that's the bug we ricmm and I were fighting with the last 1.5 days. I  made fix last night, I'm waiting for ricmm to wake to see if he found it ok.
<kgunn> greyback: oh, ok...
<om26er> Saviq, It now stops unity8 before running its suite, I am not sure how reliable is that going to be given we had an issue in the past when the shell was killed, things went haywire
<Saviq> om26er, you shouldn't kill it btw
<Saviq> om26er, but initctl stop unity8
<Saviq> om26er, it will get respawned otherwise, I think
<om26er> Saviq, yeah, by kill I meant the initctl way :)
<Saviq> om26er, ok :)
<Saviq> om26er, let's see
<Saviq> om26er, I started http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-ci/727/ that was failing because of that
<om26er> Saviq, ok, lets see
<paulliu> Hi, I got "Module 'HudClient' does not contain a module identifier directive - it cannot be protected from external registrations.
<paulliu>  Is there some packages I missed?
<Saviq> paulliu, that's just a warning
<Saviq> paulliu, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/hudclient-module/+merge/181545 to suppress
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..
<mzanetti> mterry: reviewed this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/launcher-items/+merge/181061
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks.
<mterry> mzanetti, OK, I thought recent applications were not persistent
<mterry> mzanetti, what are recent applications?
<mzanetti> mterry: the last 5 used apps
<mzanetti> mterry: not sure about the number yet
<mzanetti> mterry: but some sort of "make the user think it's running apps" thing
<mterry> mzanetti, and they can be interspersed among the pinned ones?  (order-wise)
<mzanetti> mterry: they are always added at the end
<mzanetti> mterry: when the user moves them around they will get pinned
<mzanetti> mterry: if the user moves a pinned one in between the recent ones, yes, they can be mixed
<mterry> mzanetti, ok.  So they could be stored as a separate list maybe
<mterry> oh, nope
<mzanetti> mterry: but as recent ones disappear over time they will sort themselves again towards the end of the list
<mterry> sure
<mterry> OK, that will take some tweaking to handle...
<mzanetti> mterry: also keep in mind that the QSettings thing in your branch is temporary
<Saviq> greyback, standup
<Saviq> greyback, notes ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, sure.  But the desktop reading tests were testing the backend handling, not the qsettings reading
<mterry> I mean, that was involved, but still useful when we swap out parser
<mzanetti> mterry: yes, I agree
<mterry> mzanetti, QSettings isn't a good parser, I hear?  (Can't handle some kinds of desktop files?)
<mzanetti> mterry: QSettings parses ini file format
<mzanetti> mterry: .desktop files are not ini files (despite being quite similar)
<mterry> mzanetti, list format is different, I believe.  Can't remember other differences
<mterry> mzanetti, I was surprised Qt didn't have anything for desktop files
<mzanetti> true
<mzanetti> well, there are no .dekstop files on non-linux platforms
<mzanetti> and on linux qt people usually use the KDE stuff
<Saviq> MacSlow, greyback did a new empty doc
<mzanetti> will dandrader eventually come back or did he get lost somewhere?
<Saviq> mzanetti, he's away until the 27th ;)
<greyback> Saviq: no I haven't, not yet anyway
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<mzanetti> he won't recognize the phone any more when he updates it for the first time
<Saviq> mzanetti, so back in September, effectively
<Saviq> mzanetti, :)
<Saviq> greyback, I'll set the docs up
<Saviq> greyback, gimme 5
<greyback> Saviq: alright so
<mzanetti> mterry: another thing comes into my mind: We need to sync with dconf because we need to be able to lock some default items into the launcher
<mzanetti> mterry: nothing really that's changing your merge right now, but just to keep it in mind that this is where it's going
<mterry> mzanetti, hmm, k
<mzanetti> mterry: or, we just set an additional flag in accountsservice after the initial loading. something like "locked" true/false
<mzanetti> that should do too I guess and still seems cleaner than constant syncing
<mzanetti> mterry: ah... and if I removed all the apps from my launcher, how can I restore them? :D
<mterry> mzanetti, sure.  We'd likely have to do something so fine grained, I think gsettings only lets us lock at key level, not element-of-list-value level
<mterry> mzanetti, well, that's a good point too, if you remove all apps, you'll pop up with the default list again
<Saviq> greyback|food, MacSlow done, it just has August in, now
<mzanetti> mterry: right... need yet another flag that says if the config is just empty or uninitialized
<mzanetti> I'll note it down in the mr
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, you really took over unity8-autolanding today... shame we get so many failures suddenly :/
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> does that imply me producing the failures?
<mzanetti> ..causing...
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe ;)
<Saviq> guys, I moved our standup tomorrow half an our back, hope it's fine with everyone
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure I'll make it. Have an appointment at 2
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: is unity api's by now used for more than the launcher and the notifications?
<mzanetti> unity-apis
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, we've been bad about that
<Saviq> mzanetti, but once we stabilize more we'll just make it happen
<mzanetti> yeah... just realized that mterry introduces an api change in the launcher and probably doesn't even know about unity-apis
<mterry> mzanetti, didn't, no
<mzanetti> mterry: I'll take care of it and let you do the review
<mterry> mzanetti, ok
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher-add-setUser/+merge/181575
<mzanetti> mterry: let me know if you have questions about it
<mterry> mzanetti, so what's the deal with unity-api?
<mterry> This is for 3rd parties?
<mzanetti> mterry: this becomes more interesting when/if the plugins end up in separate repositories
<mzanetti> mterry: the problem is that QML has no compile time safety. So the idea is that our QML only uses stuff from unity-api
<mzanetti> mterry: and that has tests that a certain plugin implementation indeed offers the same api
<fginther> sil2100, do you have any UDS sessions planned?
<mzanetti> mterry: so the mocks in unity8 and the real plugins implement the apis in there. so we have tests that check if the api doesn't break
<mterry> mzanetti, so when I add new plugins like Powerd, I need to add it to unity-api?
<mzanetti> mterry: ideally, yes. if you don't have time right now, we have to do a cleanup round soonish
<mterry> huh
<mzanetti> Saviq: correct me if I'm wrong^^
<mzanetti> mterry: here's a (admittedly poor) diagram of how it works with the launcher: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1AlMDP0VqadG2s0ZdV2lG-5f2SEgpUXjNrfkCq970fDI/edit
<mterry> mzanetti, this is launcher-specific?
<mzanetti> mterry: this one yes. but it should work similar for everything
<mterry> mzanetti, OK
<mzanetti> mterry: I just painted this for my own understanding when Saviq told me first about lp:unity-api
<sil2100> fginther: hi! hm, that's hard to say, since I'll be filling in as the client track lead, so I guess I do
<sil2100> fginther: but it will be my first time and I still didn't manage to prepare anything, too busy
<mterry> Saviq, what do you mean in the demo review about "squeezing" a gradient rather than changing its properties?
<Saviq> mterry, I think it'd be more performant if we just drew the gradient once
<Saviq> mterry, and just changed its width
<fginther> sil2100, ack, I was considering doing something for the packaging checks during upstream merger testing, but I don't have much content
<fginther> sil2100, was going to ask if you already had a session to add this to, but it sounds like you don't
<fginther> sil2100, let me think about it some more. If we need a session, I can run it.
<Saviq> mterry, because now the gradient is recreated (all the pixels recalculated) all the time
<Saviq> mterry, and if it'd just change width, that would happen on the GPU
<mterry> Saviq, whoops, disconnected.
<mterry> <mterry> Saviq, I'd like that too, but I don't follow about squeezing
<Saviq> <Saviq> mterry, because now the gradient is recreated (all the pixels recalculated) all the time
<Saviq>  mterry, and if it'd just change width, that would happen on the GPU
<Saviq> mterry, I think a Rectangle { gradient: Gradient { } } would be good enough
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  Maybe that change can coincide with a move to rectangle
<mterry> yeah
<Saviq> mterry, with a layer.enabled: true
<Saviq> but maybe not required even
<mterry> why the layer?
<Saviq> mterry, well actually the layer wouldn't help either
<Saviq> mterry, 'cause if we resize a Rectangle with a Gradient, it will recalculate the gradient, too
<Saviq> mterry, and then... the LinearGradient might actually happen on the GPU directly...
<Saviq> mterry, so the only thing would be to make sure we only draw the gradient once
<Saviq> mterry, and stretch it on the GPU
<Saviq> mterry, would be to use a ShaderEffect { live: false } and resize that
<Saviq> mterry, but that's probably overkill
<Saviq> mterry, dunno, now that I'm thinking about this again, maybe a LinearGradient is better, assuming it's doing its thing in a shader ;)
<Saviq> mterry, as a Rectangle will do the gradient on the CPU probably
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not sure of the rules that affect that.  If any relevant properties of a gradient are changed directly, it redraws the gradient?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's for sure
<Saviq> mterry, 'cause the interpolation changes
<Saviq> mterry, with a 5-pixel wide gradient you only have 5 points
<Saviq> mterry, if you change it to a 25-pixel wide one, it needs to recalculate what to draw in each pixel
<mterry> Saviq, right.   I'll look into a ShaderEffect
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that's the only approach I can think of that will really just take a gradient and resize the whole texture on the GPU
<mterry> Saviq, it'd be nice to be able to more declaratively control whether redraws happen
<mterry> without guessing at implementation
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, humm... do we really want setUser in the "public" launcher api...
<mzanetti> Saviq: we need to set it from QML
<mterry> Saviq, I wondered about that.  How public is unity-api?  Who is intended audience?
<Saviq> mterry, anyone who wants to implement a backend for the Unity shell
<mzanetti> well, someone could import it and call it
<mzanetti> but then, accountsservice should still only deliver any items in it if the user has permissions, no?
<mzanetti> Saviq: unless we provide some other means of selecting the user in the greeter and the launcherbackend listens on that
<mterry> mzanetti, right, it will only give out launcher items for root, lightdm, and the user themselves
<mterry> that is, root & lightdm can get anybody's
<mterry> users only can get their own
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry, could the lightdm launcher backend talk to lightdm to see which user is being authenticated?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry so that the greeter will say "authenticate(username)"
<mterry> Saviq, yes, but what's a "lightdm launcher backend"?  The greeter version of the launcher backend?
<Saviq> mterry, yes, sorry, I'm mixing lightdm and greeter all the time
<mterry> Saviq, it would need access to the lightdm connection, so it would be mixing plugins a bit
 * mzanetti thinks current approach is cleaner
<mzanetti> and unless I miss simething, I don't see any issues in regard to security either...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm just worried setUser would be confusing in there
<mzanetti> it just tells the launcher model from which user it should display the launcher entries :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, which is no-op in the "real" launcher backend
<mzanetti> Saviq: there will be only one
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, there's one for the shell, and one for the greeter, no?
<mterry> Saviq, if you implement a new launcher backend, you'll need to be able to provide launchers for an arbitrary user, since that's what the greeter wants
<mterry> Saviq, they will use the same plugin
<mterry> Saviq, since accountsservice lets them share the data store
<mzanetti> Saviq: wouldn't it be ok to just use the same and setUser() to the one that is being logged in on startup of unity?
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry ah, so a single backend... talking to accountsservice as well as dconf...
<mzanetti> Saviq: just loading defaults from dconf, then continuing with accountsservice
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry, I assume you can't spoof setUser to show you launcher items from another user's accountservice?
<mterry> Saviq, that's what I had envisioned.  Since AS and gsettings need to be in sync, the same plugin would need to be able to talk to both to sync them anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, dconf needs to be used still, accountsservice just needs to be a cached version I think
<mterry> Saviq, that's controlled by AccountsService & policykit
<mterry> Saviq, I tested that I couldn't.  Only root and lightdm can see everyone's
<Saviq> mterry, right, I just thought the greeter one would be simpler - just read from AS
<Saviq> mterry, but then it needs dconf as well for the defaults
<mterry> Saviq, could do.  Depends how complicated the gsettings stuff is
<Saviq> if user never stored into AS
<mterry> Saviq, true
<mterry> Saviq, you envision we'll need to store data in gsettings too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's what I thought too at first, but then I came to the conclusion that we only should load defaults from dconf and then import that to accountsservice in case that's uninitialized
<mzanetti> Saviq: we can also keep track of an "lockToLauncher" flag or the like
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, I was always thinking of AS as a secondary cache
<mzanetti> mterry: Saviq: the greeter weekly sync starts now. would be a good place to discuss once we're through with design stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, mterry I gtg, can we talk tomorrow?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<dednick> tedg: ping
<tedg> dednick, Howdy
<dednick> tedg: howdy. indicator-network. we need a "Other Networks..." menu to be able to connect to a hidden network.
<tedg> dednick, Yes, that's going to be in the settings.
<dednick> tedg: in indicator as well
<tedg> dednick, No: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-network-menu.png
<dednick> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#Indicators_and_menus
<dednick> oh, wait... thats pc
<tedg> dednick, That's on the PC version
<tedg> Yeah
<dednick> awesome.
<dednick> tedg: fyi, there seems to be some shit going on with indicator-messages
<tedg> dednick, I know :-(
<tedg> dednick, #ubuntu-touch
<tedg> Sorry, #ubuntu-desktop for that.
<dednick> tedg: hm. that hidden network seems to be in the phone delivery doc indicators section. I'll need to check on that.
<dednick> kgunn: ping
<kgunn> dednick: whats up?
<dednick> kgunn: hi. just wanted to check with you about that 'hidden network' delivery. Is that in the indicator, or network settings?
<kgunn> dednick: for parity's sake...on desktop it'd be in the panel
<kgunn> dednick: for phone that;s a fair question
<dednick> kgunn: ok, designs seem to show only in settings for phone. I'll check with mpt
<kgunn> dednick: supposing no spec direction ?
<kgunn> dednick: yeah....that'd be what i was going to suggest
<dednick> kgunn: thanks
<om26er_> the messaging menu seems to have broken on touch :/
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> dednick: pong
<dednick> mzanetti: hey. you had some trouble with findChild before right? Dont suppose you know why it segfaults if you search for something that doesnt exist?
<mzanetti> uh... does it?
<mzanetti> dednick: are you sure its findChild segfaulting and not the line afterwards where you try to use the nullptr?
<mzanetti> mouseClick for example sefgraults on null
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. possible
<dednick> mzanetti: no, it's randomly segfaulting.  really weird. might have something to do with tabs
<mzanetti> dednick: are you doing the findChild while the tabs are switching(animating) ?
<dednick> mzanetti: :/ possibly
<mzanetti> dednick: try a wait(4000) before. if it stops segfaulting, find something that is triggered when the animation finishes and wait for that with tryCompare
<dednick> mzanetti: nope. still happening.
<mzanetti> hmm.. now I'd need to test it myself to be of any use
<mzanetti> branch?
<dednick> mzanetti: lp:~nick-dedekind/+junk/indicator.visibility
<dednick> mzanetti: testIndicators
<dednick> omg. how hard is it to run a test manually!
<mzanetti> dednick: ?
<dednick> trying to run with gdb. my command line has become about 3 lines long
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> yeah.. we have import paths like crazy
<mhr3_> talking about manually running tests
<mhr3_> how does one do that?
<mhr3_> i always just run everything cause i don't know how to filter it :P
<mzanetti> mhr3_: qmltestrunner -input testFile.qml -import /path/to/plugins/
<dednick> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=../../../builddir/tests/mocks/LightDM/single QML2_IMPORT_PATH=../../../builddir/tests/utils/modules:../../../builddir/tests/mocks/:../../../builddir/plugins qmltestrunner -input tst_Indicators.qml
<mhr3_> ouch :P
<mzanetti> dednick: it might be easier to patch our cmakesystem to support "make debgTestFooBar"
<dednick> mhr3_: you can go into builddir and makeTestName (eg make testIndicators)
<mhr3_> oh?
<mhr3_> that does sound simple
<mzanetti> mhr3_: even better: try "make tryTestName"
<dednick> mhr3_: or tryTestName, if you just want to run
<mzanetti> dednick: we really should have make debugTestName :)
<dednick> yeah
<dednick> the -input doesnt go well with gdb...
<dednick> eh. doesnt look like you can gdb qmltestrunner...
<mhr3_> dednick, you can, you just need to run the actual platform-specific version
<mhr3_> stumbled upon that as well some time ago
<mhr3_> dednick, /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmltestrunner
<dednick> mhr3_: or:  gdb --args qtchooser -run-tool=qmltestrunner -input tst_Indicators.qml
<mhr3_> right
<dednick> apparently :)
<dednick> sigh.... well that was for naught. one of the most useless stacs ever.
<mzanetti> dednick: I added some debug output to findChild, doesn't crash any more
<dednick> lol
<dednick> typical
<mhr3_> qml really like to do this shit, add console.log() and suddenly the behavior is completely different...
<dednick> mzanetti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6014955/
<dednick> odd
<mhr3_> isn't it clear? :P
<mzanetti> dednick: it might help a little if you install qmlscene's debug symbols (if they are packed up by now). But don't expect too much from that either
<mhr3_> apparently you're passing invalid string to js
<dednick> mzanetti: dont suppose you know what package theyre in?
<Saviq> mhr3_, would answer you in #dx, but you're not there - on purpose?
<mhr3_> Saviq, xchat doesn't like me switching wifi to wire to usb
<mzanetti> dednick: last time I checked they weren't packaged up...
<dednick> bugger that
<mhr3_> Saviq, i pushed it with carousels for music and video in home
<Saviq> mzanetti, they should be in ddebs
<Saviq> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<mhr3_> Saviq, but if you want i can make them dynamic
<dednick> var childs = new Array(0);  .. really?
<dednick> childs?
<dednick> sigh
<mhr3_> i thought the 0 is what you don't like
<dednick> lol
<mhr3_> and now i wonder if that's an empty array or array with a single {0} element... thanks
<Saviq> mhr3_, we have different categories for surface and search, right? so we can have different definitions for them - so we can make them dynamic in surfacing
<mhr3_> Saviq, ehm, no
<mzanetti> dednick: I'm not entirely sure why it crashes, but I have a fix for you... will take me a minute or 2 to prepare the branch
<dednick> wow. i really dont understand that findChild func.
<mzanetti> dednick: hehe
<Saviq> mhr3_, we shouldn't have carousel for search at all - just for surfacing - as carousel with a low number of items is bad, and it's even worse to switch between renderers when searching
<mzanetti> its a breath-first search on a tree
<dednick> not supprised it crashes :D
<mzanetti> but its fast :D
<Saviq> mhr3_, when the number of items changes a lot
<mzanetti> dednick: while I'm fixing it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breadth-first_search
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. interesting.
<dednick> thats pretty cool
<mhr3_> Saviq, why do you assume that surfacing will always have enough items?
<Saviq> mhr3_, I don't - hence dynamic
<Saviq> mhr3_, but for surfacing there are no count changes so much
<mhr3_> ok, dynamic it is
<Saviq> bejeezuz what's with the tests today :/
<mzanetti> dednick: merge this for now: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/findInvisibleChild
<mzanetti> should fix our issue
<mzanetti> dednick: and once we're sure jenkins is happy with it, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/findInvisibleChild/+merge/181631
<dednick> mzanetti: ahh. thanks
<dednick> tricky stuff
<mzanetti> dednick: I'm pretty sure there is one test at least that requires findInvisibleChild... but I've run the test suite here and nothing failed...
<mzanetti> jenkins tests might reveal something tho
<mzanetti> Saviq: oops... we landed the unity-api setUser() which got released and now unity8 doesn't build any more.
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-add-setUser/+merge/181639
<mterry> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> mterry: hah! already the first example why we need unity-apis
<mzanetti> mterry: in your launcher-item branch the mocks and tests already miss the setUser
<mterry> mzanetti, miss them?
<mterry> mzanetti, oh, I forgot to add the function to the mocks?
<mterry>  /.\
<mzanetti> mterry: right... which now would fail in jenkins...
<mterry> mzanetti, that is useful
<mzanetti> so this is exactly the reason for unity-api
<mzanetti> to avoid different branches etc getting out of sync
<dednick> mzanetti: your branch failed in CI. no idea why...
<mzanetti> dednick: this one needs to land to fix ci: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-add-setUser/+merge/181639
<dednick> mzanetti: ah.
<cyphermox> hey
<cyphermox> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/148186341/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-amd64.unity-mir_0.1%2B13.10.20130822.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> ^ seems like unity-mir fails to build on amd64 and i386 for issues in the mirserver API
<cyphermox> robru: ^ fyi, I expect this is still going to fail tonight for your daily release run
<robru> ah
<robru> cyphermox, should we file a bug then?
<cyphermox> yeah, I guess
<cyphermox> or at least notify as per escalation procedure
<cyphermox> kgunn: ^^
<kgunn> racarr: any ideas ^
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ^
<robert_ancell> kgunn, looking
<robert_ancell> ua_ui_mirserver_init - what library is that?
<robert_ancell> I don't think we have any symbols like that
<kgunn> robert_ancell: might be greyback mir-unity layer ?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, yes, it's in lp:unity-mir src/unity-mir/qmirserver.cpp
<robert_ancell> so looks like some internal linking problem in unity-mir
<kgunn> robert_ancell: i was just about to look to see if something landed....but i didn't think anything hit within last 2 days
<kgunn> e.g. we changed and broke gerry
<kgunn> oh wait
<kgunn> cyphermox: so it broke only for amd64/i386 ?
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ^
<cyphermox> apparently so
<cyphermox> let me make sure
<kgunn> cyphermox: cause unity-mir is only relevant on arm atm
<kgunn> (not that that makes it totally ok)
<kgunn> (but less freak out)
<robert_ancell> kgunn, it's not our symbol , so I don't think it's an API/ABI change on our side
<robert_ancell> I'll try building locally here
<kgunn> robert_ancell: i can tell you arm from trunk builds fo sho
<kgunn> i just did it like 2 hours ago
<kgunn> ...and that's me
<cyphermox> kgunn: it failed everywhere
<kgunn> cyphermox: eeewww, ok
<cyphermox> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3440062/+listing-archive-extra
<kgunn> robert_ancell: wrt building i meant mir...not unity-mir
<robert_ancell> ah
<kgunn> racarr: you back ?
<racarr> kgunn: Just got back
<kgunn> racarr: no worries...
<kgunn> racarr: just wanted to poke you....i just branched unity-mir
<kgunn> to build and its looking for ubuntu-platform-api...
<kgunn> but...is that really something like libplatform-hardware-api1-dev
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> or...what the heck is that
<racarr> no  its
<racarr> libplatform-api
<racarr> I dont remember how the packaging as done for how the -mirsever variant
<racarr> i think its just that
<racarr> kgunn: Well if you re building from source
<robert_ancell> kgunn, it builds locally here
<racarr> it's lp:platform-api and you build with cmake -DENABLE_MIRSERVER_IMPLEMENTATION=true
<kgunn> robert_ancell: "it" being unity-mir ?
<robert_ancell> kgunn, yes
<mterry> mzanetti, is Q_FOREACH preferable to C++'s "for (auto x: list)" ?
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... depends. Q_FOREACH has some gimmics when working with stuff like QMap or QHash
<kgunn> robert_ancell: ok...i think it might be one for gerry...or ricmm might know
<mterry> hmm
<mzanetti> for everything else I'd say it doesn't really make a difference
<mzanetti> veebers: hey
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, what's the haps?
<mzanetti> veebers: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/155/console
 * veebers looks
<mzanetti> veebers: happens since a couple of hours
<mzanetti> looks a bit like infrastructure troubles
<veebers> mzanetti: yeah, looks like the wget fails :-\
<veebers> mzanetti: I'm reading some backlog; see if it's a known/in progress issue. Otherwise I'll ask around and get it sorte
<veebers> d
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> I'm off to bed
<mzanetti> o/
<veebers> mzanetti: hehe fair enough, cya o/
#ubuntu-unity 2013-08-23
<Mirv> morning, unity8 fails to build https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1215737
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1215737 in Unity 8 "FTBFS tests/mocks/Unity/Launcher/plugin.cpp:34:34: error: cannot allocate an object of abstract type 'MockLauncherModel'" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> + bug #1215739 for unity-mir
<ubot5> bug 1215739 in unity-mir "FTBFS undefined reference to `ua_ui_mirserver_finish'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215739
<Mirv> Saviq: ^ I guess I should highlight you still today :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi :), http://paste.debian.net/plain/28852 prevents a glib bump on 2.34
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> didn't we do those "build stacks" that prevented things in the lower layer to break things in the upper one?
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks :)
<Saviq> jeeez wth is happening :/
<tsdgeos> unity changed below our feet
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-add-setUser/+merge/181639 is supposed to fix it
<tsdgeos> but can't get past running the tests on the devices it seems
<tsdgeos> is that new?
<Saviq> yeah http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/159/testReport/junit/unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen/TestLockscreen/test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen_Native_Device_/ is new
<Saviq> it doesn't seem to be able to type the password in
<Saviq> but anyway I don't really see how the setUser thing could cause / fix anything - no failures actually mention it
<Saviq> and of course it's a freakin' mako
<Saviq> ok that does https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-saucy-armhf-ci/737/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, its' that
<mzanetti> Saviq: the unity-api one was approved/merged withouth thinking that it forces the other API's to update at the same time.
<mzanetti> my fault I'd say
<mzanetti> sorry for that
<Saviq> mzanetti, I saw there were all kinds of issues - network problems on devices - some weird build error - and the most prevalent one is that mako fails to type the password in
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, network issues should be resoved by now. veebers took care of that.
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/ap-raise-on-typing/+merge/181730 btw
<mzanetti> Saviq: approved... top-approving doesn't seem to make much sense right now :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, I forced a run of setUser autolanding http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/266/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, will be monitoring it closely
<mzanetti> good
<mzanetti> we reached 500 tests btw :)
<Saviq> yeah, I saw that
<mzanetti> do we get cookies when we are at 1000?
<Saviq> mzanetti, from veebers, yes
<Saviq> ah, compiz update... this will be interesting...
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, btw, for staying late with that
<mzanetti> Saviq: no problem.. need to prepare for next 2 weeks :D
<Saviq> you're off earlier today, right?
<Saviq> ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: dunno. will go for test driving a car at 2pm :)
<mzanetti> and then come back for work though
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, something interesting or you can't be bothered anyway? ;)
<mzanetti> the car?
<Saviq> yeah
<mzanetti> BMW 1 :D
<Saviq> ah, a Smart, then ;D
<mzanetti> no...
<Saviq> j/k
<mzanetti> not really... the smart is more like the Mini
<mzanetti> sort of (don't telly anyone here in southern germany I've said that)
<Saviq> no, I know, the 1 is ok
<Saviq> rofl
<Saviq> I'm fond of my big cars around here, seeing the road kill statistics...
<Saviq> it's not Russia, but not far enough from it unfortunately
<mzanetti> hmm...are the cars bigger over there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, the drivers are crazy over here
<Saviq> mzanetti, so a big car is +10 to survivability
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's 6k people killed on the roads every year
<mzanetti> Saviq: that is a lot... I think its less around here
<Saviq> mzanetti, I _know_ it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, I overstated, 3-4k a year
<mzanetti> still... quite a lot. but then, poland is bigger than one would think
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, there's 39M people, Germany is bigger than that
<mzanetti> right... double
<Saviq> mzanetti, one of the biggest issue is DUI
<Saviq> 190k people stopped last year...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, I'm driving a small tank in hope it will give me that +10 when shit hits the fan https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=Nqn&channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=volvo+xc70+2012&revid=2136598478&biw=1305&bih=782
<mzanetti> :)
<greyback> ah, we're talking about "the Beast" are we?
<mzanetti> lol
<greyback> Saviq: did you get the optional water cannon extra installed in the end? Or just just kept with the riot-proof glass?
<Saviq> greyback, water... pfffft...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yay! merged
<Saviq> mzanetti, indeed
<Saviq> what *will* you guys do without me ;P
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, I think I have one major argument for keeping the setting in dconf as well
<Saviq> mzanetti, at least in my head it is that
<mzanetti> which is?
<Saviq> mzanetti, AS stores data outside of the user's home dir
<Saviq> mzanetti, and sure, we can do e.g. backup for AS as well
<tsdgeos> yay
<mzanetti> right...
<tsdgeos> setUserMeregd
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but this breaks the general assumption that everything you do as your user is inside your $HOME
 * mzanetti reapproves his 10 pending merges
<Saviq> mzanetti, just try one for now, k?
<Saviq> and I wouldn't like to break that assumption
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. you do have a point re: dconf
 * Saviq did some thinking before bed, as you can see ;)
<Saviq> or well, at the beginning of bed...
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, fine with me... just wanted to avoid duplication of stuff as long as there isn't a real reason for it
<mzanetti> duplication is always bad
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, in my mind AS was always a "cache/proxy" of data, never an owner
<Saviq> mzanetti, but anyway, let's have a chat when you're back (and me, too, dentist's at 3:30... hence the standup move)
<Saviq> hey paulliu
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack mterry should be around then too
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, to add to the above... just read about someone who wanted to pass a driver's exam... DUI...
<mzanetti> well... not that I wouldn't know people who did...
<mzanetti> actually only one... but he made it
<mzanetti> no. not me :D
<Saviq> ;)
<dednick> Saviq: i have a going away present for you ;)
<Saviq> dednick, \o/
<Saviq> mzanetti, with over a promil of blood alcohol level? ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: no.
<Saviq> exactly ;)
<Saviq> "per mille" ugh..
<dednick> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.menu-items-cleaning/+merge/181410
<dednick> Basically just moving responsibility of signals/updates for menu items into the MenuItemFactory. Abstracting away the menumodel code from the items.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks! ;d
<dednick> i aim to please :)
<dednick> should get some more people involved with these indicator reviews. i feel sorry for you :)
<seb128> nic-doffay, hey
<nic-doffay> seb128, hey
<seb128> nic-doffay, question about OptionSelector, can you put subtitle/caption text for an option?
<seb128> nic-doffay, I'm asking for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-settings-updates-checking.png
<seb128> nic-doffay, the bottom option (On any data connection\nData charges may apply.)
<nic-doffay> seb128, not currently, but I'm going to implement that today. There will also be support for a picture too.
<seb128> nic-doffay, excellent
<seb128> nic-doffay, did you get the +1 from the sdk team to land OptionSelector? (I saw CI is still unhappy on the mr)
<nic-doffay> seb128, going to chat with om26er about that today
<nic-doffay> It's good though as it gives me time to sort what we just spoke about :P
 * seb128 wants that widget to land
<seb128> we are waiting on it
<nic-doffay> seb128, I'd like to resolve it asap. The filters are ready to land too which rely on that branch.
<nic-doffay> seb128, are there any designs for this additional text?
<nic-doffay> Any mockups of a design for a component it will be used for or anything?
<seb128> nic-doffay, the one I just pointed, you have the url 15 lines up or so
<seb128> nic-doffay, the 3rd option of the selector as the bottom "On any data connection"
<seb128> mpt said it should have "Data charges may apply" as a caption
<nic-doffay> seb128, I mean something with set sizes etc approved by design.
<seb128> mpt said it should be the same size than Caption
<seb128> mpt, ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, something's wrong with input on mako http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/161/console :/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you give https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/fix-filter-activation/+merge/181619 a better commit message?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's going to fail
<mzanetti> yep...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so this happens only on mako, not on maguro, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> I think I can temporarily disable the mako tests then and ask om26er to look at it before reenabling
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes please
<Saviq> mzanetti, also, if you could try and reproduce
<Saviq> mzanetti, on your mako
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... but there are green test runs: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, yeah, setUser merged, didn't it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's intermittent
<Saviq> mzanetti, it feels like it's ubuntuappmanager input loss again - like the device wasn't rebooted or re-set somehow
<mzanetti> Saviq: according to the logs there are mako 2 devices attached. the failure only happens on one of them
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting, can you disconnect just the one device?
<mzanetti> Saviq: need to check... this infrastructure is new since I left QA
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's actually four it seems
<Saviq> http://s-jenkins:8080/label/mako/?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, they did it really properly :)
<mzanetti> mako-0090f741e3d141bc is the bad one
<mzanetti> Saviq: marked it as offline. no new runs should run on this one
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's see
<Saviq> om26er, just in time ;)
<mzanetti> hi om26er :)
<om26er> Saviq, about the broken CI jobs, I guess ;)
<om26er> mzanetti, hey
<mzanetti> om26er: I just marked mako-0090f741e3d141bc as offline as keyboard input seems to fail on this one
<Saviq> for unity8 at least
<mzanetti> om26er: good job on the mediumtests-touch btw :)
<Saviq> om26er, are the devices restarted / reflashed between tests?
<om26er> Saviq, they are flashed only when a new image is available
<om26er> Saviq, we flash new packages from the local repo every test run
<Saviq> om26er, rebooted between runs?
<om26er> Saviq, yes, we reboot always
<Saviq> om26er, ok, that should be fine, let's see if it's actually just ...bc that fails
<om26er> mzanetti, I think I also saw mako having a lot of failures yesterday, that's probably the reason for that mako is borked
<om26er> Saviq, is the package download thing working today? yesterday the phone CI jobs were not able to download stuff from s-jenkins
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, network is back
<Saviq> om26er, veebers took care of that
<Saviq> mzanetti, doesn't seem limited to ...bc actually: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/143/
<Saviq> mzanetti, this one ran on ...34
<Saviq> mzanetti, and this one on ...ea http://s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/136/
<Saviq> it seems just that ...bc simply ran most of the jobs
<Saviq> so had the highest failure rate :/
<om26er> Saviq, FWIW this test: unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen
<om26er> its not stable on touch devices
<om26er> I have seen its random failures since yesterday
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, thing is it's just typing stuff into a text entry (and is stable on maguro - just not on mako)
<mzanetti> Saviq: but looking back the history, it seems only to fail on ..bc since yesterday morning
<nic-doffay> seb128, subtext has been added can you confirm we will in fact be needing images for the option selector?
<om26er> there is a failure on maguro: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/163/?
<nic-doffay> Need to know if it's a safe bet to add one now.
<mzanetti> Saviq: om26er: perhaps there is something that makes devices go into a bad state and then they recover only when flashed next time
<Saviq> om26er, ah, indeed
<Saviq> mzanetti, or reboot at least
<om26er> Saviq, before running the suite, we reboot the device and wait-for-device and then sleep 60 seconds just so that the device settles. then the shell is stopped and the tests are run
<om26er> I would assume stopping the shell is not playing well
<seb128> nic-doffay, I'm not a designer, I've not seen designs where there is an image ... maybe better check with JohnLea or mpt
<mpt> seb128, wi-fi networks maybe?
<Saviq> om26er, can we add one thing to the job in the mean time - `kill $(pidof ubuntuappmanager)`?
<Saviq> om26er, to see if that has any impact?
<om26er> Saviq, sure
<seb128> mpt, good example yes
<Saviq> om26er, after stopping unity8
<Saviq> om26er, and needs to be run as root
<seb128> nic-doffay, ^
<Saviq> om26er, we've seen a similar issue before - ubuntuappmanager was confused by "real" unity8 stopping
<Saviq> om26er, we thought we got them all out the door, but maybe that's not the case
<om26er> Saviq, how about just pkill ubuntuappmanager ?
<Saviq> om26er, wasn't working for me for some reason
<Saviq> om26er, but if it does for you
<Saviq> om26er, it's respawning, so you can see if pid changes
<nic-doffay> seb128, right, I'll do some digging then.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ping :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: hiho
<Cimi> tsdgeos, howdy
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it was you to write the edge area boa boa or daniel?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we want to make the hudbutton appear with after, so after a longer swipe, I was wondering which property I should touch
<tsdgeos> you mean DirectionalDragArea and friends?
<tsdgeos> it was danieal
<tsdgeos> daniel
<tsdgeos> not much insight into it's properties to be honest
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> I'm looking for the C++ files
<Cimi> but I wasn't convinced :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: now that we disabled ..1bc, we had 3 green runs in a row
<mzanetti> must be something that borks the device until the next flash
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, or at least makes it more apparent
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can always force a reflash to see
<mzanetti> om26er: do you think it would be possible to flash devices after after a failed run?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's probably excessive :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: why? actually I think they should be flashed after each test run
<mzanetti> Saviq: note "after", not "before"
<Saviq> mzanetti, except we might be killing the devices this way
<mzanetti> you mean wear out the flash?
<Saviq> yeah
<jamesh> sil2100: hi.  I saw unity-scope-mediascanner made it into the daily-build PPA.  What do we need to do next to get mediascanner+unity-scope-mediascanner+dependencies into main?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the ./run_on_device is worse in that regard
<mzanetti> Saviq: and I haven't ever seen a device with worn out flash tbh
<mzanetti> not sure if that still easily happens with modern hardware
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe, but TBH we should actually *fix* the issue instead ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure it does, only it has built in protection now
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. CoW, remapping broken cells etc.
<Saviq> so it might be less visible, not that it's not there
<mzanetti> Saviq: so... it should still last more than half a year then even if we flash. I'm quite sure battery has bigger problem with being attached constantly
<Saviq> mzanetti, but we don't rely on battery ;)
<mzanetti> and CPU with all the head that is constantly caused during the test runs and reboots
<Cimi> jounih, the header white highlight on the separators when using dark themes is killing my eyes… is it on track?
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, we killed the pandas' RAM instead
<mzanetti> anyways... I don't see that as a real issue tbh. but yes, we should fix the other issue too. Thing is, you can't guarantee someone commits something that breaks the setup
<jounih> Cimi: probably needs updating the asset with the latest design. we're doing a bug tracking session now with rosie, will flag that. thanks!
<Cimi> jounih, it will never work with a static asset
<Cimi> jounih, it needs to be recolored...
<jounih> Cimi: we have different assets for each of the 3 themes
<Cimi> jounih, ok but you can specify every colour you like with surugradient
<Cimi> jounih, so it will work only for some combinations
<sil2100> jamesh: Ok, so now I need someone to pre-NEW it
<jounih> that's true, we might have to track the L value of the HSL color beneath it and adjust opacity accordingly
<jamesh> sil2100: I think the non-main dependencies are grilo, grilo-plugins and lucene++
<jounih> Cimi: maybe an approach like that would get us around using separate hard coded values for the 3 themese elsewhere too. will pick it up with Kaleo
<sil2100> jamesh: we'll file a MIR on Monday and get that migrated, good thing we have it in universe at least
<jamesh> yep
<jamesh> sil2100: I assume unity-scope-mediascanner will make it from daily-build into the archive without much trouble?
<sil2100> Yes, just some small intervention will be needed
<sil2100> But nothing big
<om26er> Saviq, retry now
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, it's trying by itself - we have a queue )
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> om26er, I'm doing:
<Saviq> $ for i in {1..20}; do adb reboot; adb wait-for-device; sleep 60; phablet-test-run -n unity8; done
<Saviq> locally now
<Saviq> on maguro - 3 runs OK now
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you trigger the same on mako ↑?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, but first flash; adb shell apt-get install -y ssh; phablet-test-run -i -p unity8-autopilot -n unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen
<jamesh> sil2100: thanks for all your help so far.
<om26er> Saviq, instead of phablet-test-run we just 'autopilot run unity8' on the device as phablet user, but that's pretty similar in logic
<Saviq> to get all the stuff on the device
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, I doubt it has any impact at all
<om26er> mzanetti, about the reflash-on-failure, what we can do is reflash if the tests failed but we don't know if the tests were real failures or device problem
<Saviq> mzanetti, wth is that about http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-saucy/2537/console
<mzanetti> Saviq: setUser
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, didn't pick up the merge yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, found it
<mzanetti> om26er: yeah... that's true... maybe on 2 failures in a row on the same hardware?
<mzanetti> just brainstorming here
<om26er> I don't think the problem is to do with the need of reflashing, because tests for all apps are working fine, and I believe they have been working fine for unity8 as well till yesterday from when we started to stop unity8 before starting the suite
<mzanetti> om26er: hmm, ok
<mzanetti> in that case...
<Saviq> of course... holidays coming... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6017105/
<Saviq> om26er, mzanetti yeah, I suspect ubuntuappmanager to be the culprit again
<om26er> Saviq, so killing it should workaround the issue ?
<Saviq> om26er, hopefully, yes
<Saviq> om26er, or well, I'm not sure it would have anything to do with keyboard input, if touch input works...
<Saviq> om26er, there is a webcam in the lab is there?
<Saviq> om26er, I talked with gema before it would be awesome if we could get videos of the device when there's a failed run
<om26er> Saviq, three of the devices have webcam pointed at them, others don't
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, dednick, any idea about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1268/console ?
<om26er> mako-0090f741e3d141bc is one of those
<Saviq> we've had more and more of those recently :/
<om26er> yes, qmluitests have been failing a lot for the last few days
<dednick> Saviq: is there a build timeout set on jenkins?
<Saviq> dednick, well, yes, the test gets stuck
<Saviq> dednick, and jenkins interrupts after an hour
<dednick> Saviq: is it just the tests, or the build + tests?
<Saviq> dednick, it takes 30 mins for a successful run
<dednick> i c
<tsdgeos> testDash getting stuck
<tsdgeos> not the first time we've had that right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> too many times recently
<Saviq> 20 runs locally, all green :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have some more links?
<tsdgeos> wondering if it's always MockScope5 that hangs
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1265/console
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1240/console
<dednick> Saviq: do we have test xml from that ?
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1229/console
<Saviq> dednick, no, 'cause the job was killed
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1225/console
<Saviq> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1211/console
<Saviq> most of the red ones from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/ are timing out
<nic-doffay> Saviq, you cool with having an "All" filter option in the filter selection. The option selector doesn't really support not having a selection which would equate to the "all" filter being used. Design signed the idea off.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, of course
<nic-doffay> Saviq, awesome.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, pstolowski, where do you think we should put ↑ in?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, GenericOptionsModel?
<Saviq> pstolowski, ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so 4 fail in the same place and two in a different place :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, doesn't mean a different issue, though
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd say the best bet is detacching one of the jenkins slaves and running the test in there in a loop
<tsdgeos> and try to figure out why it's failing
<dednick> Saviq: any way to get output of how long tests are taking? doesnt seem to put in log/xml
<pete-woods> cyphermox: hi - did you manage to get round to sorting out landing for the secret agent package?
<Saviq> dednick, not really, om26er about that ↑↑, can we get timestamps in the jenkins logs?
<Saviq> om26er, someone mentioned somewhere on a mailing list somewhen recently
<Saviq> that they saw jenkins having a timestamp for each line in the console log
<Saviq> could be pretty useful
<pstolowski> Saviq, nic-doffay : need to contemplate this a bit.. in the scopes we have a dedicated property in the filter to show 'All' button, so it's a kind of special case (not a regular option)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dednick, mzanetti we're also getting a lot of http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2145/ recently :/
<pstolowski> Saviq, nic-doffay : but it probably makes sense to hide this from QML and make it an option in the options model
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, we need it in the model
<Saviq> pstolowski, what is that property exactly? just a bool whether to show all? it's settable, or do we need to unactivate all options?
<dednick> yeah, i've got that on a couple of MPs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have timestamps in kde's jenkins
<tsdgeos> so it's possible
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it was actually mzanetti that linked to it ;)
 * mzanetti is in a phone call
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<om26er> Saviq, no, not really sure what you mean, we want a timestamp for what ?
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<Saviq> mzanetti,
<om26er> wow :D
<Saviq> om26er, in the logs
<Saviq> om26er, so each line could have a datetime at the beginning
<Saviq> om26er, say https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1211/console
<tsdgeos> let me get an example
<mzanetti> ???
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, just wanted to troll you
<tsdgeos> http://build.kde.org/view/All/job/kdepim_master/3454/console
<tsdgeos> http://build.kde.org/view/All/job/kdepim_master/3454/consoleFull
<Saviq> om26er, ↑
<Saviq> oh and it's smart, with elapsed time
<Saviq> "Jenkins ver. 1.523"
<Saviq> we're at "Jenkins ver. 1.480.2"
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1205097 should be on the repos already?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205097 in Unity 8 "HUD isn't working" [Critical,Triaged]
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: it certainly looks like it should
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hud
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 13.10.1+13.10.20130822.4-0ubuntu1 should be there
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> and be there
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do i need to try it works or?
<Saviq> brb
<om26er> Saviq, I think that comes with this plugin for jenkins https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Timestamper
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: if HUD's broken again, I think I will just give in
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: lol :D
<om26er> so we'll need to enable that and it should produce logs with timestamps
 * pete-woods reflashes his tablet to get clean test
<tsdgeos> om26er: i can ask the kde jenkins admin if we are going to enable it, if not, no need to bug him
<om26er> tsdgeos, I'll talk to fginther when he comes online and let you you if we are going to enable it, makes sense to me that we enable it
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> tx
<pstolowski> Saviq: it's a bool and it's read only.  digging it into unity-core code to see how it's handled
<pstolowski> Saviq: yeah, in unitycore it has special button and it just deselects all options; i'll do something similar for you, so no work on QML side
<pstolowski> nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> pstolowski, cool
<om26er> Saviq, should we just skip/disable unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen  ?
<om26er> from what I can see its failing on the phones and VM (aka desktop)
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: seems to work fine for me
<pete-woods> whew!
<Saviq> om26er, on the VM it's failing for a different reason
<Saviq> om26er, i.e. VM is too slow
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: if you're interested, it was a threading issue - HUD is supposed to be single-threaded, but the platform API's callbacks were being triggered on its own thread
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> nasty
<pete-woods> yep
<Saviq> om26er, who do I talk to about the plugin? :)
<Saviq> om26er, right, will bug fginther :)
<om26er> Saviq, fginther, he should be online in ~1hour
<Saviq> om26er, so, let's not skip the test, will give us more incentive to look into them and fix
<tsdgeos> Saviq: moved today's standup?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> just wanted to make sure it was not a mistake :d
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a dentist's appointment at 3:30 and didn't want to miss my last standup ;)
<tsdgeos> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, in autolanding we're still at 499 tests :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, one of your branches brings the tipping point, right? ;)
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> it should
<Saviq> fail :/
<Saviq> ah, the fail was actually something weird
<Saviq> om26er, unlock_screen.py still runs under unity8 suite, should probably be disabled
<om26er> Saviq, I run it with -q which just swipes the screen (without starting unity in testability mode)... I use to so that it lightens up the screen
<om26er> Saviq, basically it creates a touch event so that the device' screen turns on
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, not needed for unity8 suite
<Saviq> om26er, but ok, shouldn't matter either
<om26er> ah - ok never knew that
<Saviq> om26er, well, it will just light up with the first test anyway
<Saviq> assuming it will actually shut down between `initctl stop unity8` and the first test
<Saviq> which I expect will not happen
<om26er> Saviq, cool, is that part of unity8 to turn on the screen when it starts ?
<om26er> aha, so the screen turns on when it tries to unlock it, right ?
 * greyback needs some fresh air, will be back in an hour
<Saviq> om26er, yeah
<mhr3_> Wellark, following yesterday's discussion i'm pushing http://paste.ubuntu.com/6017300/ to the branch k?
<Wellark> mhr3_: yep. go for it
<Wellark> mhr3_: I will catch up with that branch today
<Wellark> as with the launcher, too
<Wellark> unless something blocks some stack from landing or the usual stuff that gets in the way
<Wellark> like getting hit by a bus
<mhr3_> Saviq, i have a treat for you - i have a branch that removes all IconUtils.from_gicon(), but need https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805
<mhr3_> work your magic :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's WiP for any reason?
<mhr3_> Saviq, Wellark wanted to take a second look
<Saviq> mhr3_, so it's Needs Review, really
<mhr3_> Saviq, but imo it's ready, yea
<Saviq> done
<tsdgeos> simple "less includes is good" review for anyone? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/noQtQmlInclude/+merge/181802
<Saviq> kgunn, MacSlow, dednick, nic-doffay, if you can, we're doing standup early today
<dednick> now you mean?
<Saviq> dednick, now :)
<dednick> Saviq: hang on. just got some food in my mouth :)
<Saviq> dednick, sorry, just join when you can
<nic-doffay> Saviq, now?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you can, yes
<nic-doffay> np
<MacSlow> Saviq, right now?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, I *did* update the invite ;D
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah...you did...and i saw it last night....just forgot :-P
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq the hud button is *always* on screen, with opacity 0… is that affecting rendering? why not setting visible: false?
<tsdgeos> i would hope that they are smart enough to not render a opacity 0 item
<tsdgeos> but yeah you can add a
<tsdgeos> visiblity: opactivy != 0
<tsdgeos> won't hurt i guess
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> that's what I meant
<Cimi> wondering why we didn't add it in the first place
<Cimi> tsdgeos, same thing for launcher maybe
<Cimi> stupid question: to put a mouse area underneath I simply play with z index or there's a more clever way now?
<tsdgeos> is launchpad down?
<tsdgeos> i just pushed new stuff into a branch
<tsdgeos> and isn't showing
<tsdgeos> Cimi: underneath what?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, the hud button
<Cimi> tsdgeos, simply set hudButton z : 1now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.new_hud-button_interaction/+merge/181829
<Cimi> lp is still slow...
<Cimi> guess we need tests now...
<Cimi> why we don't have any tests for bottom bar already?
<Cimi> I have an issue, the hud button is not "eating" the clicks
<Cimi> it's an AbstractButton with onClicked
<dednick> larsu: were you able to start on any of those qmenumodel branch reviews?
<larsu> dednick: I was able to start yes. Sorry I haven't been able to finish yet. I don't have much more time today, but I'll try to find an hour or two on the weekend
<dednick> larsu: bah. dont do it on the weekend!
<dednick> larsu: next week will be ok
<larsu> dednick: ha, thanks :)
<dednick> larsu: just need it to switch over messaging menus to UnityMenuModel. not a massive rush.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that's been there forever, the shell and the apps both get the clicks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I need to eat them
<Cimi> gnam gnam
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because otherwise if you click on the hud button, you activate stuff underneath
<mterry> oh!  The meeting got moved 30  earlier, instead of 30 later
<mterry> ahem
<mterry> will add myself to notes
<greyback> can someone do me a favour: on phone, open notepad app, tap a note to open the OSK. Then rotate the device both to its left, and to its right. Is the OSK always correctly positioned?
<tsdgeos> greyback: yep, even upsidedown is fine
<greyback> tsdgeos: ok. Then I've work to do :)
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.hide_launcher_when_hidden/+merge/181837
<Cimi> Saviq ^ :P
<tsdgeos> Cimi: don't give to Saviq man, he's going on holidays
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you can do as well, it's one liner
<tsdgeos> dednick: we don't have tests for  lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.menu-items-cleaning ?
<tsdgeos> dednick: i mean you're changing quite a few names of properties and stuff
<tsdgeos> nothing breaks?
<dednick> tsdgeos: we've never had tests for the indicator components. it's a TODO.
<dednick> but it all seems to work still, so..
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> dednick: i guess the test is, run into phone and check indicators kind of still wor
<tsdgeos> dednick: anything in particular i should check for?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you know how I could eat those events?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: check what the laucnher does to eat them
<Cimi> it's what I was doing :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can I eat events?
<Cimi> mzanetti, how does the launcher eat?
<dednick> tsdgeos: just that all the menu items are displaying their data correctly.
<tsdgeos> dednick: menu items as in?
<dednick> tsdgeos: as in no regression. there's no new functionailty there
<dednick> eg, the network access points, the labels, all buttons and switches work.
<tsdgeos> oka
<seb128> mterry, ok, I had slightly misunderstood the design requirement, that setting is only "lock on suspend", e.g whether we should kick the greeter it on or not on resume
<mterry> seb128, OK
<Cimi> tsdgeos, my opinion is that mouse area eats events
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but not my abstractbutton
<tsdgeos> Cimi: isn't anstractubbon a mouse area?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's an actionitem
<tsdgeos> is it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes, we'll see soon though, I'm running on device...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well sure it's an ActionItem
<tsdgeos> with a MouseArea inside
<tsdgeos> :D
<Cimi> nope...
<Cimi> it doesn't work
<Cimi> so I don't know :P
<Cimi> dunno
<Cimi> mterry, you know how the greeter eats events?
<Cimi> mterry, I want the hudbutton to eat mouse clicks
<Cimi> otherwise when I click the button the app gets the clicks as well
<Cimi> maybe greyback knows that too (how to make a component eat events)
<mterry>  Cimi, is that due to InputFilterArea ?
<greyback> Cimi: what is the context? What do you need  to do?
<Cimi> greyback, hud button now stays on screen, so we can click on it to open the hud. Problem: the app gets click (for example when I click the hud with the calendar app opened, I switch to the day below :P)
<greyback> Cimi: you need an InputFilterArea, which fills that hud button.
<Cimi> greyback, I'm wondering how the launcher works then °_°
<greyback> Cimi: InputFilterArea defines a rectangle of the shell where the shell takes the input, and keeps it. Taps on a zone of the screen where no IFA is, go to *both* shell, and the application underneath
<Cimi> greyback, right understood!
<Cimi> thx
<greyback> np
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.new_hud-button_interaction/+merge/181829/comments/411800
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/1284/testReport/junit/%28root%29/qmltestrunner/Drag_and_Drop__test_dragndrop/
<Saviq> mzanetti, that seems to be a persistent failure
<om26er> the failing tests all look like the screen is not able to unlock on the device
<om26er> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on Greeter.created failed: False != dbus.Boolean(True, variant_level=1)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I addded a regression / fixing
<mzanetti> Saviq: i'll check it out
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks
<tsdgeos> Daekdroom: there?
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> Daekdroom: sorry
<tsdgeos> dednick_: there?
<dednick_> tsdgeos: alo
<tsdgeos> dednick_: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators.menu-items-cleaning/+merge/181410 looks good to me, tested on the phone and all seems to work fine too
<tsdgeos> dednick_: so unless you want someone else to have a second view, i'm approving
<tsdgeos> dednick_: i guess we'll be getting "signalStrength: strenthAction.valid ? strenthAction.state : 0" soon? so we can uncomment it?
<dednick_> tsdgeos: yeah, it's in MP
<tsdgeos> oka
<dednick_> tsdgeos: ok to approve
<tsdgeos> dednick_: so maybe wait for that one? or just go and have a small one later?
<dednick_> tsdgeos: it'll probably only come next week. i can delete the section if you prefer.
<tsdgeos> no it's fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: that fail is really weird... its a line that does tryCompare(draggedItem, "itemOpacity", 1)
<tsdgeos> remind us of something has to be done :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: and it seems the animation only goes to 0.94...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it's either the easing or an undefined state, I'd say
<kgunn> Saviq ping ?
<Saviq> kgunn, pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: you moved the hud thing to WIP?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... dammit I have a feeling... if it moves into the folded area, it gets transparent...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there's a bug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looking into it..
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, that might be it, too
<kgunn> Saviq: did you happen to think about how long it might take to have a proto for user testing of design new shell navigation...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: maybe you can add a comment of what's the bug so i can also check it's fixed once you fix it? :D
<mhr3_> mzanetti, can we please get https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/unity-theme-icon-provider/+merge/180805 merged?
<kgunn> 3d card deck from right edge for example
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah we talked with greyback
<Saviq> kgunn, we're thinking 2 man-weeks with screenshots
<greyback> yep
<mzanetti> mhr3_: not really sure why you're asking me
<kgunn> Saviq: mmm....so 3 w/ interrupts :)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<mhr3_> mzanetti, ehm, because it's friday! :P
<mzanetti> mhr3_: I have no clue about that merge proposal
<mzanetti> mhr3_: you might want to ask someone from #sdk, no?
<mhr3_> mzanetti, yea, i really have no idea why i pinged you about it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think it's fixed now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was basically the hud not running if you were dragging from the bottom
<Cimi> tsdgeos, after enabling it with clicks
<Saviq> mhr3_, zsombi and Wellark are on it
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i see
<tsdgeos> well, i'm calling it a day
<Saviq> mhr3_, they wanted tests, though
<tsdgeos> see you on monday guys
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not fixed yet :D
<Cimi> this input filter thing is tricky, it's invisible so you don't know when it's enabled
 * Cimi next time I put a visual element to test it
 * Cimi should create an alias bzr pysh = bzr push
<Cimi> so many typos
<Cimi> well it's ready to be reviewed now
<mhall119> Saviq: are we going to discuss Unity 8's desktop mode this UDS, or wait until next?
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm going on holiday starting tomorrow
<Saviq> mhall119, so won't be there for vUDS or the week after that
<mhall119> so....no then
<Saviq> mhall119, sounds right
<mhall119> ok, thankis
<dednick_> tedg: will need https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.multi-icon/+merge/181862 for your cellular data to be in unity8 indicators
<tedg> dednick_, Yeah, I understand.  It's not blocking me other than I'd really love to see the icon :-)
<dednick_> tedg: ok. i tested ealier. seems to be all good
<tedg> dednick_, Woot!
<tedg> dednick_, That's what I like to hear on Friday's ;-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: _should_ be fixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-folding-tweaks/+merge/181208
<mzanetti> at least I get 100% success rate locally here
<mzanetti> before every 10th run failed here
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok cool
<kgunn> greyback: jamie's saying the clickpackage download bug is really in mir ?...just wanted your 2 cents...does racarr need to look into that todya ?
<fajung> hello, I'm on ubuntu 12.04, my mounted partition isn't display in the luncher bar
<fajung> it is mounted under /mnt/partition
<greyback> kgunn: I need to chat with him a sec, just to see we're on the same page.
<greyback> kgunn: where do I find him??
<greyback> kgunn: nevermind
<ESphynx> Hey guys... so , we'd *really* like to solve this glitch we get in Unity with our toolkit before the Saucy feature freeze
<ESphynx> We end up with a doubled up menu like this: http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png    , bug description: http://ecere.com/mantis/view.php?id=850
<ESphynx> The first thing is we'd like to know if our toolkit is doing something wrong, or if it's Unity that's to blame, either way we'd really like the fix to be in before feature freeze
<ESphynx> hey redj
<redj> hey ESphynx
<ESphynx> So what do you think of this bug redj:  http://ecere.com/tmp/unityBug.png ?
<redj> ESphynx: I don't know... I have to look at it again... going to do that in a sec...
<greyback> Saviq: still around?
<Saviq> greyback, yup
<greyback> Saviq: this might be familiar: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/fix-click/+merge/181881
<ESphynx> Any idea about this bug guys?
<Saviq> greyback, approved
<greyback> Saviq: thanks!
<Saviq> greyback, good I affected unity-mir on those bugs ,then
<greyback> Saviq: nah, it took an actual complaint by the click guys to remind me :)
<Saviq> lol
<greyback> I was expecting the upstart app stuff to be done by the time they would be testing. I was wrong :(
<ESphynx> Saviq: Do you think our toolkit is to blame?
<Saviq> ESphynx, sorry, I'm not involved in current Unity work, just unity8 - the phone one
<Saviq> ESphynx, but, from the top of my head
<Saviq> ESphynx, if you mean the double toolbar, then yes - Unity doesn't draw anything in there
<ESphynx> Ah... could you please ping whoever would have a clue?
<ESphynx> thing is it doesn't happen with any other toolkits
<ESphynx> it's the whole maximized thing and decorations size reporting I guess
<Saviq> ESphynx, it's Friday afternoon, best email the unity-dev list https://launchpad.net/~unity-dev
<Saviq> ESphynx, and/or file a bug against lp:unity, if you find it is actually the culprit
<ESphynx> k, thanks salem_
<ESphynx> Saviq*
<ESphynx> redj: got that? :P
<Saviq> ESphynx, but yeah, the double toolbar is in the window's area, so I doubt that unity has anything to do with that
<ESphynx> Saviq: well it would be a bad _NET_FRAME_EXTENTS or something
<ESphynx> redj: Track these _NET_FRAME_EXTENTS notifications down!
<ESphynx> In particular, we're only requesting the frame_extents when 'creating' a window...
<redj> ESphynx: got it
 * greyback eod
<om26er|afk> Saviq, I think the kill ubuntuappmanager workaround didn't change anything, what you say should I remove it ?
<Saviq> om26er|afk, yeah, do
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-18
 * tsdgeos waves
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: r1151 is confusing
<tsdgeos> "Fix anchor in PreviewListView.qml. "
<tsdgeos> and then all it does is remvoe two properties?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: r1170 looks confusing too, i was told explicitely we didn't want previews in overview, did that change?
<tsdgeos> also i'm not sure i understadn the change in the tests for r116
<tsdgeos> r1169 i mean
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lemme look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, r1151 just got fixed in a prerequisite branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or well, a previous merge
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in r1140
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does add a test to verify that fix though ;)
<tsdgeos> oki
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we don't want previews in overview *except* for scopes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we might actually enable it completely
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Saviq: we may want to get https://codereview.qt-project.org/#/c/91828/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, r1169 test changes → they don't hardcode an expected height, but just rely on the real height of the card as laid out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but why not use expected height?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because it might change
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as we change designs of the card
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but has the benefit of you having to double check why it changed
<tsdgeos> if the height is not expected to change with this particular design chang
<tsdgeos> it's a bit like the card creator test
<tsdgeos> it's a pita to maintain
<tsdgeos> but makes you think if that change was exppected or not
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<tsdgeos> but not complaining
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's an approach that other tests in that same suite use, if we decide to change it - fine
<Saviq> @unity, so, we actually *can* get green ci now, please start looking closely at any failures and if you don't know where they're coming from, let me know so we can find out
<Cimi> yay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, because I probably won't be able to focus on this here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a bunch of segfault failures in our CI (like 3 in alt_nav_support)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you please have a look at those
<tsdgeos> sure, let me finish deleting email and i'll do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, might that even be the thing you linked?
<tsdgeos> may be
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one thing I realized is that waitForRendering on null is SIGSEGV
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> that's been like that for a while
<Saviq> so we should always verify() stuff that might not be there
<Cimi> Saviq, can you give me more insights on the in line diff?
<Saviq> Cimi, where?
<Cimi> starting from the first  readonly property bool settingsShown: item ? item.settingsShown : false - Maybe move up to group?
<Cimi> in dashContent
<Cimi> that property needs to be in the loader I think
<Saviq> Cimi, you should've started with "Saviq, about settings review..."
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's needed to run ap-test for unity8 on the desktop currently... I get lots of "CalledProcessError: Command '['/sbin/initctl', 'stop', 'unity8-dash']' returned non-zero exit status 1"
<Cimi> Saviq, ECIMIFORGETSCONTEXT
<Saviq> MacSlow, install unity8
<Saviq> MacSlow, or copy data/unity8-dash.conf to ~/.config/upstart
<Saviq> MacSlow, but it's safer to just install it to not have outdated jobs
<MacSlow> Saviq, certainly did that
<Saviq> MacSlow, `initctl start unity8-dash` and `initctl stop unity8-dash` after?
<tsdgeos> run.sh still brken?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you still reproduce this ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1348108
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348108 in Unity 8 "Departments combobox can be scrolled when open" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is anything for alt_nav missing besides those crashes you mention?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, Cimi's 3D effect on the divider that needs to switch between background and nav background color...
<tsdgeos> oh fancy :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmmm, testShell is also segfaulting in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/977/? but not shown in there
<tsdgeos> fginther`: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but isn't it segfaulting *after* the test there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, the test completed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, that's still a bug
<tsdgeos> something is crashing on shutdown
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is that current?
<tsdgeos> it's the latest run of alt_nav
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/1175 should've fixed that
<tsdgeos> ok, let me remerge then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, waait
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's, header, preview, table, seeLess, alt...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me remerge in that order
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> and we should make sure that the qmluitest job actually works off of trunk
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::ShellWithPin::test_wrongEntries() property text
<tsdgeos>    Actual   (): Enter your password
<tsdgeos>    Expected (): Enter your passcode
<tsdgeos>    Loc: [/home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/unity8/tests/qmltests/tst_ShellWithPin.qml(205)]
<tsdgeos> didn't we fix that?
<tsdgeos> or am i the wrong branch?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, LC_ALL=C
<tsdgeos> Saviq: LC_ALLC=C is fixing that?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I know
<tsdgeos> Saviq: testShell crashed in unity8 trunk
<tsdgeos> after some looping
<tsdgeos> same shutting down problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, looks like a different crash then
<tsdgeos> let me attach gdb
<Saviq> or maybe I didn't fix it right :P
<Saviq> dednick, can you please sanity-check the ApplicationInfo change in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/1175
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> dednick, there's also something confusing in setSurface() that it registers nullptr with SurfaceManager (maybe that's expected?) but then it tries to connect() to it, which is fortunately just a warning, but confusing nevertheless
<dednick> Saviq: i've fixed this all in my model branch.
<Saviq> dednick, oh ok
<dednick> Saviq: as for your code, doign setFurcace(nullptr) will call surfaceManager::unregisterSurface which will emit the destroySurface signal
<dednick> so you can remove that from the MirSurface destructor
<dednick> Saviq: but yeah. it's all a bit twisted at the moment.
<dednick> my branch makes it a bit more straight forward.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, I'll leave it to you :)
<Saviq> dednick, it did fix the immediate crash, so unless it's crazy stupid, let's leave it in
<dednick> Saviq: should be ok.
<dednick> Saviq: crash on exit?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: yup. seen that. fixed in my branch as well, but could take a little time before MP approved.
<Saviq> dednick, it was deleting ApplicationInfo, which resulted in a deferred deletion of the surface, which called setSurface(nullptr) on the in-process-of-being-deleted ApplicationInfo
<Saviq> that crashed because it went appId() on itself
<Saviq> for the logging
<dednick> Saviq: yup
<dednick> i removed the deferred delete shizzle.
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, not entirely sure any more what I meant by the settingsShown comment...
<Saviq> Cimi, aah
<Saviq> Cimi, just 2 lines up :)
<Saviq> Cimi, hit me for more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd totally disagree with that "you on't reboot" tbh
<tsdgeos> it's the only thing i do with my blackberry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, why?
<tsdgeos> it's the only way to get the email program to behave again when it goes into dumb mode
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, fix the email program ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the only reason to reboot a *working* phone is to upgrade, which happens automagically
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for other cases, just power off and back on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so we'll have no bugs on release, awesome :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, having a reboot option in the dialog is not a way for fighting bugs
<tsdgeos> world is not black and white, if you can alleviate people's live a bit by having a reboot option i think it's worth it
<tsdgeos> would make me much happier
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just to back my stance up, both the main mobile OSs on the market don't have a reboot option
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> and android has flight mode on the shutdown button
<tsdgeos> worst place ever
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> well we don't ;)
<tsdgeos> so don't use them as an example of good UX ;)
<Cimi> why airplane in shutdown is bad?
<Cimi> in power button
<Cimi> I find it quite handy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can I use iOS an example of good UX? they don't have a reboot either :P:
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i have not used ios at all, can't comment
<tsdgeos> Cimi: because i don't want to shut down the freaking thing, i just want to toggle the radios
<tsdgeos> so it should be in network
<tsdgeos> at least, i don't mind it being in shutdown in addition
<tsdgeos> it not being in networks is weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, plane mode is there in the indicators on android too
<tsdgeos> ok, maybe i've never used a newer android D:
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's just a shortcut under the power button
<Cimi> Saviq, there is no color property for listitems, right?
<Saviq> Cimi, no idea
<Cimi> Saviq, I think those settings might not work with different themes
<Cimi> dednick, you know about theming of listitems?
<dednick> Cimi: nope. don't think they are themed.
<Cimi> dednick, I was wondering if I can set colors and such
<Cimi> Saviq, I think it can be complicated
<Cimi> Saviq, shall we keep scope settings with the normal plain look?
<dednick> Cimi: hm. imo the colours are a bit wacked in sdk. we seem to have gone the route of. explicit colour setting.
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, there's barely a scope that changes those TBH
<Saviq> Cimi, or not even "barely a" but rather "there is none"
<dednick> Cimi: i think theming will change text color and such.
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll remove scopestyle and such from settings
<Saviq> Cimi,
<Saviq> don't, file bugs with SDK instead
<Saviq> dednick, yeah but that's theming as in Theme, global, we need it per component in here actually
<dednick> Saviq: i c
<Saviq> unless we get theming that we can override for a certain hierarchy
<Cimi> Saviq, but if they read scopestyle, colors will be broken
<Cimi> Saviq, there is no way also to theme switch buttons
<Cimi> Saviq, or the text fields
<dednick> qss shizzle.
<Cimi> checkbutton
<Cimi> etc
<Cimi> Saviq, we canot use scopestyle...
<Cimi> if we have a black theme, for example, all will look broken
<dednick> can't we use qss with qml?
<Saviq> dednick, qss?
<dednick> qt style sheets
<Saviq> dednick, not with plain QtQuick, maybe with Controls
<Saviq> dednick, but since we have our own Theming engine...
<dednick> yeah... don't get me started.
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, but even with Controls there's a special thing http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtquick-controls-styles-qmlmodule.html
<Cimi> sorry had connection dropped
<tsdgeos> Saviq: crash still happening on 5.3 tip
<tsdgeos> going to try to figure it out
<tsdgeos> backtrace is insanely long
<Cimi> sorry had connection dropped
<Cimi> Saviq, what was last message you received?
<dednick> your last message: <Cimi> if we have a black theme, for example, all will look broken
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> if we want theming using scopestyle, I have to not use listitems and implement mines, and even then I will have issues with the button textures not adapting to colors
<Saviq> <Cimi> if we have a black theme, for example, all will look broken
<Saviq> <Saviq> Cimi, don't, file bugs with SDK instead
<Mirv> tsdgeos: are we seeing the bug #1358169 in the wild, ie would it be a needed item for RTM?
<ubot5> bug 1358169 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Avoid double deletion when deleting an incubating component." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358169
<tsdgeos> Mirv: not that i know
<tsdgeos> Mirv: but the fact that you don't see it doesn't mean it's not there
<Cimi> Saviq, so I should keep reading scopestyle and have things look broken?
<Mirv> in a month or so we could have 5.3.2 too (depending a bit on how it can be scheduled to fit in...)
<Cimi> it does not make sense to me
<Cimi> Saviq, part of the scope setting will look themed, part will look of a different color
<Saviq> Cimi, for now things won't look broken because there isn't a scope that sets background or foreground
<Mirv> tsdgeos: true. ok, I'll try to see to its landing to 5.3.0.
<Cimi> Saviq, but there might be in months time
<Saviq> Cimi, file critical bugs with the SDK
<Cimi> Saviq, and RTM code will contain bugs
<Saviq> Cimi, and *if* they don't get fixed in time
<Saviq> Cimi, we'll work around it then
<Cimi> Saviq, we can't add bugs hoping they will get fixed in time IMHO
<Cimi> we don't add bugs period
<Saviq> Cimi, we have to ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not "adding bugs"
<Cimi> that's "add code that now is broken"
<Saviq> Cimi, that's an incomplete feature, dependant on SDK
<Cimi> I don't agree with you on that
<Saviq> Cimi, please just file bugs against unity8 and sdk and let's talk to them
<Saviq> Cimi, what we don't have the time
<Saviq> for
<Cimi> it works for cards are headers because we are responsible for their style
<Saviq> Cimi, untrue
<Cimi> but if we use listitems in scope settings, we know that they are broken
<Saviq> Cimi, header got fixed with icons
<Cimi> yes, by you
<Saviq> no
<Cimi> weeks ago
<Saviq> by SDK team
<Cimi> ah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and it was broken initially, which just got it more attention
<Cimi> Saviq, so you are asking me to add something that is broken?
<Cimi> as soon as someone will use foreground color it will break
<Saviq> Cimi, let's just make sure the bug gets fixed first
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't care of sdk now, I want to fix the branch and get it approved
<Cimi> we can submit a bugreport but I believe what the answer will be
<Saviq> Cimi, I'm annoyed enough already by the chat in -touch about assumptions, presumptions and all that, please don't get me even more annoyed by it here
<Cimi> Saviq, eh??
<Saviq> Cimi, "I believe what the answer will be"
<Cimi> Saviq, the all SDK theming is "if you don't like default, redo the style component"
<Cimi> Saviq, even buttons don't have text color property
<Cimi> Saviq, there is no themeability of fb/bg in sdk...
<Saviq> Cimi, which is a bug that I filed with the SDK
<Cimi> sometimes there is fg (label), sometimes only bg (button)
<Saviq> Cimi, but going "eh, they're not gonna do it anyway" is not getting us anywhere
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't think they are going to fix this by RTM, one week time
<Saviq> Cimi, we need bugs and escalate them
<Cimi> Saviq, I am on lp with the bug page opened
<Cimi> Saviq, just sharing my concern with you...
<Cimi> Saviq, we are both on the same line of thoughts about SDK stuff...
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1358241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1358241 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Listitems should allow color properties for themeability" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... do we actually even want the AP lockscreen tests?
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079042/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a beauty
<Saviq> what's Moth :D
<tsdgeos> no clue tbh
<Cimi> how do I write this? validator: root.mode == "number" ? DoubleValidator {} : undefined
<Cimi> Saviq, ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ping
<Cimi> ok had to declare it anyway outside
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> mzanetti, pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090/comments/562134
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090/comments/562138
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader: good morning
<dandrader> mzanetti, morning
<mzanetti> I see you started working on the lifecycle again :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'll push the stuff into the right-edge ppa so we can test on devices
<dandrader> mzanetti,  just fixing as per https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/lifecycle/+merge/230092/comments/561458
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> dandrader: so seems you broke the MockApplicationManager for tablet mode :/
<mzanetti> that's probably a bit more efforts to get fixed again
<mzanetti> I hope to be finished with a proper test run on the phone/tablet by the time you have fixed that
<dandrader> mzanetti, will check you unity-api/lifecycle comment now
<dandrader> your
<tsdgeos> Saviq: some good news
<tsdgeos> i know how to workaround the crash
<tsdgeos> the luminance: is making it crash
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8079669/ makes it go away
<tsdgeos> now i need to find out why
<tsdgeos> or at least find a better workaround :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, fixed all your latest finding I think
<dandrader> findings
<mzanetti> dandrader: in unity8 too?
<mzanetti> I find that hard to believe :) let me test
<dandrader> mzanetti, the version thing?
<mzanetti> dandrader: the make tryShell in tablet mode?
<dandrader> mzanetti, oh, there's a bunch of new stuff... I said that too soon :)
<mzanetti> :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, so a qml Tansition is also a QtObject?
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, ah, good. so it's doable indeed
<mzanetti> dandrader: but it's not contained in "item.children" but only in "item.data"
<dandrader> right
<mzanetti> dandrader: that's the difference between findChild() and findInvisibleChild()
 * greyback_ stumbled across that last week
<mzanetti> ?
<greyback_> <mzanetti> dandrader: that's the difference between findChild() and findInvisibleChild()
<mzanetti> dandrader: your qtmir branch doesn't build in the ppa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182617174/buildlog.txt.gz
<mzanetti> greyback_: ah :)
<greyback_> mzanetti: I was writing a test to call a function inside q private QtObject, and took me ages to figure out why findChild couldn't find the object
<mzanetti> greyback_: heh, yeah, walking through data always takes ages when doing that on the shell object
<mzanetti> greyback_: that's why findChild normally only walks through children
<greyback_> mzanetti: gotcha
<mzanetti> Saviq: fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1357321/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357321 in Unity 8 "scope images do not load in HSDPA or 3G" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, note Victor could still browse the web and all
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, but he most likely restarted the browser after the roaming step
<mzanetti> (actually I'm not sure if the browser suffers from this)
<mzanetti> I noticed it with other apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, help me out here... remove transition not triggered if the last item in a model is removed... ideas?
<mzanetti> hmm...
<tsdgeos> random stuff: model reset vs model propery removing stuff?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it works on all the other removals
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just the last item is affected, and ListView.onRemove is triggered on it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: model may be doing different code for last?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't look like it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> no other random ideas other than a bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: so there is the thing that delegate0 is never destroyed (for example by cachebuffer)
<mzanetti> don't know why... but maybe that affects this too
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, I didn't mean last as in the last remaining one, just the last one from the end
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you ever looked for a Transition in one of your qmltests?
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, confirmed, no remove on removing the last item: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080113/
<mzanetti> dandrader: I did that with Animations, not sure about Transition itself
<Saviq> a behavior on contentX doesn't help
<mzanetti> meh
<tsdgeos> Saviq: seems that http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080133/ made the crash go away :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh
<dandrader> mzanetti, findInvisibleChildren doesn't seem to find them :(  Maybe I should try to get the transitions array of the StateGroup instead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: let the loop run for a bit more, but it seems that doesn't crash anymore now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we probably should just move the luminance method into C++ anyway
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... maybe worth a try... but if this is giving you a major headache let me know... I thought it should be rather simple to move it over
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah but that change fixing the crash makes me very unhapy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it does suggest a nasty bug
<mzanetti> mterry: updated the lockscreen branch
<mterry> mzanetti, OK finishing up something but will re-look today
<mzanetti> mterry: all tests passing now and the autoconfirm mode is back
<mterry> mzanetti, I asked Olga/Esti about device unlock autoconfirm UI.  we'll see
<mterry> It was part of another thread, forgot to cc you
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<mzanetti> well... I still think its wrong to limit the pin to 4 digits
<mzanetti> if you *really* don't want to press more than 4 buttons you should set a 3 digits pin :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: 10 minutes of looping and working, so do i commit that workaround with a todo? do we have time to properly investigate why this happens? given that i have no clue of that code it may take ages
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just commit the workaround
<tsdgeos> Saviq: confused, i'm in tryCard, have selected "Art, header - grey background", now i go and add     "card-layout": "horizontal", to the template
<tsdgeos> why is the grey background gone?¿
<tsdgeos> Saviq: commit to alt_nav or some other branch?
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: please let me know when you fixed the build issues with your branches (or kick the ppa yoursef)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think one of the previous branches actually introduces this
<Saviq> tsdgeos, header-customizations
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so put it there
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can't it's yours
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and i've already put it in alt_nav fwiw
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, please undo and I'll put it in mine and remerge up
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i also have https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_stable_overview_tests/+merge/231173 that we should integrate somewhen somehow
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to chain it after some branch
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think it doesn't conflict with anything else no
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but truth be told..
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe instead we should make tryCompareFunctions catch?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, wouldn't help in that case anyway
<Saviq> 'cause it'd catch and fail() anyway
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, is good like it is now
<Saviq> gaaaah
<Saviq> and ListView.onRemove causes removeDisplaced to not happen
<Saviq> REALLY?!
<Saviq> WAAAAT
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos please tell me I'm blind or something
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080481/
<Saviq> remove 5, 4, 3
<mzanetti> Saviq: you're blind or something
<Saviq> fooking 3 gets a remove transition !?!?!?!?!
 * mzanetti tries
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> but if you overshoot it
<Saviq> it doesn't
<Saviq> like remove 5, 4
<mzanetti> yeah
<Saviq> drag to overshoot
<mzanetti> just figured the same
<Saviq> WTF
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, what's weird is this:
<mzanetti> scroll to bottom, click on 5, 4
<mzanetti> or, well, one step back
<mzanetti> click on 5, you'll see 4
<mzanetti> then click on 4, you'll see 3
<mzanetti> then click on 3, you'll see 0
<mzanetti> (unless you overshoot)
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, related to the lack of transition
<tsdgeos> looks weird yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, HAH
<Saviq> originY
<mzanetti> aha!
<mzanetti> that sucker again
<Saviq> that's completely stupid
<Saviq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8080531/
<Saviq> on remove of 3 originY changes
<Saviq> which is probably why it decides to do the remove transition for that one
 * Saviq files a QTBUG
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's also worrying
<Saviq> mzanetti, is that they get index: -1
<Saviq> regardless of delayRemove
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> noticed that too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti, https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40846 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40847 https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-40848
<mzanetti> lol... 3
<dandrader> mzanetti you have to add qtmir to the right-edge ppa as well
<dandrader> mzanetti because it's not building. let me see that :-D
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes. I know
<mzanetti> dandrader: what's the question?
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/lifecycle/+merge/230092/comments/562209
<dandrader> mzanetti nevermind. I noticed that there's no qtmir there but only later I saw you telling me about the qtmir build failure in the irc backlog
<mzanetti> ah ok
<dandrader> mzanetti, fixed
<mzanetti> ack
<dandrader> mzanetti hopefully it's all covered now
<mzanetti> lets see... I started the build
<mzanetti> dandrader: looking better
<dandrader> mzanetti it's funny that due to the missing antialiasing in the spread, the screenshots look way better than the live surface there
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> we need to get antialiasing enabled
<mzanetti> greyback_: have you had any success with that? ^
<greyback_> mzanetti: I know how to do it, I just have other things to do first
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> that sounds good... knowing how to do is the hardest part :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know a way around if unity8 is hanging here and won't die when I try to kill it?
<mzanetti> I don't want to reboot again
<mzanetti> uninterruptable sleep
<mzanetti> hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, kill -9 still no go??
<mzanetti> Saviq: nope
<mzanetti> I attached gdb and now that's hanging too :D
<mzanetti> ok. I could kill gdb with -9 again
<mzanetti> but unity8 won't stop...
<mzanetti> ps says Dsl, and the man page says uninterruptable wait (usually hardware) :/
<mzanetti> first time I see this tbh
<mzanetti> dandrader: still no good: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/182633531/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-i386.qtmir_1%3A0.4.1%2B14.10.20140817-0~234%2B201408181736~ubuntu14.10.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dandrader> mzanetti hmmm that virtual method came from mir 0.6.0 release...
<dandrader> back in a bit
<mterry> bregma, hello!  So I saw your pam branch go by.  Do you know why we're seeing two simultaneous prompts on desktop?
<bregma> no, if I did I would have tackled it that way
<bregma> although the reentrancy problem would still be there
<mterry> bregma, are you saying that pam_* isn't reentrant?
 * mterry thought they were
<bregma> well, the second conversation never happens
<bregma> mterry, the first authentication() call happens after Shell::Lockscreen::Component.onCompleted, the second appears to happen as a result of handling the password prompt in the PAM conversation, but taht's not entirely clear
<mterry> bregma, ah...  you have only one account on your machine?
<bregma> certainly not
<mterry> one account that shows up in the unity8 list anyway?
<mterry> ok
<mterry> hmm
<bregma> all of my fictitious friends have accounts too
<mterry> :)
<bregma> it's a test machine, and a certain class of bugs involve signing in on different acocunts (as in, don;t kill all compiz instances when a single user logs out, that's bad)
<Saviq> debatable
<bregma> but I see no list of users in the unity 8 greeter, only in the LightDM greeter
<bregma> it would be even better if I didn't see the Unity 8 greeter as soon as I authenticate through LightDM, but oe problem at a time
<mterry> bregma, yeah that change can be easily made once I make the greeter an optional split again
<mterry> bregma, a quick google indicates PAM is *supposed* to be reentrant.  And I believe unity7 treats it as such
<mterry> Well, I mean, it treats handles as sharable between threads
<mterry> I suspect unity7 doesn't start simultaneous conversations though
<bregma> mterry, I think the problem actually may be the future not getting deleted
 * bregma hopes his own future does not get deleted
<mterry> heh
<mterry> bregma, the future sitting in the futureWatcher object?
<mterry> i.e. the one for the previous QtConcurrent::run()?
<mterry> bregma, at any rate, I don't think your branch as-is will work, because if you switch users in the greeter, we'd need a way to stop old PAM conversation and begin a new one with the new user
<mterry> bregma, but!
<mterry> bregma, I bet you do see only one user in the unity8 list
<mterry> hrm
<mterry> no that hunch doesn't make sense
<bregma> well, the observed facts are that the current code never comes back from authenticating through the Unity 8 greeter, and my patched code does
<bregma> and switching users brings up the LightDM greeter again
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: at some point, we made it so that when running ./run.sh we don't see console output.  Is there a way to get that back?
<Saviq> mterry, you should still get it
<Saviq> mterry, not from dash though
<Saviq> mterry, as that's a separate job and all (not difficult to bring back, just we didn't yet)
<mterry> Saviq, hrm.  I don't see console.log() output
<Saviq> mterry, do you see *any* output when you start it (does it start, for that matter?)
<mterry> unity8 start/running, process 16798
<mterry> MirSurfaceItem::MirSurfaceItem()  "Unity 8 Mock Dash"
<mterry> Application::setSurface - appId= "unity8-dash" surface= MirSurfaceItem (this = 0x1dadf90 , name= "" , parent = 0x0 , geometry = QRectF(0,0 0x0) , z = 0 )
<mterry> ** (unity8:16798): WARNING **: Unable to register app: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Invalid application ID
<mterry> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> mterry, well looks good
<Saviq> mterry, check in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log ?
<mterry> Saviq, ah of course, it's there
<mterry> Saviq, I thought we redirected that to console or something
<Saviq> mterry, but still, if it's there, should be on your console...
<Saviq> mterry, we just do ftail on that file
<Saviq> tailf that is
<mterry> oh...
<mzanetti> I don't see output from run.sh most of the times either
<mzanetti> works sometimes
<mzanetti> but tail -f on the log works
<Saviq> wfm
<dandrader> mzanetti, qtmir should build fine on the ppa now (already triggered the new build)
<Saviq> tedg, hey, in need of a pointer
<Saviq> tedg, we need to ping unity8 on app upgrade / uninstall to update the launcher
<Saviq> tedg, the click hook doesn't know about the session dbus or upstart or anything
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-19
<tedg> Saviq, Hmm, I thought it did because that's how Click checks to see if the app is running and shuts it down, no?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, this calls UAL, so it needs to have access to the session bus. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/lib/click/database.vala#L267
<tsdgeos> Saviq: interestingly the backtrace is different
<tsdgeos> so indeed seems a different thing :S
<tsdgeos> or not...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I assume you're talking about the last crash in DashContent?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yes
<tsdgeos> i think it's a different crash
<tsdgeos> because if i run from qtdeclarative git it doesn't crash (or hasn't for the last 20 min)
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you notice tedg's reply yesterday about click hooks?
<tsdgeos> let me try to see if the incubate patch we spoke yesterday actually fixes this one
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... fell asleep like instantaneously
<Saviq> <tedg> [02:49:58] Saviq, Hmm, I thought it did because that's how Click checks to see if the app is running and shuts it down, no?
<Saviq>  [02:53:25] Saviq, Yeah, this calls UAL, so it needs to have access to the session bus. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~click-hackers/click/trunk/view/head:/lib/click/database.vala#L267
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mzanetti> err...
<mzanetti> but...
<mzanetti> it doesn't :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: my hook is a script that echoes those variables to a file, and they are all empty
<mzanetti> so probably something wrong with the hook still
<mzanetti> Saviq: see anything wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8086809
<Saviq> mzanetti, not really
 * Saviq tries it out
<mzanetti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8086819
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I just went env >
<Saviq> mzanetti, but confirmed it doesn't work
<Saviq> or well, that the env is empty / weird
<Saviq> on hook install it was sane
<Saviq> but on app install it was just 4 random values
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what you suggest?
<mzanetti> going the session route?
<mzanetti> I mean the upstart thing we discusses yesterday
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, we'll need to talk to folks later today
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's find out what's their approach, unfortunately cjwatson isn't around until later this week AFAIR
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! I noticed you did some reviews for MacSlow's unity-notifications
<sil2100> Saviq: could you (or find anyone else from your team) have a take on reviewing his branch? It's a blocker fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005
<Saviq> sil2100, will do
<Saviq> @unity, who wants to take ↑ please?
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Saviq> MacSlow, just one clarification on the above
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm worried that the push notifications backend might send multiple notifications in the name of different services
<Saviq> Chipaca, can you relate to ↑ for us?
<Chipaca> what's that again?
 * Chipaca reads
<Chipaca> I'm not sure what that does
<Chipaca> just skimming the mp, i mean, i can't tell if it's adding senderName to the dbus api, if it's adding it to the libnotify api, or if it's deducing it from the dbus connection
<Chipaca> Saviq: ?
<Chipaca> none of those don't break push notifications, fwiw
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, that's what I wanted clarification on
<Chipaca> Saviq: which that is that?
<Saviq> Chipaca, with MacSlow ;)
<Chipaca> the breaking of push, or the thing that's being implemented?
<Saviq> Chipaca, don't you send more than one notification from the push service if they come in at the same time?
<Chipaca> yes
<Chipaca> not more than one per application at the same time though
<Chipaca> although they could be in quick succession
<Saviq> Chipaca, yeah, that's the point, per application, but I'm worried the change in the above MP actually looks at the dbus sender name
<Saviq> Chipaca, which would mean that you'd be prevented from sending more than one in quick succession
<Saviq> tsdgeos, could you please look through https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/unity8/lp-1356410/+merge/231326
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we might need to do onGotoScope there too
<tsdgeos> Saviq:  sure
<Cimi> where goes the qml log of autopilot?
<Saviq> Cimi, same as everything
<Saviq> Cimi, ~/.cache/upstart/unity8{,-dash}.log
<Cimi> Saviq, I have AP failure on scope settings
<Cimi> Saviq, fixing that...
<Cimi> Saviq, currentIndex related issues
<Cimi> Saviq, hah, found
<Saviq> Cimi, good boy
<Saviq> :P
<Cimi> Saviq, are you sure of this? > +        readonly property int count: status === Loader.Ready && item.hasOwnProperty("count") ? item.count : 0
<Cimi> item && item.count || 0
<Cimi> mmm
<Saviq> Cimi, why not?
<Saviq> Cimi, if item is null, 0
<Saviq> Cimi, if item.count evaluates to false (null, undefined, 0), 0
<Saviq> otherwise item.count
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah indeed...
<Cimi> Saviq, there is sth weird or I am stupid
<Cimi> I'm in autopilot test for open preview, this code http://paste.ubuntu.com/8087581/
<Cimi> preview_list.currentIndex seems 1 here, but log in qml shows 0
<Saviq> Cimi, onCurrentIndexChanged: console.debug(currentIndex)?
<Cimi> 0 0 0
<Cimi> starts from -1 and becomes 0
<Cimi> not 1
<Cimi> I just forced it to 0, let's see
<Cimi> forcing to 0 in the loader is actually 0
<Cimi> test pass
<Saviq> Cimi, sure you get the correct object in autopilot?
<Cimi> Saviq, works with readonly property int currentIndex: status === Loader.Ready && item.hasOwnProperty("currentIndex") ? item.currentIndex : -1
<Cimi> Saviq, but doesn't with readonly property int currentIndex: item && item.currentIndex || -1
<Saviq> Cimi, why do you even need to pass currentIndex up?
<Cimi> Saviq, tests I think
<Saviq> Cimi, just get into the loader in tests instead
<Cimi> Saviq, ok but doesn't answer my mental question "what's wrong in that code"
<mzanetti> soo... I tried to switch over to unity and increased the scale factor for high dpi to 1.5, which causes icons to be 1.5 but fonts to be scale factor 3
<mzanetti> 'cause X11 reports a dpi of 220 which changes fonts already
<mzanetti> anyone else here running unity on a high dpi screen?
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd say the binding is broken somewhere, and you're not really looking at the same property
<Cimi> Saviq, but console.log I put both inside the previewlist and the loader, they all change at the same time
<Cimi> Saviq, unless this is a timing issue
<Cimi> Saviq, having -1 intead 0...
<Cimi> even this works item && item.hasOwnProperty("currentIndex") ? item.currentIndex : -1
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<Cimi> but not item && item.currentIndex || -1
<Saviq> Cimi, well
<Saviq> Cimi, 0 evaulates to false
<Saviq> Cimi, so when currentIndex is 0
<Saviq> Cimi, it would end up -1 in this case
<Cimi> right!!!!!!!!!
<Saviq> Cimi, it only made sense when it was || 0
<Cimi> Saviq, that must be it, thanks!!
<mzanetti> dandrader: pong
<Cimi> Saviq, ok pushed
<greyback_> Saviq: think you'd have a chance to re-visit https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/230270 ?
<greyback_> if not, please point someone else to it
<Saviq> greyback_, yeah, will do
<dednick> Saviq: fix for the indicator bug - https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1328646/+merge/231335
<Saviq> dednick, great, thanks
<facundobatista> Holas
<greyback_> dandrader: I replied to you in  https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/230490
<dandrader> greyback_, !? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/initialSurfaceGeometry/revision/1147
<dandrader> ah right. nevermind that. you're adding it back again
<Cimi> Saviq, finally something that looks sane https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/infographics-august-merge/+merge/231344
<Cimi> took me a while :D
<mzanetti> tedg: ping
<tedg> Good morning mzanetti
<mzanetti> tedg: good morning!
<mzanetti> tedg: so, I saw your reply regarding the session and click hooks
<dednick> Saviq: re the ref/deref thing. I couldn't get it working properly with being able to share the object. If i give the menumodel i create no context, it doesn't seem to delete until the app is close, not when the last ref is released.
<mzanetti> tedg: doesn't work for me :D and thinking about it, it kinda makes sense that the hooks don't have the session exported
<mzanetti> tedg: because there could be multiple sessions running
<dednick> Saviq: and if i give it the createObject context, it just deletes the menumodel regardless if there are other things referencing it.
<tedg> mzanetti, The click user hooks should always be run as the user that they're referencing.
<mzanetti> tedg: yes, its ran as the user phablet, that's fine
<mzanetti> tedg: but it doesn't have DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS exported
<Saviq> dednick, hmm wonder if you forced the garbage collector to run...
<dednick> Saviq: howto?
<tedg> mzanetti, Asking cjwatson about it, worst case you can get it from the file, but it seems like other hooks would use it as well.
 * mzanetti is confused about the channel :=
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> dednick, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qtqml-javascript-qmlglobalobject.html gc()
<mzanetti> tedg: right... we figured the way to get it though the upstart session file and then get-env for the dbus address
<Saviq> dednick, that object needs to be parentless when passed to QML for it to be garbage collected though
<mzanetti> tedg: but that seems a bit...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I talked with cjwatson briefly today
<dednick> Saviq: yup.
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> Saviq: outcome?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and he said this should really work, as those are run *from* the upstart session
<josharenson> If I have a branch in +junk and I need to move it to a 'team branch' so it can be merge elsewhere, can I just push it to ~unity-team ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah, so you mean the hook would be executed multiple times in case of multiple sessions?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then I lost his attention
<Saviq> mzanetti, would have to be yeah (not that we do support multiple sessions yet)
<tedg> mzanetti, Saviq, what do you guys do for legacy apps, a directory watch?
<mzanetti> not sure yet...
<Saviq> tedg, no, we'll only do startup
<Saviq> tedg, as those can only change on OTA
<Saviq> tedg, and if you make your device writable... your fault, reboot :P
<tedg> Saviq, I can write something to .local/share/applications anytime I want :-)
<Saviq> tedg, hmm right forgot .local
<tedg> (or delete)
<Saviq> tedg, sounds like directory watch then, nothing else
<tedg> Saviq, If you make a dbus interface for "changed" I'd recommend setting up an Upstart job with the directory watch that then signals the changed.
<Saviq> tedg, but *later*
<tedg> Saviq, Keeps the code simpler.
<Saviq> tedg, yeah we do
<Saviq> have a dbus interface
<Saviq> sounds like a good idea
<dednick> Saviq: hm. no, doesnt seem to do the trick either.
<mzanetti> I guess I would just do the filesystem watch in the launcher though
<mzanetti> why another process?
<tedg> You can do something like: start on (file FILE=~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop)
<Saviq> dednick, thing is I think they need to get out of scope to get gc'd
<Saviq> dednick, there's no refcounting IIRC
<dednick> Saviq: they should be oos. if the UnitMenuModel cache is destroyed.
<Saviq> actually no, it should be refcounted
<dednick> Saviq: yet they don't really have scope, since they are created without context
<dednick> so the engine is probably their scope
<dednick> well, without parent i mean
<dandrader> greyback_, mzanetti all fixed in the unity8/lifecycle mp
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok... I think we're good code wise now... need to have some little more testing before I feel confident enough to approve
<mzanetti> dandrader: but I don't expect much more breakage
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, so they should be ref'd after all
<tedg> Saviq, Anyway, where I was going, if you make your own directory of links and watch that you'll get the change when the links are updated and a distinction between legacy and click apps.
<tedg> Saviq, You can also use the short appids
<Saviq> dednick, can you read http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qqmlengine.html#ObjectOwnership-enum and see if anything you're doing applies and results in cppownership?
<mzanetti> tedg: ooh! that's awsome
<mzanetti> didn't know that
<mzanetti> tedg: will that still work when we switch to systemd? :)
<Saviq> tedg, mzanetti, but do we care actually? we need to go through all locations regardless
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, we need to get triggered somehow
<tedg> Saviq, Yes, but knowning click or not would be useful for you. And so would be using the short ids because they'd change less.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, we get triggered by the hook, whether the Pattern: is different for us than for click hook
<Saviq> tedg, but then if we monitor .local/share/applications, we'd get notified about any changes there anyway
<Saviq> tedg, short or not
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure I understand. I don't think the click hook will execute when a legacy app is installed/removed, is it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactly, no, but that's not something that tedg was referring to
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you mean the upstart notify ;)
<mzanetti> yes, I meant that
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, because there seem to be two conversations going on in parallel :)
<mzanetti> confusion solved
<mzanetti> there seem to be more than 2 :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I'm still not sure what to do now..
<Saviq> mzanetti, first we need to understand why your hook does not get the right env
<Saviq> mzanetti, join #ubuntu-devel and talk to cjwatson please
<dednick> Saviq: it seems to be working, but don't seem to have any control over garbage collection.
<dednick> Saviq: so don't really know if the models are being deleted.
<dednick> Saviq: which means they will be left running
<Saviq> dednick, well, qDebug() << "deleted!"; to try? ;)
<Saviq> in ~
<dednick> Saviq: yes, well that's what i mean. it's a bit random
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, that's gc for you
<Saviq> dednick, it's not an exact science
<dednick> Saviq: well, i'm not convinced!
<dednick> Saviq: we could be left with models running until app close
<Saviq> dednick, until shell close, which it never does...
<Saviq> dednick, and because it's a cache...
<dednick> Saviq: presicely.
<Saviq> dednick, it's caching things
<Saviq> dednick, but do you mean we'll be leaking them?
<MacSlow> dandrader|afk, Saviq: whoever has time... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090 is passing all AP- and qml-tests again... so another look is welcomed.
<Saviq> dednick, the cache should probably be a factory is all?
<dednick> Saviq: possibly. if we're switching from different profiles
<Saviq> dednick, meaning it keeps a handle on those it created
<Saviq> dednick, and gives the same up if they exist in the cache?
<dednick> Saviq: that's what it does
<Saviq> dednick, then at worst we'll have $number_of_indicators of them hanging around
<Saviq> dednick, what's your worry? mem? cpu usage?
<Saviq> dednick, don't we have them all around anyway for the panel?
<dednick> Saviq: yes. responding to changes in indicators.
<Saviq> dednick, or are those only used in the pages themselves?
<dednick> Saviq: i think we are supposed to be switching indicator profiles when changing from greeter mode to phone mode. which means we'll have indicators*2 models
<dednick> to "normal" mode i mean
<Saviq> dednick, can't the cache be switched to a different profile?
<Saviq> dednick, and really I don't think it's so bad to have them around for a while, they will get gc'd at some point
<Saviq> dednick, but if you're going in and out if them, it's even better to keep them around
<dednick> Saviq: ok, well if you think it's ok then i'm not fussed.
<mzanetti> Saviq: so we're going for a workaround/hack atm, that's for sure. The 2 possibilites we have atm is changing click-scope to execute click hook run-user after package operations or the session file thing from yesterday
<mzanetti> I guess I vote for the session file
<Saviq> dednick, as long as you can see them really getting destroyed
<Saviq> mzanetti, "atm" meaning until we get an update from cjwatson?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<dednick> Saviq: i can see them being destroyed on app shutdown.
<Saviq> mzanetti, or should we just do the upstart thing
<Saviq> dednick, oh well, that sounds like they're not deref'd then on menus closed
<mzanetti> Saviq: atm means, cjwatson can look at it at earliest in september
<Saviq> dednick, so not gc'd
<mzanetti> Saviq: after rtm afaiu
<Saviq> mzanetti, should we just go for the upstart thing anyway
<mzanetti> Saviq: +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, we wouldn't need the click hook at all then
<mzanetti> huh?
<mzanetti> Saviq: why not?
<mzanetti> Saviq: aaa
<Saviq> mzanetti, because we'll be monitoring ~/.local/share/applications already
<mzanetti> you mean tue upstart file watcher
<Saviq> yes
<mzanetti> that actually sounds even better
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. /me doing that
<mzanetti> thanks!
<Saviq> tedg, can you point us at the upstart directory watcher thingy?
<tedg> Saviq, One sec, OTP
<mzanetti> Saviq: iafau its justa  job file with "start on (file FILE=~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop)"
<mzanetti> and the dbus call in exec
<Saviq> ah so it's a bridge
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, sounds good, make it start on /usr/share/applications/*.desktop too
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, and on unity8 startup, but that one probably internally in LauncherBackend
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> MacSlow, btw, please put some context in your branch names, is difficult to find them when they're just named after bugs
<tedg> Cool, looks like you guys got it. Yeah, just using he file bridge.
<tedg> Send the dbus message then cat all the files into /dev/null so the FS loads them into cache :-)
<Saviq> dednick, is the panel not using the cache models?
<dednick> Saviq: everything should be
<MacSlow> Saviq, hehe... I put the bug-# in the name to lead right to it... anyway branches for unity8 and unity-notification with the name "fix-1348092" are the visual-updates for notifications.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it's fine if I actually go to that page
<Saviq> MacSlow, but when I try to use my browser history, that doesn't work any more ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, and then the branches are linked to bugs
<dednick> Saviq: everything that gains a reference to a model should be getting it from the cached model, which is part of IndicatorBase (which both Page & Widget inherit from). So as sson as base goes OOS, then the cached model should be destroyed and references released.
<Saviq> dednick, so how can they ever get deleted if the panel uses it?
<Saviq> dednick, isn't it the same cache both Page and Widget use?
<Saviq> *cached model, that is
<MacSlow> Saviq, true... but seeing (just from looking at branch-names) what is a actual bug-fix vs a test/feature/proof-of-concept branch saves time skimming through a lot of them... imo
<Saviq> MacSlow, I didn't say *do not* put bug numbers in there
<Saviq> MacSlow, just add some context too
<Saviq> MacSlow, and remember we have bugs that are features too ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah... and odd concept ;)
<dednick> Saviq: yes. if we lose an indicator (remove a file for example) the indicator manager will remove the entry from the indicators model. This should then remove both page & widget from the panel.
<Saviq> dednick, ok, and that doesn't happen?
<dednick> Saviq: as far as i know it does. trying to figure it out now.
<Saviq> dednick, or e.g. when you disable the bluetooth indicator (or should that even cause the removal?)
<dednick> Saviq: disabling not necessarily. that might just switch off the visibility.
<dednick> Saviq: which we still need the connection to the model for.
<Saviq> dednick, in that case IMO it's really a moot point to be trying to deleting them, when would an indicator ever disappear?
<Saviq> in real life that is
<dednick> Saviq: well, it's not the removals i was concerned about. was the profile changing.
<Saviq> dednick, ah ok, so yeah, can't we reuse the cache for a different profile, or do we explicitly *not* want to do that
<Saviq> dednick, aaand anyway, tedg, mterry, is the plan to actually switch profiles between greeter/touch in the short term, or just the touch profile going into a stripped down mode when greeter locked?
<dednick> Saviq: we want to allow any number of profiles to exist, but don't really want the ones we're not using to continue running. (or this is what i thought)
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, can we *switch* a cached model to a different profile, not destroy and create one with the different profile?
<mterry> Saviq, last time I spoke to tedg, he suggested the easiest way was for the touch profile to enter a stripped mode itself rather than us switching.  But maybe that implementation preference has changed since then
<Saviq> yeah that's kinda my question
<dednick> Saviq: well, at the moment the cached model will fork. leave the other models as they want and create a new model.
<mterry> Saviq, yeah I guess I'm saying I don't know  ;)
<dednick> for the new profile
<Saviq> mterry, that's I pung tedg on this, too :)
<Saviq> why
<tedg> Saviq, mterry, I think having the stripped profile in teh session makes sense, as the greeter profile.
<tedg> The issue was before is that we were "cheating" in making them the same, just the data was stripped.
<tedg> But I think we should have both in the session and have the stripping go on further down the path.
<Saviq> dednick, so yeah, I would actually think switching the profile on a pre-existing model should be faster than destroying and creating a new one...
<Saviq> dednick, and now we're getting to a "why do we need a cache again?" situation...
<tedg> The actions will still be shared between them.
<dednick> Saviq: does the same thing. needs to wipe the menu and redcreate.
<Saviq> dednick, well, at least it doesn't recreate the object itself, but I agree negligible
<dednick> Saviq: well, the cache is just because multiple things point at the same model. widget/menu, etc.
<Saviq> dednick, just two - page and widget, right?
<Saviq> dednick, so in theory we could pass just one object between them
<dednick> Saviq: well, there is also another thing that sorts out the visible/invisible items
<Saviq> dednick, but sure, the cache gives us some encapsulation
<Saviq> dednick, ok, so for now just have a look please whether switching profiles actually gc's them as expected
<dandrader> MacSlow, did you fix that Image.visible property expression I commented about?
<MacSlow> dandrader, don't recall seeing that... looking again.
<MacSlow> dednick, you turn
<dandrader> MacSlow, it was a comment in the diff, easy to miss
<MacSlow> dandrader, it is in ~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092, right?!
<MacSlow> dandrader, ah... found it... was in the first revision of that branch
<greyback_> Saviq: FYI I've stuff in silo16 - and unity8 is in there. Lemme know if I'm risking a conflict
<Saviq> greyback_, you are risking it, but when d'you plan to land?
<greyback_> Saviq: was hoping today
<Saviq> greyback_, no worries then, I'll rebase
<greyback_> ok thanks
<anpok> on applicatin start, what is drawing the application name and rotating dots?
<greyback_> anpok: unity8
<mzanetti> vesar: hey, quick question:
<mzanetti> vesar: we're about to land the app lifecycle stuff
<mzanetti> vesar: which allows keeping screenshots in the spread if an app is killed because of low memeory
<mzanetti> vesar: so that seems to work fine, but takes a few seconds to respawn the app when selected in the spread
<mzanetti> I told you about this in our last weeks meeting
<mzanetti> vesar: should we land it as is for now and wait until you come up with something to fix it? or have an idea already what we could/should do?
<mzanetti> i.e. spinner on top or whatever
<mzanetti> we can refine it later in any case
<Saviq> greyback_, fyi, I've a lp:~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync branch that I reuse for sync MPs
<Saviq> greyback_, only problem if there's more than one sync in progress, but that should be rare
<greyback_> Saviq: noted
<Saviq> greyback_, good thing it just pulls trunk fine with bzr pull, no conflicts or anything
<greyback_> Saviq: yep, my u8 changes were small enough
<Saviq> greyback_, how's u8 related to what I wrote above? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me hit up vesar about this here
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks
<greyback_> Saviq: oh misread, sorry
<greyback_> context switch fail
<Saviq> @unity any design inquiries as I'll be going over to that part of the office?
<Saviq> greyback_, kk, must be the underscore
<mterry> none that they probably don't know about
<Saviq> mterry, sure they know, maybe they need reminding? ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: there was one about how to handle restarting app for vesa
<Saviq> kgunn, yup, that's what mzanetti just asked
<kgunn> oops :)
<Saviq> @unity or design reviews maybe? I'm still here until tomorrow after lunch, so can impose myself on them :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we ok in the "see less" stuck on bottom decisions?
<Cimi> I've some annoying headache... I'll afk for a bit...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will confirm
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... and that pull up thingie in scopes
<mzanetti> but I guess that's a more general discussion
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean the hint?
<Saviq> mzanetti, what about it?
<mzanetti> yeah... that it hides the activityindicator
<mzanetti> and in general shouldn't be there (go away) I guess
<mzanetti> we talked about that last week
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it is it's the current desired design
<Saviq> mzanetti, will need a larger wave of rethinking to change this
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll get the lockscreen a design review too then
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't :D
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> @unity: ah just remembered (or did I say that before?), please make sure to do newline after a brief commit message in case there's more to describe, this way we get concise changelogs but still verbose commit msgs
<Saviq> s/newline/empty line/
<dandrader> Saviq, that didn't work for qtmir
<Saviq> dandrader, this only happened recently
<Saviq> dandrader, like last week
<dandrader> Saviq, the changelog added the brief line *and* the long description
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, one of the reasons why it happened last week ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, because I complained
<dandrader> :D
<Saviq> greyback_, in case you'll be rebuilding unity8, please pull in all the top-acked branches into your silo, I'll help testing
<greyback_> Saviq: I wasn't planning on a rebuild, but in case I do, ok
<MacSlow> dandrader|lunch, fixed that visible-thing too
<Saviq> greyback_, you still might need to, pending results from my -api review ;)
<greyback_> Saviq: oh a power play, how naughty
<Saviq> or at least your reactions to it by noew
<Saviq> -e
<Saviq> greyback_, I like to think that's not what happened, the review was in earlier ;)
<greyback_> bah, missed that
<greyback_> Saviq: "why not Binding?" - how do you propose it could work?
<greyback_> syntactically I mean
<mterry> Saviq, regarding the changelog endline thing...  shouldn't we just fix the tool to enforce a newline?
<AlbertA2> kgunn: adb shell cat /usr/share/ubuntu-touch-session/usc-wrapper
<kgunn> ta
<Saviq> mterry, enforce it where?
<Saviq> greyback_, callback: function boo() { }
<Saviq> dandrader__, greyback_, you around?
<Saviq> I got a phone in the edge-lock state
<dandrader__> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> and it's WEEEIRD
<Saviq> mumble?
<dandrader> ok
<greyback_> Saviq: that syntax is valid?
<Saviq> greyback_, why wouldn't it be? a function is just an object
<Saviq> greyback_, another possible syntax:
<Saviq> function blah() { }
<Saviq> foo: blah
<Saviq> greyback_, you wouldn't be able to assign it to a property if it wasn't an object
<greyback_> Saviq: I guess, my JS-foo ain't too high. But AppMan is a singleton, so have to use Binding{} somehow
<Saviq> greyback_, sure, Binding { target: ApplicationManager; property: "callback"; value: function foo() { } }
<greyback_> not the most readable line IMO
<Saviq> greyback_, not one line ;)
<Saviq> greyback_, didn't want to span multiple lines
<greyback_> Saviq: ok you can use my silo, just don't screw it up. I'm not ready for a rebuild, but add your crap to it
<Saviq> greyback_, I thought you'd do that ;)
<Saviq> greyback_, aanyway tomorrow
<greyback_> sabotage
<mterry> Saviq, enforce it in the tool that concatenates changelog entries (sorry, was out for a doctor's appt)
<kgunn> greyback_: i'm +1 on the qtmir testing
<kgunn> tested on n4, n7, n10
<kgunn> greyback_: actually...i just noticed, clock app specifically on the n10 the clock does shift up just a tad, but all other apps look ok
<kgunn> wonder if its just clock app on a mainstage layout isn't quite ready for primetime ?
<greyback_> kgunn: not sure , will look into it tomorrow
<dandrader> Saviq I think I found the variable that could disable mouse event emulation for good if not reset properly
<dandrader> It's QQuickWindowPrivate::touchMouseId.
<dandrader> mterry ping
<mterry> dandrader, hello
<dandrader> mterry when you are on the swipe-to-unlock lockscreen, should you be able to access the launcher and indicators or not?
<mterry> dandrader, you should be able to if you have no passphrase.  You may be experiencing either bug 1358340 or bug 1357230
<ubot5> bug 1358340 in Unity 8 "[Indicators] Complete greeter profiles" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358340
<ubot5> bug 1357230 in Unity 8 "After booting, indicators and launcher can't be pulled in over Greeter" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357230
<dandrader> mterry thanks. just asking because it's not obvious to me what's the expected behavior
<kgunn> popey: you on?
<popey> kgunn: yo
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> popey: so trying to repro bug 1327547
<ubot5> bug 1327547 in mir (Ubuntu) "mirscreencast crash on flo #73" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1327547
<popey> oooh, olde
<kgunn> i killed powerd
<kgunn> i verified unity8 is running
<kgunn> how do i start an app ?(i assume some incantation with desktop file...which i don't do often)
<kgunn> @olde ...yeah, house cleaning
<popey> adb shell sudo -u phablet -i start application APP_ID=foo
<popey> where foo is the app id, com.ubuntu.appname
<popey> I think
<kgunn> got it
<popey> thats what my manky script does anyway
<kgunn> hmmm, i just get a "failed to start"
<popey> balls
<popey> lemme try here
<popey> ah hang on
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.402
<popey> that worked
<popey> so basically get the .desktop file name from ~/.local/share/applications and strip .desktop off it
<popey> thats what my script does
<kgunn> :-/
<kgunn> i'm sure it's me somehow
<popey> doing it as phablet user, right?
<kgunn> yeah for sure, via phablet-shell...so logged in as user not via adb
<popey> same here
<kgunn> popey: if that matters
<popey> kgunn: while you're here.. ☻
<kgunn> oh boy
<popey> I have been talking to someone about porting their game framework to Ubuntu touch
<popey> which may have dependencies somewhere down the line on x which needs porting to mir
<popey> do we have a list of things that are non-toolkits which need porting
<popey> or is it "as and when they come up" and do we give them help?
<popey> (i realise you guys are super busy)
<kgunn> popey: prob is x got to be a monster...so yeah, we kinda gotta look at stuff in a one off fashion of a) do we wanna add some extension
<kgunn> and b) then figure out where/when to fit that in
<kgunn> but we're open for discussion
<popey> thats what I figured
<popey> I'll see how far he gets, the good news is all his stuff is open
<popey> and runs on android, ios and others already
<kgunn> oh yeah...in that case, we're more like android/ios
<kgunn> i'm simplifying...but just saying, we're a little hesitant to add x extension if they're not really needed
<kgunn> popey: no matter what i can't seem to start the app from the command line, is there some precondition i'm missing?
<popey> kgunn: not that I'm aware of
<popey> whats the full output of you running the command?
<kgunn> popey: phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/.local/share/applications$ start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.393.desktop
<kgunn> start: Job failed to start
<popey> ah no
<popey> omit .desktop
<popey> start application APP_ID=com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar_0.4.393
<kgunn> ta
<popey> do that
<kgunn> yep
<kgunn> popey: ok to use phablet-screenshot for that portion ?
<pdo_fn14> I think HUD doesn't work properly for another language, it's only designed for English.
<pdo_fn14_> Sorry suddenly disconnected.
<pdo_fn14_> Give a try With Trusty and Utopic still same problem who can't fulfilled menus in some query non-english language.
<pdo_fn14_> Example, try to type "inf" when rhythmbox playing music and Using Indonesian as Primary Ubuntu Language, it's won't show "Info Program".
<pdo_fn14_> Trying to search these Unity Bug in LP, but no result.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-20
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi. I have a silo with unity-scopes-shell in it ready to be landed (it does the RTM sync with settings, etc in it)
<pete-woods> I'm guessing you can predict the question. but are you happy with me landing it (and then you rebuild unity-scopes-shell in your silo)
<Saviq> pete-woods, go for it
<pete-woods> Saviq: thanks! :)
<seb128> Saviq, hey, r.e https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005 ... do you have an url to a design document? I'm unsure people are along the same line on what are the requirements, from reading the comments
<Saviq> seb128, just sent a comment there
<Saviq> seb128, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005/comments/563142
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, seb128: I did not expect this particular issue to cause that much discussion
<seb128> hum
<seb128> MacSlow, the behaviour seems wrong and likely to create user visible issues (like missing notifications)
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts/+merge/231363
<seb128> did CI stop building amd64 debs?
<MacSlow> seb128, well non snap-decision notifications were ok to be missed as far as I can remember... even on the phone
<seb128> MacSlow, is that written down somewhere in a design spec?
<seb128> MacSlow, I find it weird, we never did that on desktop, we always queued those
<larsu> Saviq: this design document doesn't really think about a typical phone user...
<Saviq> seb128, it never kept them around
<MacSlow> seb128, larsu, Saviq: that spec has gone through too many design-hands in a too short time-period and several things got lost in between... thus the knowledge-base is very different in all involved "camps"
<larsu> MacSlow: exactly. What I'm arguing is that the MR is clearly wrong, even though the design document says this is what we want. We should talk to design about it
<Saviq> seb128, yes it is, see https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1puQ9Z0yKqzsQ1VQ1OOBkxgp78iWGnAhAkFXWJFTWIrE/edit#heading=h.zf8gzpeasuio for example
<Saviq> larsu, seb128, MacSlow, remember that that's what we have the notification centre for, too, the missed notifications should end up there
<seb128> Saviq, I'm not speaking about keeping, but about displaying them at least
<seb128> Saviq, well, imho things shouldn't go missing from screen, expect if you opted out
<larsu> Saviq: hm? What puts them there?
<Saviq> larsu, right now, the application, soon, the post office
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, it's explicitly mentioned in that spec that they can "get lost" in the sense they will never be displayed as a bubble
<larsu> craziness
<seb128> Saviq, :-(
<seb128> I'm glad we still have unity7 for desktop :p
<seb128> we should talk to designers out of that
<larsu> clearly
<seb128> Saviq, MacSlow: do you know who is the design to talk to about those?
<MacSlow> seb128, yes...
<larsu> mpt!
 * larsu hides
<Saviq> not any more I don't think
<mpt> \o/
<MacSlow> larsu, no... mpt no longer does work on those...
<larsu> sadly
<MacSlow> larsu, seb128: Daniela and Esti do notifictions on the phone now
<seb128> MacSlow, what about "notifications with convergence in mind"
<seb128> MacSlow, we don't design an OS that works on the phone but sucks on desktops
 * larsu thinks this doesn't even work on phones
<seb128> larsu, well, you are less likely to be looking at your phone screen all day long, so I guess notification bubbles are less important there, as long as they are recorded in the notification log/indicator
<seb128> but on my desktop I don't want to miss IRC pings just because designers decided it's fine to ignore a ping just because 2 people pinged me
<Saviq> aaaanyway
<MacSlow> seb128, the update an existing notification is still in place and available on the phone...
<Saviq> MacSlow, did you manage to still reproduce the issue on the phone? with your example py?
<MacSlow> seb128, but e.g. I've had to axe the "append"-feature on the phone... which was introduced on the desktop for e.g. IRC-ping use-cases
<seb128> MacSlow, so, in which case do we dismiss notifications?
<MacSlow> Saviq, not yet
<seb128> MacSlow, get the "on the phone" out of your mind, that's supposed to be a convergent OS
<seb128> you need to support the IRC usecase
<seb128> you can't say "it's only a phone, screw that", it's going to bite us back
<MacSlow> seb128, talk with Design not me .)
<larsu> seb128: but if I have my screen on right now, I don't want to miss notifications
<seb128> larsu, yeah, not sure what's the rational there
<seb128> MacSlow, k, but please don't push those buggy changes in until we talk to design then
<seb128> MacSlow, daniela and esti you say?
<MacSlow> seb128, correct...
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, I've asked them to be on IRC daily, thus to have easier reach to engineering and vice versa
<seb128> do you know if they are there/what nicknames they use?
<Saviq> seb128, not around atm
<Saviq> seb128, mup knows nicknames
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<MacSlow> seb128, dferrai and ...
<MacSlow> seb128, forgot Esti's nick...
<Saviq> estibaliz
<seb128> MacSlow, don't worry, Saviq said mup has those
<MacSlow> seb128, aht ehre you go...
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx
<seb128> Saviq, MacSlow: thanks
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: so in order to unblock the train - for the moment - due to LP: #1354406, if I make multiple notifications from the same app (using the same app/sender-name) work with the backend... would be be happy?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<MacSlow> Saviq, larsu: not saying we should not talk about this to Design and ask for more convergence-robust UX-design
<MacSlow> Saviq, then I'll do that
<Saviq> MacSlow, we need to fix the real failure, not prevent it from happening
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll be looking into the whole thing
<dednick> Saviq: Fixed up the indicator branch now i think. Using qml ownership and seems to get deleted on GC.
<dednick> Saviq: i was reading about the performance of gc in qml, and it seems to indicate that we should probably be scheduling some manual gc at times. Apparently it only gets done when memory gets scarse. Perhaps after turning off the screen we should schedule a gc.
<Saviq> dednick, trueth
<seb128> Saviq, can we get https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dismiss-old-pam-prompts/+merge/231363 in the next unity8 landing?
<Saviq> seb128, we will for sure
<seb128> Saviq, thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, is there a reason why you use header customisation as prerequisite for branches like card attributes?
<Saviq> Cimi, tried to get away from conflicts
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> karni: ping
<karni> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> karni: i'm not sure i undersntad https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1316660
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1316660 in Unity 8 "Scope preview should use SDK's Expandable*s" [Medium,Triaged]
<karni> sure, 1 sec
<tsdgeos> karni: are you complaining about that the user needs to scroll the view after clicking the combo?
<karni> tsdgeos: I'm not complaining, I'm reporting :D After clicking the combo (which is (or used to be) a hack, not an SDK expandable [as Savi-q called it at the time]), if it overflows the bottom of the screen (say, there's many buttons collapsed), you need to scroll the whole screen to see them
<karni> tsdgeos: i.e. imagine I have enough content that I have [ More ] [ foobar ] buttons at the bottom
<karni> when I press the [ More ] button, part of the 3 (so, not so many) buttons overflows the bottom edge of the screen
<Saviq> karni, Expandable is unrelated to the combo button
<tsdgeos> karni: does overflow mean you can't get them? or it means the user has to scroll to them?
<karni> tsdgeos: I don't mind what component is used, what I mean is the lack of "auto scroll" when they're shown
<Saviq> karni, but yeah, the fact that you want it to scroll magically as it expands, that's the Expandable
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the latter
<karni> tsdgeos: I need to scroll there down
<tsdgeos> karni: so you want autoscroll
<tsdgeos> karni: can you update the subject? i think it'd be more clear
<tsdgeos> something like "preview combo should autoscroll to make sure its child buttons are on screen"
<tsdgeos> or something
<tsdgeos> which is frankly what we want
<karni> tsdgeos: I'd be happy to. I actually updated it initially after Savi-q's suggestion, because my title sucked lol :D
 * karni fixes
<karni> I suppose the intention was the title would contain a possible suggestion for the fix :)
<tsdgeos> because with that description i am not sure it's such a problem sure, the user has to scroll, but sill can do most of his stuff
<tsdgeos> it's not like things explore :D
<karni> tsdgeos: yes, they don't explore :) it's just an UI annoyance. and since it's in previews (and scopes are important to Phone), I guess it would be a 'nice to have' category
<karni> *they don't explode
<karni> haha, I repeated the same typo
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-empty-attributes/+merge/231076
<Cimi> commented
<dandrader> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092/+merge/228090/comments/563206
<dandrader> MacSlow, is it a preexisting unstable AP test? could it be because jenkins is missing lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1348092 ?
<dandrader> mzanetti, greyback, so what's next for the lifecycle branches?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I'm charging my Nexus 10 to give it a run there, but if that's good I'll approve
<greyback> dandrader: mzanetti was doing most of the review, so if he's happy, I'm happy
<tsdgeos> larsu: can confirm i'm correct in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1359152 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359152 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "indicator-messages has no .pot nor .po files" [Undecided,New]
 * mzanetti hopes 5% battery is enough to flash the N10
<greyback> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-api/surfaceSizerCallback/+merge/230270 - I tried your Binding idea, fails as QJSValue not a QVariant. Can convert, think it worth it?
<tsdgeos> need to reboot router 75% packet loss
<mzanetti> Saviq: will we get the brightness slider in the indicators back?
<mzanetti> or is that gone for good?
<facundobatista> Holas
<mzanetti> \o
<Saviq> mzanetti, didn't know it was gone
<mzanetti> Saviq: I miss it really hard
<mzanetti> Saviq: the auto doesn't cut it
<mzanetti> its too bright at night, too dark in daylight sun
<mzanetti> I'm not even sure if it changes automatically any more
<mzanetti> Saviq: any outcome for the inactive app thing yesterday?
<mzanetti> Saviq: otherwise I'd say we get daniel's branch landed as is for now and can pimp visuals later
<Saviq> mzanetti, inactive meaning getting resumed?
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090/comments/562846
<mzanetti> ah ok. thanks
<mzanetti> ok... I vote for a new branch, dandrader, your opinion? ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, me too. already replied to that comment yesterday
<mzanetti> dandrader: found a failing test
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/+merge/230090/comments/562911
<tsdgeos> Mirv: Saviq: we had a ppa with "newer" qt, right?
<dandrader> dang it
<mzanetti> yeah, just seen the comment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if anywhere... https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta2
<tsdgeos> yep
<larsu> tsdgeos: indicator-messages has quite a few translated strings in it. Translations come from launchpad. No idea how it works exactly (but seb128 might)
<seb128> larsu, tsdgeos: I was just looking at that
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-messages has strings but not updated ones
<seb128> let me debug/fix it
<larsu> thanks
<dandrader> Saviq, should all qmltests pass fine with trunk?
<dandrader> I'm getting loads of failures in "make testCard"
<dandrader> mzanetti, ^^^ ?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: Saviq: bookmark https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<Mirv> but yes, beta2 atm
<Mirv> I think I need to delete unity-scopes-shell + api temporarily from there since trunks had '+rtm' version numbers for a moment so now new builds won't get automatically built
<Saviq> dandrader, passes here?
<Saviq> dandrader, and jenkins isn't too fussy about them either?
<dandrader> Saviq, what's wrong with my desktop environment then....
<Saviq> dandrader, can you paste the output?
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, I do build unity8 on a separate directory, not inside a ./build subdir. that might be it
<dandrader> let me try building it inside a ./build subdir...
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, just go ./build.sh
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! How are the reviews of the two blocker merges going? ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: passes here too
<Saviq> sil2100, one's almost there (datetime), solution for the other is being worked on, the original solution did not meet expectations ;)
<sil2100> Awwww :<
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, good to hear, we're waiting for those with anticipation
<sil2100> Saviq: is there a possibility for a fix today still?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, that's exactly the problem. A bug in the Card tests I say having to expect that it's built in a source subdir
<Saviq> sil2100, unlikely to land today still (especially seeing how I'm running for the airport in a mo, unless kgunn takes that on)
<sil2100> I might poke him later on then, we would love getting rid of TRAINCON asap
<mzanetti> bregma: hey, I heard you're working on high dpi support
<bregma> mzanetti, yes, and it works for me
<mzanetti> it works for me to!
<mzanetti> its awesome!
<mzanetti> still a few things here and there
<mzanetti> like count emblems on the launcher etc are still tiny (I reported a bug in LP already for that)
<bregma> mzanetti, yes, there's a delayed patch in the queue for that already
<mzanetti> bregma: but also for instance the mail status icons in thunderbird are so tiny that you can't really see what they are
<mzanetti> or the thread expand/collapse triangle seems hardcoded small too
<bregma> mzanetti, there are plenty of poorly written applications out there that need fixing upstream
<mzanetti> yeah, I agree
<bregma> firefox makes my life miserable
<mzanetti> bregma: oh, taht works fine for me
<mzanetti> bregma: install the nosquint plugin
<mzanetti> bregma: and in about:config set devPixelsPerPx to 1.5
<mzanetti> bregma: but yeah, I think we should automatically install/set those things if detected
<bregma> it's just the chrome that's wrong, the content is OK
<mzanetti> bregma: yeah, the about:config thing fixes the crome
<mzanetti> chrome
<bregma> but like Gnome, it's broken by design on multiple heterogenous displays
<mzanetti> bregma: hmm... for me that is fixed by hardware (macbook pro)
<mzanetti> bregma: seems the graphic chip scales it so it looks the same as on the highdpi screen
<mzanetti> bregma: but anyways, my question: does it make sense if I collect such things as the thunderbird issues in Launchpad?
<mzanetti> or will they just be ignored and waited for upstream to fix things
<mzanetti> ?
<bregma> well, they should be filed as bugs against project in Launchpad so they can be tracked and fixed, but there isn't really a good central project to file them against
<mzanetti> so what would you suggest I should do?
<mzanetti> bregma: ah right, one more thing... the mouse is tiny when above unity elements. its fine when inside other windows. you don't happen to know a fix for that?
<bregma> mzanetti, I'm thinking the best way to track cross-package HDPI bugs would be a metaproject, since it gives the best reporting ability, but I'll want to consult other folks and get back on that
<mzanetti> bregma: cool, works for me
<bregma> as for the cursor size problem, I would suggest filing a bug against Unity, we'll have someone look into it (I believe we did some work on the cursor not too long ago)
<mzanetti> ack, will do. thanks bregma!
<Saviq> greyback, you saw Project ERROR: lttng-ust development package not found
<Saviq> greyback, the gles sync needs you to update deps
<Saviq> kgunn, I'm flying home, won't be there until late, if you wanna land greyback's silo 16 and dednick's fix, they would need a re-review that I won't be able to do
<Saviq> kgunn, if you'd want to sort that out, there's also some other top-acked branches of unity8 that we could land
<kgunn> Saviq: yack
<kgunn> ...or ack
<kgunn> or both
<kgunn> altho i think greyback's unity8 mp has addressed the needs fixings
<kgunn> Saviq: and tsdgeos you each had one https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/initialSurfaceGeometry/+merge/230490
<kgunn> Saviq: ;) i got ya...will get as many approved as possible and rebuild
<Saviq> k, I'm off o/
<kgunn> safe travels
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> kgunn: sooo! Could you make sure the work on the 3 blockers we have is prioritized above anything else?
<mzanetti> bregma: hah! just figured the about:config devPixelsPerPx trick works in thunderbird too!
<kgunn> sil2100: yes! those are #1....the 2 date/time indicator ones have an mp i'm trying to get reviewed/approved
<kgunn> the dual notification one needs a little more time
<kgunn> tsdgeos: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1328646/+merge/231335 as well ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: sure
<MacSlow> Saviq, current trunk (unity8, unity-notifications) does correctly handle multiple notifications (any type) from the same app... I've yet to run that same test on my N4... latest image-update did fail and I've to reflash it.
<sil2100> kgunn: thanks!
<sil2100> kgunn: we're really pressured by the need of a new promoted image
<tsdgeos> mterry: are you sim pin guy?
<mterry> tsdgeos, mzanetti mostly, but maybe me as well
<tsdgeos> mterry: any clue what may be causing this? https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~aacid/sim.mp4
<tsdgeos> it happens say 1 out of 4 times i write the PIN wrong
<mterry> tsdgeos, that black screen thing?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yep
<mterry> tsdgeos, mzanetti would know -- something about how we receive notifications or something?
<mterry> I remember hearing that in the past
<tsdgeos> mterry: mzanetti: is there a bug about it?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I don't know
 * mzanetti reads
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, that's the notifications thing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it closes the screen, and if its wrong it reopens it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: eh?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I think Wellark is supposed to fix this
<tsdgeos> which notification
<tsdgeos> there's no notification :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the SIM pin entry is a notification
<mzanetti> a snap decision
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> but why black screen
<tsdgeos> and moreover with a text on the top left
<tsdgeos> is that the notification being slowly built up?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I guess a bug in the notifications code... it paints the default background color for a bit
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> MacSlow: ^ ^
<mzanetti> fix it :P
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: anyways, the proper thing is to not close the notification until we know the status
<mzanetti> instead of closing and reopening. however, I don't know what the ETA on that is
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> mzanetti, tsdgeos: I don't think I can do much about this... right now at least with on my back 1354406
<mzanetti> Is there a way to stop files from opening every time I plug the phone?
<tsdgeos> dednick: curious about the change in qml/Panel/Indicators/IndicatorBase.qml in https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1328646/+merge/231335
<tsdgeos> dednick: is it just stylistic? or has real impact?
<dednick> tsdgeos: impact
<tsdgeos> dednick: interesting, what's the difference between the alias and the property?
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh right. sorry, i thinking you were talking about the mp in general. That change was regarding Saviqs comment "There's a problem with using types like this in properties... Those objects get created on parent object creation, just to be replaced with the bound one and destroyed"
<dednick> tsdgeos: but that was for the UnityMenuModel property
<tsdgeos> dednick: ah right
<dednick> tsdgeos: but not entirely convinced on that point.
<tsdgeos> dednick: it'd be created twice
<tsdgeos> one for the property and one for the right hand side and one for the left hand side
<tsdgeos> QML "bug"
<dednick> tsdgeos: i c. but isn't it a "pointer" ?
<tsdgeos> nope
<tsdgeos> it' even "better"
<tsdgeos> if you do
<tsdgeos>  property RootActionState rootActionState: null
<tsdgeos> it still creates one and then assigns null
<tsdgeos> to the pointer :D
<tsdgeos> needs some work
<dednick> tsdgeos: eek
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> dednick: code looks good, i'll test it in the phone now
<mzanetti> mterry: reviewed this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot/+merge/231015
<mterry> mzanetti, OK
<MacSlow> Saviq, not sure if you seen it... provided an small update on LP: #1354406 https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005/comments/563303
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1354406 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "PIN-locked phone becomes unresponsive after simultaneous alarms" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<mzanetti> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot/+merge/231015/comments/563347
<mterry> mzanetti, :(
<mterry> I tried it...
 * mterry tests more
<mzanetti> mterry: well, let me know if you need logs or something
<mzanetti> mterry: I installed the packages from jenkins and rebooted
<mzanetti> nothing...
<tsdgeos> mterry: ping
<mterry> mzanetti, and you have a locked SIM I suppose.  I was using the phonesim package to fake it
<mterry> mzanetti, oh do you have the connectivity branch installed?
<mterry> mzanetti, linked in the description
<mterry> tsdgeos, yo
<mzanetti> hmm
<tsdgeos> mterry: the ""Incorrect passcode. Try again." thing comes from ubuntu-system-settings, right?
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah if you're switching passwords
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: didn't work
<tsdgeos> my clock is still in the past
<tsdgeos> though it did update after a while
<tsdgeos> interesting
<mzanetti> mterry: that explains things... stupid me...
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. that's weird.
<dednick> tsdgeos: perhaps i fixed one thing but missed something else
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm testing your suggested change of instantiating QDBusInterface on the fly.  I'm concerned with how that interacts with an asyncCall, hence the test
<mzanetti> ah... I see
<tsdgeos> dednick: let me try to get a video
<dednick> tsdgeos: did it happen immediately, or take awhile?
<tsdgeos> to update?
<tsdgeos> say a few seconds
<dednick> tsdgeos: to stop syncing
<tsdgeos> i was able to clearly see the old time
<tsdgeos> came here, wrote it was wrong
<tsdgeos> when i looked at the phone again was fine
<tsdgeos> dednick: oh just after a reboot
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. well the sync only happens once every few seconds, so it's possible the labels are getting out of date
<dednick> might not be updating if screen is off
<tsdgeos> dednick: did take something like 15 secs to recover
<tsdgeos> dednick: can we make that trigger on screen unlock?
<tsdgeos> it defeats the only purpose of a mobile phone
<tsdgeos> that is to replace my watch
<tsdgeos> if it can't tell the time correctly :D
<tsdgeos> dednick: or has nothing to do with this thing?
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: I'm a bit closer to the cause of the "blocking/invisible" snap-decisions... it's some opacity-animation-related issue... certainly the frontend... not the backend
<dednick> tsdgeos: true :)
<kgunn> AlbertA2 greyback ....so i lost track, but with the flashing dash on app start...were you guys thinking there was an errant alpha
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: disabling the opacity-animation "solves" the issue... so that's our fallback plan at least :)
<AlbertA2> kgunn: yeah, the first frame from a client
<kgunn> wondering if it might relate to MacSlow 's issue here ^
<AlbertA2> is blank for some reason
<AlbertA2> which in a nested case, since transparency is enabled
<AlbertA2> will also have transparent alpha
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: still trying to figure out why the opacity-animation can get stuck at opacity=0 (leading to invisible nsap-decisions)
<greyback> kgunn: I don't think the two issues are related
<kgunn> MacSlow: can you go ahead and gen up an MP with disabling opacity-animation in order to unblock....and we'll keep you working on the bug, but without all the pressure :)
<mzanetti> mterry: \o/
<kgunn> greyback: what's your line of thinking as to why that wouldn't be related ? (sorry..curious)
<mterry> mzanetti, worked this time?  sweet
<mzanetti> mterry: yes. still can't do emergency calls though
<MacSlow> kgunn, was about to suggest that now that I added another comment on the initial bug... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005/comments/563356
<mterry> ?
<mzanetti> mterry: but I guess not on your plate
<mterry> hm
<mterry> mzanetti, I thought I fixed that
<mzanetti> mterry: well, says no network
<mzanetti> mterry: yes, it opens the dialer
<mterry> mzanetti, oh ah
<greyback> kgunn: sure. The flashing dash issue is due to the first frame (or 2) of an application apparently being not be drawn in - and therefore fully transparent - which lets the dash shine through underneath briefly, until app draws a frame which is opaque
<mzanetti> mterry: but the dialer says no network
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah I'm throwing my hands up on that front  :)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> mterry: granted
<MacSlow> kgunn, still want to do some more tests on the N4 to further verify the validity of the unblocking work-around.
<kgunn> MacSlow: please do
<greyback> kgunn: something is odd in Mir, as I've QtComp designed to only show a client surface when it has drawn to it. So something confused somewhere
<mzanetti> mterry: but...
<kgunn> greyback: i was just thinking in the notification case, its likely to draw 1(or2) frames...then nothing else....so it'd be invisible, just like the first few frames of an app
<mzanetti> mterry: I entered the pin wrong 3 times... still asks me for the pin
 * kgunn grabs snack
<mzanetti> well, still not your issue, I realize
<greyback> kgunn: snap decision is drawn by unity8/compositor itself. It does not go through mir's client buffer codepath
<greyback> kgunn: so I expect it to be a QML bug
<anpok> i try to debug a mesa crash with unity8-dash - what do I have to do to mimic unity8 and launch unity8-dash myself?
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: the workaround does really unblock us... the two-alarms-at-the-same time issue no longer happens... MP is incoming
<Wellark> mzanetti: I will fix it once I get there
<Wellark> "soon"
<mzanetti> Wellark: which one?
<Wellark> the sim dialog acting weird
<Wellark> I will probably encounter it many times when I add dual sim stuff to the pin unlock dialog
<Wellark> and that has to happen before we can land automatic sim unlocking from the greeter
<mzanetti> Wellark: why that?
<mzanetti> Wellark: we're landing that about now
<mzanetti> right... because otherwise the user won't know which sim card
<kgunn> anpok: hmmm, wondering if dash as app might help there... mzanetti any ideas for anpok ? like could he hack something to bring up unity8 shell...but not the dash, so he can launch it manually
<mzanetti> sure :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: you can't land it before indicator-network lands it's private dbus API to do that
<kgunn> greyback: ok, that makes sense
<mzanetti> anpok: drop /usr/share/upstart/sessions/unity8-dash
<mzanetti> anpok: or well, just drop the like "start on unity8 started"
<mzanetti> anpok: then you can start/stop it manually
<Wellark> mzanetti: do you have this in a silo already?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot/+merge/231015
<Wellark> if, so, please postpone to wait on the dualsim sim unlock logic
<mzanetti> Wellark: no, not yet... but I'll approve the unity8 related branch in a minute and then it'll be in the next silo
<mzanetti> kgunn: ^
<mzanetti> mterry: ^
<kgunn> mzanetti: ack on the "wait for dual sim backend to get sorted"
<kgunn> Wellark: please hit me up when you're ready
<greyback> anpok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8099103/ - on the phone, that is the command I use to manually launch unity8. I expect nearly the same will work on desktop. Then you should be able to launch dash, setting the MIR_SOCKET correctly
<mterry> mzanetti, sorry still testing (I had to reflash my device)
<greyback> anpok: oh, or what mzanetti said :)
<mzanetti> mterry: no worries... seems you got some more time anyways
<Wellark> kgunn: I will. if I remember correctly there is some hooking up to do on the unity8 side as well, so finishing the backend logic will also involve a unity8 MP
<Wellark> let's put them all to the same silo then
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: here's the unblocking MP https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1354406/+merge/231005/comments/563375
<kgunn> mzanetti: hey, can you review MacSlow's workaround branch ? ^ i'll test
<kgunn> its pretty simple
<kgunn> code change that is
<mzanetti> kgunn: didn't test it, but reading the code and the bug description I'm having a hard time to believe this is the cause
<mzanetti> but I might be wrong...
<kgunn> mzanetti: i won't approve until i test
<kgunn> and verify
<mzanetti> kgunn: added some comments https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/disable-opacity-animation-1354406-workaround/+merge/231588
<mterry> mzanetti, OK updated branch to create object on the fly
<mzanetti> mterry: cool
<kgunn> grabbing lunch, bbiab
<elopio> Saviq, mzanetti: how can I collect more information out of a QML test that segfaults during build on Jenkins? It passes nicely on my machine
<mzanetti> elopio: which one?
<elopio> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/qmltests1/+merge/230412
<mzanetti> elopio: run it in xvfb
<mzanetti> let me find the command
<elopio> mzanetti: I'm running it on xvfb.
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<mzanetti> that sucks then
 * mzanetti reads logs
<elopio> I have no idea is how to identify the cause for the Segmentation fault.
 * mzanetti branches phone-app
<mzanetti> elopio: what's with this? file:///tmp/buildd/dialer-app-0.1+14.10.20140806bzr224pkg0utopic156/src/qml/HistoryPage/HistoryPage.qml:22:1: module "Ubuntu.History" is not installed
<mzanetti> still the segfault is odd
<elopio> mzanetti: I uninstalled qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-history0.1 and the tests still pass here. How did you get that error?
<mzanetti> elopio: its in the jenkins log
<mzanetti> elopio: fails for other imports here
<elopio> mzanetti: you will need to install all the build deps I added on that branch.
<mzanetti> elopio: op... now I see the same log as in jenkins, but no segfault
<mzanetti> ok
<elopio> yes, that's what's puzzling. I changed the run to show more info, now it shows the same as here so what's printed is not the cause of the segfault.
<mzanetti> elopio: hm... I guess you can always log into that jenkins machine and try there
<mzanetti> but this is odd
<mzanetti> shouldn't happen
<mzanetti> its also regardless of the arch...
<elopio> I'll ask for help from CI.
<elopio> mzanetti: I've just noticed on my machine I'm not getting tp-qt 0.9.3 WARN: Account filtering requires AccountManager to be ready
<elopio> do you get that message?
<mzanetti> no, I dont
 * mzanetti kills accounts-daemon
<mzanetti> elopio: hmm... maybe something with telephaty-qt or so
<mzanetti> elopio: try asking boiko about this warning
<elopio> mzanetti: I will. Thanks.
<mhall119> bregma: ping
<bregma> mhall119, poing
<mterry> mzanetti, when you get a chance, could you approve the sim-unlock-on-boot branch?
<Saviq> elopio, loop it
<Saviq> elopio, run it in a loop, when it crashes you should get a .crash file as usual
<Saviq> elopio, you should be able to get it (.crash) out of jenkins, too
<kgunn_> Saviq: is there any problem if i run unity8 ap with a pin code set ?
<kgunn_> never thot about it before...
<Saviq> kgunn_, it should use a dummy backend
<Saviq> kgunn_, so no
<Saviq> kgunn_, same as when you ./run.sh, it uses a dummy auth backend that won't ask you for passwords
<kgunn_> hooray! ap tests pass
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-21
<Saviq> aaand we're back to red CI
<mzanetti> \o/
<jbermudes> Does anyone know how difficult it would be to edit the unity-2d-launcher to have the tooltip text always showing next to the icon like a label?
<Saviq> jbermudes, shouldn't be too difficult, dig in this file http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/shell/launcher/LauncherItem.qml
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesnt look so red to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, MacSlow's fix for notifications got merged like 10mins ago
<Saviq> s/fix/workaround/
<mzanetti> oh..
<Saviq> but it didn't have the necessary skip() in the tests it affected :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: mind removing your Needs Fixing here? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478
<Saviq> mzanetti, will check
 * mzanetti things this looks quite bad now...
<mzanetti> thinks
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: what's missing?
<Saviq> MacSlow, your workaround broke a test verifying that the animation is happening
<Saviq> MacSlow, so it's missing a skip()
<MacSlow> Saviq: but didn't it pass Jenkins yesterday?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no
<MacSlow> Saviq, so how could it get merged then?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/disable-opacity-animation-1354406-workaround/+merge/231588/comments/563565
<Saviq> MacSlow, because jenkins pass isn't required for a merge
<Saviq> newsflash, we've had non-passing jenkins for like the past month ;)
<Saviq> and that didn't stop us from landing things
<MacSlow> :)
<Saviq> but I kinda hoped for this situation to end for at least some time...
<mzanetti> MacSlow: guess why there is a point "did CI ran pass?" in the checklist
<jbermudes> Saviq: Thanks, I'll take a look
<mzanetti> MacSlow: now we only would need use that
<MacSlow> mzanetti, for unity8 there's no ci-related bullet-point in the required checklist
<mzanetti> MacSlow: you didn't ever do a review so far?
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8#preview
<Saviq> " * Did CI run pass? If not, please explain why."
<Saviq> MacSlow, in the review one, not submission
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: I was referring to the submission-checklist
<Saviq> MacSlow, when submitting, you don't know if CI will pass, so would be kinda weird
<MacSlow> Saviq, indeed
<Saviq> MacSlow, and we don't want to require you to run all the tests locally, because that what we have CI for
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092 does not merge cleanly
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I look into that once I've sorted out the current qml-test failure
<tsdgeos> ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can't see the relation between the current qml-test failure of notifications and the disabled animations
 * MacSlow looks for sugar and caffeine
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, those tests passed yesterday, don't today, they're in notifications...
<Saviq> MacSlow, most probably something depends on opacity
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, your workaround broke sounds in notifications
<Saviq> Notification.qml:85
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to discard https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/category-transition-speed-fix/+merge/203898
<MacSlow> Saviq, *sigh* yeah
<tsdgeos> it's old by nic d'offay and we don't even have FilterGrid.qml anymore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<tsdgeos> so it's not that's its of much interest to keep around
<MacSlow> Saviq, fixed it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700/comments/563749 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/time-formatter
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> Registered by Michał Sawicz on 2013-12-10
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but meanwhile
<tsdgeos> do we want to use dgettext with indicator domain to save us the trouble of carrying different translations
<tsdgeos> and risk them breaking if indicator changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, just commented
<Saviq> @unity, change of plans for landing priorities: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=landing-016
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> please if one of those branches is yours in review (or yours in the first place), drive it to a close
 * Saviq finds it difficult to not see inline comments in *current* diff in LP
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: Here's the fix... AP- and qml-tests pass locally... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/qmltest-tweak-for-1354406-workaround/+merge/231687
<tsdgeos> marcustomlinson: ping
<mzanetti> MacSlow: interesting.... did you try if only removing line 40 in this second diff would be enough to work around the issue?
<mzanetti> I could imagine that this layer.enabled stuff is the thing that makes it slow
<Saviq> MacSlow, why comboButton.text = comboRepeater.count >= 3 ? comboRepeater.itemAt(2).actionLabel : "" ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, in theory layer is only enabled during transitions (to make the fade nicer), but I imagine this could have an impact indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: reading the the "fix" I had a hard time to see how it could be related tbh
<mzanetti> Saviq: now that I see that it implcitly disables that layering I kinda get a feeling about it
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think what happens is that it stacks multiple of those layer.enabled = true on top of each other, animating each's opacity
<mzanetti> which then makes the hardware suffer too much
<mzanetti> so all the workaround does is to disable that transition
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's not about it getting slow
<mzanetti> its not?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's about it getting stuck completely
<Saviq> mzanetti, and why would a layer be so hardware intensive, it only renders once and then animates opacity on a single texture (instead of all the children)
<mzanetti> dunno... but why would a NumberAnimation on opacity lock up the device
<mzanetti> the layer.enabled is the closest thing I could think of...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, it speeds it up... at least it seemed to speed up the qmltest-run
<MacSlow> Saviq, avoids QWARNs
<Saviq> mzanetti, it doesn't *lock up* the device
<Saviq> mzanetti, it confuses the modal overlay
<Saviq> mzanetti, so device works just fine, you can even still dismiss the invisible notification if you know when to tap, and all goes back to normal
<Saviq> s/when/where/
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: what happens is that the opacity-animation gets stuck at value 0... everything else just runs fine
<mzanetti> ḿhm
<MacSlow> mzanetti, Saviq: e.g. one can still interact with the invisible snap-decision and tap the button to proceed
<Saviq> ḿ?
<mzanetti> typo
<Saviq> looks like a missing glyph in Ubuntu mono, too
<MacSlow> mzanetti, typo?! with dead-keys :)
<mzanetti> MacSlow: hah... you have no idea what typos I'm capable of
<MacSlow> mzanetti, :)
<mzanetti> actually I scratched my screen above that ḿ before, thinking it would be dirt
<mzanetti> didn't know this was possible
<Saviq> hehe
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'll now look into making lp:~macslow/unity8/fix-1348092 merge and pass ... again :)
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings and overlay padding review :)
<Saviq> Cimi, and why is it me that has to do them? :P
<Saviq> Cimi, settings I'll do
<Cimi> Saviq, because a bird one day told me to push people to get reviews :)
<Saviq> overlay padding - wonder if we need a test in testCard
<Saviq> Cimi, *people*, not *Saviq*
<Saviq> Cimi, we've broken the margins so many times now I'd like to have those autotested please
<Cimi> Saviq, in a separate branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah btw, if you have concerns about the lockscreen design, please do screenshots and ask kemmko to have a look
<Saviq> mzanetti, before and after that iss
<Saviq> -s
<dednick> tsdgeos: ack on the datetime not updating. not same bug as my branch fixes, but looking into if it's a unity8 issue.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what does https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/unity8/use-langpack/+merge/231390 actually do/mean
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, see description
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08566.html
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so we'll lose all the .po from the repo?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that basically means .mo are shipped separately, meaning a) can be installed per-language, not per-package; b) can be updated as translations in launchpad are updated
<Saviq> without upstream release
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we will lose .mo from  the binary packages
<Cimi> Saviq, but how do we do a test in testCard when the containers and items are dinamically generated?
<Saviq> Cimi, testCard uses cardcreator
<Cimi> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> greyback, hey man, so... seems like Daniel's lifecycle got in before surface sizing, how about we rebase and land them together?
<Cimi> Saviq, ah I see how we can do it
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> Saviq, using calculation of x and width of title item and noticing the position of it compared to the right edge of the bigger container
<Saviq> Cimi, bingo!
<Saviq> exclamation mark
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8104832/ quick MR to add i18n.tr to the ones in /qml/Panel/Indicators ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dev tools, we don't want to translate those
<tsdgeos> ah damn
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Clear and Empty I think are gone already
<tsdgeos> i always forgot client is a dev tool
<Saviq> dednick, ↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they'll be gone with https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator-polishing/+merge/228700
<Saviq> yeah
<tsdgeos> which is still in progress
<tsdgeos> but o
<tsdgeos> k
<dednick> Saviq: ?
<dednick> yes, will be gone.
<dednick> if that's what you're asking
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/new-lockscreen-design/+merge/230478/comments/563781
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: shouldn't that happen automatically?
 * mzanetti doesn't even know how to do that
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it should in the ideal world
<tsdgeos> we live in the sad world
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: make knows
<tsdgeos> actually no, not make
<tsdgeos> yes make too
<tsdgeos> either make unity8.pot or just run po/update-unity-pot
<mzanetti> well, just running "make" doesn't
<Saviq> make pot_file
<tsdgeos> ah that
<tsdgeos> the cmake file is confusing
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: pushed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: that's cause its cmake :)
<tsdgeos> least confusing of the buildsystems if you ask me
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, it *could* happen automagically, but if it happens automagically on each MP then we'll be flooded with pot-only changes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and noone will care
<mzanetti> Saviq: don't we have like daily launchpad translations commits anyways?
<Saviq> if it happens on package build, then it doesn't end up in our trunk
<Saviq> mzanetti, translations, not templates
<Saviq> mzanetti, LP doesn't know how to extract the strings
<Saviq> if it doesn't end up in our trunk, it doesn't end up on translations.lp.com
<Saviq> so useless
<tsdgeos> which is sad given how i maintain something created more than 10 years ago that does already that :D
<tsdgeos> but that's a different story
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, we just lack convention, completely agree
<Saviq> tsdgeos, slight problem is, some projects might require additional deps to generate the templates
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if i can get volunteers to agree on convention, i'm pretty sure we can get paid developers to agree on them ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's not just a case of "aaah, execute that script"
<tsdgeos> it really is
<tsdgeos> you just need to have the available deps on the server
<Saviq> tsdgeos, except you don't have the right to install them on the machine that executes it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway, I do have an idea that will work, just need to flesh it out with the train folks
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as I believe this should happen in train, just after merging all the MPs
<tsdgeos> i'm just saying this is far from an unsolvable problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ideally we'd have the same for qmltypes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although these, arguably, should come with the changes to plugins
<tsdgeos> qmltypes should be just part of make
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can't be
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because requires all the *runtime* dependencies of a plugin
<Saviq> and anyway IMO generated stuff != build-time generated
<Saviq> not necessarily at least
<tsdgeos> Saviq: honestly, if i am compiling somethign i may as well have the runtime dependencies
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'll have a problem in 5 seconds after i try to run the thing i compiled
<tsdgeos> unless i'm the build servers of course
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if *you* are, maybe, if a build machine does, not so much
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes exactly
<tsdgeos> well there's something called conditional building
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we can make ./build.sh
<Saviq> to do qmltypes too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but we can't put them in ALL
<tsdgeos> we can
<tsdgeos> cmake can do it if you have the dependencies
<tsdgeos> but it's ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but if they're checked into trunk anyway, it's a waste, and if there's only one that can't be built build-time, they need to be checked in
<tsdgeos> it's not like i have any use for those qmltypes files :D
<Saviq> you kinda do, assuming QtC can actually find them ;P
<tsdgeos> the translations are a much more pressing issue
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and assuming i use QtC ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, WAH!?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I'll talk to landing guys today
<mzanetti> Saviq: can we programmatically run scopes (from outside unity)
<mzanetti> Saviq: like using a script or something to load a newly installed scope
<mzanetti> and display it
<Saviq> mzanetti, scope tool
<Saviq> mzanetti, point at the .ini file
<mzanetti> on the phone too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on phone just go to overview
<mzanetti> Saviq: programmatically
<Saviq> mzanetti, it'll be there
<Saviq> mzanetti, what do you want to achieve? :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: clicking play in QtC and showing the scope
<mzanetti> so actually zbenjamin, not me
<Saviq> mzanetti, we should add a url handler to unity8-dash
 * zbenjamin reads backlog
<mzanetti> Saviq: makes sense
<Saviq> mzanetti, and when deploying the scope, he'd restart scope-registry and url-dispatch scope:///scopename
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ↑
<mzanetti> yep, sounds sane
<Saviq> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<zbenjamin> Saviq: oook thanks, going to try that!
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't say how to register it though
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/URLDispatcher -ish
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> better
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: ok... so seems requires some change in unity8-dash, shouldn't be too hard, but needs to be done still
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~system-settings-touch/ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/view/head:/ubuntu-system-settings.url-dispatcher
<mzanetti> right... got it
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok so its not there yet, because the scopes team said its all in place (or does the scope start but not come up yet)
<Saviq> installed into /usr/share/url-dispatcher
<Saviq> zbenjamin, their side's there
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ours isn't, but should be maybe 20 lines diff
<mzanetti> yeah... and most of it { and }
<mzanetti> still... tbd
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok and eta when i can get this?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: we should have that before RTM
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: you could try to add it yourself ;)
 * zbenjamin hides
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ugh ;)
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: well, its just adding that hook file to unity8 and then adding this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/ to Dash.qml
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok, let me see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you tell zbenjamin what he'd need to do with scope:/// uris from url dispatcher? Scopes.performQuery or something?
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks for reminding about the SIM unlock situation
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure i understand question/context
<Wellark> it's basically the same thing I talked about introducing the dual sim support.
<tsdgeos> i mean, yes, i'm sure i don't understand  it :D
<Wellark> to the backend
<Wellark> that will fix it also
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll get a scope:/// url from url-dispatcher
<Saviq> tsdgeos, what do we need to do with it so that Scopes gives up openScope or gotoScope?
<Wellark> mzanetti: care to do the review tomorrow?
<mzanetti> Wellark: sure
<tsdgeos> Saviq: good question
<tsdgeos> let me see
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm slightly worried it's Scope::performQuery
<tsdgeos> i am not sure
<tsdgeos> it was for a brief moment
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so we'd need to grab the first scope and call that (yuck)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's whatever the header links do
<tsdgeos> but then mhr3 changed it i think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, it's still Scope::performQuery
<tsdgeos> actualy yes
<Saviq> GSV.qml:409
<tsdgeos> you're right
<tsdgeos> it's only 2 / and not 3 it seems though
<tsdgeos> ./qml/Dash/ScopesOverview.qml:450:                    scope.performQuery("scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore");
<Saviq> yeah that's fine
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: i just wonder where to add the hook, does unity come with its own manifest file?
<tsdgeos> or maybe both work
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<Saviq> tsdgeos, scope name is the hostname part in there
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that's fine, only problem I'm seeing is that it's on Scope:: and not Scopes::
<MacSlow> Saviq, mzanetti: it passed on jenkins... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/qmltest-tweak-for-1354406-workaround/+merge/231687
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> taht's by design
<tsdgeos> as openScope is also in scope
<tsdgeos> not in scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, broken design IMO :P
<tsdgeos> a design i don't really agree much with tbh
<tsdgeos> but it's the design
<Saviq> ok so we need to grab the current scope and performQuery() on that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, reason kinda is that we open the temp scope inside GSV
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when we go for a stack, I think we'll be able to move up to Scopes
<tsdgeos> let's see
<Saviq> so /me thinking DashContent.qml: UriHandler { onOpened: currentItem.scope.performQuery(uris[0]) }
<Saviq> pseudo-code
<Saviq> zbenjamin, ↑ something like this, unless tsdgeos vetoes
<tsdgeos> yeah makes sense
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok
<larsu> seb128: your warning comes from the fact that qt tries to load the icon with a size of (32,0) first
<larsu> then, when it doesn't find it, it runs the same query again with 32,32
<larsu> ah, QSize::isValid() returns true for sizes that are 0 in one dimension, but QIcon::pixmap() from such a size returns an invalid pixmap
<zbenjamin> Saviq: where do i need to put the hook/url dispatcher file ?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, /usr/share/url-dispatcher
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i don't see a manifest file or any other files like this in the unity8 tree
<Saviq> zbenjamin, see how ubuntu-system-settings does it
<Saviq> zbenjamin, not sure if there's a post-inst required, url-dispatcher should pick them up automagically I'd say
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, just install it into /usr/share/url-dispatcher
<Saviq> zbenjamin, with schema: "scope"
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok so i put the file there, probably unity.url-dispatcher and then just register with the QML component to the URL?
<seb128> larsu, 0? weird...
<seb128> larsu, is the custom component buggy for doing a call with 0?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, unity8-dash.url-dispatcher please, and yeah, the above in DashContent.qml
<larsu> seb128: ya... "If requestedSize is a valid size, the image returned should be of that size."
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ah now i see the APP_ID is used as selector
<larsu> seb128: no, qt does this even when I explicitely set sourceWidth and Height
<Saviq> zbenjamin, right
<seb128> larsu, that seems buggy...
<Saviq> larsu, seb128, that's why Icon has a workaround
<Saviq> that it only sets source *after* both sourceSize.width and .height are > 0
<zbenjamin> Saviq: thx
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: sorry... just saw you message now (doing operator tests atm)
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: np Saviq helped me to figure it out
<larsu> Saviq: what do you mean by after? Does property ordering matter? Or in onComponentComplete?
<Saviq> larsu, it just goes source: width > 0 && height > 0 ? blah : ""
<larsu> Saviq: that's ... annoying
<Saviq> larsu, it is, that's declarative for you
<Saviq> larsu, fwiw, sourcesize 0 is valid
<Saviq> larsu, just not for an icon from a theme :|
<larsu> right
<larsu> I wonder if I should just use width=height?
<larsu> I'd do that in StatusIcon anyway...
<Saviq> larsu, that's still a binding
<larsu> Saviq: I mean in the image provider
<Saviq> larsu, no, StatusIcon supports non-square icons
<Saviq> it's its whole purpose, really
<Saviq> larsu, but yeah, in the theme image provider
<Saviq> larsu, it makes sense to just go =
<Saviq> larsu, there's a but, though
<larsu> Saviq: it doesn't load my icon when I don't set sourceWidth
<Saviq> larsu, that will still call the provider twice...
<Saviq> larsu, StatusIcon??
<larsu> I might have patched it ... a bit
<Saviq> larsu, works in indicators...
<Saviq> and elsewhere in the shell?
 * larsu wonders why this is so complicated
<larsu> Saviq: I've simply removed the custom theme lookup in StatusIcon and I can't find where it used to set the width...
<Saviq> larsu, because icon themes do not support non-square icons...
<Saviq> larsu, it didn't
<larsu> ah, it loads the image directly
 * larsu gets it now, thanks
<Saviq> larsu, yes
<Saviq> larsu, it's a stupid/nasty hack, but it works ;P
<larsu> ya... :/
<Saviq> larsu, need to come up with how we start supporting non-square assets in the theme
<larsu> does the fdo spec care about that?
<larsu> or is it just qt not handling this right?
<Saviq> larsu, no, the theme only has "size"
<Saviq> larsu, the theme definition I mean
<larsu> right
<Saviq> larsu, so (without reading the spec, though) it seems like it only supports squares
<tsdgeos> yep
<larsu> ya, makes sense
<tsdgeos> spec assumes squares everywhere
<tsdgeos> why would anyone want non square icons... :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you know who to talk to?
<Saviq> I can tell you ;)
<tsdgeos> i'm not an expert in the field
<tsdgeos> my opinion is the one of a simple user
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sil2100, bug #1359667
<ubot5> bug 1359667 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359667
<tsdgeos> Saviq: looks sane
<Saviq> tsdgeos, confirm please
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks :)
<larsu> Saviq: does requesting an image with a width of 0 usually mean "preserve aspect"? I might just implement that in the icon theme provider then
<Saviq> larsu, yes
<Saviq> larsu, there's a few intricacies, see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html#sourceSize-prop
<Saviq> larsu, the problem is though how do you select an image from the theme
<Saviq> larsu, you'd have to assume "size" to be either height or width
<Saviq> FWIW in our use cases it's always height AFAICT
<larsu> k, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, didn't reply to my other inline comments on purpose or missed them?
<greyback> Saviq: sorry I find inline comments easy to miss
<greyback> ok found 'em
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, ctrl+F $reviewer is what I do, totally agree though
<greyback> Saviq: "Fire. Exclamation mark." we don't like expressing surprise/astonishment?
<Saviq> greyback, j/k, there was a significant count of exclamation marks in your MP is all ;)
 * greyback going to start putting emoticons in his code now
<Saviq> ☺
<Saviq> /food
<zbenjamin> Saviq: is there any way i can see unity output on the phone?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i mean stdout/stderr
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ^
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: ./cache/upstart/unity8.loh
<mzanetti> log
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: in phablet home?
<mzanetti> yes
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ok, how is there url-dispatcher command called?
<zbenjamin> or is it located not in the path?
<Cimi> Saviq, tests added https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/overlay-right-padding/+merge/231586
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: hmm... that's called when you do Qt.openUrlExternally() in qml, or with QDesktopService::openUrl() or similar
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: how to do that in python, I have no clue
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ook there is /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/url-dispatcher/url-dispatcher
<mzanetti> yeah... I guess you can invoke that with a aparam too
<mzanetti> haven't ever done it myself though
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: not working
<mzanetti> Saviq: do you know=
<mzanetti> ?
<zbenjamin> ** (process:11117): ERROR **: Unable to connect to D-Bus: Could not connect: Connection refused
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: you are trying that in a user session, right?
<mzanetti> not with adb shell as root or similar
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_model_not_array/+merge/231708
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there any chance we can get https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/expandable_model_not_array/+merge/231708 in in next mega-merge? i did a mistake in the test of expandable that means the code is also wrong
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: ** (process:11361): WARNING **: Unable to get name 'com.canonical.URLDispatcher'  thats what i get now
<tsdgeos> zbenjamin: you already have one running?
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: what he tries is to invoke some url from command line
<mzanetti> do you know how that works?
<tsdgeos> nope sorry :/
<mzanetti> tedg: is that even possible?
<zbenjamin> tsdgeos: from python would be fine as well
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I can review that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: please
<mzanetti> tedg: we're trying to invoke some url from *not* Qt :) cli or python ideally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there's also the question if we want to show the [+]/[-] button if there's only less than "collapsible-widgets" and they are all very small (i.e. the [+][-] does nothing) or we just let the scope author use the stuff correctly
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: actually i would prefer python ;)
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: I guess a dbus call would do then...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: why not from Qt?
<tsdgeos> i mean all the Qt part does is
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105544/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: 'cause we'd need to build a binary just for this
<tsdgeos> which i imagine would be the same a command line or python thing would do
<mzanetti> ok... not from c/c++
<mzanetti> and not from qml
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doc for it?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doc?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where is it stated that is not an array?
<tsdgeos> we don't use arrays
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just to double check we are doing the right thing
<facundobatista> Morning!
<tsdgeos> we use models
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and was not a bug in model
<Cimi> s/model/backend
<tsdgeos> Cimi: such thing does not exist
<facundobatista> Do you know how to take a screenshot from the phone?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: there's a command line app
<zbenjamin> tsdgeos: its for the SDK launcher to support running scopes from QtCreator, we have a python based script for launching apps, now we need the same for scopes
<zbenjamin> tsdgeos: thats why python
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: in the pc
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, I tried "phablet-screenshot foo.png" but doesn't work
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: on the pc?
<facundobatista> yeap
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit#heading=h.i0usbmllncqr
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: used to work
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yes that is all we have
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doesn't say it's a model, but it's the same structure as "previews":   "widgets":
<tsdgeos> and "previews":   "widgets": is a model
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, http://linkode.org/Aew2csBJKyWB7AbIJh4Qw1  maybe I'm missing a package?
<tsdgeos> so ours should be too
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: thsi is whati get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8105576/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, makes sense
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: mayeb
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where can I find a previewExpandable to test?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: besides the testcase?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> you need to compile "lots of stuff
<Cimi> real one
<tsdgeos> "
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ↑↑↑↑
<tsdgeos> well, let me just copy
<Cimi> oh arg
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let's wait a silo then
<tsdgeos> lp:~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/expandable-widget
<tsdgeos> lp:~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/expandable-widget
<tsdgeos> then run scope-A from demo/scope-A subdirectory of scopes-api with unity-scope-tool
<tsdgeos> ...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, approved
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we should get all in a silo and test
<tsdgeos> or you can compile it
<tsdgeos> it takes 15 min
<pstolowski> Cimi, it's still WIP on my side, but yeah, should work already
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: seems dbus call it is, hopefully the interface won't change between images :/
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: unlikely
<karni> Have you guys seen this problem where after you kill an app (swipe away), you try to launch it again, it looks like it's starting, and then it just disappears? I could share unity8.log if someone's interested or have seen a similar problem.
<karni> if I use ubuntu-app-launch directly from adb shell, the app launches properly
<karni> but not from the dash, after I swipe it away
<karni> mhall119: ↑
<karni> facundobatista: phablet-screenshot is in phablet-tools package
<facundobatista> karni, yes, but I'm getting http://linkode.org/Aew2csBJKyWB7AbIJh4Qw1
<facundobatista> karni, I'm currently upgrading the tablet to see if that fixes it
<karni> facundobatista: right. sorry, I've no idea what causes that problem.
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you want unity8-dash, not unity8.log
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure
<Saviq> zbenjamin, mzanetti `url-dispatcher scope://scopename` is all you need
<Saviq> url-dispatcher might be in url-dispatcher-tools though, not on the phone by default
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, there is sone url-dispatcher binary
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the service
<Saviq> unfortunately named the same
<Saviq> hence the "can't get name"
<mzanetti> and no matter how you call it, it just prints a dbus-message and that's it
<Saviq> but it's not on $PATH for a reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the service
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's already running
<mzanetti> might be useful to say so :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, you need the other end of that
<mzanetti> yeah, I understand.
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not like you're supposed to look in /usr/lib for executables ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... that's what I thought too until recently
<mzanetti> but seems that happens a lot around here :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, like where?
<Saviq> anyway, /me back to food still
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you want, I can do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1359157
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1359157 in Unity 8 "Spread shadows under apps uses a synchronously loaded very big PNG (808x1320)" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Cimi:  I have the assets here already... will fix it
<Cimi> mzanetti, cool
<mlankhorst> hey does anyone here remember what package failed with the llvm 3.5 changes? I want to retest manually before uploading next mesa built against 3.5-rc3
<mlankhorst> my previous testcase no longer appears to work (online-account-ui)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: can we then include the url-dispatcher-tools? the idea is that the developer should never have to enable his image to be writeable
<Saviq> zbenjamin, it's probably best that you just invoke dbus-send, url-dispatcher-tools isn't meant to be there in the images AFAIK, we'll have to talk to tedg about this
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i added this to DashContent.qml     Connections {    target: UriHandler      onOpened: dashContentList.currentItem.scope.performQuery(uris[0])    }
<zbenjamin> Saviq: after invoking the url the Dash crashed i guess
<zbenjamin> Saviq: its gone now
<Saviq> zbenjamin, should've respawned
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/notify-authenticated/+merge/231022/comments/563880
<zbenjamin> Saviq: nope, just black
<Saviq> zbenjamin, and is there a .crash file for unity8-dash in /var/crash ?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, if you have a branch, please push/MP it and we'll have a look
<zbenjamin> _usr_bin_unity8-dash.32011.crash
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i have no branch yet , i hacked the files on the phone ;)
<Saviq> zbenjamin, you made it crash, now's a good time to make a branch then ;)
<zbenjamin> Saviq: pfffft ;)
<mterry> tsdgeos, replied
<tsdgeos> mterry: would that test have catched this bug?
<Saviq> greyback, you need to resubmit with lifecycle as a prerequisite
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey, can we land this https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/favorite-scopes/+merge/230824 ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, hrm maybe not, because that new test is in the WithPin test.  Alright, you got me.  :)  I'll add a brief test in this branch
<tsdgeos> mterry: ;)
<tsdgeos> mterry: only if it's not a lot of work
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, ACKed
<Saviq> pstolowski, if you want, you can land, otherwise I'll land when unity8 adapts
<mterry> tsdgeos, I think I'll just add a tiny test to confirm that various properties are correct, nothing complicated
<greyback> Saviq: the qtmir branch? They merge cleanly already, so it prereq really needed?
<Saviq> greyback, for completeness, and then you'd add your entry to the changelog
<greyback> Saviq: completeness, ok. Isn't changelog added by train though?
<Saviq> greyback, not if it's being touched
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<mterry> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> mterry: oki, another very small thing at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-lock-during-call/+merge/227996
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just updated the qmltypes now
<mterry> tsdgeos, awesome thanks!
<tsdgeos> anyone else is missing a review?
<tsdgeos> from a quick look at them seems most of them are already picked by someoene
<pstolowski> Saviq, thanks. it's ok to land with unity8
<pstolowski> thostr_, ^
<thostr_> pstolowski: ack, thanks
<kgunn> Saviq: sorry i didn't land anything other than the workarounds, would it help if i worked on landing what's approved while you do "other stuff"
<kgunn> e.g. silo16
<zbenjamin> Saviq: lp:~zeller-benjamin/unity8/scope-url
<Saviq> kgunn, there's some review / tweaking work needed in silo 16 still
<Saviq> kgunn, which is what I'm after now
<Saviq> kgunn, it's fine (re landing fixes), only our ci is red again because of that ;P
<greyback> Saviq: ok my 3 branches rebased on top of dandrader's
<greyback> waiting for him to update changelogs whenever he appears
<Saviq> greyback, whyy? you just add an entry in yours instead?
<Saviq> greyback, just in your branches, now that you merged his
<greyback> Saviq: completeness? :)
<Saviq> greyback, go `dch "initial surface sizes"` or so
<Saviq> greyback, but his branches shouldn't be changed just because yours ar based on his?
<mzanetti> Saviq: :) is my device now going to flash whenever I press the volume down button?
<greyback> Saviq: changelog on qtmir pushed
<kgunn> Saviq: what's red on ci ?
<kgunn> unity8 or something else ?
<Saviq> kgunn, MacSlow's workaround broke notification sounds
<Saviq> kgunn, for which there's a test that now fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, read my review
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, didn't really get that comment :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: well I've fixes in MPs up to sort out all issues which came up
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, I'm just complaining to kgunn that he was sloppy :P
<Saviq> but maybe the situation required some of it ;)
<MacSlow> hehe
<kgunn> it did remove the pressure
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: I got everybody's back covered still :)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I know, which is why I didn't mention it yesterday and let it all through, but want to fix it again asap
<Saviq> greyback, waait
<Saviq> greyback, you don't need a changelog entry for *qtmir*
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: although no progress yet on the real issue of the opacity-animation getting stuck... but I'd rather see the workound-fix and MPs for LP: #1348092 land
<Saviq> greyback, only for unity-api
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348092 in Unity 8 "rtm design updates for notifications" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348092
<Saviq> greyback, deps between qtmir and unity8 are handled by the -impl-foo virtuals
<Saviq> greyback, that is, unless you wanted a qtmir 0.4.2 anyway
<greyback> Saviq: I did
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, no need for Daniel's entry there
<Saviq> greyback, let me clarify one thing
<Saviq> with sil
<Saviq> sil2100, two MPs, second (in order of merging) of them touches changelog, the other does not, will the first one's commit message be appended to the changelog anyway?
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, I would expect it to, yes, but let me dive into the code and make sure it does
<Saviq> sil2100, nw, we'll find out soon enough :)
<Saviq> greyback, so yeah, sorry, I miscommunicated, for a *particular MP* changelog isn't used if it's touched
<Saviq> greyback, so please drop Daniel's entry from your MP
<Saviq> grr
<sil2100> If it doesn't, it's a bug ;) But this part of CI Train code is a bit specifically written, so it's always hard to easily check and modify
<Saviq> s/isn't used/is used/
<Saviq> greyback, as long as Daniel's branch doesn't touch changelog, his commit msg will be added to your v0.4.2
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<greyback> Saviq: ok, for unity-api, daniel adds custom changelog, so my branch on top does not touch changelog
<greyback> for qtmir, Daniel does not touch changelog. My branch on top does however, bumping version number
<greyback> I was updating u8, forgot where I am with that, but will get it in shape
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, thanks
<zbenjamin> Saviq: did you see my branch? or who is the right person to look at it?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/smaller-dropshadow-asset/+merge/231729 really dependant on your prerequisite?
<tsdgeos> or you're just chaining it for easy merging
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: easy merging
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: it'll conflict otherwise
<Cimi> dednick, standup
<Saviq> mterry, hey, lp:~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot conflicts with lp:~mterry/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot could you please chain them?
<mterry> Saviq, try again?
<Saviq> mterry, Text conflict in tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml
<Saviq> 1 conflicts encountered.
<mterry> Saviq, yeah but you copy and pasted the same url
<mterry> Saviq, which two conflict?
<Saviq> mterry, aah
<Saviq> mterry, lp:~mterry/unity8/notify-authenticated
<Saviq> sorries
<mterry> Saviq, OK, will chain
<mterry> Saviq, updated notify-authenticated to include sim-unlock-on-boot
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, will you resubmit with prerequisite too?
<mterry> Saviq, oh I figured that would be unnecessary paperwork, but I can do
<Saviq> mterry, it ensures correct ordering of merges :)
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<mterry> (including re-setting the commit message -- so annoying that that's lost on a resubmit)
<Saviq> mterry, +1
<mterry> Saviq, btw I'm gone tomorrow and Monday.  I don't think there's anything waiting on me, but just so you know
<Saviq> mterry, how about the u-s-c crash?
<mterry> Saviq, ah, you said moving toward me as if the diagnostics for where the fault lay weren't settled yet, so I hadn't started looking.  I can look today and do a brain dump on the bug
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, please do
<mterry> Cimi, speaking of, I'm out tomorrow and Monday, so if the location-page merge is still in limbo, can you please find someone to finish it up?
<dandrader> Saviq, Ha! I think I have a way to reproduce the mysterious no mouse-event bug (or something similar to it)
<Saviq> dandrader, oh!
<Saviq> greyback, what's with https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/lttng/+merge/231750, why's that resubmitted too? and why do I see a changelog entry there ¿?
<greyback> Saviq: rebased on top of something else in the silo. changelog remnant of something, removing
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, was no need to rebase though?
<Saviq> no conflict I mean
<Saviq> greyback, I know, you hate me today
<Saviq> greyback, I wanted the rebase on Daniel's lifecycle because there were conflicts
<greyback> I'm making a clear path of MRs, so there's no ambiguity
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but now I need to rebuild again ;)
<Saviq> anyway, doing
<greyback> sorry about that
<Saviq> greyback, so yeah, at least my approach is to only chain MPs that are, or have the potential to, conflicting
<greyback> and no I don't hate you, I understand your approach
<greyback> I just dislike that the system requires such an approach
<Saviq> greyback, otherwise you're locking your branches in an order, and if one of the bottom ones does not land for whatever reason, the rest is blocked
<Saviq> greyback, meaning that there's more than one MP in parallel at any given point? or?
<greyback> I just don't trust that "potential to" thing
<greyback> it's hard to predict
<Saviq> greyback, well, it's not like you can't resubmit when it happens
<greyback> Saviq: this chaining approach is effectively compensating for lack of a proper trunk
<greyback> and yes I understand the arguments for and against
<greyback> and what you're doing is the best we can do. Just the amount of shepherding you have to do is unreal
<Saviq> greyback, I'm playing with a modified devel approach in my mind
<Saviq> greyback, but any single devel/staging branch gets us into a "only one landing happening at a time" too, because without testing a set of projects (like unity-api,qtmir,unity8 in a single silo) all together, they shouldn't get into staging/devel even IMO
<Saviq> greyback, but we could go for a hybrid approach
<greyback> Saviq: yep that I get too.
<Saviq> greyback, if you want, I can describe what I've in mind
<greyback> I'd love a dedicated branch of trunk, with the MRs applied, that you could pass to the silo somehow. And would land in a way that would not screw up the history
<greyback> Saviq: well I'm holding off opining until the promised next iteration appears
<Saviq> greyback, airline will not change that
<Saviq> greyback, but yeah, that's what I was thinking of a hybrid approach, a branch that's clean *on top* of trunk, that would get pulled, not merged, with any additional MPs put on top
<Saviq> greyback, so we'd stage self-contained branches, that would get pulled (not merged) onto trunk, on top of that would go any additional MPs in the silo
<greyback> Saviq: sounds like a dev branch per silo
<greyback> if we can pull onto trunk, then yes I like that
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, except I wouldn't do it per silo
<Saviq> greyback, MPs that require other project changes would not get staged
<Saviq> greyback, we'd only staged top-ack'ed, self-contained MPs
<Saviq> I'd still target them against trunk
<Saviq> but somewhat manually stage on lp:unity8/staging
<Saviq> so they remain Approved until they land in trunk
<Saviq> so that there's no confusion between Merged into trunk and Merged into staging/devel, as there generally is
<greyback> Saviq: there'll be multiple such branches so. And conflicts will remain easy to happen and miss
<Saviq> greyback, which ones? those that require other projects?
<greyback> yep
<Saviq> greyback, they could get staged if the relevant projects had staging too
<Saviq> greyback, they'd get staged together
<Saviq> this would have to be in sync so that you can actually build trunks against trunks, stagings against stagings
<Saviq> greyback, but that also means we'd need to sync releases between projects
<greyback> that's what the train is for :)
<greyback> I need to chew on the idea more
<Saviq> greyback, well, yeah, but how can you stage something that you haven't properly tested (and by properly with packages built by lp)
<Saviq> greyback, if we staged all of them together, that would then mean all the projects will only be landed when the slowest one's staging lands
<Saviq> so the slowest one starts blocking others
<Saviq> which is why I'd lean towards not staging non-self-contained changes
<Saviq> dandrader, if you could have another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/lttng/+merge/231750 - greyback pushed a few commits more
<Cimi> mzanetti, did you see my comment on the right padding branch?
 * mzanetti looking
<mzanetti> Cimi: GRID_UNIT_PX=16
<Cimi> mzanetti, hah
<mzanetti> Cimi: so not sure if your change is actually the culprit
<mzanetti> Cimi: fails in trunk too... mind fixing it nevertheless? Your branch is close enough
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't know why results are wrong at different gu
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be me using mapToItem wrong
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... ok... then I'll have a look at some point here.
<mzanetti> Cimi: any idea why testGenericScopeView fails on Jenkins?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<mzanetti> fails here too
<Cimi> mzanetti, something here is crazy
<Cimi> mzanetti, titleToCard.x @ 8gu is 64
<Cimi> @16 is 16???
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't really know what it what atm
<Cimi> mzanetti, var titleToCard = title.mapToItem(card, 0, 0, title.width, title.height);
<Cimi> mzanetti, the x of this Item does crazy things when changing GU
<mzanetti> yeah... I mean I don't know where the tile in the card is etc
<mzanetti> still trying to figure
<Cimi> mzanetti, is the title you see... doesn't visually change position
<Cimi> mzanetti, unless is relative to a previous load
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a race!
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added wait(1000) after the waitForRendering
<Cimi> mzanetti, it might be because title is the variable in the TestCase, and not calculated there
<dandrader> Mirv, so I wanna propose a patch for merging into qtdeclarative-opensource-src. Should it go to lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src or lp:ubuntu/utopic-proposed/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<mzanetti> Cimi: indeed... makes it pass here too with the wait
<mzanetti> huh... this seems a bit strange indeed
<mzanetti> aren't those objects destroyed all the time?
<mzanetti> I wonder how this works at all
<mzanetti> ah... because card changes
<Cimi> mzanetti, they are defined in the UnityTestCase...
<Cimi> card changes maybe too late
<Cimi> and the binding is still working
<Cimi> with previous card
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, I guess you want an init() here that somehow makes sure everything is updated
<mzanetti> Cimi: maybe something like tryCompareFunction( testcase.title != null|undefined )
<mzanetti> hmm... no its not
<mzanetti> well, you'll figure something :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah... tomorrow :)
<Cimi> gym time
<mzanetti> o/
<Cimi> I'll be back later to review mterry branch anyway
<dandrader> Saviq, Mirv do you know what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8107713/ how do I target lp:ubuntu/utopic-proposed/qtdeclarative-opensource-src ?
<Saviq> dandrader, try utopic, not utopic-proposed
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, do you know if I should target lp:ubuntu/qtdeclarative-opensource-src or lp:ubuntu/utopic-proposed/qtdeclarative-opensource-src ?
<Saviq> dandrader, what you *should* target is https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> dandrader, only the packaging branch, not the auto-import
<Saviq> dandrader, those are packaging-only branches, they don't carry source
<dandrader> Saviq, and what's that then? https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src
<Saviq> dandrader, every time a package is uploaded into ubuntu
<Saviq> dandrader, the changes get pushed there as a commit
<dandrader> Saviq, "This page is for a packaging branch for a program in Ubuntu. Changes should be made here to Ubuntu packaging or for changes specific to Ubuntu's needs. Changes to the program in general should be made on the upstream branch"
<dandrader> sounds like what I want...
<Saviq> dandrader, indeed :)
<Saviq> dandrader, but in this case, because there *is* a packaging branch
<Saviq> dandrader, you should target that
<dandrader> crazy
<Saviq> dandrader, truth be told I don't think the /ubuntu/ branches are used for anything else than tracking changes in the packages that go into distro
<Saviq> they might have been before, but not these days
<Mirv> dandrader: just a quick note that Saviq is right, offer an additional patch against kubuntu-packaging debian/ only branch. but first please do git clone ssh://danieldandrada@codereview.qt-project.org:29418/qt/qtdeclarative.git and propose it to upstream (instructions in wiki) so that we don't change in a thing like touch handling from upstream
<Mirv> s/change/diverge/
<Mirv> (I checked that you've an account for pushing MP:s to Qt)
<dandrader> Mirv, so I should propose upstream *before*  proposiing the ubuntu packaging patch?
<Mirv> dandrader: yes, always. in case of urgencies we may not necessarily wait for it to be accepted but the normal procedure would be to wait that upstrem accepts it and then cherry-pick it from there.
<Mirv> but since proposing is ~easy, it's nicer to git fetch "proposed upstream patch" at least from the upstream tracker
<Mirv> plus we don't make other Qt 5 users in derivatives raise eyebrows in non-upstream patches appearing, now that KDE5 is full steam also
<dandrader> alright
<ajalkane> Can anyone give me some indicators where to start off with fixing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hud/+bug/1165420 (Unable to access indicators from HUD)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1165420 in hud (Ubuntu) "Unable to access indicators from HUD" [High,Confirmed]
<ajalkane> It's driving me crazy
<mterry> Cimi, try the location branch now, I read the file directly and present in a Label
<mterry> Cimi, much nicer, I just didn't know it was relatively easy to load a file in Qml
<Cimi> mterry, can you remove the quote in bug reports?
<mterry> Cimi, the bit about location?
<Cimi> for location
<Cimi> yup
<mterry> Cimi, sure.  I've asked design what we should do, they are considering combining the two pages.  but until then, removing the excess line is fine
<mterry> Cimi, done
<Cimi> mterry, excellent thx
<Cimi> mterry, I would combine the two pages
<Cimi> yeah not now :)
<Cimi> I think it makes sense
<Cimi> mterry, the stuck is messed up
<mterry> Cimi, stuck?
<Cimi> mterry, stack
<mterry> Cimi, how do you mean?
<Cimi> mterry, to reproduce
<Cimi> mterry, check "t & c"
<Cimi> mterry, tap on link to read them
<Cimi> mterry, even try the webview
<Cimi> mterry, now go back
<Cimi> mterry, continue
<Cimi> mterry, here goes back to wifi
<Cimi> mterry, or other combinations...
<mterry> Cimi, works for me..
<Cimi> dunno then...
<mterry> Cimi, you updated all the changed files from the branch update?
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> mterry, I can approve but we need another eye
<Cimi> mterry, definitely not working for me
<Cimi> mterry, do you have a sim card?
<mterry> Cimi, :(
<mterry> Cimi, no
<Cimi> I also have that page in the stack
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> so we are same situation
<Cimi> I will try recording
<Cimi> mterry, we should print the stack... but I cannot now
<Cimi> mterry, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzO8ZDfBk9UKaWI0MWFLaG52TUk/edit?usp=sharing
<dandrader> Mirv, so I should propose upstream *before*  proposiing the ubuntu packaging patch?
<dandrader> ^^^^ weird. I accidentally resent a previous message. ignore it
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-22
<dednick> mzanetti: ping
<dednick> mzanetti: i'm getting strange results from the unitytestcase::findChild function.
<dednick> I added a console log to print the array each loop. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8112553/ ever seen something like that?
<dednick> mzanetti: find invisible seems to work though
<mzanetti> dednick: maybe a loop in some item.children?
<mzanetti> dednick: is this your recursive qml hack?
<dednick> mzanetti: it is, but same if i remove it
<mzanetti> weird...
<mzanetti> dednick: well, no, I haven't seen that before...
<mzanetti> dednick: let me know if you need me to have a closer look. right now I can't tell much
<dednick> mzanetti: hm. it is the children var though. if i remove that it works
<dednick> mzanetti: it's a model
<mzanetti> dednick: ah, so you have a var named children?
<dednick> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> dednick: ok... findChild() does item.children
<mzanetti> dednick: the qml parent mechanism works through a variable named children
<dednick> mzanetti: ah. doh
<mzanetti> so you might not want to use that name
<dednick> stupid
<dednick> heh. yeah :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can you merge scope settings? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/category_view_invisible_in_preview_mode/+merge/231844
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as well as adding tests
<tsdgeos> Cimi: eh?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/scope-settings
<tsdgeos> which test do you want me to add?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, that it turns visible :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just add a visibility check in openPreview/closePreview and settings
<Cimi> tsdgeos, one liner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like you forgot a prerequisite, too, since silo 16 didn't land yet
<Saviq> and won't, until Daniel shows up :|
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> nah i just had a polluted "clean" unity8
<tsdgeos> for some reason
<tsdgeos> Cimi: not going to merge it for now
<Saviq> *or* I strip the qtmir changes out from the silo...
<Saviq> maybe that's more productive actually
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm in my world of trying to make stuff a bit faster, will care of merging when it's merged :D
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll add a test, good idea
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you don't merge scope settings I will have conflicts
<tsdgeos> well, let's just get scope settings merged first hten
<tsdgeos> and i will have conflicts
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> making the thing non visible
<tsdgeos> changes its content height
<tsdgeos> and stuff breaks
<tsdgeos> that is totally unpredicted
<Saviq> greyback, bad news in the morning... had to pull qtmir changes from the silo - most probably lifecycle broke trusted prompts
<Saviq> greyback, landing just unity8 changes now, will recreate the silo with qtmir back after that
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/header-customizations/+merge/230719/comments/564353
<Saviq> Cimi, had a thought... for the bottom part of the divider highlight
<Saviq> Cimi, we could have a shader for one pixel and stretch that
<Cimi> Saviq, what's the advantage?
<Saviq> Cimi, I've not a good idea how to come up with the right colour for it...
<Saviq> Cimi, without introducing nasty apis
<Saviq> Cimi, but let me try that first
<Cimi> Saviq, the current color is not right?
<Saviq> Cimi, it is
<Saviq> Cimi, but not when there's departments
<Cimi> Saviq, I stop you, shading one pixel is too risky, we need more samples
<Cimi> Saviq, what if we have one bg image with some details there (or a origami efect or whatever)
<Saviq> Cimi, well, that only depends whether we want to support the highlight to be non-uniform
<Cimi> Saviq, it might make the shader change
<Cimi> you see the highlight changing color
<Saviq> Cimi, well, with the *other* solution, I only go for a flat colour too
<Cimi> Saviq, but this does not change
<Saviq> Cimi, it doesn't look at the image at all, either
<Saviq> Cimi, so what colour do I come up with then?
<Cimi> Saviq, either you sample more than 1 pixel, like 1gu
<Cimi> at least
<Saviq> Cimi, you know well that that's just as prone to failure as anything else
<Saviq> Cimi, what if that one gu at the top left is black
<Cimi> Saviq, so again, this is broken
<Saviq> Cimi, but just next to it something starts happening
<Cimi> Saviq, that's why is not a big improvement over the current solution
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, so what then? full shader for just that stupid highlight?
<Cimi> Saviq, so let's leave as it is :)
<Saviq> Cimi, it can't be left as is
<Cimi> Saviq, or just sample 1gu in the middle
<Saviq> Cimi, I need to do *something*
<Cimi> ahah ok
<Cimi> :)
<Saviq> Cimi, and either I support an image or not
<Saviq> Cimi, if I don't, I might as well just sample the top 1 px (or find out the top color from the background definition)
<Saviq> Cimi, if I do, it needs to be a full shader
<Saviq> Cimi, truth be told, if it *is* an image, maybe we just require the highlight to be built into it?
<Saviq> and just not do anything
<Saviq> Cimi, I think that might really be the best thing to do
<Cimi> Saviq, we want a solution that we can port to the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, not here we don't necessarily
<Saviq> Cimi, that navigation thing does not exist in the sdk
<Saviq> Cimi, and if it did, we don't know if it would support images anyway
<Saviq> Cimi, *and* if it did, if you wanted an image, just highlight it yourself
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not like we're that flexible in the SDK
<Saviq> Cimi, ah dammit, it's just freakin' 4 pixels high or something
<Cimi> ahahahah
<Saviq> Cimi, you are a bastard for forcing me to do this :P
<Cimi> Saviq, I like you being perfectionist :)
<Saviq> Cimi, *I'm* not, not really, I wanted a compromise :P
<mzanetti> oh... only 19 approved branches
<mzanetti> seems a review a day just moves the queue to another place :D
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: hey, regarding this: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/unity8/scope-url/+merge/231749
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> zbenjamin: is performQuery really what you want?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: thats what Saviq told me to use
<mzanetti> in other words, does this what you want?
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: well when it shows the scope , it does
<zbenjamin> mzanetti: i could not test it because it crashes unity, Saviq told me to upload the branch so he can have a look
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that should be what he wants, wasn't able to get on it yet
<mzanetti> I would have expected to call goToScope()
<mzanetti> but I realize that might not work for non-favorite scopes
<tsdgeos> soooo, i just discovered we should not make height depend on visible, otherwise when you hide a whole root because you don't want to show it
<tsdgeos> the inner parts get all the sizes changed and you get lots of updates for no reason
<tsdgeos> you were trying to save rendering and suddently all your nodes moved around
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ugh
<tsdgeos> and we do that a lot :D
<Saviq> Cimi, ok, task for you: find out a shader line I need to use to calculate the highlight color :P
<Cimi> Saviq, the line where the shader needs to be? :)
<Cimi> the pixels under the divider?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, the actual shader code
<Cimi> Saviq, same thing we have now
<Saviq> Cimi, there is no .lighter() in glsl
<Cimi> Saviq, lighter is an algorithm
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, find it
<Saviq> Cimi, find out how do I, in shader code, do .lighter(1.2)
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> Saviq, convert to HSL
<Cimi> Saviq, multiply s and l for that argument
<Cimi> Saviq, IIRC
<Saviq> Cimi, there is no .convertToHsl in gsls
<Cimi> Saviq, which colorspace we have?
<Cimi> Saviq, frb?
<Saviq> Cimi, rgb
<Cimi> *rgb
<Cimi> ok we need to convert to hsl
<Saviq> Cimi, and .lighter in Qt does hsv, and v * argument
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing with s
<Cimi> you can do hsv then
<Cimi> Saviq, changing saturation as well is cool
<anpok> better fake with a lightness vector in rgb
<anpok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminance_(relative)
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, howto? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, or http://css-tricks.com/snippets/javascript/lighten-darken-color/
<anpok> 1.2 is a lightness factor?
<anpok> or increas in luminosity
<Saviq> anpok, that's what .v gets multiplied by
<Saviq> anpok, in hsv that is
<anpok> fragcolor * mat4(1,0,0,0.2126,0,1,0,0.7152,0,0,1,0.0722,0,0,0,1)*1.2; would be my guess.
<anpok> + additional fiddling on the vector, gamma correction,...
<anpok> oops
<anpok> the other way around ofc
 * anpok hides in shame
<Saviq> anpok, yeah, that became green/yellow from black :)
<Saviq> anpok, but you have to bear with me here, I've no idea what I'm doing :)
<Saviq> bregma, hey, you around?
<Saviq> greyback, did you manage to get a unity8 desktop session on your machine in the end?
<greyback> Saviq: yes, I've had it working some time now
<greyback> whenver it lets me log in ofc
<Saviq> greyback, could you test silo 16 (`citrain host-upgrade 16`) for bugs #1350878 and #1353041 ?
<ubot5> bug 1353041 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Logging out of the Unity8 desktop preview session hangs" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353041
<ubot5> bug 1350878 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "lockscreen doesn't properly unlock on desktop when a password is set" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350878
<greyback> Saviq: on it
<Saviq> greyback, thank youse
<anpok> are special qt libs necessary to run unity8 on desktop? (GL vs GLESv2)
<greyback> anpok: nothing special no
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<facundobatista> hola Saviq :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: who wrote the "just run with "QSG_VISUALIZE=batches" and scroll in the dash. You see lots of colours and they change on scroll - which means Qt has to re-batch them each frame, which is very slow. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1350863" part ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1350863 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "UbuntuShape incompatible with Qt Scenegraph renderer batching strategy" [High,Fix released]
<Saviq> anpok, so, pointers on how to make the lighting happen? You saying "gamma correction of course" didn't really register ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, greyback
<Saviq> I think
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes it was I *big reveal*
<tsdgeos> greyback: i don't see it happening
<greyback> tsdgeos: it was fixed
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> right i should read what ubot5 says
<greyback> tsdgeos: you can still see a bit of it in the dash today, but for other reasons I suspect
<tsdgeos> greyback: it's because the "dash overview thing in the bottom" changes opacity
<tsdgeos> causing the scene graph to rebuild itself
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes that would do it, but you see it even just scrolling around. (this was me trying 3 weeks ago though, it may have improved)
<tsdgeos> greyback: the "dash overview thing in the bottom" changes opacity while scrolling
<tsdgeos> i.e. it deppends if your oon top or not to show itself or not
<greyback> tsdgeos: ah I see. I would've expected that to be in a separate batch though, it shouldn't cause the whole SG to be rebatched
<tsdgeos> it does
<greyback> ouch
<tsdgeos> greyback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113535/
<greyback> so it appears.
<anpok> Saviq: fragcolor.r += fragcolor.r*0.21*lightness_factor; fragcolor.g += fragcolor.g*0.72*lightness_factor; fragcolor.b += fragcolor.b*0.07*lightness_factor;
<Saviq> anpok, thanks!
<anpok> Saviq: with gamma I meant removing gamma correction before applying the ligthness and reappling it afterwards
<anpok> not sure how to do that efficient in ges
<anpok> *glsl
<anpok> factor is maybe the wrong word .. btw it is rather a lightness translation .. means 0 is no change..
<Saviq> anpok, ok thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you remember the things that broke here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113598/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the sizes were not calculated right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, because if invisible, text wasn't laid out
<tsdgeos> which may be fixed in my "don't use visible to calculate size" thing?
<tsdgeos> i've made it non visible now and can''t find any issue
<tsdgeos> was it obvious everywhere?
<tsdgeos> let me try it in an unpatched one
<tsdgeos> :D
 * tsdgeos slot sometimes
<tsdgeos> slot -> slow
<tsdgeos> oh yes it breaks
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I have an issue with test Card
<Cimi> the variables title, art, etc etc
<Cimi> inside the testcase
<Cimi> they don't get updated quick enough when I change index
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, the calculations were wrong is all
<Saviq> Cimi, all the other tests seem to manage?
<Cimi> so at the beginning of a new iteration of a test, I might have the old title item
<Cimi> Saviq, all other tests seem not to use those
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure the test actually covered this issue
<Cimi> Saviq, I started having this issue using GRID_UNIT_PX different than 8
<Cimi> mzanetti, is waitForRendering enough?
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... isn't that already there?
<Cimi> mzanetti, it was
<Cimi> mzanetti, not helping
<Cimi> a wait(50) helps
<mzanetti> Cimi: not happy with wait(50)
<Cimi> I tried deactivating the loader at the end of a test
<Cimi> no joy
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... you could set the vars to null in cleanup()
<mzanetti> Cimi: then set them again in init()
<Saviq> zbenjamin, did the url dispatcher work for you on desktop?
<zbenjamin> Saviq: i tried only on the phone
<Saviq> zbenjamin, k
<Cimi> mzanetti, not helps
<Cimi> mzanetti, there is also cardTool in between
<Cimi> mzanetti, giving the sourceComponent to the loader
<Cimi> in few words, this testCase is asking for races
<Saviq> zbenjamin, hmm I wonder how it even got to your dash... unity8-dash isn't an u-a-l-launched application... so not sure how url dispatcher could get to it :/
 * Saviq thinks we need to make it an u-a-l launched one...
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok, did it not happen for you at all?
<Saviq> zbenjamin, yeah, url dispatcher just throws stuff around and fails, it never reaches unity8-dash
<Saviq> zbenjamin, from dbus-monitor: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8113738/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, it tries to launch unity8-dash as an app under u-a-l and that fails
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok :/
<Saviq> zbenjamin, I'll have a chat with tedg today how to clear this up
<zbenjamin> Saviq: so its not so trivial after all..
<zbenjamin> Saviq: ok thx very much for helping with this
<Saviq> zbenjamin, it should be possible to make unity8-dash being wrapped with u-a-l, which would also give us lifecycle for it
<zbenjamin> Saviq: yes, sounds perfect to me
<Saviq> wonder why it does fail actually
<kgunn> +1 on landing just the unity8 stuffs
<kgunn> ...and i was really suspicious of that pin lock
<Saviq> greyback, any feedback on desktop silo 16 yet?
<greyback> Saviq: my test machine is a bit on the slow side, it's almost finished updating
<Saviq> greyback, ah
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, but I was almost sure we did the same for ap tests that we do for ./run.sh, obviously not, but should be an easy fix
<kgunn> sure
<Saviq> Cimi, merge prerequisite into scope settings please, there's conflicts or at least --weave is required
<Saviq> hmm
<Saviq> *or* there's simply a conflict
 * tedg is confused, why is URL dispatcher touching the dash?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah there's still something wrong
<tedg> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> tedg, because we want it to support scope:// urls
<tedg> Oh
<tedg> Hmm, yeah, we can't use the standard mechanisms for that.
<Saviq> tedg, well, we could, if unity8-dash would be ual-launched
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, but that's a bad idea :-)
<Saviq> tedg, why?
<Saviq> tedg, it's just an app these days, only special thing about it is that it starts automagically and respawns
<tedg> Because UAL does a bunch of stuff that you don't need and doesn't do a bunch of stuff you want. Setting up environments vs. respawn
<Saviq> tedg, right, so that is what I wanted to talk to you about ;)
<tedg> I guess if respawn is the only feature you care about, you could do that manually.
<Saviq> tedg, or have a task on application APP_ID=unity8-dash stopped ;)
<Saviq> tedg, that would start it up again
<tedg> Exactly
<Saviq> and on unity8 started
<Saviq> tedg, so, problem is that we have NoDisplay=true
<Saviq> tedg, that seems to make application-legacy unhappy :/
<tedg> Yes, because that means it's not an application :-)
<tedg> I guess what I don't like is that I like the idea that "application" means something. It's not just "process". I worry about blurring that definition.
<tedg> Application means it has an icon in the apps-scope, means it shows up on the launcher, etc.
<Saviq> tedg, could application be a wrapper around process then? ;)
<tedg> It is, and the process manager is Upstart.
<tedg> So that's why it feels more right for me to have the dash be an Upstart job.
<Saviq> tedg, ok then, how do we hook up url-dispatcher to the non-application dash then?
<Wellark> mzanetti: I trying to get to the pin unlock dialog still later today
 * Saviq wanted lifecycle, too :/
<tedg> I think that we special case the scope URL.
<Wellark> although I've been up for 29h straight, so let's see how it goes
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, oh, just the man I wanted to see
<tedg> Saviq, I think the idea that an "application" is wrapper around a process just gave me a slide for my presentation in two weeks on confinement :-)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, care to test out silo 16 for unity8 on desktop (log in and log out mostly)?
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Hey, yeah, sure I can do that.
<tedg> Saviq, So I guess I'm undecided, I definitely see your point, but I like the idea of application being smaller.
<Saviq> tedg, so the only thing that I see as not possible right now
<Saviq> tedg, is to launch an app that has NoDisplay=true, which I'm not sure I agree with
<greyback> Saviq: both bugs are fixed
<Saviq> tedg, we have a launcher for the media player in dash apps
<greyback> Saviq: the desktop session ones
<Saviq> greyback, awesome, thanks
<Saviq> tedg, which is useless, 'cause just says "you didn't pass a file, I'm done"
<tedg> Saviq, Yes, media player is an interesting case, because it, for instance shows up on the launcher, what if you pin it there?
<Saviq> tedg, sure, you pinned it there, doesn't mean it should be *listed* as an app
<Saviq> dunno
<tedg> Saviq, It seems to me "if it's an app, it should be an app" so it needs to fix that experience or become a trusted prompt session over the app playing the video.
<Saviq> tedg, right, or part of the app simply
<Saviq> tedg, as I said, "I'm not sure"
<tedg> The problem, of course, with me talking about this is then you can easily ask "what is an application then?" and that's harder to answer :-)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: greyback: Regarding desktop logout, there is still the issue where it kicks you back to the Unity8 Greeter, but that is a separate issue.
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: yep I reproduced that
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, so long as you *can* log in and out, we're in a much better place than we were ;)
<greyback> ChrisTownsend: I guessed it was some upstart job mis-behaviour
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: greyback: If I add some pre/post-stop upstart directives that were originally in the unity8-desktop-session upstart stuff, then logout works.  But I'm not sure if those break the phone.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Exactly!
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, well, there is not a "log out" option on the phone
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, so unity8 basically never gets stopped there
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, so from a first glance it looks like it could just be there
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Oh, well then, I'll propose a fix and you guys can ack/nack it.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, *but*, I must say I dislike the idea of unity8's post-stop job stopping the session
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Yeah, it seems kind of hack-y.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, I'd think this is something that should happen by unity8 asking logind or lightdm or something
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Right
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, but I've not a good idea still what's the real relationship between all those
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Regarding the logout issue, once this new Unity8 lands, I'll enter a new bug, then we can go from there.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yup
<Saviq> tedg, ok then, special handling, can we just use UriHandler as everything else does?
<Saviq> tedg, or does it not work without APP_ID or so?
<Saviq> (we can get it an APP_ID, too)
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, no the appid processing is only in URL Dispatcher.
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, login/logout work now with package from the silo.
<tedg> Saviq, Do you want it send via the FD.o interface on DBus?
<tedg> Saviq, It'd be easier for me if it could register for a well known name.
<Saviq> tedg, could do, although that means *we* need to do more work ;)
<Saviq> tedg, and well, UriHandler registers itself anyway, since it's a singleton?
<Saviq> tedg, maybe we could make UriHandler accept a path/name as property?
<Cimi> Saviq, there's conflicts where?
<tedg> Saviq, I believe so, on /$(appid)
<Saviq> Cimi, nowhere
<Cimi> Saviq, dash overview is in trunk
<Saviq> Cimi, ignore
<Cimi> Saviq, I merged trunk
<tedg> Saviq, Uhm, probably not good since we don't want most apps registering names, confinement doesn't allow it.
<tedg> Saviq, If anywhere in the app you register for a name, everything gets it.
<Saviq> tedg, can be hidden api ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, wrong ordering of branches in the train
 * tedg prefers non-existant over hidden :-)
<Saviq> Cimi, everything's good
<Saviq> tedg, same as with NoDisplay=true eh?
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, that's such a BS thing to put in the file.
<Saviq> tedg, ok, we'll have to come up with a name for you
<Saviq> tedg, or you can come up with one for us (well, we have com.canonical.UnityDash already, so that probably won't change
<tedg> Saviq, Oh, if you've got that already I can probably just use that.
<tedg> Saviq, See, no work for you ;-)
<Saviq> tedg, and UriHandler will just work still?
<tedg> Saviq, I believe so, you only get a name per-connection. So as long as you don't have multiple dbus connections it's fine.
<tedg> (or that they're using the same one)
<Saviq> tedg, ok coolz, /me has no idea about dbus paths, names, interfaces, whatnots
<Saviq> tedg, we just need to make sure to keep it, as when we do move to urls, we could've just dropped that name, but won't, in that case
<tedg> Saviq, So then what is the appid you're giving to UriHandler ?
<Saviq> tedg, you tell me :)
<tedg> Saviq, "saviq-rocks"
<Saviq> tedg, where does it take it from?
<tedg> Saviq, I'm not sure, that's the "Qt Magic" part for me :-)
<Saviq> tedg, in any case, it should be unity8-dash
<tedg> I think that loicm did that work.
 * tedg tries to remember
<Saviq> tedg, that's what we get under ~/.cache/ for example
<Saviq> as our writable cache dir
<Saviq> so that must be it
<tedg> Probably the same
<tedg> Saviq, So then for the URL format you're looking for "scope:///foo" or should there be more/less restrictions?
<Saviq> scope://*
<Saviq> tedg, or rather scope://.+ probably
<Saviq> as an empty scope://...
<Saviq> well, it can just focus the dash is all
<Saviq> tedg, so I'm fine with either scope://.+ or .*
<tedg> Saviq, The problem with "//" vs "///" is that then the text has to match domain name rules, is that okay?
<Saviq> tedg, yes
<Saviq> tedg, the first part is fqdn-like always
<tedg> K
<tedg> We should call it "unity8-" it seems like the second dash is just being repetitive.
 * tedg thinks this might have to go into kenvandine_'s "Great Naming Strategies by Ted" book.
<dandrader> :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, can I add a wait? :)
<Saviq> greyback, I'm adding lp:~vanvugt/qtmir/support-non-usr-includes to the silo, too?
<greyback> Saviq: go for it
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-scopes-shell/resetMeansCountChanged/+merge/231898
<tsdgeos> i spent a while trying to figure out what was wrong in my code to realize for once it wasn't me :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114532
<Cimi> I know is ugly
<Cimi> works though
<mzanetti> duuude
<mzanetti> no way :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, listen I have no other freaking idea!
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> I am accepting suggestions if you want :D
<Cimi> I even tried putting a tryCompareFunction waiting for title to change
<Cimi> it's a freaking test, we cannot spend hours on it...
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> looks uncool though
<anpok> hm i get a runtime_error exception when I start unity8-dash manually
<anpok> it says:
<anpok> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<tsdgeos> anpok: manually in pc or phone?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you mean that fix?
<Saviq> dandrader, unity8 from silo 16 is almost released now, should I build the new silo with lifecycle already or wait for something you've in store?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: yep
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn, fixed the prompt surfaces in the lifecycle branch. it was a dead-simple one-liner http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/lifecycle/revision/1159 \o/
<anpok> pc in qemu/kvm with unity8 running - started by lightdm
<dandrader> Saviq, right on time :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, it might not be the mapping
<Cimi> mzanetti, it can be the rendering
<anpok> byt deactivated unity8-dash as it seems to crash in mesa, which is what I want to debug
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it might be slow rendering too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'm sure a waitForRendering or similar can help
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I have one
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: its a bit odd indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, ouch
<MacSlow> Cimi, even I got rid of all such hacks in the qmltests for notifications
<kgunn> dandrader: woo hoo
<Cimi> mzanetti, make xvfbtestCard works
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: GRID_UNIT_PX=16 make tryCard
<Cimi> mzanetti, well, he needs my branch...
<mzanetti> ah right
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: on master?
<tsdgeos> ah :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, lp:~cimi/unity8/overlay-right-padding
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there is a waitForRendering(card) in there already
<Cimi> mzanetti, works with xvfbtest
<Cimi> mzanetti, not with normal one
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah.. because the rendering is slower, so the waitForRendering does its job there
<Saviq> dandrader, awesome
<Saviq> greyback, I talked to sil about the staging approach we discussed yesterday
<mzanetti> Cimi: waitForRendering(selector)
<Saviq> greyback, he's on board, anything you wanted to add maybe?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... that makes it work here
<mzanetti> Cimi: that waits until the selector has finished updating stuff
<Cimi> mzanetti, wil try
<mzanetti> Cimi: the waitForRendering(card) passes before the selector starts modifying the card
<mzanetti> Cimi: so first do a waitForRendering(selector), and then a waitForRendering(card)
<mzanetti> and then we're good
<Cimi> mzanetti, we want to update them everywhere maybe
<mzanetti> Cimi: very likey
<mzanetti> Cimi: you might want to try if we can do the waitForRendering(selector) already inside selector.updateAreas() or similar
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: GRID_UNIT_PX=16 make testCard works for me in that branch :D
<mzanetti> odd
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you have a slow pc :P
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> size doesn't always matter :P
<Cimi> ashahahah
<tsdgeos> at most sometimes fails at
<tsdgeos> background.color = data.tag;
<greyback> Saviq: not at the moment. Good to hear he likes it
<tsdgeos> but that's not where it fails for you no?
<tsdgeos> or is it?
<mzanetti> no... its in test_paddings
<tsdgeos> can't help then ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, your pc is too slow
<Cimi> mzanetti, mine fails also waiting the selector :P
<tsdgeos> branches merged \o/
<mzanetti> aw man
<mzanetti> maybe we want to put Saviq on the case then :D
<Cimi> saviq is wasting time on a pixel because of me
 * Cimi runs
 * Saviq ignores
<Cimi> Saviq, seriously
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, testCard has some issues indeed. the way its written its actually surprising it passes
<Cimi> Saviq, if you have ideas...
<Cimi> Saviq, mumble
<anpok> ah had to set DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS properly
<Cimi> this works though http://paste.ubuntu.com/8114781/
<Cimi> mzanetti,
<mzanetti> Cimi: +1 from me if this works
<Cimi> mzanetti, works on my pc...
<Cimi> mzanetti, should not add any issue
<mzanetti> Cimi: can you push it so I can try here?
<Cimi> mzanetti, pushed
<mzanetti> Cimi: +1
<Cimi> mzanetti, you can approve then :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: yep, on it
<Cimi> Saviq, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-empty-attributes/+merge/231076 ?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, and that's kind-of expected
<Saviq> Cimi, basically the first row decides on column width
<Saviq> Cimi, so because in testData[4] the first row has an empty last column, the second row can't fit the attribute there
<Saviq> Cimi, it's a chicken'n'egg problem, because we're eliding as well
<Saviq> Cimi, so it'd be a loop of optimizing the column widths
<Cimi> Saviq, is this correct though?
<Cimi> doesn't seem right to me
<Cimi> Saviq, empty attributes break the design
<Cimi> visuals
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd never put an empty attribute above a non-empty one though
<Cimi> so what's the point of supporting them?
<Saviq> Cimi, because that already breaks the visual
<Saviq> Cimi, but you *would* want to put one under the other
<Saviq> Cimi, which means that you need to have 4 in total, N°2 and 4 empty
<Cimi> Saviq, so you want to have 1st and 3rd, but not 1st and 4th?
<Saviq> 2nd and 4th
<Saviq> Cimi, I know it's not ideal, it gets the job done though, and we'll have to revisit the rules for laying them out for sure
<Saviq> Cimi, because it's not good enough now
<Saviq> Cimi, we might end up putting them in separate RowLayouts instead of a GridLayout, that would end up with uneven centering though
<Cimi> Saviq, so shall I approve it despite this issue?
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, it's an expected caveat
<Saviq> Cimi, I'll put an explanation in the MP
<Cimi> Saviq, header customisation is fine or you working on the shader?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'd still do it separate
<Saviq> Cimi, header one is good
<Saviq> Cimi, it's alt_nav that needs the shader
<Cimi> Saviq, ok we can approve then
<Cimi> Saviq, why that?
<Saviq> Cimi, because before alt_nav there's no background on the nav bar
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, top approving? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/overlay-right-padding/+merge/231586
<mzanetti> Cimi: wanted to wait for jenkins
<mzanetti> Cimi: but ok... approved it
<mzanetti> Cimi: if jenkins fails on it, please unapprove and fix that
<Cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> it's sad, there's no way of getting the same rendering you get with width/height when you set sourceSize
<tsdgeos> you can get something that is arguably better
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: get this
<Cimi> tsdgeos, setting sourceSize reduces quality?
<tsdgeos> changes quality :D
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115071/
<tsdgeos> Cimi: and http://i.imgur.com/PPz8LWI.jpg as sobrenatural.jpg
<tsdgeos> not tell me which is the best from the 12
<tsdgeos> s/not/now
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑↑
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 1st row second
<tsdgeos> eh?
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> no
<Cimi> quite comparable with 4th and 6th
<tsdgeos> second row 1st?
<tsdgeos> that one is horrible :D
<Cimi> 1st row
<Cimi> second
<tsdgeos> ah
<Cimi> the second on the 1st row
<tsdgeos> that's the best
<tsdgeos> we are shoing 4th of 2nd row
<tsdgeos> showing
<tsdgeos> at the moment
<tsdgeos> which is "more crisp"
<tsdgeos> sad thing is i can't emulate that one when setting sourcesize
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is difference with mipmap and smooth?
<tsdgeos> that is the one without source size
<tsdgeos> mipmap is "more" smooth :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it is too crisp that one imho
<Cimi> it looks pixelated
<tsdgeos> yeah i can hardly see the difference between smooth and non smooth
<tsdgeos> when not setting source size
<tsdgeos> i.e. 2nd row 4th vs 6th
<Cimi> tsdgeos, maybe it depends on the fact is zoomed in or out
<Cimi> smoothj
<tsdgeos> may be
<tsdgeos> so i guess we should go for first row
<tsdgeos> 4th
<tsdgeos> which is with sourcesize so uses less memory
<tsdgeos> or not
<tsdgeos> the crispness helps sometimes...
<tsdgeos> let me show you another one
<tsdgeos> or not...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it'd help if I knew which image is which ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should've went with GridLayout ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why? just tell me which one you think it looks better
<tsdgeos> looking at the code is cheating
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I didn't know what you're after
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so which one looks best of all of those?
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> i can tell you what they are
<tsdgeos> in groups of 4
<tsdgeos> mimap=true, normal, smooth=false
<Saviq> tsdgeos, top row 2
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is what I think's best
<tsdgeos> and then it's sourceSize both directions, best direction, no source size and bad direction
<tsdgeos> starting from top left
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep, but that's with mipmap
<Saviq> top 4 is almost the same
<tsdgeos> so i'm going with top 4
<Cimi> Saviq, same here
<Cimi> difference between 2 and 4 is mipmap vs smooth
<Cimi> mipmap is better
<tsdgeos> and slower :D
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to make things faster
<tsdgeos> not slower ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so top 4 is without sourceSize?
<tsdgeos> no, bottom 4 is without sourceSize
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah good
<tsdgeos> top 4 is with source size only in the width direction
<tsdgeos> i.e sourceSize: Qt.size(100, 0)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, if only we knew which direction is better without loading the image ;)
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> we need to detect aspect ratio
<Saviq> that's what I miss in Image actually
<Saviq> to say sourceSize: 'best, dammit!'
<Saviq> you know whether you're cropping or stretching or whatnot
<Saviq> just do the work!
<Saviq> kgunn, dandrader, greyback, stuff's building in silo 4
<dandrader> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> it will get into a dependency wait due to unity-api being there late
<Saviq> and I'll upload qtmir-gles in a moment
<kgunn> ack
<tsdgeos> Saviq: one option is setting sourceSize when sourceSize changes the first time
<tsdgeos> it's a bit hacky but should work, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, and means loading the image twice
<tsdgeos> Saviq: loading it where
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html#sourceSize-prop
<Saviq> Note: Changing this property dynamically causes the image source to be reloaded, potentially even from the network, if it is not in the disk cache.
<tsdgeos> sure
<Cimi> Saviq, but we know the card type, no?
<tsdgeos> from disk
<tsdgeos> that's a given
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or network
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not necessarily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "For some formats (currently only JPEG), the whole image will never actually be loaded into memory."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it could just read the header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and straight away determine what side it should load at
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but that'd have to happen in QQuickImage
<Saviq> or QImageBase or whatever does the loading
<tsdgeos> Saviq: right, which means we either live with big images or implement taht in Qt itself
<Saviq> tsdgeos, guess what my vote would be ;)
<Saviq> but we haven't hired that person yet :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apart from loading, the other thing is actually scaling the image, takes CPU
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which is why I wanted bug #1224998
<ubot5> bug 1224998 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Cache preview and thumbnail images" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224998
<tsdgeos> well, someone is doing the scaling now too
<Saviq> but didn't happen yet
<tsdgeos> or maybe it's just textture scaling
<tsdgeos> and that's why it looks different
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if no sourcesize, it's GPU that's scaling
<tsdgeos> right, kind of makes sense
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so the least bad way I think we can deal without digging in Qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, is do what you said
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but keep the image invisible until that happens
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> still reloads twice
<Saviq> but at least doesn't upload
<tsdgeos> which given how bad network/disk can be on the phone
<tsdgeos> i'm not sure it's a good idea
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think disk is the problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'd have all kinds of issues if IO was the reason
<tsdgeos> well io is usually slow on phones
<tsdgeos> i mean not the case to make everything slow
<tsdgeos> but you don't want to abuse it
<seb128> hum
<seb128> unity8 segfaults on start on my desktop since the update I just did (was working earlier today using the ppa 16 before it landed)
<seb128> segfault in QJSValue, qtmir surfaceAboutToBeCreatedCallback from libUnityLauncher
<seb128> Saviq, do you know if that's a known issue?
<seb128> bregma, ^
<Saviq> seb128, where did you update from?
<seb128> Saviq, standard utopic
<Saviq> seb128, not possible, that symbol's not there yet
<seb128> I get the lockscreen but blank
<seb128> hum
<seb128> maybe I failed to disable the ppa?
<Saviq> seb128, likely you have qtmir newer than in distro
<Saviq> greyback
<Saviq> come back!
<seb128> indeed
<seb128> I've 21.1-0ubuntu1, wonder from where I got that?
<Saviq> seb128, but I'm sure Gerry will be interested in the signature of the crash
<Saviq> seb128, silo 16 yesterday
<Saviq> seb128, but it didn't get released
<seb128> I see
<seb128> it was working this morning :p
<Saviq> seb128, because you had unity8 from the silo too
<seb128> right, I though the silo landed earlier today
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, without qtmir
<seb128> but I guess that was different content
<Saviq> seb128, had to pull
<seb128> I see
<seb128> thanks
<Saviq> seb128, you can upgrade from silo 4 in like half an hour
<Saviq> seb128, or downgrade to distro version
<seb128> yeah, doing that
<seb128> Saviq, works after downgrading qtmir, thanks!
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<Saviq> seb128, still that suggests to me there's something wonky in silo 4 now, it shouldn't crash
<Saviq> seb128, will have to verify
<dednick> dandrader: yo
<seb128> Saviq, I'm happy to give debug info
<seb128> Saviq, I'm going to try the silo once it's built
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, but that will force a unity8 bump, too
<Saviq> seb128, so yeah, well, you shouldn't get into a situation like you did
<Saviq> seb128, which, btw, is weird
<seb128> what is weird?
<Saviq> seb128, you shouldn't have been able to upgrade unity8 without downgrading qmitr
<Saviq> qtmir
<Saviq> unless
<seb128> why not?
<seb128> is there a soname change?
<Saviq> seb128, you probably have unity8-fake-env installed?
<dandrader> dednick, should the surface in SurfaceContainer match the size of the SurfaceContainer? (hope that questions is comprehensible :) )
<seb128> Saviq, I do indeed
<Saviq> seb128, so that's what satisfied the dep
<Saviq> seb128, unity8 depends on unity-application-impl-$version
<dandrader> dednick, thinking about the prompt sessions here, as they also use SurfaceContainers
<Saviq> seb128, and both qtmir and -fake-env provide that
<seb128> I see
<dednick> dandrader: prompt sessions should match size of the main surface
<Saviq> seb128, I just wonder, did you have -fake-env installed before? can you check in apt-history whether it got upgraded or installed?
<dandrader> dednick, hmm, ok.
<dednick> dandrader: they take into account the margins applied on the app session
<dednick> *app surface
<dednick> dandrader: ie. if a app is fullscreen, it's prompt should be, and same for non-fullscreen
<dandrader> dednick, right
<dandrader> dednick, because currently SurfaceContainer doesn't do anything about the size of the surface it contains
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah is reading the file twice
<dandrader> dednick, so I was thinking about changing that. Making  the "contained surface" follow the size of its container
<dandrader> binding it
<tsdgeos> but one after the other, we can expect linux caches are smart enough to give it again from memory and not disk
<tsdgeos> let's see what happens with the internets
<dandrader> and was wondering if it would wreak havoc to the prompt stuff. but seems not
<Saviq> seb128, so what happened for you I think, is that you had qtmir installed at -impl-3, the unity8 you got from distro wanted -impl-2 but either you had -fake-env installed and that upgrade satisfied -impl-2, or, worse, it would install -fake-env satisfying -impl-2 instead of downgrading qtmir
<seb128> Saviq, it got installed as part of the dist-upgrade I just did, likely to resolve the depends
<Saviq> seb128, right, but that's just because you had qtmir at a higher version than distro
<dednick> dandrader: what about the fullscreen stuff?
<Saviq> seb128, otherwise it would not have installed -fake-env but upgraded qtmir
<Saviq> so yeah, it's ~ok
<seb128> Saviq, right
<Saviq> seb128, on that note, I think we can drop fake-env actually
<dednick> dandrader: i did that when i first did prompts, and it screwed up the sizing of spread items when they were transformed.
<Saviq> it would mean you can't run it under x11... but it's way past being easy to run under x11 anyway...
<dandrader> dednick, the lifecycle branch changed things quite a lot
<Saviq> or, well, useful
<dednick> dandrader: mk.
<dednick> dandrader: i'm changing things up again as well.
<dednick> dandrader: we're probably going to conflict massively
<dednick> surfaces are no longer on applications.
<dandrader> dednick, yeah, but this time you're the one that's gonna have to rebase :D
<Saviq> breakfast!
<dandrader> if all goes well and silo 4 lands, that is
<tsdgeos> he
<tsdgeos> i can't find the syscalls qt does to download from the interwebs
<tsdgeos> any other suggestion?
<tsdgeos> wireshark it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, remember it's caching it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~/.cache/unity8-dash/network
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not my dummy qml
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, no ;)
<tsdgeos> yes, does the download twice
<tsdgeos> good thing we are caching then :D
<tsdgeos> ok, this would be the code http://paste.ubuntu.com/8115422/
<tsdgeos> will see how integrate it into the card on monday
 * tsdgeos waves
<dandrader> dednick,  "surfaces are no longer on applications." You mean there's no ApplicationInfo::surface?
<dednick> dandrader: nope
<dandrader> in your branches
<dandrader> dednick,  oh, that big. How do you match an app with its surface now?
<dednick> dandrader: Application::session
<Cimi> Saviq, scope settings? :)
<Saviq> Cimi, next week
<Cimi> ok
<dednick> dandrader: and sessions have a surface + child sessions
<dandrader> dednick, hmm. ok
<dednick> dandrader: aka. a prompt-in-a-prompt
<dednick> in a application
<dednick> in a dream
<dednick> in a taco bell
<dandrader> I sense it's gonna be trio of big fat patches (unity-api, unity8, qtmir) like with lifecycle...
<dandrader> hehehe
<dednick> the unity-api doesnt seem to know anything about surfaces at the moment.
<dednick> it's all add-ons from qtmir at the mo
<anpok> is there a known issue with physical keyboards in side stage appilcations?
<rcspam> hi all, my script : http://pastebin.com/9TrZi9NL
<rcspam> I dont understand why 'launcher.set_property("urgent", True)' line 20 doesn't work. Is it a bug? I'm on ubuntu 12.04, thanx!
<rcspam> if it is before 'the line 19's if', it works !! Why not in the 'if' !
<Saviq> rcspam, it looks like you're looking more for python support rather than here
<Saviq> rcspam, but from a quick look, you shouldn't do len(line) == 0 (which, btw can be just "if line")
<Saviq> rcspam, you should rather catch EOF
<rcspam> Saviq: ok i agree what you say about if line..., but the script works and there are no error given bye the interpretor, if  i put a 'print something" after 'if' condition, it works, the only thing that doent work is 'launcher.set_property("urgent", True)'
<rcspam> Saviq: i ve replaced 'len(line) == 0' by 'not line', it works well but "urgent" doesnt "knocked at the door" ;)
<anpok> hm what could be missing from my installation when unity8 dash from the archive does not show the apps scope?
<anpok> (pc desktop)
<rcspam> Saviq, Do you know, where find python unity chanel or list, where post my ask ?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-23
<Wellark> Saviq: around?
<Wellark> why was this landed ;(
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/sim-unlock-on-boot/+merge/231845
<Wellark> I requested it not to be landed before the SIM unlock dialog is fixed for dual sim
<Wellark> + the internal plugin name now conflicts with system wide Ubuntu.Connectivity module
<Wellark> oh, well.. should have left a big "Disapproved" comment instead of agreeing on that on IRC
<Wellark> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1360703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360703 in Unity 8 "internal Ubuntu.Connectivity module has a name clash with the public module" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-unity 2014-08-24
<Wellark> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1360703
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1360703 in Unity 8 "internal Ubuntu.Connectivity module has a name clash with the public module" [Critical,Triaged]
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-17
<mzanetti> pstolowski, hey ho
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hi!
<mzanetti> pstolowski, before our holidays, alecu said something that you were reworking some bits in the scopes middleware
<mzanetti> pstolowski, to allow updating single entries, or add/remove stuff without doing a full refresh
<mzanetti> did I understand that correctly?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes. i've a rotting branch to do that for results (for in-card +1 actions that were paused for a while); i've fresh branch that does that for preview widgets - it's MP'ed
<mzanetti> pstolowski, cool. just saw a mail on the ubuntu-phone list. people asking if we could update the calendar/clock icons to reflect current date/time
<mzanetti> wondering what else is missing
<pstolowski> mzanetti, what calendar/clock icons?
<mzanetti> in the apps scope
<pstolowski> mzanetti, what i implemented is meant for updates triggered by user activity
<pstolowski> mzanetti, e.g. user hits a button in the preview, scope does something and updates that button or another widget in the preview
<pstolowski> mzanetti, or user taps a small +1 button in the card (result), and we update this result
<pstolowski> mzanetti, for continuous updates we would need some sort of backend that triggers them
<mzanetti> yeah...
<mzanetti> pstolowski, can we then also remove a single app when uninstalling (without refreshing the whole scope)?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, nope, the protocol for this enhancement allows updates only. should be relatively easy to support delete, but is it worth it?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, definitely... also for adding
<mzanetti> the fact that the full scope refreshes all the time is hugely annoying
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i think adding is a bit tricky for scope author. he would need to specify where to insert the new item
<mzanetti> we should try to diff the content as much as possible and only do full refreshes when there's really no other way out
<pstolowski> mzanetti, you're right.. update/add should be handled by model diffs
<pstolowski> mzanetti, sorry - del/add
<pstolowski> mzanetti, update too though. the update mechanism i implemented is for very specific use case (actions), not for general search
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Hey!  Is qtmir-desktop a part of the gcc5 transition?  I ask because the Unity 8 desktop is crashing when trying to start with the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12107481/
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: And qtmir-desktop looks like the only package that has not been updated.
<yecril71pl> Nautilus caches the user name that it displays in Permissions.
<yecril71pl> The cache is not cleared after I have deleted the user.
<Saviq> andyrock, hey, do you remember if there's a bug filed about changing screens when suspended? very often when I resume after having connected my external screen, the lockscreen seems to get stuck mid-way when applying the change and I can't unlock
<Saviq> it doesn't crash, but it deadlocks
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I updated that bug with the requested info:)
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: thanks
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Sure and thank you
<andyrock> Saviq: please fill a bug
<Saviq> andyrock, think SIGABRTing it in that case might get you anything useful?
<Saviq> through apport?
<andyrock> nope
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I'm pretty sure qtmir needs rebuilding due to the recent gcc5 rebuild for Mir.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: I thought it was already done tho
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: This is what is on my system:
<ChrisTownsend> $ dpkg -l | grep qtmir
<ChrisTownsend> ii  qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin:amd64                    0.4.5+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1                         amd64        Qt plugin for Unity specific Mir APIs
<ChrisTownsend> ii  qtmir-desktop:amd64                                  0.4.5+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu1                         amd64        Qt platform abstraction (QPA) plugin for a Mir server (desktop)
<ChrisTownsend> Old versions.  And I looked at wily-proposed and did not see any qtmir packages there, although I might have overlooked it.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: I see a newer version of qtmir released in wily:  0.4.5+15.10.20150804.1-0ubuntu1
<greyback_> https://launchpad.net/qtmir/+packages
<greyback_> sure you've updated? Is something holding back qtmir update maybe?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: wtf?  I updated a few hours ago.  I'll try it again right now.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok, still no update to it.  It must be something holding it back.  I wonder what though...
<Saviq> andyrock, fyi: bug #1485662
<ubot5> bug 1485662 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lockscreen deadlocks when resuming with modified screen set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1485662
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: you tried dist-upgrade?
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Yep:)
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: apt install qtmir-desktop=0.4.5+15.10.20150804.1-0ubuntu1
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: It doesn't find that version.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: well LP thinks there's a newer version available. Lemme try my wily box
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: It's still stuck in the proposed pocket for some reason: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtmir/0.4.5+15.10.20150804.1-0ubuntu1
<greyback_> aha
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: I wonder what's keeping it there though?
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtmir
<greyback_> boottest fail
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Great, so how it that get fixed/addressed?
<andyrock> Saviq: maybe you can try to debug it using gdb
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: dunno, will have to poke train people
<andyrock> just attach gdb to compiz
<andyrock> then try to reproduce the bug
<andyrock> and see what's going on more or less
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: if wily phone failing to boot, that'll hold qtmir up
<andyrock> should be better than SIGABRTing compiz
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok, thanks.  So you'll follow up on that>
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: If you haven't guessed already, I'm kind of needing a Unity 8 desktop session:)
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: sure, but I'm not really focused on wily these days
<greyback_> I'll try get things moving there
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok.  I guess Vivid+overlay is not affected by this.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: correct
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Ok.  The thing is, I need to test some ubuntu-app-launch changes in a silo that are going to be needed for Vivid+overlay.
<ChrisTownsend> And the silo is wily based of course.
<greyback_> ChrisTownsend: I imagine this will happen again & again! My solution: 2 machines :)
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: So any help you can give to get the wily qtmir unblocked would be great.
<ChrisTownsend> greyback_: Thanks again for looking at this.
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's Qt::Key_Backtab?
<mzanetti> dandrader, shift+tab
<dandrader> mzanetti, weird. is this documented anywhere?
<dandrader> don't go!
<mzanetti> why is that weird?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I find it weird that a key is actually a key combination
<mzanetti> dandrader, I think there have been typewriters with this key some 20 years ago :D
<mzanetti> and some keyboards actually still print the icon for backtab
<mzanetti> http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qt.html#Key-enum
<mzanetti> if you search for backtab in that page it is mentioned quite often (focus-reason etc)
<davmor2> dandrader: alt+ ` is the key that flick between instances of applications just press the windows key and view the keyboard layout for documentation ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader, also, if you watch "xev" while pressing keys, you'll notice that for instance "ctrl+tab" prints "Control_L and Tab"
<mzanetti> dandrader, while pressing shift+tab prints "ISO_Left_Tab" instead of Tab
<dandrader> mzanetti, interesting.
<dandrader> mzanetti, slight change of channel
<dandrader> mzanetti, do you think we should be fowarding key events to the app while you're on the desktop spread?
<mzanetti> hmm... probably not...
<dandrader> mzanetti, eg: tab key presses, arrow presses
<mzanetti> dandrader, are they forwarded right now?
<mzanetti> I don't think that makes sense
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah. doing a bigger clean up / refactoring in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeForceActiveFocus/+merge/267020
<dandrader> mzanetti, will poke you for a review once it's updated
<mzanetti> dandrader, thanks a lot
<dandrader> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeForceActiveFocus/+merge/267020 should be good to go now. will give it final look tomorrow morning to make sure
<kgunn> ted: hey i was just reading thru bug 1478853 again
<ubot5> bug 1478853 in ubuntu-app-launch (Ubuntu) "OOM scoring kills the browser's render process while the browser is running" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478853
<kgunn> ted: is gerry correct in that we use "default kernel OOM killer"
<ted> kgunn, I believe that it is the "android default" which is slightly different than "linux kernel default" bug generally yes.
<ted> kgunn, I think that ogra had some tuning ideas for that though.
<kgunn> ted: ok, i think gerry's question/statement isn't quite accurate then
<ted> kgunn, So I think that we can make it better, but what we probably need is to look at finding someone to build our own OOM killer that understands our apps.
<kgunn> :) sounds simple
<ted> kgunn, As we move to systemd they'll be very much the same as systemd apps, so we might find friends there.
<ted> kgunn, I'm sure they'll want the same thing.
<ted> It isn't generally hard, it's just all heuristic based. So it'll never be perfect. Tests for the cases you care about and be happy :-)
<greyback> well my source was https://lwn.net/Articles/317814/ which says android has a "lowmemory" driver. Since the usual oom knobs work, I assumed we weren't using lowmemory
<ted> Wonder if it's different based on the different kernels as well.
<ted> For instance krillin vs. arale is 3.4 vs. 3.10. Probably wildly different.
<greyback> this immediate line of questioninng justifies my comments on the bug! We need somebody to understand this
<greyback> I think rumour had it that ricmm or rsalveti was looking into the custom oom killer
<greyback> but I do think something wrong with our current OOM killing technique
<greyback> if I set something compiling on the device, when memory runs low, dash (foreground app) gets killed first! Why not my thing being compiled? Then unity8 gets killed. My compile continues
<ted> Silly greyback phones are not for compiling ;-)
<ted> That's because the thing being compiled is a 0
<ted> If we want to worry about that we should really pull unity and others < 0
<greyback> and we don't do that because?
<ted> No reason. Apps on the command line haven't really been a use-case.
<ted> But as we go for personal that could make more sense.
<ted> Shift everything so that the focused app is 0
<greyback> ted: so that means, if any background process (i.e. not in container) has a memory leak, apps & shell are the first to die
<greyback> ted: it does appear that the android lowmemory oom killer is on the arale at least, I see it in /sys/module/lowmemorykiller
<greyback> I wonder if that's "helping"
<ted> greyback, It won't kill the shell as it is zero, it's that their memory sizes will be ranked the same. So if it leaked less memory than the size of the shell but was causing OOM killer to reach the shell could be killed. So it'd have to be a very specific leak. If they went crazy that process would get killed.
<ted> greyback, I see the bug on arale, not sure if it is better or worse than on krillin.
<a1fa> hello, is there a way to rotate the launcher to the bottom?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-18
<tsdgeos> greyback: there?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep!
<greyback> woke at 6.30, freaking weird
<tsdgeos> greyback: do you know something about OSK showing? we have this autopilot test where the keyboard doesn't show up, also i've tested and if i put a big sleep and done the things manually doesn't show up either. I'm trying to figure out who is the responsible for showing up the dialog, is that qtubuntu? qtmir? something else?
<greyback> tsdgeos: there are several bits at play. First look at unity8:qml/Components/InputMethod.qml - this take the MirSurfaceItem of the OSK and hides/shows it. The hide/show decision is actually the OSK's, if OSK sets Minimized state on the MirSurface, shell hides it, else it shows it
<greyback> tsdgeos: so if OSK doesn't show, either (1) the OSK process hasn't created & drawn to its surface in time or (2) it has, but the show/hide message is being lost
<greyback> (sorry, distraction appeared)
<tsdgeos> greyback: surface isn't being created
<tsdgeos> at least the surfacemanager doesn't see it
<tsdgeos> the log in console.log("SURFACE CREATED", surface, surface.type);
<tsdgeos> doesn't show up
<greyback> ok, next is to see if maliit-server fails on startup maybe
<tsdgeos> nope, it's there
<tsdgeos> what tells maliit to actually create the surface?
<greyback> the first time an input field is focused in qt
<greyback> which goes through some input plugin framework thingy
<tsdgeos> i really wonder what's different on the autopilot run for that not to happen
<tsdgeos> i'll keep digging, tx
<greyback> I've no good idea, sory
<tsdgeos> do we have dbgsym packages of the vivid overlay?
<tsdgeos> i guess not :/
<tsdgeos> way to make our life harder
<greyback> tsdgeos: we do: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu vivid main/debug
<tsdgeos> greyback: nicely hidden D:
<tsdgeos> tx
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah. Sorry for the late reply, guess you went the hard way
<tsdgeos> i've been compiling yeah :D
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-keyboard can't be built on vivid-stable
<tsdgeos> \o/
<tsdgeos> com.canonical.keyboard.maliit stay-hidden true
<tsdgeos> nice man
<mterry> mzanetti, is there an overview of all the app-developer-visible changes in SDK 1.3?  Like new classes, new features, etc?
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mirSurface/+merge/264920 still needs your review
<greyback> dandrader: yep thanks
<tsdgeos> cimi: can you please do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/more_autotests_dash/+merge/265401 ?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: maybe you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/autopilot_app_open/+merge/268227 ?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: sure, before eod
<tsdgeos> josharenson: cool!
<tsdgeos> mterry: now that you're back can i abstain on https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/slim_greeter_real_lightdm/+merge/264191 and you take care of it?
<josharenson> :-p
<mterry> tsdgeos, josharenson: sure  :)  I already left some comments the other day
<tsdgeos> great
<ljp>  /me wishes there were more finger swipe gestures for desktop
 * ljp wishes spaces weren't nonvisible
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-19
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: did you see the header being broken in your 1.3 apps?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, I did before my time off, reported a bug, seems working fine now
<tsdgeos> our 1.3 branch has lost the headers
<tsdgeos> file:///home/tsdgeos_work/phablet/unity8/sdk1.3_newUbuntuShape/qml/Dash/PageHeader.qml:243:13: QML PageHeadStyle: Binding loop detected for property "config"
<tsdgeos> seems may be the culprit
 * tsdgeos investigates
<mzanetti> oh, I remember timp saying something
<mzanetti> but that's a while ago
<mzanetti> he should be able to help you if it turns out tricky
<tsdgeos> cimi: ping
<cimi> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> cimi: if you run all the ui tests on your branch some more will fail
<tsdgeos> but they also fail on my branch
<tsdgeos> so i'm fixing those
<cimi> tsdgeos, bzr pull for the previewheader
<tsdgeos> just saying in case you run them and think "oh albert didn't see these ones, i'll fix them too"
<cimi> ok
<tsdgeos> cool, so i'll fix these ones and then tell you so you remerge
<tsdgeos> there's a scary one though
<tsdgeos> in DirectionalDragArea
<tsdgeos> QFATAL : tst_DirectionalDragArea::withdrawTouchOwnershipCandidacyIfDisabledDuringRecognition(invisible) reached maximum number of OpenGL contexts supported by UbuntuShape
<tsdgeos> :S
<greyback>             // Don't bother with a dynamic array, let's just set a high enough maxShapeTextures and
<greyback>             // increase the static array size if ever needed.
<greyback>             qFatal("reached maximum number of OpenGL contexts supported by UbuntuShape");
<greyback> :(
<tsdgeos> the thing is
<tsdgeos> it seems to me something is forgetting to delete something
<tsdgeos> because it's at the end of the test
<tsdgeos> maybe not
<tsdgeos> cimi: please merge my branches to yours to see what's missing if anything
<tsdgeos> from the tests i mean
 * tsdgeos fixed the SDK so that tst_DirectionalDragArea passes :)
<tsdgeos> cimi: test is still failing in your branch for me :S
<cimi> argh ok
<tsdgeos> cimi: make sure you merge my branch first too, so everything is more up to date
<cimi> yeah will do
<cimi> actusally will/did
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: what do you think of a branch that changes all our connects from using SIGNAL() and SLOT() to using the C++11 way of connecting the signals?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, wfm
 * tsdgeos does
<cimi> from adb shell in recovery can I see what is going on with my system?
<cimi> my arale keeps rebooting after wizard ended
<cimi> flashed multiple times always same issue
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, fwiw, definitely a good idea imo, note there's a respective refactoring feature in the recent Qt Creator to achieve this
<tsdgeos> ok
<cimi> tsdgeos, fixed the tests for previewheader
<cimi> tsdgeos, and merged el trunko
<tsdgeos> cimi: cool
<dandrader> mzanetti, so lp:unity8 now needs lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 instead of lp:unity-api?
<mzanetti> probably...
<mzanetti> sounds about right
<dandrader> mzanetti, so I should resubmit https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/mirSurface/+merge/264921 to point to this other branch instead, right?
<greyback> pstolowski: can you answer ^^
<pstolowski> dandrader, mzanetti, greyback correct trunk-15.04 is for vivid overlay. and you should prepare separate MP against lp:unity-api trunk for wily
<dandrader> pstolowski, so lp:unity8 is for vivid overlay then. then which unity8 branch is for wily?
<pstolowski> dandrader, greyback and tsdgeos decided not to branch off for vivid overlay and use trunk for the moment, then resolve it somehow for wily
<dandrader> pstolowski, so I can just ignore lp:unity-api for now
<dandrader> pstolowski, and work with lp:unity8 + lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04
<pstolowski> dandrader, no, please have MP for lp:unity-api anyway so that we don't forget
<dandrader> pstolowski, it doens't make any sense if there's no accompanying unity8 branch for it
<pstolowski> dandrader, will it break anything if it's merged in wily without unity8 changes?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we'll fix unity8 for wily when there's a unity-shell-scopes that is usable :D
<tsdgeos> well probably not
<tsdgeos> but it's at least a pre-requisite :D
<dandrader> so the vibe is to ignore wily for now. fine for me
<pstolowski> dandrader, can you at least have a MP set to work-in-progress for now?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it will soon
<dandrader> pstolowski, sure
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1484914
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1484914 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Memory leak in ThumbnailGenerator" [High,In progress]
<kgunn_> mzanetti: looks like we're going for the MirSurface branches ?
<mzanetti> kgunn_, for me, josh's branch doesn't seem to fix the issue
<ltinkl> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/globalshortcuts have a look again please, I think I've addressed all the issues you'd pointed out
<Mirv> tsdgeos: thanks, took a note!
<mzanetti> kgunn_, I think it's a bit risky to add all the MirSurface stuff for OTA-6
<mzanetti> kgunn_, in a hangout about letterboxing atm
<kgunn_> ack
<dandrader> mzanetti, no, it's not. it's great! :)
<mzanetti> the MirSurface?
<dandrader> yeah
<mzanetti> I'm sure it's great, but also late to test it properly
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: do you want to do this one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/c++11connects/+merge/268483 ?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, sure, why not
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, looks good, could you also please cover QSignalSpy signals connections?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, like QSignalSpy spy(lvwph, SIGNAL(contentYChanged()));
<tsdgeos> ah right, i only grepped for SLOT
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, that is also nice to have imo
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> fixing
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ye well, not only QSignalSpy then, signal-to-signal connections too, I'd say even SIGNAL() to lambda (if there's any)
<tsdgeos> yeaj
<tsdgeos> i missed stuff like
<tsdgeos> connect(GSettingsControllerQml::instance(), SIGNAL(usageModeChanged(const QString &)),
<tsdgeos>             this, SIGNAL(usageModeChanged(const QString &)));
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, oh ye, beware then there's a small gotcha, you can't connect to a slot having the same name as a signal
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, you'd have to rename the slot
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> that's not this case
<mzanetti> dandrader, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/90/console
<mzanetti> dandrader_, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/mirSurface-15.04/+merge/268484
<mzanetti> erm... wrong link
<mzanetti> dandrader_, did you see the conflicts I pasted?
<mzanetti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-023-1-build/92/console
<mzanetti> I'm building a silo with your branches, testing if it fixes the issues and if we can land it
<dandrader_> mzanetti, yeah, looking into it now.
<cimi> tsdgeos, remaining tests to fix?
<mzanetti> afaict the code is approved by gerry already, except unity8, which looks ok to me at a first glance
<tsdgeos> cimi: i think none
<tsdgeos> cimi: runs fine if you merge my branch again
<greyback> mzanetti: I'm reviewing the unity8 code currently
<mzanetti> ah, perfect
<cimi> tsdgeos, I did
<tsdgeos> cimi: i just pushed some fixes
<greyback> mzanetti: should we make a silo? Ease testing, and get more eyes looking at it
<mzanetti> greyback, on it
<greyback> nice
<mzanetti> have a merge conflice atm, daniel is fixing
<mzanetti> will prepare the -gles branch now
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: pushed
<mterry> I'm getting errors building unity8 on wily due to unity-api and scopes not having a category_id field for activate() and preview() calls anymore.  Does that sound familiar?
<mterry> dandrader_, ^ you were last to touch unity-api, but I don't know how far back that change goes
<dandrader_> mterry, see the backlog
<mterry> oh
<mterry> hah
<dandrader_> mterry, "lp:unity8 now needs lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 instead of lp:unity-api"
<tsdgeos> mterry: i.e. don't use wily :D
<tsdgeos> or feel the pain
<tsdgeos> or help fixing it :D
<mterry> dandrader, tsdgeos: so... what about dual landings?
<dandrader> mterry, we are not landing to wily for now
<dandrader> mterry, that's what I understood at least
<mterry> that seems silly  :(
<tsdgeos> mterry: we can't dual land
<tsdgeos> and since we don't use wily for anything
<tsdgeos> we've prioritized the thing we actually ship
<mzanetti> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/268488
<greyback> mzanetti: just ot be safe, you need https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/mirSurface-15.04/+merge/268484 instead of the unity-api branch you've in there
<mzanetti> already replaced
<mzanetti> F5 :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah...  but no Desktop Next work then?  And no love for any unity8 developer that wants to be on an actual release of Ubuntu Desktop?
<greyback> mzanetti: reassign?
<mterry> Surely the unity-api thing is fixable
<mzanetti> greyback, shows this branch for me
<greyback> mzanetti: I refreshed. Anyhoo
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah... it's fixable, but as we can't dual-land, we lack manpower to do cherry-picking all day long
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: standup?
<mterry> mzanetti, I thought we had been dual landing.  Maybe I missed something.  Is this because CI jobs were running on wily, not vivid?
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, we've been dual landing until last week
<mzanetti> mterry, so... what you could do, is to prepare a patch-set to make unity8 compile on wily...
<mzanetti> mterry, then we could sync the vivid stuff over and re-apply that patchset
<mzanetti> and sometimes release some binary to wily to unblock other people
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm not sure I followed your sync-and-reapply bit.  But I believe in this case it just means copying the overlay version of unity-api over to wily, along with unity8, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, I also have a spare vivid laptop here that I can use for unity8 development
<mterry> mzanetti, so it's not like I'm blocked
<mterry> mzanetti, I just expected us to care more about wily for Desktop Next purposes
<mterry> :)
<mterry> But no big deal if Desktop Next is a few releases behind either
<mzanetti> mterry, so the main issue right now I think is that the codebase doesn't build on wily (unity-api driftet and whatnow)
<mterry> mzanetti, right
<mzanetti> mterry, so in order to build on both, our codebase needs to drift
<mterry> mzanetti, or keep unity-api in sync?
<mterry> unless there are other problems too..
<mzanetti> yeah... I would have done that, not sure why pstolowski didn't want that
<mterry> mzanetti, oh really?  so basically the unity-api patch was rejected "upstream"?
<mterry> Maybe that's not a good characterization
<mzanetti> well, I didn't really investigate what the exact bits and pieces are... but long story short, even if we fix unity-api, one of our other deps will bring us into the same situation soon
<mterry> I mean that trunk doesn't actually want the vivid change?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mterry we had issues with c++ symbols in all our projects, which are completely different with gcc5. we have a solution for unity-scopes-api that will allow for a single source tree, but that required quite some changes
<mterry> pstolowski, OK, so you didn't want to straight sync the binaries.  But there are actual API differences now between vivid and wily, with vivid having the newer changes
<pstolowski> mterry, yes, but I've MPs to bring wily up to date
<mterry> pstolowski, ah perfect!
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok, merged trunk in lp:~dandrader/qtmir/mirSurface
<mzanetti> dandrader, ta
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mterry here is a glimpse what needed changing for single tree https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/unity-scopes-api/single-tree/+merge/268433
<mterry> pstolowski, sure, it can get complicated for a library.
<mterry> But unity8 is a dumb application, it usually just needs to recompile, as long as the API hasn't changed out from under it
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: it's dependency names that are problematic
<tsdgeos> err, mterry ↑
<mterry> tsdgeos, those shouldn't have changed in the wily churn... right?
<tsdgeos> mterry: not yet, but might in the future, which will make it impossible to dual land then
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure...  It could happen.  But since both ubuntu tip and overlay tip are in our control, we can make them sync package names
<mterry> And I'm struggling to think of why that would happen without our knowledge, unless some core library up and changes its package name
<tsdgeos> i can see mir doing it for example
<mterry> tsdgeos, well wouldn't it do that in wily too?
<tsdgeos> i mean i can see them doing it in wily only
<tsdgeos> once you're branched is easy to go wilder on wily
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah fair.  Not everyone is dual landing like us
<tsdgeos> right, almost noone is
<tsdgeos> or that's my understanding
<mzanetti> well, we're not any more either
<mterry> We're just single landing  :)
<mzanetti> the difference is, everything we do, is expected to end up in the customer devices asap
<mzanetti> while noone (customer-wise) will be using our wily code in the next year at least
<mzanetti> so... our priorities are clear
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm on board with vivid being more important.  But you make it sound like wily is zero importance, and that doesn't seem like a fair characterization
<mzanetti> another difference is, that other projects have like 2 branches in average for every landing
<mzanetti> we mostly have around 10
<mzanetti> that makes it significantly more complex to cherry-pick landings around
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe wily is zero importance, if we only care about Phone and Personal, neither of which would track the dev cycle, right?
<mterry> mzanetti, I still had it in my head that we were trying to support Desktop Next
<mzanetti> mterry, what do you mean with "support Desktop Next"?
<mterry> mzanetti, the idea that we'd want to let users run unity8 on the desktop.  That we ship an image with unity8 on it
<mterry> mzanetti, seb128 worked on that a bunh
<mterry> mzanetti, but that was down the "unity8 on desktop for 16.04" road
<mzanetti> yeah... I'm not saying we don't want that... but I think it's low enough in priority that I'd rather hope for tooling to help us dual-land again
<mzanetti> mterry, I've been brainstorming with sil2100 about a second debian/ repository to land over to wily
<sil2100> Yeah, it's a possibility
<sil2100> I suppose something like this should be possible and not super hard to do, but still... would require developer time anyway
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll just use my vivid laptop for unity8, no biggie
 * mterry waits for everyone to rebase on Snappy
<mzanetti> mterry, I agree with your concerns tho... if we can't figure something to dual-land again soonish, we'll probably do some code-syncing with the patchset that I proposed before
<mzanetti> mterry, I want to avoid merging and testing every single branch, because that requires a dedicated person for that
<mzanetti> mterry, so I'd rather sync the tested code as is over to wily, and reapply a small patch every time that makes it build
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah but you know that it may not work on wily like it works on vivid  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, which is fine if it's a best-effort release situation
<mzanetti> exactly... if bugs are reported we can fix that and include those in that patch-set (until that patch-set grows to big that starting to cherry-pick gets less efforts)
<mterry> mzanetti, anyway, sorry to rehash a discussion it sounds like you've had plenty already  ;)
<mzanetti> mterry, no worries
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, testing silo 23 I have a feeling that the rendering performance dropped
<mzanetti> actually it's more than a feeling by now
<dandrader> ok...
<mzanetti> dandrader, what are the child sessions we have? so far only trust-prompts or is there something else too?
<mzanetti> oh, online accounts
<mzanetti> can we identify trust-prompts in unity somehow?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you mean visually? don't think so.
<dandrader> mzanetti, actually I think they have a different animation to come in and go away
<dandrader> mzanetti, but, well, the whole point is that you shouldn't be able to notice them
<mzanetti> dandrader, trying to find a workaround to not move focus to the trust prompt (given there's 2 buttons only and we don't officially support plugged keyboards yet) but without breaking focus in e.g. online accounts
<mzanetti> dandrader, no, not visually, programmatically. I'd like to distinguish trust-prompts from other sessions
<dandrader> mzanetti, in unity8? well, look at SessionContainer code...
<mzanetti> yes, that's where I'm atm
<mzanetti> there is onFocusedChildChanged: { focusedChild.focus = true; }
<mzanetti> this is the one that moves the focus over to the trust-prompt, breaking the camera-app
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you don't wanna merge mirSurface?
<dandrader> mzanetti, you sure it has a performance drop?
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> hmmm
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes for the first or for the second question?
<mzanetti> both, I'm afraid
<mzanetti> well, kgunn is giving it a try, maybe I'm just too sensitive and it is still good enough
<dandrader> mzanetti, if you confirm it, do comment on the MP
<mzanetti> ack
<kgunn> what was the context ? i was knocked off irc for a bit
<mzanetti> kgunn, I see a perf drop in 23
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> mzanetti: on what action ?
<mzanetti> it does fix the issue, it does not seem to introduce new issues, but overall rendering seems worse
<mzanetti> spread mostly...
<kgunn> i literally took numbers a few days ago, should be easy to compare
<mzanetti> but not even flicking the spread, even selecting an app
<mzanetti> that was always smooth for me, seems stuttering now...
<kgunn> so launching specifically ? or selecting an already launched app in the spread
<mzanetti> the latter
<mzanetti> but just give it a play, to see if you think it's good enough. maybe compare the numbers you have
<mzanetti> I need some food now... starving
<kgunn> go eat mzanetti , i'll profile virgin for that case then do the silo
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-20
<guest42315> 𝓐𝓱, 𝔀𝓱𝓪𝓽 𝓪 𝓯𝓲𝓷𝓮 𝓭𝓪𝔂 𝓯𝓸𝓻 𝓢𝓬𝓲𝓮𝓷𝓬𝓮!
<guest42315> is OTA6 landing today?
<mzanetti> guest42315, no
<guest42315> mzanetti, 𝓸𝓱 𝔀𝓮𝓵𝓵, 𝓶𝓪𝔂𝓫𝓮 𝓷𝓮𝔁𝓽 𝔀𝓮𝓮𝓴
<mzanetti> didn't even know one could change font in here
<guest42315> mzanetti, http://antglove.com/erger/
 * guest42315 𝖎 𝖓𝖊𝖊𝖉 𝖇𝖑𝖔𝖔𝖉!
<cimi> tsdgeos, ping
<tsdgeos> cimi: hi
<cimi> tsdgeos, just realised we might have a bug in card anyway, if you set cardData["background"]["type"] to "color" you still have a gradient
<tsdgeos> cimi: in the current card?
<cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> give me a sec i destroyed my dev env
<tsdgeos> cimi: even if there's a bug doesn't mean you should not fix the other bug :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, yeah, just saying
<tsdgeos> i may have broken that
<tsdgeos> let me log
<cimi> tsdgeos, because I changed my code a little in the branch, and something is still wrong
<cimi> tsdgeos, backgroundMode: cardData && typeof cardData["background"] === "object" && cardData["background"]["type"] === "gradient" ? UbuntuShape.VerticalGradient : UbuntuShape.SolidCol
<tsdgeos> or was broken for a long time :D
<tsdgeos> since last year at least
<cimi> yeah
<tsdgeos> cimi: does that work?
<cimi> nope
<cimi> tsdgeos, I tried putting console.log("card type", cardData["background"]["type"]); \n\ inside the getColor function of that card, and always says cardData["background"] is undefined
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am wondering if it ever worked
<tsdgeos> well you get gradient or not
<tsdgeos> do you?
<cimi> tsdgeos, but is always the same color
<tsdgeos> wht do you mean it's always the same color?
<cimi> tsdgeos, and to be honest, if cardData changes the color won't change
<cimi> tsdgeos, the function getColor(0) (1) is not a binding, so is only evaluated at creation
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> that's enough
<cimi> tsdgeos, I am not sure when cardData is set
<cimi> tsdgeos, is it set before the creation?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<cimi> nevermind let me see
<tsdgeos> cimi: so you're using the tests?
<tsdgeos> because in the tests the color is now driven by cardData but by the template
<cimi> tsdgeos, I just realised the test use background "elements"
<cimi> let me see
<cimi> 5 mins
<cimi> tsdgeos, I pushed, test pass now
<tsdgeos> tests were passing before too, does it actually work?
<tsdgeos> seems it does :)
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, hiho, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/volumeSliderNotification/+merge/268518 for me? should be straightforward
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, there's a bug report attached to it
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, for more explanation
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: commented on it
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ty
<mterry> mzanetti, We have an EdgeDraggable (or something) class that I remember you(?) mentioning doesn't work with mice?
<mzanetti> mterry, DDA
<mzanetti> mterry, well, all of them
<mzanetti> mterry, ah nice. You looking into the emulator issue?
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah kgunn mentioned it.  I assume it's not an easy fix?
<mterry> mzanetti, (other solution is to disable demo in emulator if we can detect it...)
<mterry> But that's gross
<mterry> I think we disabled the edge demo in Desktop mode
<mterry> For that same reason
<mzanetti> yeah... would prolly go for that, given the timeline
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> but.
<mzanetti> will still be a problem with bringing in the launcher
<mzanetti> or the right edge
<mzanetti> we might need to run unity8 with -mousetouch in the emulator
<dandrader> greyback, mzanetti, about the mousePointer branches: we need a lot of its code in any case as it has the code that makes window borders change the cursor shape and adds the needed API to enable QML to select cursor shapes not available when using Qt's API
<mzanetti> dandrader, yep, saw the comment on the MP
<mterry> mzanetti, how do we handle launcher/right edge on Desktop?
<dandrader> greyback, mzanetti, is the guy making the mir cursor work also doing qtmir & unity8 stuff?
<mzanetti> mterry, launcher can be revealed with mouse hovering... I just remember
<mzanetti> mterry, the phone spread is not there on desktop, there's the desktop stage
<mzanetti> mterry, but I assume we want the phoneStage on the emulator
<greyback> dandrader: I don't have good answers for that yet, we need to figure that out next week
<mterry> mzanetti, honestly, -mousetouch sounds like a good solution.  The emulator is emulating the phone, were things are touch events
<mzanetti> mterry, proper fix would really be to make the emulator convert mouse to touch
<greyback> dandrader: you're right, lots of the code there is useful still
<mzanetti> mterry, yeah, -mousetouch should do
<mterry> mzanetti, so I guess if we can detect it, our upstart job should pass that
<mzanetti> mterry, yes
<mzanetti> mterry, oh, also:
<mterry> rsalveti, do you know how an upstart job (or anything) might detect it's running in an emulator?
<mterry> rsalveti, specifically, our Touch emulator
<mterry> Not just any emulator  :)
<mzanetti> mterry, I heard that it starts in windowed mode. we probably want to override usage-mode with Staged
<mzanetti> mterry, just like we do windowed override for desktop
<mzanetti> mterry, as we can't know how many mice keyboards people have plugged, we always want it in staged
<mzanetti> I guess
<mzanetti> for now at least that would do
<mzanetti> until we ship pocket desktop
<mterry> Hrm.  That's not a command line option, so that would need detection in C/qml
<mterry> It looks like maybe the emulator sets ANDROID_PRODUCT_OUT
<scriptmonkey00> wondering if anyone can give me some advice on the best way to turn a shell script into an icon on my Unity desktop...
<scriptmonkey00> as-is when I doubleclick on it, it just opens it to edit
<mzanetti> mterry, getprop should hel
<mzanetti> p
<mterry> mzanetti, ah fair
<mterry> kgunn, I just went through the emulator with a mouse... and it seemed to work?
<mterry> kgunn, on vivid
<mterry> +overlay
<kgunn> mterry: no change ?
<kgunn> so vivid+o+silo9
<kgunn> ?
<mterry> kgunn, oh didn't grab silo9...  does that make it worse?
<kgunn> mterry: that's interesting, well, there is a mir fix in there for "screen config reporting"
<kgunn> and there's some uitk fix in there
<kgunn> (for shader stuff i think)
<mterry> kgunn, will try with 9.  where is the report of it not working?
<kgunn> mterry: davmor2 irc
<kgunn> greyback: so the qtmir proposed fix, check for children....2 ques, are tp's always and forever children ? (wondering if there is some odd case where we did a custom thing and they are not)
<kgunn> second, do we not have children in cases other than tp ?
<kgunn> it's qwidget call basically right?
<kgunn> or sorry qabstractitemmodel
<greyback> kgunn: TPs are always children to a session. TP allow data to be shared from one thing to another, so TP need to have a "thing" to share data with
<greyback> kgunn: atm, the only children are TPs
<kgunn> greyback: browser tabs ?
<greyback> kgunn: nope
<kgunn> greyback: do you have silo16 on? try browser tabs....specifically open 2, then try to get it into the mode where they are both shown (as in you can choose from what you see)
<kgunn> if that makes sense
<kgunn> having trouble here
<kgunn> on arale
<mterry> oh I was testing old emulator image
<kgunn> mterry: yeah, wonder if mir might have "regressed" something
<kgunn> ?
<kgunn> like you were on an old mir
<mterry> kgunn, old ubuntu-touch image/channel
<kgunn> hmmm...but if you loaded silo9 you would get the new one
<mterry> kgunn, testing rc-proposed now
<greyback> kgunn: working for me, the bottom swipe up shows me the 2 tabs, and I can select as usual
<kgunn> greyback: so, launched clock...tp comes up, don't select, put clock to background, for like a long time (my phone might have even gone into suspend)
<kgunn> wake, bring clock fwd
<kgunn> select accept
<kgunn> clock app goes blank(white) and eventually crashes
<kgunn> damn have a 1on1...will check for crash log tho
<greyback> trying
<greyback> kgunn: ok, similar steps, clock did vanish when I tapped on it. Logs indicate it crashed.
<greyback> dunno why yet. Would be flabbergasted if due to that patch, but let's see if I can repro without
<mterry> kgunn, ok can reproduce with latest everything + silo9
<kgunn> greyback: are you testing on mako or arale ?
<kgunn> curious
<greyback> kgunn: arale & krillin
<kgunn> greyback: are you really not having any trouble with the browser tabs ?
<kgunn> bottom swipe
<greyback> kgunn: nope, it's fine
<kgunn> greyback: what image are you on ?
<kgunn> i'm on 95
<rsalveti> mterry: what do you want to check?
<greyback> kgunn: 95
<rsalveti> if you're running on the emulator?
<mterry> rsalveti, I think I got it...  getprop ro.hardware == goldfish?
<mterry> mzanetti, -mousetouch doesn't fix the issue for me...
<mzanetti> ouch
<rsalveti> mterry: yes, you can check if the hardware name starts with goldfish, or by checking if you have 'qemu=1' at /proc/cmdline
<rsalveti> that's how we check for the emulator in a few scripts we have
<mterry> rsalveti, starts with goldfish, not equals?
<greyback> kgunn: have reproduced that trust-helper+clock-app crash on vanilla image
<rsalveti> mterry: do you have the emulator running? I need to check if the x86 version has _x86 appended to it
<rsalveti> creating the image here to check
<rsalveti> if you have it around, just call getprop and paste me the output
<mterry> rsalveti, it doesn't
<mterry> rsalveti, ok, will pastebin
<mzanetti> mterry, so if -mousetouch isn't doing, what's the issue then?
<mterry> rsalveti, paste.ubuntu.com/12135961
<mterry> mzanetti, not sure...  so it's not even letting me drag from left in tutorial mode
<mterry> mzanetti, which is even worse than the DDA issue we had when we disabled parts of the greeter on the desktop
<rsalveti> mterry: yeah, hardware will be goldfish for both
<mzanetti> odd
<rsalveti> [ro.build.product]: [generic_x86]
<mterry> mzanetti, in that situation, we could drag from left, but not do the more fancy right-edge tutorial
<kgunn> greyback: this is what i'm seeing
<rsalveti> that would be the one that has _x86, which is usually the one we use when checking for different devices
<kgunn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL3Z8oCtKkY
<mterry> mzanetti, I also can't swipe greeter away if I force it to be in phone usagescenario
<rsalveti> mterry: so ro.hardware should be all good
<mzanetti> but dragging from left (launcher at least) is a touch-only DDA  too
<mterry> mzanetti, is it?  maybe it didn't used to be?  but ok
<rsalveti> and in case you don't want to use getprop for that, you can just check for 'qemu=1' at /proc/cmdline
<mterry> rsalveti, ok thanks
<greyback> kgunn: weird
<mterry> mzanetti, so we can check for emulator using goldfish.  If we pass -devicename=goldfish or whatever, we can have a different DeviceConfiguration for it or do whatever we want in qml
<mterry> mzanetti, so I'll try skipping the whole tutorial instead of just part of it
<mterry> mzanetti, but i'm not sure we want it to be in phone usageScenario since we can't swipe greeter away
<mzanetti> but that's the whole point of it... emulating the phone
<greyback> and that used to work
<kgunn> but it's more phone like than being absolutely useless atm :)
<mzanetti> kgunn, what's that browser thing?
<mterry> mzanetti, I'm not sure why -mousetouch isn't working
<mterry> mzanetti, presumably that would fix this
<mzanetti> yeah... we should try to find that...
<kgunn> mzanetti: see video link ^^^
<mzanetti> yeah, I watched the video, and can see the tabs are not animating smooth, but what's the context?
<mzanetti> cannot repro the browser thing btw
<kgunn> mzanetti: iiuc, the tab should stall on a short swipe, showing all tabs open
<kgunn> to choose
<kgunn> but good news
<kgunn> virgin image does the same thing for me
<kgunn> and it might be the user
<kgunn> or maybe something landed overnight
<mzanetti> yep. that works here, both with virgin o krillin and with silo 16 on mako
<kgunn> i flashed rc-prposed....wonder, that is likely not the same as our ota6 phone image
<kgunn> since they took a snapshot of ppa
<kgunn> hmmm anyhoo...maybe it's just my thumb it doesn't like
<tsdgeos> cimi: another regression in our shapes13 branch
<mterry> mzanetti, kgunn: ok, have branch to skip tutorial.  will file MP now
<mzanetti> mterry, how about the right edge then?
<mterry> mzanetti, I haven't fully looked into why drags aren't working
<mterry> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/fix-emulator-tutorial/+merge/268607
<mterry> mzanetti, that is just a very dumb "skip tutorial entirely in desktop mode" MP
<mterry> mzanetti, if we fix drags in emulator and can put it back in phone mode, presumably the tutorial will also work again
<mzanetti> yeah, very likely
<mterry> oh gosh, I don't know if tests pass with that branch, let me check
<mterry> mzanetti, presumably the desktop tutorial was also broken then without this MP
<mterry> mzanetti, since it seems we grew the usage of the problematic drag code
<mzanetti> at least I didn't hear any complaints
<mzanetti> but might well be, yes
<kgunn> mzanetti: bfiller says "like silo 17 is building for the fix to qtmir for the ghosting apps that we think is causing the content-hub/MMS crash of https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486890"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486890 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Phone crashes if add more than one photo to MMS" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> kgunn, yep, I'm building that one
<kgunn> k
<kgunn> didn't know if he jwent and did that himself
<mzanetti> kgunn, I've tried reproducing their isse, I couldn't see the crash they're talking about, but the ghost surfaces are definitely involved there
<kgunn> mzanetti: are you and gerry ready to say +1 on silo 16 ?
<kgunn> i'm seeing 1 or 2 issues, but i think they're rotation related...unrelated to tp change
<greyback> kgunn: I'm happy to +1 it
<kgunn> wtf.... ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer doesn't have shell rotation ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: do we realy want to turn on the screen when getting notifications?
<kgunn> but ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu does...
<greyback> I've no idea what ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/ubuntu-developer is, but it seems ancient/broken
<mterry> tsdgeos, I'm not 100% sure, but couldn't think of why we'd show something we don't want the user to see
<kgunn> greyback: we advertise it on ubuntu public wiki as "good for app devs" cause it has all the extra stuffs
<tsdgeos> mterry: because he's not looking?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> mterry: the screen is off, means that most probbly the person is not looking at the phone
<greyback> kgunn: really? Ok, we'd better get someone to look at it
<tsdgeos> how often are you looking at your phone when the screen is turned off?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ... I mean the point is that your phone beeps or vibrates and the screen comes on.  Like you get an SMS or something
<mzanetti> kgunn, yes, +1 here too
<mterry> tsdgeos, like how all phones work  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, we do this today
<tsdgeos> mterry: really?
<mterry> tsdgeos, that branch is about consolidating code branches
<tsdgeos> the phone i use doesn't do that
<tsdgeos> one for phone calls
<tsdgeos> the rest just beeps and that's it
<mterry> tsdgeos, for example, we don't do it on telegram message right now (or any push messages) but we should treat them the same as SMS
<tsdgeos> s/one/only
<mterry> tsdgeos, well android and ios do it.  We do it for SMS and calls
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, the phone you use has a notification LED that makes everyone blind when looking at it
<tsdgeos> mterry: that was my other question, you say "unify"
<tsdgeos> but there's no more branches?
<tsdgeos> i thought unification meant there would be code removed from somewhere else?
<mterry> tsdgeos, once we land this we could go and add branches to the places that currently turn the screen off and remove them
<kgunn> greyback: one thing, did you see why clock crashed ?
<mterry> tsdgeos, but it's harmless to do it twice in the meantime
<mterry> tsdgeos, I suppose I could make the branches now
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, you meant "turn the screen on and remove them" and not off, right?
<mterry> tsdgeos, I just wanted to get opinions on this first
<mterry> tsdgeos, right...  not on-then-off.  I meant turn the screen on and then go and remove the duplicate lines of code
<tsdgeos> ok
<greyback> kgunn: something weird going on. Here's my stacktrace: https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/7ec19558-4730-11e5-a7eb-fa163e707a72 - crashed somewhere in dbus of all places
<greyback> kgunn: hoping not clash between libdbus-cpp & qtdbus
<tsdgeos> mterry: and why we don't do it for confirmation? because they are "ok i did something you asked" and thus not that important?
<mterry> tsdgeos, right.  That's like volume change notifications.  For which we don't turn the screen on today intentionally.  I wanted to keep that behavior
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> mterry: i agree that unifying on one place makes sense
<tsdgeos> i'll comment on that and we can wait for more comments
<kgunn> greyback: minor nit, do we expect a TP to hold the screen on eternally  ?
<greyback> kgunn: no
<kgunn> i see that
<kgunn> and....
<kgunn> i left it there for many minutes
<kgunn> > 5min
<kgunn> i finally hit accept
<kgunn> and the recording does not continue
<greyback> that's USC's job to timeout the screen
<kgunn> ....and now camera app seems frozen
<greyback> ah, camera app may be keeping dsplay on
<greyback> which is thinks it is justified to do, as it is focused
<kgunn> but hmmm...
<kgunn> this is messed up
<kgunn> shell responsive but camera not
<kgunn> at all
<mzanetti> kgunn, now stop breaking things :D
<mterry> mzanetti, ok I think I fixed the only test broken by my emulator-tutorial branch
<mzanetti> ack
<mterry> (it's hard to tell, we seem to have multiple failures in trunk, right?)
 * mterry wants to make sure it's not just my crazy machine
<mzanetti> mterry, we shouldn't have
<mzanetti> mterry, but ci being broken atm makes it a bit hard to tell (there's ongoing efforts to fix ci)
<dandrader> greyback, and easy one for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtubuntu/ensureDBusClipboardReady/+merge/268612
<greyback> dandrader: ok. you got some comments on ghostApps iin the mean time
<dandrader> greyback, yeah. saw the e-mail. guess this has higher priority
<dandrader> (ghostApps, that is)
<dandrader> greyback, "or crashed of its own accord" <- how can an app crash of its own accord? :)
<greyback> dandrader: yes yes
<dandrader> I see it can end/stop/close of its own accord, but crashing...
<greyback> :)
<kgunn> @unity anyone know how to "reset" say camera app to reprompt for trusted prompts
<dandrader> greyback, but I get your point
<greyback> kgunn: delete ~/.local/share/CameraSomething/trust.db
<kgunn> ta
<greyback> CameraService
<mzanetti> kgunn, actually, to repro this bug you want also ~/.local/share/PulseAudio/trust.db
<greyback> dandrader: cool
<greyback> I tend to nuke ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService/trust.db too
<greyback> then reboot
<mzanetti> kgunn, and to verify if we dodn't break other trusted sessions you might want ~/.local/share/LocationService/trust.db
<mzanetti> yeah.... that: find ~/.local -name trust.db -exec rm {} \;
<kgunn> mzanetti: greyback so on either the audio or camera TP within camera app, if you leave for a while...then hit accept
<kgunn> camera app becomes unresponsive and camera service spins ~50%
<greyback> kgunn: I think I got similar with vanilla image tho
<greyback> it's as if they timeout if they don't get a reply within certain time
<kgunn> greyback: yes...
<kgunn> confirmed
<kgunn> so mzanetti greyback i am now +1 also
<kgunn> on the silo 16
<kgunn> i see same bugs on virgin image i see
<mzanetti> kgunn, cool.
<mzanetti> kgunn, maybe we should write those bugs down tho
<greyback> dandrader: mzanetti found ghost with ghostApps, I confirmed, I added steps to repro in the MR
<kgunn> ack, will log
<dandrader> greyback, related to those 3 bugs or is it a different, forth, use case?
<greyback> dandrader: the symptoms are the same, and steps to repro very close to one of the bugs
<greyback> since i can't repro on arale, there still may be a race in there somewhere
<o> _O
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-21
<tsdgeos> @unity: mterry wants opinions on whether this is the right approach or not on
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/turn-on-screen-when-notifying/+merge/267592
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑ i guess your opinion is particualarily interesting
<tsdgeos> cimi: did you see the other comment i made yesetdday in your ubuntushape branch?
<cimi> tsdgeos, nope :/
<cimi> tsdgeos, oh no that one yes
<cimi> yeah working on it
<tsdgeos> ok
<kgunn> tsdgeos: mzanetti off today, well he should be (i hope)
<tsdgeos> kgunn: ok, how can i help? and isn't it terribly early there?
<kgunn> tsdgeos:  a little early :) but no help, i just say mp ping about screen on notifs
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> greyback: what's a Rotatino? :D
<greyback> damn, you saw
<tsdgeos> ;)
<tsdgeos> it's a small Rotato
<greyback> a rotund latino?
<tsdgeos> that works too :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: jokes aside, is that branch for ota6? do you have a reviewer?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I don't think it's critical for OTA6, as the issue is hard to reproduce. OTA7 would be ok.
<tsdgeos> oki
<greyback> kgunn: opinion?
<kgunn> greyback: i was pushing that with bill last night, that what we had was "good enough"
<kgunn> altho then i saw him whinging about it failing his 100+ case
<kgunn> but had a hard time following
<greyback> kgunn: 100+ apps?
<kgunn> greyback: i thot it was 100+ photos...but related to ghosting, but maybe i lost context and conflated diff bugs?
<greyback> I accept the gallery app after being a picker shadow thing is worth fixing
<kgunn> ok, so it was "related"
<greyback> yep
<kgunn> greyback: was bill dug in on that being fixed for ota6 ?
<greyback> for Bill's issue, I mailed a test patch last night. I want Dan to have a look
<davmor2> kgunn: you are either in London or up really earlie
<davmor2> early even
<greyback> kgunn: yeah, he was not budging on it, and I see his point
<kgunn> greyback: ok, so patched the original fix that dan had in silo 17 ?
<greyback> kgunn: yep, a patch on top
<greyback> it's not in silo17 yet
<greyback> as it opens a application management hole, and I want Daniel's opinion on it
<kgunn> greyback: ok, cool, yeah the other mp albert asking about i assume is ghostApps-preemptQuitters ?
<kgunn> or something else?
<greyback> kgunn: something else https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity8/fixGhostAppsWithRotatino/+merge/268729
<greyback> much harder to reproduce issue
<greyback> which I don't think is that urgent to fix
<kgunn> ah...the rotatino reference (could also be very small totino's pizzas....a terrible frozen food in the U.S.)
<greyback> :)
<kgunn> greyback: agree it's a good fix, but feels like a bridge too far
<kgunn> as we are well past the eve of ota6
<kgunn> altho it seems pretty isolated
<kgunn> only in spread only for rotation (or rotatino)
<greyback> rah
<kgunn> greyback: probably not a bad idea to prioritize it's review and testing tho, b/c overlay ppa is technically not frozen...
<greyback> true
<kgunn> they took a snapshot this time, so things can still land
<kgunn> and there's a "flaw" that if they come back to trunk for a fix, they get whatever else landed ;)
<kgunn> and davmor2 just up early
<ljagielski> Hi, is there anyone I can CC about dbusmenu bug?
<ljagielski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdbusmenu/+bug/1468280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1468280 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "libdbusmenu-glib doesn't emit about-to-show signal in Vivid Vervet" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> ljagielski: Trevinho should be able to lend a hand
<Trevinho> ljagielski: that bug should have been fixed recently
<Trevinho> ljagielski: that's when running in unity?
<ljagielski> Trevinho: so mine is a duplicate? yes, under Unity
<Trevinho> ljagielski: yes... it's fixed in 15.10, not in .04
<Trevinho> ljagielski: it should be a dupe of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-appmenu/+bug/1430059 right?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1430059 in indicator-appmenu (Ubuntu Vivid) "LyX menu is not updated by indicator-appmenu in mode unity-all-menus" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> ljagielski: i can prepare a SRU if needed
<ljagielski> Trevinho: I'd be happy to have the fix in older distros, but I'veonly seen it in 15.04
<Trevinho> ljagielski: that's the only one affected, in fact
<ljagielski> Trevinho: I'm glad with what I've found out, I will just use indicator-appmenu from ppa myself for now
<Trevinho> ljagielski: I'm about to sru it now*, btw... (*after sru process is done, so subscribe to the bug if you want to help with that :))
<Trevinho> ljagielski: also this means that you can use a ppa in few minutes
<kgunn> dandrader: did gerry already catch you ? to review latest https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/ghostApps-preemptQuitters/+merge/268737
<dandrader> kgunn, no
<greyback> dandrader: hey! You got mail :)
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, seems bfiller tested (see phablet)
<kgunn> and it's all good
<cimi> tsdgeos, on that bug, is actually a bugfix
<tsdgeos> cimi: that's going to be a tough sell
<tsdgeos> :D
<cimi> tsdgeos, it is correctly using PreserveAspectFit as stated, it never did before
<cimi> tsdgeos, the value we had for the images inside was PreserveAspectFit, but never worked
<cimi> now it dows
<cimi> does
<tsdgeos> cimi: right, but which one does look better?
<cimi> tsdgeos, none
<cimi> tsdgeos, stretching is not nice too
<cimi> tsdgeos, maybe we should have crop?
<tsdgeos> honestly if this is a "don't use depreacted mebmers" MR
<tsdgeos> i'd prefer to not change the behaviour
<cimi> tsdgeos, but the behaviour was wrong
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> but keeping MRs focused really helps
<cimi> I see your point
<cimi> tsdgeos, I will not use the new ubuntushape then here
<tsdgeos> cimi: why not?
<tsdgeos> i see that you did move something out of the image
<tsdgeos> to the ubuntu shape
<tsdgeos> if you don't do that, do we keep the old behaviour?
<cimi> tsdgeos, it uses the old ubuntushape if I don't move
<cimi> tsdgeos, if I use "source" property instead "image" it switches to the new ubuntushape
<cimi> tsdgeos, when using the new ubuntushape, the properties of the Image, like alignment and fillmode MUST be set from the ubuntushape and not inside the source
<cimi> tsdgeos, they are ignored
<cimi> what is inside the Image { ... } is ignored I mean
<tsdgeos> but you say they were ignored before too?
<tsdgeos> so maybe just leave them and they will behave as before?
<tsdgeos> maybe even add a // TODO investigate proper way to do this since moving this out changes behaviour
<tsdgeos> or something?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I believe ubuntushape takes the texture of source property and applies horizontal/vertical alignment and fillmode set with sourceFillMode / sourceHAlignment
<cimi> tsdgeos, before, there was simply a bug somewhere...
<tsdgeos> ok :/
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<cimi> tsdgeos, inside the image: Image { ... } we had preserveFit
<cimi> tsdgeos, but clearly was not working
<cimi> tsdgeos, I can use the old ubuntushape as said, and keep as it is
<tsdgeos> but that's also not so great
<tsdgeos> as we're doing this branch to use the new one :D
<tsdgeos> is there no way we can use the new one and keep the behaviour?
<tsdgeos> or you think that's not right either?
<cimi> tsdgeos, I think it was using crop before
<tsdgeos> i mean we don't know if whoever coded the code actually wanted preserveFit or just had it there from a copy &paste and what actually liked was how it behaved
<cimi> o stretch maybe
 * cimi looks
<greyback> there is a "ProportionalShape", maybe that helps?
<cimi> greyback, it's a different thing
<cimi> greyback, that is an ubuntushape which radius is proportional to the dimension
<cimi> width/height
<greyback> cimi: ok, just thought I'd suggest in case it wasn't known about
<greyback> carry on :)
<mterry> Out of curiousity, does testDirectionalDragArea work for anyone else?  I get a fatal error from ubuntu-ui-toolkit about not enough GL surfaces to go around.  I've been looking into it, but want to confirm I'm not the only one
<tsdgeos> mterry: i have a fix :D
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh good!
<mterry> tsdgeos, why was it not seeing the openglcontext aboutToBeDestroyed signal?
<tsdgeos> mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/betterConnectForAboutToBeDestroyed/+merge/268454
<tsdgeos> mterry: "The old code assumes that the UbuntuShape will still be around when the opengl context is destroyed, but that seldom happens so connect the signal to a lambda that will be there and does the cleanup properly"
<mterry> tsdgeos, ah makes sense
<mterry> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> yeah now we need the thing to land into a release
<mterry> tsdgeos, we can also work around it ourselves by not using Button in that test
<mterry> tsdgeos, if we wanted to not be on their schedule
<tsdgeos> mterry: but i'd actually leave it
<tsdgeos> in case it comes back :D
<tsdgeos> it's good we caught this
<tsdgeos> a bit too high on the stack
<tsdgeos> but at least it's caught somewhere
<mterry> tsdgeos, for sure.  once they landed the fix, I'd want to go back to Button
<mterry> Just saying it was an option if we liked to get passing tests again  :)
<mterry> Since our unit test framework is not the ideal place for catching UITK bugs  :)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i tried adding a test there
<tsdgeos> but they don't have xvfb nor opengl on their tests
<tsdgeos> so wasn't an option
<tsdgeos> unless i wanted to spend weeks
<tsdgeos> i can also pester the sdk guys to see when/if they'll release a new sdk with the fix
<mterry> Yeah, if it's not soon, we should work around it temporarily.  Seems silly to have our unit tests hostage to another project
<tsdgeos> mterry: ah i reviewer your branch for saving to disk the delay stuff
<tsdgeos> it ain't working
<dandrader> josharenson, looks ok on a first, quick, look
<mterry> tsdgeos, I noticed, was about to investigate why...
<mterry> It worked for me...
<tsdgeos> mterry: maybe you forgot to commit?
<tsdgeos> the variable that makes the thing work is never set
<tsdgeos> it's either undefined or 0
<cimi> tsdgeos, I used crop, which looks better to me, and removed unused properties
<tsdgeos> oki, did you push?
<josharenson> dandrader: cool, seems more elegant than the original one
#ubuntu-unity 2015-08-23
<justintv90> Hi
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-22
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: any idea what can cause
<tsdgeos> [2016-08-22:15:06:15.330] ERROR! Caught unity::scopes::TimeoutException: Request timed out after 5000 milliseconds (endpoint = ipc:///run/user/1000/zmq/Registry-R, op = list)
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> someone is complaining they don't get scopes
<tsdgeos> i gyuess that's it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, looks like registry is not available/running
<mterry> tedg: I tried url-dispatcher application:// in u7, but just kept getting "is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher" -- am I missing some config bits?
<mterry> tedg: (this is re: bug 1612255)
<ubot5> bug 1612255 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "url-dispatcher should use xdg-open as a fallback if not in Touch" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612255
<tedg> mterry: I think that you need three /
<tedg> mterry: This works for me: $ url-dispatcher application:///gimp.desktop
<mterry> tedg: yup, that stopped the error  :)  But I still don't get an app open
<tedg> mterry: Another error in the Upstart log?
<mterry> tedg: is it supposed to work with a package from ubuntu, like gimp.desktop?
<mterry> tedg: or just clicks?
<tedg> mterry: Yeah, it should fall back to legacy application mode in that case. I literally ran that command and GIMP started on my machine.
<tedg> (and after it started, cut and pasted it)
<mterry> tedg: hmm.  didn't work for me, and no error I could see in the logs
<tedg> mterry: Can you run url-dispatcher with G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all
<tedg> (not the CLI tool, but the service)
<mterry> tedg: Unable to parse Application ID: gimp
<mterry> full log:
<mterry> ** (process:5678): DEBUG: Dispatching URL: application:///gimp.desktop
<mterry> ** (process:5678): DEBUG: Emitting 'application-start' for APP_ID='gimp' and URLS='(null)'
<mterry> ** (process:5678): DEBUG: Unable to parse Application ID: gimp
<mterry> ** (process:5678): DEBUG: Started Message Callback: gimp
<mterry> ** (process:5678): DEBUG: Remote error: com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Error.JobFailed
<tedg> mterry: Do you have GIMP installed?
<mterry> tedg: yeah, with gimp.desktop sitting in /usr/share/applications
<mterry> tedg: on yakkety
<tedg> mterry: Have you run U8 desktop on the machine?
<mterry> tedg: yeah, though maybe not with this user...  hm
<tedg> mterry: Reason I'm asking is that perhaps cgmanager/libpam-cgfs isn't setup?
<tedg> mterry: That'll cause Upstart to not start the job.
<mterry> If true, maybe we should do the setup in unity7 too
 * mterry logs out and back in...
<tedg> Hmm, realizing if we move U7 over to be all systemd, that could cause issues...
<mterry> u8 isn't systemd yet is it?
<tedg> No, U7 isn't quite yet either.
<tedg> Much closer though
<tedg> But unless we were to get UAL/URL Dispatcher ported to systemd, they wouldn't work on a U7 with yakkety.
<mterry> tedg: nope, logged into u8, then logged out and back into u7, tried again
<mterry> tedg: still no gimp
<tedg> Hmm, not sure why that'd be...
<tedg> mterry: $ initctl start application-legacy APP_ID=gimp INSTANCE_ID=5 APP_EXEC_POLICY=unconfined APP_EXEC=gimp
<mterry> tedg: just tried it on a testing user I've only used u8 for before, and same problem.  So it's not an issue with my user config
<mterry> tedg: "initctl: Job failed to start"
<mterry> no log
<mterry> I have ubuntu-app-launch installed, with the application-legacy job
<tedg> mterry: Try grabbing the job and putting into your ~/.config/upstart directory
<tedg> mterry: Then edit out the cgroup line
<mterry> tedg: that worked
<tedg> mterry: When you run U8 can you start applications?
<mterry> tedg: great question...  I'm not sure I've ever tried, I use it mostly for testing the lockscreen  :-P
<mterry> tedg: hah nope.  A window flashes on screen but immediately close
<mterry> s
<tedg> mterry: systemctl status cgmanager
<mterry> ● cgmanager.service - Cgroup management daemon
<mterry>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/cgmanager.service; disabled; vendor prese
<mterry>    Active: inactive (dead)
<mterry> That can't be good
<tedg> mterry: It's disabled, which seems to be happening on some upgrades from older distro versions.
<tedg> mterry: You can enable it, and I bet things will work.
<mterry> tedg: yeah if I start it, I get gimp
<mterry> tedg: thanks!
<tedg> mterry: np
<aladdin> Hi
<aladdin> it is impossible to install unity8 currently with Yakkety ?
<aladdin> with daily image from today
<aladdin> I got this error http://www.hastebin.com/jatizuraka.vhdl
<aladdin> Any tips ?
<mterry> josharenson: can you update session-chooser-gui with trunk?
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-23
<vigo> morning!!
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: see you have failing tests at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity8/fake-indicators-model/+merge/297509
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: Yes I know, I spoke with ltinkl since it happened since merging with the indicator keyboard... But I can't see what's wrong there
<tsdgeos> k
<vigo> Hi!
<vigo> I'm running unity8 on a laptop and I just updated through cli and now the webbrowser is not connecting anymore to any site
<vigo> it shows a message
<vigo> "The rendering process has been closed for this tab"
<duflu> vigo: Yeah we know - https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1613258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1613258 in Oxide "Web browser can't browse anything - "The rendering process has been closed for this tab" [signal 4 ILL_ILLOPN]" [Critical,In progress]
<vigo> duflu, thanks!
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! I tried building a no-change rebuild of qtmir on vivid in a private PPA (with virt builders for armhf and amr64) and it FTBFS on unit tests
<sil2100> "ERROR: 1 leaked mock object found at program exit."
<sil2100> Saviq: do you guys know if that's a known issue on virtualized builders?
<Saviq> sil2100, I think I heard of that some time, could very well be a virt issue
<Saviq> greyback, does "ERROR: 1 leaked mock object found at program exit." ring a bell? sil2100 says he gets that in arm* virtualized builders for qtmir
<greyback> Saviq: no, never seen that before. I assume coming from googlemock framework
<greyback> does it crash at that point?
<sil2100> greyback: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/280494874/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.qtmir_0.4.8+16.10.20160816.1-0ubuntu1kpi1~test1~ubuntu15.04.1_BUILDING.txt.gz <- here's the example output
<Saviq> so a test failure in cleanup, basically
<Saviq> actually, maybe that's just a warning
<Saviq> the failure seems to be /«BUILDDIR»/qtmir-0.4.8+16.10.20160816.1/tests/modules/SurfaceManager/mirsurface_test.cpp:79: Failure
<Saviq> Value of: spyFrameDropped.count() > 0
<Saviq>   Actual: false
<Saviq> Expected: true
<Saviq> unless related
<greyback> yeah the test is failing
<greyback> let me have a look
<fdfgdfgdgdf> hey, where to download unity from?
<fdfgdfgdgdf> I want to install Ubuntu today, after using 100% Windows 7........... :D
<mterry> fdfgdfgdgdf: unity comes with Ubuntu, it's the default user interface
<mterry> fdfgdfgdgdf: and welcome  :)
<fdfgdfgdgdf> thanks!
<fdfgdfgdgdf> :D
<mterry> josharenson: heyo!
<josharenson> mterry: good morning
<mterry> josharenson: session-chooser-gui two things: can you merge from trunk please, and can you add back a waiting alias in WideView.qml into loginList.waiting
<josharenson> mterry: sure thing
<mterry> josharenson: I think that got accidentally deleted in some refactoring
<mterry> josharenson: you can test with a tablet tryShell and moving off user auth-error and back again
<mterry> josharenson: without waiting, auth-error ends up having a password prompt
<josharenson> ah ok
<mterry> @unity: qml-heads, is there a way to connect a widget to the top of the OSK better than a bottomMargin of inputMethod.keyboardRectangle.height?  (that tends to leave a gap as the OSK is animating)
<mzanetti> hmm... afaik keyboardRect.height should animate too
<mterry> it does animate, just not in lockstep
<mzanetti> (I know it doesn't the very first time)
<mterry> So it's a little jittery and sometimes there's a gap
<mzanetti> are you in an app or the shell?
<mterry> shell
<mzanetti> mterry, try with SurfaceManager.inputMethodSurface.height
<mzanetti> and unless that changed while I was away this doesn't animate the very first time it is invoked, which is a bug
<mzanetti> if you're in the greeter I guess you'll be bitten by that... might needs fixing
<mterry> hmm yeah I am in greeter.  will test
<mterry> mzanetti: gap still there  :(
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> implicitHeight maybe?
<mzanetti> mterry, ^
<mterry> mzanetti: doesn't seem to be defined
<mzanetti> hmm odd
<mterry> I had to use SurfaceManager.inputMethodSurface.inputBounds.height before, fyi
<mzanetti> should be. I'm using that a lot
<mterry> hmmm
<mzanetti> ah
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> inputMethodSurface is a MirSurface
<mzanetti> that should have implicitHeight
<greyback> osk surface is fullscreen
<mzanetti> but I just realize that it actually is fullscreen and transparent
<mzanetti> right
<mterry> SurfaceManager.inputMethodSurface.implicitHeight is undefined as well
<greyback> input bounds probably the most accurate info
<mzanetti> mterry, I use that to animate windows up and down
<mzanetti> it seems reasonably accurate to me
<greyback> as that's the osk telling us ther area which can get input, which is probably the bit it is drawing into
<mterry> mzanetti: in u8?  I don't see it via grep
<mterry> greyback: yeah there just seems to be a slight mismatch during animation.  A gap between the u8-side widget and the osk drawn on screen
<greyback> but I suspect animating something in the shell to be "stuck" to the top of the osk as it animates will require a bunch of redesign
<greyback> right. You're trying to synchronise 2 separate things.
<mterry> Well sure.  :)  Usually works in qml, though I realize these are separate processes
<greyback> I know of no easy solution currently, fixing this would need a chunk of redesign work
<mterry> greyback: that's what I figured.  I have a hackish solution for the short term though
<mterry> greyback, mzanetti: thx for tips
<mzanetti> mterry, DesktopStage.qml:158
<mzanetti> mterry, as I said, seems reasonably in sync to me when it moves the apps up/down
<mzanetti> but if you attach a full size item directly to it it might be a bit worse
<mterry> mzanetti: oh oh sure, inputBounds works.  I was talking about implicitHeight being undefined.  But using inputBounds still gives the gap
<lborda> ping
<mterry> dandrader: heyo!  I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-mock-bg/+merge/302695 to fix some tests, but wanted you to look over it again, since the fix wasn't trivial
<mterry> dandrader: namely, the dropping of the LIGHTDM test keyword, and just always linking our mock liblightdm
<dandrader> mterry, does -DNO_TESTS=true still work?
<mterry> dandrader: oh yeah.  This just means that all tests use the mock liblightdm instead of some tests
<dandrader> ah ok
<mterry> mzanetti: btw Alex M looked at https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-no-lockscreen/+merge/302711 and is still +1 on it.  So I guess we should try to land it
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-24
<tsdgeos> Mirv: can you take care of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1612309 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1612309 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/unity8-dash:11:QMap:QNetworkManagerSettingsConnection::getSettings:QNetworkManagerEngine::disconnectFromId:QNetworkSessionPrivateImpl::stop:QNetworkAccessManagerPrivate::_q_configurationChanged" [Medium,New]
<tsdgeos> Mirv: code is fixed upstream already and should apply fine to 5.4 too
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! Will be doing a no-change manual rebuild in the overlay of unity8 in xenial-overlay, please
<sil2100> *please just ignore this upload
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, but only if you recycle http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-settings-components and http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity-notifications for us ;)
<sil2100> ACK ;)
<sil2100> All of them I suppose?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok, I guess no time for OTA-13 anymore though
<tsdgeos> Mirv: sure, no worreis
<sil2100> Saviq: recycled
<Saviq> thankx
<Saviq> sil2100, the two unity8 regressions, not sure what's the deal with content-hub (#notmychristian^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hsilo)
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like you went overboard with the recycles ;) http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#queue-ubuntu-yakkety-amd64
<sil2100> Wow, I did have some issues triggering, but I thought those didn't go in
<sil2100> The content-hub one was by mistake ;p
<davmor2> sil2100: repeat after me "D'oh!"
<sil2100> D'oh
<davmor2> sil2100: you forgot the ! you really need to sound like you mean it ;)
<josharenson> mterry: session-chooser-gui should be good. I didn't test the "waiting" alias, but if it was there before, I'm assuming its fine
<mterry> josharenson: awesome thanks
<josharenson> cimi: Thoughts on making the extraPanel a popover? I've combined the search bar and extra panel into a single component, but the extra panel is now being clipped by the header because its now a child of the header rather than a sibling. I'm thinking it will be a pain to make it a popover, but could solve the problem...
<neredsenvy> Any new news on Unity 8 ? It's been all quiet for past 3-4 months
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-25
<mterry> tsdgeos: if you're still chewing through my MPs, can you prioritize default-wallpaper please?  It's part of an MP trifecta, one of which happens to fix a recent crasher in USS.  One possible strategy for fixing that crash is just to hurry up and land all the default-wallpaper branches
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos: we don't know why it fixes the recent crash  :P  investigation continues, but landing it may be a fix
<tsdgeos> mterry: hehe
<tsdgeos> mterry: the wallpapers branch looks relatively ok from a code pov
<tsdgeos> i'll awit for CI to give me a .deb to try though
<mterry> tsdgeos: silo 23 has the trifecta for you
<tsdgeos> ah ok
<josharenson> tsdgeos: just fyi, I'm making the extraPanel a popover. Should solve the issue with the test (I hope) and should make it look visually the same as before (it was slightly off previously)
<josharenson> tsdgeos: so if thats a terrible idea, let me know
<tsdgeos> josharenson: is that how design wants it? popover also has a stupid max height limit
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ugh, why?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: I can ask design, but other than the height limitation, it literally looks and behaves the same (so far)
<tsdgeos> josharenson: why what?
<josharenson> tsdgeos: why does it have a max height :-p ?
<tsdgeos> i don't know
<tsdgeos> see the filters code
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ok. I mean, I can also put it back like before, but that destroys the pretty encapsulation and essentially defeats the purpose of this all
<josharenson> tsdgeos: ah the filters popover seems to have a work around then?
<tsdgeos> josharenson: yes
<josharenson> ok
<tsdgeos> josharenson: maybe it's not needed anymore, you could double check
<josharenson> ok
<mterry> Saviq: ugh.  You asked me about not unloading the greeter in the emergency dialer ...  I looked into it and I came up against some Loader qml behavior I don't understand   :(  So not so easy for me so far
<mterry> I'll poke some qml wizards tomorrow
<Saviq> mterry, try me (no promises!) ;)
<mterry> Saviq: it *seems* that having anything loaded in the Loader (even just a bare Item) makes the whole Greeter black (and covering the dialer).  Even if visibility and opacity is false/0.  Even if the Loader is only supposed to take up half the screen.
<Saviq> mterry, maybe one of our darkening layers comes in?
<mterry> Saviq: I took out all the contents of the Greeter view so it's just a bare Item (with required property stubs and methods)
<mterry> Saviq: does a Loader have any black magic in it?  I even made it only take up half the screen, but the bottom half of the screen continued to be black when the top had contnet
<Saviq> mterry, no, it doesn't have any black magic in it, it's just blank (transparent) if there's nothing in it
<Saviq> which is why I'm thinking there's something else on top of it
<Saviq> that we use(d?) for when launcher or indicators are on screen
<mterry> Saviq: try it yourself -- make it active: no vs active: yes but visible: false
<mterry> I would *think* those would be visibly identical
<mterry> But I get a black box in the second case
<Saviq> mterry, they should be, with the exception that something might be looking at either of those props
<mterry> Saviq: a couple Greeter properties do pull from the loaded item (fullyShown and animating), but have graceful fallbacks and don't seem to be used for anything useful
<Saviq> mterry, FWIW the greeter, after being destroyed, looks very much black when reloading, so it must be the black from behind it (didn't we add a "security" black layer that's always there, otherwise the session was visible through?)
<Saviq> right, but that's inside {Wide,Narrow}View
#ubuntu-unity 2016-08-26
<mterry> tsdgeos: thanks for all the review bits!  Let's talk about some of your questions
<tsdgeos> mterry: have you done some quick measurement if using the Canvas for the rectangle is noticeably slower?
<mterry> tsdgeos: no I didn't.  I hadn't considered it a critical performance path, so I didn't think of measuring it
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok
<tsdgeos> am a bit worried since it's something we create and render lots at the same time
<tsdgeos> mterry: have you put it on the phone? did you test the animation/creation wasn't "slow"
<mterry> tsdgeos: it didn't look slow to me, I think one thing that helps is that they come in one by one anyway
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i guess QA will complain if they see something too slow there
<mterry> heh, "QA will catch it"  :)  but yeah
<mterry> I don't have a silo for that branch, so you'd need to install the deb manually
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> but only on the laptop
<tsdgeos> mterry: i don't understand the useColor of that branch either
<tsdgeos> what is it for?
<mterry> So the new design is that if we are using a non-default wallpaper, we use white for the infographic
<mterry> Since we don't know what colors would work on the wallpaper
<tsdgeos> instead of what the infographics lib says
<tsdgeos> ?
<tsdgeos> ok, weird
<tsdgeos> well not weird
<tsdgeos> but ok :D
<mterry> Yeah, since the lib doesn't know the wallpaper color either
<mterry> tsdgeos: I agree it's a bit weird
<tsdgeos> ok, that branch is fine then, i'll comment on it, not top approve since the prereq has the weird coloring for the wallpaper
<mterry> tsdgeos: right...  so default-wallpaper
<mterry> tsdgeos: weird coloring?  It didn't look bad to me
<mterry> tsdgeos: I agree it's a little fuzzier
<mterry> tsdgeos: so there's a comment in the code about this
<mterry> 288	+        // If we're using the default background, we want to cache it using the
<mterry> 289	+        // thumbnailer (it's quite a large file).  We don't do this for all
<mterry> 290	+        // backgrounds, because the result can be slightly blurry (which is a
<mterry> 291	+        // bug we need to look into). But that blurriness doesn't really matter
<mterry> 292	+        // on the default background.
<mterry> 293	+        readonly property url cachedBackground: hasCustomBackground ? background :
<mterry> 294	+                                                "image://thumbnailer/" + background
<mterry> tsdgeos: the default wallpaper file is big.  It's noticeably slow to load.  And so I didn't want to have the greeter background be black for a second or two every time you locked the screen or booted up
<mterry> tsdgeos: I don't know why the thumbnailer isn't higher quality.  I would have expected it to merely scale down, but maybe it chooses an algorithm for that more on speed than quality
<tsdgeos> mterry: do you see the difference in my screenshots? maximize them
<tsdgeos> there's quite a lot of color-banding
<mterry> tsdgeos: yeah I do see that when I zoom in...
<mterry> tsdgeos: so we can easily skip the thumbnailer load...
<mterry> tsdgeos: you can try commenting that conditional out and just have cachedBackground: background to test that
<mterry> tsdgeos: it should look much better
<mterry> tsdgeos: but try it on the phone and see if you can live with the load times
<mterry> tsdgeos: is there a better "cache this image at scale" solution than the thumbnailer?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> and depending who you ask
<tsdgeos> the thumbnailer isn't that either
<tsdgeos> mzanetti had some talks with the thumbnailer guys about it
<mterry> yeah?
<mterry> (we use it for the dash background...)
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> ah yeah
<mzanetti> mterry, "out of scope"
<mzanetti> why would a thumbnailer make thumbnails, right?
<mzanetti> should be renamed to "media artwork fetcher"
<mterry> wait, what is a thumbnailer besides a "cache this image at scale" solution?  I don't get it
<mterry> oh huh?  it's just about extracting a representation image?
<mzanetti> apparently
<mterry> hmm
<mterry> mzanetti: do we have any similar solution for scaling-and-caching?
 * mterry hopes I don't just have to make it
<mzanetti> no... haven't gotten around to implement it
<mzanetti> but I'd need this like all the time
<mzanetti> mterry, by accident it works for local images, but not remote ones and not if they're in a qrc
<mzanetti> because it "extracts a representation image" from the local image
<mterry> mzanetti: and it makes them all blurry anyway
<mzanetti> I think it uses sourceSize or something
<tsdgeos> mterry: honestly to me the quality decrease looks not acceptable, and i'm usually relatively oblivious to "pretty things"
<mterry> mzanetti, tsdgeos: OK.  I can look into making a quick and dirty version for wallpapers for this branch...  :(
<tsdgeos> mterry: i'd prefer someone else commenting if we're going to go with it
<mterry> tsdgeos: no I agree.  It shouldn't land.  It looks worse than I thought it did, when I zoomed in. I was just looking at it on the desktop and it seemed "good enough" but as our first impression....
<mterry> tsdgeos: plus if I solve it better, we can cache any background image, not just the default one
<tsdgeos> true
<mterry> tsdgeos: ok bummer, but fair
<mterry> tsdgeos: now on to greeter-no-lockscreen...
<mterry> tsdgeos: you can see that design on page 20
<tsdgeos> mterry: but there it says password
<mterry> tsdgeos: it's a very contentious design (as mzanetti can attest).  But the designer (Alex M) is definitely on board.  He's even confirmed after playing with it in a silo.  It definitely makes sense for convergence and multi-users...  but yeah.
<tsdgeos> i mean nowhere in that document says that number-only PINs should use the keyboard
<mterry> tsdgeos: oh true...
<mterry> tsdgeos: not in the document.  But in meetings and such, that's been established
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> tsdgeos: I think there's another visual doc.. let me see
<mterry> tsdgeos: mzanetti and I have tried to put a little pressure on Alex to reconsider the experience, but he still likes it so far
<tsdgeos> mterry: what about "proper" SIM PINs?
<tsdgeos> we do get they keyboard for that too?
<tsdgeos> or that's somehow special?
<mterry> tsdgeos: I haven't changed the SIM PIN screen in this branch.  The design didn't discuss that and it might actually be better if they look a little more distinct
<mterry> I also didn't change entering the PIN in the wizard
<tsdgeos> or they're just not aware of it :D
<mterry> This look is just for the lockscreen
<mterry> so far
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look now that is clear it's what they want
<mterry> thx!
<mterry> @unity, so I have a Loader in the greeter.  If I set it to active: false, I correctly don't see any part of the Loader's item (i.e. the greeter) and can see the dash underneath.  If instead I set the Loader to opacity: 0 or visible: false, I get a full-scene black rectangle on top of the dash (even if I change Loader to not take up whole screen).  Any
<mterry> guesses why that would be?
<mzanetti> mterry, sure it's not things behind hiding when the loader has an item?
<mzanetti> optimziation etc
<mterry> No part of the greeter should be adjusting its parents.  And no loaded item properties seem to propagate and do anything meaningful
<mterry> mzanetti: ooooh...  I may have found just that, thanks for the thought.  I had looked in Shell.qml for that, but didn't realize that Shell passed the greeter on to the stages...  Looks like they look at a loaded property to decide to be visible or not...  That might just be it, thanks!
<Saviq> mterry, try* open a qml profiler port, can always use that to try and find out what's going on
<tsdgeos> mterry: is it me or with the greeter-no-screenslocker branch you can't have the launcher open in the locker anymore?
<mterry> tsdgeos: can't have the launcher open in the lockscreen?
 * mterry tries that
<tsdgeos> mterry: i swipe from the left, the launcher doesn't stay
<tsdgeos> while that' s the regular behaviour right?
<kaisoz> hi!
<kaisoz> fast question
<kaisoz> I've contributed to the unity8 project, but i've been required to sign the Canonical contributor licence agreement
<kaisoz> which I'm doing right now
<kaisoz> there's a field asking for the Project contact...what is the Project contact of the unity8 project?
<mterry> Saviq: ^ ?
<tsdgeos> kaisoz: as per http://www.canonical.com/projects/directory would be kgunn i think
<kaisoz> yes, it has to
<kaisoz> thx!
<tsdgeos> kaisoz: no need to answer you on launchpad, right?
<tsdgeos> i just saw the question
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos == Albert
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, ignore me, you cna't have the launcher over the pin-entry either on current code :D
<mterry> tsdgeos: I actually am able to have the launcher over both for me...  Maybe I'm doing something different than you
<kaisoz> hahaha
<kaisoz> yes Albert, just saw your answer here :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: you can over the greeter, but not if you uncover the greeter and get the actual pin-entry
<tsdgeos> for some reason i remembered you could over the pin entry too
<mterry> tsdgeos: I'm doing that right now with my no-lockscreen branch...  And I tested in on the pin screen before loading the debs
<mterry> tsdgeos: but...  I guess in neither case (you or mine) there's a regression
<mterry> So...  ok
<tsdgeos> mterry: :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: Emergency only?
<tsdgeos> can't have Emergency Call like before?
<tsdgeos> or that's by design too?
<mterry> tsdgeos: that's what the design has
 * tsdgeos checks
<mterry> tsdgeos: and no little icon either
<tsdgeos> the icon i don't call much for
<tsdgeos> but "Emergency" doesn't tell me enough imho
<tsdgeos> but ok, if design wants it that way
<tsdgeos> they can be the ones that defend it later when people complain
<tsdgeos> s/when/if
<tsdgeos> mterry: are we sure we awnt to comment out the showLastChance code?
<mterry> tsdgeos: eh it's not a supported feature right now
<mterry> tsdgeos: and only worked on NarrowView, not WideView
<tsdgeos> ok
<mterry> I just didn't want to spend time refactoring code we aren't using
<kaisoz> hi!
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-20
<LEI4> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<nickenchuggets> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<Char0n> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<JoeK28> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
<chalcedony> LRH OFFICIAL: We are not spamming you | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_utMUBnl3nk
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-21
<sjums27>                        ,'
<sjums27>                      ,'
<sjums27>                    ,;,
<sjums27>                  ,'' ,',._
<sjums27>                ,',.''     '-.
<sjums27>              ,'  /     _    _\
<sjums27>                 /':.  (o)  /__)      /\
<sjums27>                /':. .,_    |  |      \ \     
<sjums27>               |': ; /  \   /_/        \ \__
<sjums27>               /  ;  `"`"    }       _,'\ \ ',
<sjums27>              ; ':.,         {    _,'    \ \'
<sjums27>             /      ;        }  ,'        \ \
<sjums27>            ; '::.   ;\/\ /\ {,'          ;\ \
<Pixelz15>                     _..._
<grit2>                   ____
<r00t21>  FUCK GOD,                 | G   C |                 I HATE YOU,
<BWBellairs2> |                     _..._
<BWBellairs2> |                  .- _    '-.
<calcul0n0>                .======.
<calcul0n0>                | INRI |
<calcul0n0>                |  LOL |
<vamiry> |             _.--"""""--._
<vamiry> |           .'             '.
<vamiry> |          /                 \
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-22
<Hoosilon27> |                --      --
<Hoosilon27> |              /:"  | /:'" |
<supercool21>                      _..._
<macky> |         ___  _____
<connection> |
<connection> |                  .---------.
<dimi34ka20> |                                  ___
<dimi34ka20> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<dimi34ka20> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<LuK133722>                    ___
<LuK133722>               _.--'...`-._
<LuK133722>            .-'..::::::::..\
<sysdef8> |                     _..._
<sysdef8> |                  .-'     '-.
<sysdef8> |                 /     _    _\
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-23
<oleo>   ________________ _      .    ____      *
<precise27> |                --      --
<nolsen5>                      _..._
<nolsen5>                   .-'     '-.
<nolsen5>                  /     _    _\
<ynyounuo> ##################################
<ynyounuo> ##################################
<ynyounuo> ##################################
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-24
<meti0> |
<meti0> |                  .---------.
<meti0> |                 /:::::::::::\
<Peng_15> |                                  ___
<Peng_15> |                 ,---.        /""'_,/
<Peng_15> |                 |    '\''""-:   /
<jamesl>                   _..._
<Guest75005>                   ____
<mar77i_>          __
<ripazha> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ripazha> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<ripazha> rampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampjoulaboyrampDOLPHINoBOYmTELL'EMoyrampjoul
<Hink17>  *p e n i s b i r d p e n i s b i r d *
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-25
<^v>          __
<planigan> |            _........._
#ubuntu-unity 2018-08-26
<basic`15>                .. _ .. ""..
<Omnious> |                     _..._
<Omnious> |                  .-'     '-. ))
<Omnious> |              (( /     _    _\
<Omnious> |                /':. ((0)) /__)                      ____
